# General Fighting Game Thread



## TeenRyu (Apr 11, 2011)

Inspired by the recent threads like Mortal Kombat 9, and people asking if they should get Super Street Fighter 4 or Marvel vs Capcom 3, Im creating this tread to accommodate to the Fighting Genre's Consistancy, though it is always overshadowed by the massive fan base of the FPS Wave of people as it stands right now. As of Right now, there are plenty of Fighters out and about, some Epic, some Trashy. Some popular, some not. This thread will be dedicated to Which Fighting Games are some of the best in this current Format. Just to name a few that I know are popular (as of late of course) 

Tekken Series

Guilty Gear Series

Street Fighter Series

Mortal Kombat Series

King of Fighters Series 

Those are to name a few. I also know of a few Fighting games that are of Japanese Descent, that I can't remember the correct name for them, but when I think of it I think of Melty blood: and if anyone can remember the game series im talking about I would gladly appreciate they post it. But this tread is dedicated to talks of all Fighting type games and which ones are to come out, looking forward too and which you are still playing. 

Edit: Suck at the Thread Makings


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2011)

SSF4 will be my next fighting game purchase that is for sure. Tired of having my friends beat my ass at that game.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 11, 2011)

I hear ya. Street Fighter is always good to have in the library. I have MvC3 and Blazblue, and I kick everyone's ass around me in both. Lol, so I'll pick up SSF4 and roll with that eventually.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2011)

Arcana Heart 3 is out in english in 8 days, can't wait.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 11, 2011)

How does arcana heart play? And Under Night In-Birth is a game I remember seeing on the forum, but can't find it  anyone know where its original thread is?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

Remember Clay Fighters? That game was awesome.

World Heroes was a fun series, too. As was Samurai Showdown and Last Blade.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Remember Clay Fighters? That game was awesome.
> 
> World Heroes was a fun series, too. As was *Samurai Showdown* and Last Blade.


The only I've played was Sen and I thought it was horrible. Willing to give the other ones a shot though.

I regrettably missed alot of the early fighters actually...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2011)

So get GGPO?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

The earlier ones are the best ones. It was a shitload of fun in the arcades.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Apr 11, 2011)

True. Beats online any time. If only MVC3 was in arcade.

The only reason I couldn't play it is because I don't have the consoles to play it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

They need to bring back arcades, man. I'm sure there are some out there, somewhere, but I haven't seen on in Colorado for forever.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 11, 2011)

Unfortunately, People are too "lazy" to get up and go to arcades  I used to have one in this mall in north carolina years ago, but then it got closed, followed by the mall  so yeah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

I used to love going to the mall as a teenager. The Arcade was my #1 place to go while there, too (followed closely by the food court). 

Malls in general have gone by the wayside. The one I used to frequent was closed completely (Villa Italia, anyone?). The Westminster Mall used to be cool, now it's shit. Half of it is closed down. It still has a semi-arcade thing, but all that has is gumball machines and crane games.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol, you say the food court was your second place? My arcade was located _in_ the food court  Good times. and yeah, things have gotten lazier. people would rather buy things online


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

The arcade in the mall I referenced was in the middle, upper level of the mall. The food court I can't remember, but it was far I think. Real far.

The other mall had the arcade tucked away in the very back, almost the opposite side of the food court. You really had to hustle. They did have a pizza place right by it though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> How does arcana heart play?



Like Guilty Gear with more air combat.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2011)

Been masturbating over MK9 ever since E3 last year. Cannot wait to unload my man juice over my fighting stick.

other than that waiting for SSFIV : Arcade Edition to come out and fingers crossed for a good KoF game to come out soon too.


And Fuck MvC3.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 11, 2011)

Sucks, my arcade has everything; even MvC3.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2011)

YEah, fuck you, Duy. Just, fuck you.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 11, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Sucks, my arcade has everything; even MvC3.



Your arcade?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2011)

What's a arcade?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree. That lucky bastard has an arcade with all the latest


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Your arcade?



I meant the arcade I go to. It's like a 5 minute drive away from my house.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 12, 2011)

Too bad there are no freaking arcade places where I live.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2011)

Yea, SoCal is blessed with a great fighting game community and scene.

That's why I make an effort to go to the arcade at least once a week to support. I even buy drinks from the place even though McDonalds is right in the same plaza where I can get free refills on their drinks.

We also have this place in the plaza facing across the arcade.


But you know, I only go there to play cards and drink coffee with my homies. Then when I feel like I want a break, I just walk over to the arcade for a bit.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 12, 2011)

I wouldn't mind visiting that café 

But yeah, true arcade places are a dying thing nowadays.

Take me back 15 years ago, in Brazil, arcade plazas were immense. It was so cool, I hardly spent anytime at home.. It was always between going out to social clubs, arcade places, playing outdoors.

Today you are stuck at home talking to people over the world through online gaming. Its cool and all, but not the same experience as arcade used to be.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 12, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> How does arcana heart play? And Under Night In-Birth is a game I remember seeing on the forum, but can't find it  anyone know where its original thread is?



What do you want to know specifically about Arcana? "How does it play" is kinda broad.

Fetus Puncher/UNREAL BLACK THINGS thread is somewhere around here, but, I'm sure it's dead, as no new news has come on the game since it was announced AFAIK.. Might as well keep any discussion here, since probably only 3-4 people on NFan give a darn.


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm considering recording some of my Arcana Heart and Metal Gear Online matches, so whats a good, cheap recording tool I can use?

I might as well put my Youtube account to use.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 12, 2011)

I hear good things about Dazzles. It comes with cap equipment and pinnacle(sp?) video editing software.

Was thinking of capping some things, myself.


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I hear good things about Dazzles. It comes with cap equipment and pinnacle(sp?) video editing software.
> 
> Was thinking of capping some things, myself.



Ok I googled it, I found some on Ebay for the cheap...I just have no clue on how to work it at all. 

EDIT: Anyone still play some Tekken up in this bitch?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

Let us all band together and hate Duy Nguyen.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Let us all band together and hate Duy Nguyen.



^^ this  

and as for Arcana Heart, I mean like is it difficult to learn like blazblue is for the first time, or is it something like a mvc type learning curve. you said it was similar to Guilty gear with more air combo's, so I get that for the most part. and how is the story in general? good or no


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, I know jack dick about the story, I've only played training mode, VS, and netplay.
Even if I attempted story mode, I have the JP copy of AH3, and I don't know Japanese, so I'd get nothing out of it.

As far as the learning curve goes, you have to first and foremost learn movement, particularly aerial movement. This takes some getting used to, as will defending yourself.. You need to make good judgement on when you should use your guard cancels, as well as learning the set ups for the more ambiguous mixups, so that you can at least take an educated guess. As the combos go, I find them general easy, but, your mileage may vary.

If you though Blazblue was hard to learn, you may or may not have a hard time with this game. I personally thought BB was pretty easy game to get into outside of a couple characters who had higher learning curves. shrugs.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 12, 2011)

I can understand that. I typically use Litchi, so yeah~


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2011)

I like on World Heroes you could play that guy who resembled Jesus with giant hands. He was cool.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 12, 2011)

Bloody Roar, bitches.


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Bloody Roar, bitches.



Sucks the series is canceled though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 12, 2011)

Bloody Roar sucked anyway.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 12, 2011)

I use to love Bloody Roar when I was a little kid. I remember I saw it in a GamePro magazine and immediately wanted to play it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2011)

I contemplated getting either bloody roar 4 or arcana hearts for the ps2 yesterday. I went with arcana hearts.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 12, 2011)

You should get AH3 for PS3. :3


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2011)

I would love to but I'm short on money. Also, since I would be importing it does it have english text since I can't read japanese writing?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 12, 2011)

I remember how I played King of Fighters 98 and absolutely abused K. Dude was a monster


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They need to bring back arcades, man. I'm sure there are some out there, somewhere, but I haven't seen on in Colorado for forever.


You live in colorado? what part


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

HOLY SHIT. 


WANT!


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 12, 2011)

Very good Trailer. Though I would've loved to see him try that to Akuma


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Seemed like the SF gang was getting their ass kicked! How were they getting kicked that hard?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 12, 2011)

Most Likely Surprise attack and the like. We all know Street Fighter peeps take there shit in a simple way  

now for the Blazblue vs Guilty Gear game..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> now for the Blazblue vs Guilty Gear game..



I've been waiting for that for a couple years now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Or Marvel vs. DC. Even though that will never happen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 12, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I remember how I played King of Fighters 98 and absolutely abused K. Dude was a monster



K' isn't in KOF 98, in less they added him into that remake.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> K' isn't in KOF 98, in less they added him into that remake.



K is the one in the all black right? I played the one for dreamcast.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 13, 2011)

we need a mega fighting game.

Street Fighter vs Capcom vs Marvel vs DC vs Nintendo vs Tekken vs Soul Calibur vs Blaz Blue vs Dissidia vs Samurai Showdown vs Arcana Heart vs DOA vs Bloody Roar vs Mortal Kombat vs Guilty Gear vs DBZ vs Misc added DLC like Kratos, Yoda, etc


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

DBZ killed it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 13, 2011)

Street Fighter & Capcom & Marvel & DC & Nintendo & Tekken & Soul  Calibur & Blaz Blue & Dissidia & Samurai Showdown & Arcana Heart &  DOA & Bloody Roar & Mortal Kombat & Guilty Gear vs DBZ

My bad


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds better, although DBZ has planet busters, so still kinda unfair, they should be taken out of the game.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 13, 2011)

why don't we just make it like this: Arksys vs Capcom vs Nintendo. That right there, minds will be blown:: the 360/ps3 version of Brawl. 

can't forget French bread either


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Might as well say Microsoft vs Nintendo vs Sonyl


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 13, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^^ this
> 
> and as for Arcana Heart, I mean like is it difficult to learn like blazblue is for the first time, or is it something like a mvc type learning curve. you said it was similar to Guilty gear with more air combo's, so I get that for the most part. and how is the story in general? good or no



It has a really simple and basic fighting game story, which tells them with dialogue boxes like Blazblue, and the bosses are hard as fuck though.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> why don't we just make it like this: Arksys vs Capcom vs Nintendo. That right there, minds will be blown:: the 360/ps3 version of Brawl.
> 
> can't forget French bread either



Why would you want a piece of shite game?


The only new Arksys game that should be released is GGAC+ with netplay on PS360. That's it. Fuck BB.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 13, 2011)

Nova said:


> we need a mega fighting game.
> 
> Street Fighter vs Capcom vs Marvel vs DC vs Nintendo vs Tekken vs Soul Calibur vs Blaz Blue vs Dissidia vs Samurai Showdown vs Arcana Heart vs DOA vs Bloody Roar vs Mortal Kombat vs Guilty Gear vs DBZ vs Misc added DLC like Kratos, Yoda, etc



terrible idea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

Capcom vs Marvel vs DBZ.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 13, 2011)

Aside from MvC series, and CvS series, crossovers are a bad idea.

Only crossover type game other than those, I'd even give a chance to, MAYBE, is a ASW/french bread game.. MAYBE.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

MARVEL VS DC damnit.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2011)

...yeah, and what engine are you gonna base it on?

Plus the fact that it would never work based on massive dickwaving by both Disney and WB.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2011)

Marvel vs DC -- developed by Capcom.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea, i know it will NEVER happen seeing as DC and Marvel don't see eye to eye.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Why would you want a piece of shite game?
> 
> 
> The only new Arksys game that should be released is GGAC+ with netplay on PS360. That's it. Fuck BB.



what you got against blazblue?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Colorful, sexy sprite game?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> what you got against blazblue?



This is very true, it seems you have a very distinct hatred for blazblue. I'm just curious is all.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2011)

It's mediocre in every way compared to Guilty Gear, besides maybe music. Which incidentally was done by the man behind GG, Daisuke Ishiwatari, who was limited to only music in BB.

And because most of the BB supporters are massive morons.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 13, 2011)

I find myself glad that this thread exists.

Never could get into BlazBlue, though I was into XX #Reload​ for a fair amount of time.


----------



## Jing (Apr 13, 2011)

Wasnt there supposed to be an online version of Street Fighter 3 Third Strike coming? Whatever happened to that?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

They busy with their new IP's.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2011)

Jing said:


> Wasnt there supposed to be an online version of Street Fighter 3 Third Strike coming? Whatever happened to that?


They're working on it, though expect it to be just graphical updates and online shit. They've stated outright that there will be no re-balancing, which is for the best.

Given that SSF4 AE is getting released in June, don't expect to see 3SO before Nov/Dec, if even then.


Lee Min Jung said:


> They busy with their new IP's.



Mouth shut if you don't know what the fuck you're talking about, if you please.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> They're working on it, though expect it to be just graphical updates and online shit. They've stated outright that there will be no re-balancing, which is for the best.
> 
> Given that SSF4 AE is getting released in June, don't expect to see 3SO before Nov/Dec, if even then.
> 
> ...



But in all reality, they are busy with their new IP's.


----------



## Jing (Apr 13, 2011)

I havent played a fighting game seriously in like....well never. I bought Blazblue Continuum Shift about a year but I couldnt get it to work online so I gave up on that game. I wanted to try to get into Street Fighter but Im gonna wait for the Arcade Edition of SSf4 before I buy it.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't wait to play Street fighter x Tekken! Take Street Fighter or Tekken? Hmm..


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> It's mediocre in every way compared to Guilty Gear, besides maybe music. Which incidentally was done by the man behind GG, Daisuke Ishiwatari, who was limited to only music in BB.
> 
> And because most of the BB supporters are massive morons.



Well you haft to realize that while it may not be as good as Guilty Gear, I don't believe they went to make it to be compared to Guilty Gear. The game imo is good; and while not as fast paced as Guilty Gear, a great game nonetheless. And Also, don't forget that the company itself had its hand in guilty gear. its a similar engine, but you should be able to tell they weren't trying to make another guilty gear. if they wanted to do that, they'd just make another guilty gear game. And Please disregard the other massive morons that like blazblue .-.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Blazblue and I'm not a moron.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like Blazblue and I'm not a moron.



I'm with ya Esura, I like blazblue and I'm no moron either. Its unfair discrimination I tell ya!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

Yay for opinions!


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 13, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I'm with ya Esura, I like blazblue and I'm no moron either. Its unfair discrimination I tell ya!



me neither


----------



## Falcon (Apr 13, 2011)

You didn't know? If you can't like a game then that means the people playing it are morons!


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 13, 2011)

To be fair, BB is an alright game (I personally find it boring, but, that's me), but, it's an anime game, and where there is anime there are stupid weaboos who aren't really "fighting game" players but, just like it for the lawl anime.

GG, MB, AH, series all have them too, but, in this side of the world those games are a lot more under the radar, and don't attract as much of the masses as BB does.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> To be fair, BB is an alright game (I personally find it boring, but, that's me), but, it's an anime game, and where there is anime there are stupid weaboos who aren't really "fighting game" players but, just like it for the lawl anime.
> 
> GG, MB, AH, series all have them too, but, in this side of the world those games are a lot more under the radar, and don't attract as much of the masses as BB does.



Theres no doubt that adding an anime style design to a fighting game would draw in more people whether they be fighting game diehards or not. I'm just talking for myself but if I was only interesting in anime type fighting games then theres no way I would play soul calibur, tekken ,street fighter, dead or alive and the like. To me, anime style to a fighting game is a added plus, not an necessity.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

So I take it Dissidia is a must play?


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So I take it Dissidia is a must play?



I regret buying Dissidia Duodecim right now...I really do.

I like anime fighters though, although I'm not good at them. They are harder to get into than Street Fighter and Tekken...but maybe thats because I'm used to the latter two alot.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2011)

You didn't like this new one?


----------



## Ice Prince (Apr 13, 2011)

I miss GG. 

It really needs an update, although I've heard it's already planned.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You didn't like this new one?



Its just damn near exactly the same as the first one...

I'm glad I bought 3rd Birthday with it though (thats hard as shit though).



When Melty Blood coming out on PS3?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 14, 2011)

blazblue is awesome, its just that my friends don't play it with me like they do other fighting games


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Theres no doubt that adding an anime style design to a fighting game would draw in more people whether they be fighting game diehards or not. I'm just talking for myself but if I was only interesting in anime type fighting games then theres no way I would play soul calibur, tekken ,street fighter, dead or alive and the like. To me, anime style to a fighting game is a added plus, not an necessity.



That post was more inresponse to Hangatyr, saying most BB players are morons, but, yeah, I agree with you on anime games.. Moreso because I prefer the style or air mobility + big combos + crazy mix ups and pressure.

Ironically, that is why I find BB boring.



Ice Prince said:


> I miss GG.
> 
> It really needs an update, although I've heard it's already planned.


Definitely. Wouldn't hold my breath for a new one though.. TBH they'd probably gay it to hell anyway. If it ain't broke don't fix it, just release AC for current gen + netplay IMO.



Esura said:


> When Melty Blood coming out on PS3?


looooolll


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 14, 2011)

This is good.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice set Koroshi. :3


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 14, 2011)

In response to that.. BB does have decent air combos and the like. Not satin it's the best, but it's definitely decent. An to my knowledge, 9 out of 10 people I see who play fighting games have never even heard of BB  I see BB as under the radar where I am. But also, I'm about to play it now and I can say that if you don't pick it up enough to be decent, you're gonna hate the game (lol) either way it's how the person playing feels about it themselves, and this is how I feel about blaz.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 14, 2011)

I suppose I am the only one who does not give a darn about SFxT?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 14, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> In response to that.. BB does have decent air combos and the like. Not satin it's the best, but it's definitely decent. An to my knowledge, 9 out of 10 people I see who play fighting games have never even heard of BB  I see BB as under the radar where I am. But also, I'm about to play it now and I can say that if you don't pick it up enough to be decent, you're gonna hate the game (lol) either way it's how the person playing feels about it themselves, and this is how I feel about blaz.



Actually, it's the pressure/movement/mix up that I felt is really weak in BBm not the combos.

Also, I'm pretty competent in the game. I get to play and learn from one of the best players in the country semi-regularly.. It just don't doesn't click with me.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 14, 2011)

And that's understandable. At least you gave it a shot, lol. And I myself learn from a pretty damn good lit hi regularly


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 14, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> I suppose I am the only one who does not give a darn about SFxT?



You are not alone. Shit looks like trash.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> You are not alone. *Shit looks like trash.*



I take it you do not care for SSfIV?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I take it you do not care for SSfIV?



It doesn't look like it's going to play anything like SF4 though..


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> I take it you do not care for SSfIV?





bbq sauce said:


> It doesn't look like it's going to play anything like SF4 though..


Indeed, and SF4 just looks better too.





Lee Min Jung said:


> Don't knock it til you try it.


I'll probably try it, but I am not interested in a SFxT cross-fighter. Its just uninteresting.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> It doesn't look like it's going to play anything like SF4 though..


It looks like SF4 with tag and juggles...which is not a problem at all for me. 



Yakuza said:


> Indeed, and SF4 just looks better too.I'll probably try it, but I am not interested in a SFxT cross-fighter. Its just uninteresting.


I thought so too when they first teased it. I'm still holding on to the slight thread of hope for a Street Fighter vs Mortal Kombat but whatever. But after Captivate...this game caught 100% of my attention and I am HYPED! HYPED! Great song choice for Cinematic Trailer too!

I'm going back to SFIV series just to prepare for its awesomeness.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 14, 2011)

Rather want a Namco vs Capcom fighter.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 14, 2011)

MK is my favourite fighting game _(and possibly the most broken post-@D)_. I love Street Fighter too, however I would never want to see a MKxSF simply because of either dumbing down violence or adding fatality to SF characters.

It's just not right.


I do hope for more 2d graphic orientated fighting games, like KOF13 style, which looks so beautiful _(graphic-wise)_. Still waiting on the console version of it though , series need it as KOF12 was shit.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2011)

MORTAL KOMBAT COMES IN LESS THAN A WEEK.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, and my cock is enlarged by that.


----------



## Daedus (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm lukewarm about new MK, but I still want to give it a shot.  I mean, hell, MKII was my first fighting game.

I used to play tekken 2 quite a bit, before I discovered that I really preferred 2-D fighters over 3-D(Can you say Alpha series?), so the crossover with strictly 2D gameplay has my capillaries swelling.


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 15, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> MK is my favourite fighting game _(and possibly the most broken post-@D)_. I love Street Fighter too, however I would never want to see a MKxSF simply because of either dumbing down violence or adding fatality to SF characters.
> 
> It's just not right.



You're wrong. 

Vega (Claw) would look awesome carrying someone's head with his claws, better if two of them go through the eyes.

And Dictator fisting a hole in their torsos, Akainu style.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2011)

Claw is one of the gayest fighting game characters in history and anyone that plays/mains him is of questionable sexuality at best. And is also a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Magnificent (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't main him


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 15, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Claw is one of the gayest fighting game characters in history and anyone that plays/mains him is of questionable sexuality at best. And is also a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



But Vega was like the funnest character to play in CvS2.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2011)

You were just experimenting, Duy.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 15, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> Vega (Claw) would look awesome carrying someone's head with his claws, better if two of them go through the eyes.
> 
> And Dictator fisting a hole in their torsos, Akainu style.


Ono would never allow that. It would _stain_ the SF series. And a lot of fanboys.





Hangat?r said:


> Claw is one of the gayest fighting game characters in history and anyone that plays/mains him is of questionable sexuality at best. And is also a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Can't wait until I master him.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2011)

And on that blessed day Muslims and Christians alike will come to accept homosexuality.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> You are not alone. Shit looks like trash.


Yeah Capcom is not getting my money for that... Do not get me wrong, I love ssf4 but I am terrible at it but this new project is meh to me.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 15, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> And on that blessed day Muslims and Christians alike will come to accept homosexuality.



Well fuck you too faggit


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76MNVXkzHSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2011)

Daedus said:


> I'm lukewarm about new MK, but I still want to give it a shot.  I mean, hell, MKII was my first fighting game.
> 
> I used to play tekken 2 quite a bit, before I discovered that I really preferred 2-D fighters over 3-D(Can you say Alpha series?), so the crossover with strictly 2D gameplay has my capillaries swelling.



I just picked up MK, am about to give it a try.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 15, 2011)

Played the demo. Really felt like re old school mortal kombar. Even saw the shipowner guy, but he isn't as big as before


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> It looks like SF4 with tag and juggles...which is not a problem at all for me.



They don't mesh though. TBH I felt the 4 series is too heavy on the "big ass combo" shit. This is coming from a player who likes anime fighters/games with big combos, I just like my SF more traditional.. (though, I like A3, but, that is the exception for me)

I'll play it, I usually give a game a chance, I just don't see it meshing well.. I hope to be wrong, but meh..


Hangat?r said:


> Claw is one of the gayest fighting game characters in history and anyone that plays/mains him is of questionable sexuality at best. And is also a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


Vega is dope. He's psychopath who wears metal mask, and gets off cutting up sexy women's body parts.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 16, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Nice set Koroshi. :3



Oh thanks.

Also, MvC 1 is a good game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 16, 2011)

vanpri is awesome. :3

I still haven't gotten the last patch (aka pantsu patch), that added the anime cutscenes and shit, yet.



Esura said:


> I'm loving these all girl moe fighting game stuff! Link more plz.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iocMIrHOPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 16, 2011)

No, you don't need a stick to play it.

And it is indeed awesome, love the chick with the arrows!


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone got any news on Skullgirls ?

I've seem to have lost track of it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 16, 2011)

It's coming out this summer with like, 8 different characters I think. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 16, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> No, you don't need a stick to play it.
> 
> And it is indeed awesome, love the chick with the arrows!


Get off my kool aid!
Jk, prob going to switch to the assassin bitch anyway.. If I ever get off my ass and get the patch.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 16, 2011)

LOL, assassin...chick with the double blades? Haven't played that game in a grip, lol.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

Alot of Interesting games being shown around here


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Get off my kool aid!
> Jk, prob going to switch to the *assassin bitch* anyway.. If I ever get off my ass and get the patch.



Thats my bitch. Kaede and the loli with Hulk strength.

I cannot get into Luna even though I want to play with her the most. Her gunkata confuses me...


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 17, 2011)

KOF13 is supposedly coming to consoles in the end of the Summer...

YES!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> I cannot get into Luna even though I want to play with her the most. Her gunkata confuses me...



I started to play luna and I loved her play style. I looked up how to do her moves on the wiki and I'm starting to get the hang of it.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't even know why I still play KOF.

someone help me.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 17, 2011)

Koroshi said:


> I don't even know why I still play KOF.
> 
> someone help me.


If by that you mean KOF12 then yes, you need help.

Other than that, not sure if serious.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Thats my bitch. Kaede and the loli with Hulk strength.
> 
> I cannot get into Luna even though I want to play with her the most. Her gunkata confuses me...



Haha yeah, the loli grappler is retarded. My friend plays her.. one touch does like 50% into oki into another 50% if you guess wrong D:

I picked Luna first, too, she didn't do it for me though, all the stance changing was O_o


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Haha yeah, the loli grappler is retarded. My friend plays her.. one touch does like 50% into oki into another 50% if you guess wrong D:
> 
> I picked Luna first, too, she didn't do it for me though, all the stance changing was O_o


And she is more simple to use than most grapplers on other games. Lillith is definately my baby now...once I figure out why my stick is wigging out on this game. Doing QCFs and QCBs are a fucking pain on Vanpri and I know I set up my Xpadder and the controls on the game right. Maybe I finally need to replace the stock joystick of my SE...

Speaking of sticks....I hate using sticks for any fighter that has me using more than 4 buttons. So I've pretty much relegated stick using to "anime" fighters only...oh and 3D fighters. I cannot for the life of me get the hang of using a stick for Street Fighter. Its not even the the joystick either, its the buttons....having to manage six buttons and...ugh...anime fighters use less buttons so I can deal with it...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ...



The fuck you laughin' at son?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2011)

At you, you're some funny shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Haha yeah, the loli grappler is retarded. My friend plays her.. one touch does like 50% into oki into another 50% if you guess wrong D:
> 
> I picked Luna first, too, she didn't do it for me though, all the stance changing was O_o



I personally like playing characters that have unorthodox fighting styles. Makes it more fun for me. Thats why I'm having the most fun with Luna right now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> At you, you're some funny shit.



Don't laugh at my fingers.  Never was nimble with them. 

Its one of the reasons I like using pads more...


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 17, 2011)

Lol, well for me I think I hit buttons too fast, so I gotta work at it. May get a fighting stick


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2011)

I only started learning fightsticks because I don't feel like blaming the 360 pad for not being able to get off simple motions when I play my brother on his 360. However in the time I was learning how to use a stick I learned how to mod some Saturn and PS3 pads so...yeah. Also I really don't feel like learning anymore. Killing the time I could of spent learning matchups and links and shit.

But in other news...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJg4NcXzOgg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYuvMoeik6w&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Call me a tier whore or whatever...but I'm so using them when AE is released on consoles cause they look so badass. And those wall bounces...damn....this going to be the first time I main a male character since Street Fighter Alpha 1.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 18, 2011)

definitely looks interesting, thats for sure.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope you can use SSF4 characters still, SSIV Dictator>all


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 18, 2011)

All Im waiting on now is the CS2 for systems


----------



## Daedus (Apr 18, 2011)

Esura, please replace that jank-ass stock stick with a JLF-TP-8YT-SK, or hell, even a Seimitsu LS-32.  You missed the restock at Lizardlick, but Amazon still sells them. The SE stick starts falling apart the moment it comes out of the box.  The only reason you should buy an SE is because you want to mod the hell out of it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Esura, please replace that jank-ass stock stick with a JLF-TP-8YT-SK, or hell, even a Seimitsu LS-32.  You missed the restock at Lizardlick, but Amazon still sells them. The SE stick starts falling apart the moment it comes out of the box.  The only reason you should buy an SE is because you want to mod the hell out of it.



I got the mail from Lizardlicks but I had no money at the time. I will get it when my income tax comes in though. Until then its the DualShock for me. 

I really need to venture into other fighters though. Right now I'm trying to get good in Blazblue and AH3 and...I cannot do combos in Blazblue consistently for the life of me. Maybe I'm pressing the buttons too fast or something but doing Noel's A, A, 6A, C, superjump, B, C, B, airjump, C into that spinning revolver move is fucking hard as hell. She do every fucking move other than the one I want her to do....she does a 6C after 6A when I didn't even fucking press that direction or when I superjump she fucking shoot out bullets on the ground instead. 

AH3 is oddly easy to learn though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like you dont drop the stick to neutral after 6A faster enough, and instead of sjc'ing with a 2~9 input, you're likely doing 2369 and hitting buttons at the 6 input.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I'm gonna put an even heavier spring in my stick for MK.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Sounds like you dont drop the stick to neutral after 6A faster enough, and instead of sjc'ing with a 2~9 input, you're likely doing 2369 and hitting buttons at the 6 input.



I can't even attempt this on a stick at all...I cant even super jump on my stick for some reason. I was having problems doing it (the combo) on my pad, but your reasoning seems to fit how I roll my thumbs on the pad and buttons.

So I would probably have to let my thumb go of 6 as soon as I press 6A. Also, the funny thing about sjc is...I can do it easily when not in a combo though on pad.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I think I'm gonna put an even heavier spring in my stick for MK.



Might as well play it on pad. Just gonna be a mashfest anyway.


Arcana Heart 3 on PSN today btw!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Janne was the character I beat all the World Heroes games with in the arcade. She was so cheap:


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Janne was the character I beat all the World Heroes games with in the arcade. She was so cheap:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Because it's fucking awesome, that's why. 


Remember this game?


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because it's fucking awesome, that's why.
> 
> 
> Remember this game?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Shaq Fu has to be one of the weirdest/worst. But that reminds me of another one...


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Shaq Fu has to be one of the weirdest/worst. But that reminds me of another one...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

When I actually had an SNES, I played several fighting games. Killer Instinct, Clay Fighters, Brutal Paws of Fury, Mortal Kombat, Street Fighter II, etc...

But it wasn't until emulation that I played the best one: DBZ: Hyper Dimension.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 19, 2011)

I liked the super budoten series better than the hyper dimention game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

But Hyper Dimension had cool combos.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 19, 2011)

The best one is obviously final bout since you can just choose ssj4 goko and spam whatever and you'll still win \ do cool combos.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

I liked doing ultimate combos with Cell though on HD.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But it wasn't until emulation that I played the best one: DBZ: Hyper Dimension.



Bullshit

Best SNES poverty fighter is Ranma 1/2: Chougi Ranbu Hen

Bishouji Senshi Sailor Moon S and the YYH games are also good, as is TMNT Tournament Fighters.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Bullshit
> 
> Best SNES poverty fighter is Ranma 1/2: Chougi Ranbu Hen
> 
> Bishouji Senshi Sailor Moon S and the YYH games are also good, as is TMNT Tournament Fighters.



Nope , the ranma 1\2 game got nothing on the YYH one , try playing it before watching the anime as a kid and than watching togoru transform to 100% ...you'll never forget that scene


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2011)

It's a little late to try that, since I'm not a kid anymore and I already watched the show. @_@

Though, I wasn't talking aesthetically or an cinematically or anything like that, I just meant in terms of a fighting game.. IE 2 characters on screen hitting one another, not giving any fucks for story, base material, etc, Ranma is the best one.

there are pretty gdlk combo videos from the YYH games out there, though.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> It's a little late to try that, since I'm not a kid anymore and I already watched the show. @_@
> 
> Though, I wasn't talking aesthetically or an cinematically or anything like that, I just meant in terms of a fighting game.. IE 2 characters on screen hitting one another, not giving any fucks for story, base material, etc, Ranma is the best one.
> 
> there are pretty gdlk combo videos from the YYH games out there, though.



Yeah i got what you mean , but really i still remember that scene because really what the hell was that..than after watching the show years later it made sense.

I honestly enjoy the combat system of the yyh game more , but that might be just me .


----------



## Daedus (Apr 19, 2011)

All y'all bitches are wrong.  Breakers Revenge is the best fighting game wannabe out there.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 19, 2011)

King of monsters is obviously the best fighting game out there , only pros can do any move in that game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 19, 2011)

Daedus said:


> All y'all bitches are wrong.  Breakers Revenge is the best fighting game wannabe out there.



All of these games are legit. Breakers is legit, too, but, we were talking about SNES fighters.

I'm pretty sure Breakers is neogeo.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 19, 2011)

TMNT Tourney Fighters was an ST wannabe....and I loved the fuck out of it for it, more games need to imitate ST


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Bullshit
> 
> Best SNES poverty fighter is Ranma 1/2: Chougi Ranbu Hen
> 
> Bishouji Senshi Sailor Moon S and the YYH games are also good, as is TMNT Tournament Fighters.


 I call bullshit on your bullshit. 

Hyper Dimension was better.


Golden Saga said:


> King of monsters is obviously the best fighting game out there , only pros can do any move in that game.


 Oh, I had a love/hate relationship with that one. I loved the giant monsters and the graphic style and everything but hated everything else about it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 19, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> The best one is obviously final bout since you can just choose ssj4 goko and spam whatever and you'll still win \ do cool combos.



Nah, Vegeta was like God Tier in Final Bout. He had an infinite with just the standing light punch, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, I had a love/hate relationship with that one. I loved the giant monsters and the graphic style and everything but hated everything else about it.



Same here actualy , the sequal is a side-scrolling beat-em up and it's much much better .

Also i hope you do realize that this whole derail is your fault.







you deserve a medal  for it .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2011)

Didn't know it had a sequel. 


TO THE EMULATOR!


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Janne was the character I beat all the *World Heroes* games with in the arcade. She was so cheap:


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck all yaw games.

Bloody Roar is where it is at...so get it right nuggas!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuckin' furry.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Fuckin' furry.



Um...what? Whatever...stay free. I would wreck you with Marvel the Leopard and Shenlong the Tiger!


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um...what? Whatever...stay free. I would wreck you with Marvel the Leopard and Shenlong the Tiger!



I think you mean sheena , unless there is another leopard that i forgot about .

But for me it's yogo ,stun and cronos .


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um...what? Whatever...stay free. I would wreck you with Marvel the Leopard and Shenlong the Tiger!



Lol, you wrecking anyone.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Um...what? Whatever...stay free. I would wreck you with Marvel the Leopard and Shenlong the Tiger!



I would have wrecked anybody with Bakuryu the mole back in the day. Mole power FTW. Yugo the wolf was also epic. Ah the good old days unfortunately my copy of the game broke and I can't play it anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Bloody Roar isn't old-school enough to be cool.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bloody Roar isn't old-school enough to be cool.



Well , ps1 is kinda old school .

Anyway bloody roar was  a cool series with a neat gimmick....a shame that bloody roar 4 more or less killed it .


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2011)

Need another Killer Instinct.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 20, 2011)

Let's stop talking about old (for the most part bad) games.

Arcana Heart 3 came out for U.S last night via PSN store, go get it!!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2011)

If you've got spare PSN point cards layin' around, sure thing.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> I think you mean sheena , unless there is another leopard that i forgot about .
> 
> But for me it's yogo ,stun and cronos .


I meant Sheena. She was called Marvel in BR2.



Hangat?r said:


> Lol, you wrecking anyone.



Know your place.

SSF4
MvC3
Arcana Heart 3 (I've been getting better)

Those are my games boi, so stay free.

/end shit talking


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> Well , ps1 is kinda old school .
> 
> Anyway bloody roar was a cool series with a neat gimmick....a shame that bloody roar 4 more or less killed it .


 Yeah I guess so. Not NES old though. 


bbq sauce said:


> Let's stop talking about old (for the most part bad) games.
> 
> Arcana Heart 3 came out for U.S last night via PSN store, go get it!!


 Hey, remember Street Fighter I? That was awesome.

Remember on the NES where they had that TMNT fighting game? Cool shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Arcana Heart 3 came out for U.S last night via PSN store, go get it!!



Got it, and loving it. Just did heart's story mode, Ragnorok can kiss my ass.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah I guess so. Not NES old though.
> 
> Hey, remember Street Fighter I? That was awesome.
> 
> Remember on the NES where they had that TMNT fighting game? Cool shit.



That was SNES, and TMNT TF is actually a really good game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

No, there was one on the NES as well. I played it bro.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow just googles it.

Seems TMNT TF had an NES version O_o

When the fuck.. I don't even..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, it was like one of the first fighting games of its kind ever or something.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 20, 2011)

I hated Dragonball GT: Final Bout with a passion (still do), my friends would play that shitty game so much. All they would pick were Cell and SSJ4 Goku


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 20, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Wow just googles it.
> 
> Seems TMNT TF had an NES version O_o
> 
> When the fuck.. I don't even..



That and the Genesis version sucked BAD! Casey Jones was Ivan Ooze tier on the Genesis if I remember correctly....fuck that game, lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I hated Dragonball GT: Final Bout with a passion (still do), my friends would play that shitty game so much. All they would pick were Cell and SSJ4 Goku


 I think I played that a total of one time. Bad game.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 20, 2011)

I played the hell out of final bout back than ...but replaying it is painful as hell now ....

Also anyone played thrill kill ? i had it back than ...than a few months ago i found out that it was never publicly released....so i wonder how the hell did i get it as a kid ..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2011)

Cuz it was privately released to you.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah well , i AM a v.i.p  , but i guess a reasonable explanation was that the store had pirated it or some such ..still weird .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2011)

I wish I could go back in time and open a game shop. I could put all sorts of hacked and fan translated games on carts and rent 'em out and make a killing.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could go back in time and open a game shop. I could put all sorts of hacked and fan translated games on carts and rent 'em out and make a killing.



 that sounds like a plan


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I could go back in time and open a game shop. I could put all sorts of hacked and fan translated games on carts and rent 'em out and make a killing.



lol

The average person isn't really into import/fan translations and unreleased/hacked shit. Most people who rent games just want to rent DAT Madden and Halo, and CoD and shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> lol
> 
> The average person isn't really into import/fan translations and unreleased/hacked shit. Most people who rent games just want to rent DAT Madden and Halo, and CoD and shit.


 Back in the 80s/90s you bet your sweet ass they'd rent them.

Anything that looked new and unusual and awesome would be rented non-stop. Just because kids these days have terrible taste doesn't mean it was always so.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 21, 2011)

I suppose..

I played pretty much anything I found in rental spots.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Back in the 80s/90s you bet your sweet ass they'd rent them.
> 
> Anything that looked new and unusual and awesome would be rented non-stop. *Just because kids these days have terrible taste doesn't mean it was always so.*


Word.




bbq sauce said:


> I suppose..
> 
> I played pretty much anything I found in rental spots.



Me too. Well my elder brother did, I just played on his shit.

Oh how I love the Genesis, and Eternal Champions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

Renting NES and SNES games was my favorite thing to do as a kid. We'd go to Blockbuster and just browse and browse and get all these games. 

I wish games were cool again. I wish rental stores existed.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Renting NES and SNES games was my favorite thing to do as a kid. We'd go to Blockbuster and just browse and browse and get all these games.
> 
> I wish games were cool again. I wish rental stores existed.



Blame Gamefly and Netflix for the death of the rentals.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Gamefly to an extent, but the shipping is too fucking slow.  I want my rental stores back!


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Apr 23, 2011)

*Who are your mains?*

_This is a question towards the fighting game players of NF. We all have characters we are best with or like the most in fighting games...I'm curious as to what everyone elses is.

List the game/series and the character or even characters you main. I for example have mained Guile in Street Fighter ever since SF2 so hes my main for the whole series but for a game like Tekken I only played 3 and 6 and my mains changed between those two games. _

Street Fighter: Guile

Tekken 3: Jin

Tekken 6: Bryan 

Mortal Kombat 2-9: Jax

Soul Calibur: Yoshimitsu 

Super Smash Bros Melee: Dr. Mario

Super Smash Bros Brawl: Snake

Marvel vs Capcom 2: Cable, Sentinel, Storm

Those are the only fighting games I have played a lot of.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm gonna merge this with the General Fighting Game thread, if you don't mind.

Anyway... For Street Fighter, I'm always Cammy. In Tekken, it's Hwoarang or Brian. I only ever really played the Soul Calibur with Link in it, but I like the girl with the huge chakram that's in the later games. Melee and Brawl are Young Link and Toon Link respectively while my MvC3 team is Dante, Zero and Arthur.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Apr 23, 2011)

Fair enough. For a second I thought I was going blind because I couldnt see my thread in my CP lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2011)

Uh off the top of my head....

*Spoiler*: __ 




SF series: Chun-Li, Ken

MK series: Kitana, Jade

SC series: Taki, Xianghua

Tekken series: Hwoarang, Nina

KOF series: Mai, Andy, Terry, Joe 

Smash series: Luigi, Link, Random

KI: Jago

MVC2: Cammy, Chun-Li, Jill

MVC3: Phoenix, Jill, Chun-Li




A lot of others I'm forgetting but yeah.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 23, 2011)

Street Fighter- Ken, Feilong, Elena

Tekken- Jin. Hwo, Lee, Law, lei, Kazuya and Lars sometimes

MK-Kitana, Johnny, Liu, Jade, Sindel, Kung

KOF- Kyo, Ryo, Kim, Terry

Bloody Roar- Yugo, Bakuryu, Long, Shenlong, Cronos, Xion

Soul Caliber- Maxi, Kilik, Siegfried, Seuong Mina

MVC3- VJoe, Ryu, Trish, Spencer, Cap, Hulk


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 24, 2011)

Depends on game...

*ST:* Ryu and Guile. I do play a little bit of Deejay and Chun-Li.

*A2:* Ken and Chun-Li.

*3s:* Ken

*SSF4:AE:* Balrog. Working on Yang.

*MvC2:* Team Scrub (Cable, Sentinel, Captain Commando)

*MvC3:* Magneto/Wolverine/Sentinel. Working on Mag/Sent/Tronne.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 24, 2011)

ST: Ryu
A2: Sakura
A3: V-Sakura
3S: Ken, Ibuki
CvS2: K-Rock, whoever, Cammy
SSF4: Sakura
GGAC: Axl
Melty Blood: C-Sion, C/F Satsuki
AH3: Heart (Thunder/Love/Plant)

Games I don't really play
BBCS: Jin
MvC3: Storm, Zero, Akuma


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2011)

3S: Dudley, with purple Ken on the side
SF4: Dudley, with various charge chars on the side for ease of use.
GG: Slayer, mah man.
SSBM: Capt. Falcon
DS: Jedah, Donovan
SC2: Raphael
Tekken: Steve Fox, Eddie if I want to be a lazy dick.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2011)

*ST:* Ryu
*SFA2:* Sakura
*SFA3:* V-Sakura
*Rival Schools:* Sakura
*SFEX3:* Sakura
*SSF4:* Sakura
*SSF4 AE:* Sakura
*Tekken 6:* Asuka
*AH3:* Heart (Love), Saki (Thunder/Dark)
*BBCS:* Noel
*MvC3:* X-23, Trish, Tron
*Mortal Kombat:* Kitana, Jade
*Vanguard Princess:* Lilith, Kaede

Games I don't really play
*3S:* Chun Li
*GGAC:* Ino (suck hard with her though)
*Vampire Savior:* Morrigan
*King of Fighters '98:* Athena, Mai, Blue Mary
*Soul Calibur 4:* Xianghua, Taki
*Bloody Roar 4:* Nagi, Uriko

When I get Smash for my new Wii, I'm maining Samus Aran. Also when I get Castlevania Judgement I'm repping Shanoa.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2011)

Lets See...

Soul Calibur: Seong Mi-na

KOF: Shiranui Mai

Guilty Gear: Millia Rage

BBCT/CS: Litchi Faye Ling

AH3: Weiss (Tyr, Time)

Dead or Alive: Helena, Kokoro

Melty Blood: Akiha Vermillion

Thats about it off the top of my head.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha I forgot about random poverty

VanPri - Akane/Kaede
Ranma Chougi Ranbu Hen - Ranma-Chan/Ryouga
Umineko Fighter(horrible game) - Kanon/Battler


----------



## Final Ultima (Apr 24, 2011)

Street Fighter series - Ryu (all except SSFIV), Cody (SSFIV)
*Marvel vs Capcom 3 - X-23, Dante, Taskmaster*
Capcom vs SNK 2 - C-Ryu/Rock/Terry
The King of Fighters series - Kyo/Iori/Terry
Garou: Mark of the Wolves - Terry
The Last Blade 2 - P-Kaede, P-Hibiki
Tekken series - King (T2), Jin (T3), Jin/Heihachi (TTT), Devil Jin (T5/6)
*Guilty Gear series - Sol
BlazBlue series - Ragna
*Hokuto no Ken - Kenshiro, Shin
* Melty Blood: Actress Again - C-Ryougi Shiki*
Ougon Musou Kyoku - Battler/Beatrice or Battler/Ange
Super Smash Bros series - Roy (SSBM), Ike (SSBB)

Bold denotes games I play with the intent to actually get good at to some extent.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 24, 2011)

Street fighters : Dan  - vega- guy
Tekken : steve and lee ( not the cop , the white haired lee ) 
Mortal kombat : sub-zero
bloody roar : yogo and chronos 
Art of fighting : robert 
Fatal fury : terry
King of fighters : Ralf - Gato - Robert - Kim 
Gaoru mark of the wolves : Gato
Super smash bros : captain falcon 
Super smash bros melee : roy -captain falcon - falco
super smash bros brawl : ike - captain falcon - falco - snake - gannondorf 
blazblue : hakumen - bang 
Guilty gear : johhny 
Tatsunoko vs capcom : ryu - polymar - casshern - joe the condor 
marvel vs capcom 2 : captain commando -strider hiryu - hayate . 
Marvel vs capcom 3 : mike hagger - doctor doom - ryu 
soul edge - calibur : siegfried 
battle fantasia : ashley ( it's a guy ...i always found it weird for him to have that name ) 
samurai shodown : galford - ukyo - hanzo - genjuro 
Last blade : setsuna - kaede 
snk vs capcom  : dan - mr.karate 
capcom vs snk 2 : evil ryu - vega - ralf 
Fist of the north star : rei - shin - toki
Darkstalkers : gallon 
Rivals schools : roberto - shuma - roy
cyberbots : bloodia 
jojo's venture : dio brando - kakyoin - shadow dio 

And well , i think those are the fighting games that i somewhat got into , not counting some generic anime fighters or fighting games that i played casualy for a couple of times  .


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 24, 2011)

OOH! ME NEXT!

*ST:* Ryu, Honda, Zangief, Dee-Jay
*A2*: Ryu, Zangief, Adon, Birdie for shits and giggles
*A3*: A-Dhalsim, X-Dee-Jay, A-Ryu, A-Zangief
*3S:* Twelve, Ryu, Dudley, Still sorta learning Hugo
*CvS2:* K-Zangief, K-Sakura/Dan/Joe
*SSF4:* Zangeif, T-Hawk
*GGAC:* May, Baiken
*MvC3:* Zero/Task/Doom


----------



## delirium (Apr 24, 2011)

*ST:* Guile, Dhalsim, Blanka
*A2*: Dhalsim, Charlie
*A3*: A-Dhalsim/Charlie and wanna learn some A-Karin
*3S:* Oro, Ryu, Sean and some Alex and Yang for shits
*CvS2:* C or N (and wanna learn S) Dhalsim/Hibiki/Guile
*SSF4:* Guile, 'Sim
*MvC3:* Hsien-ko/Taskmaster/Spencer
*Last Blade 2:* P-Hibiki
*Vampire Savior:* Hsien-ko

I was going to buy Arcana Heart 3 today but PSN is down lol. Not sure who I wanna main yet but as always it's gotta be some long range defensive pokey charater.


----------



## Vai (Apr 24, 2011)

Street Fighter- Rolento, Ken, Guy.

Virtua Fighter - Eileen, Kage, Sarah.

KOF- Joe, Rock, Kim.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 24, 2011)

delirium said:


> I was going to buy Arcana Heart 3 today but PSN is down lol. Not sure who I wanna main yet but as always it's gotta be some long range defensive pokey charater.



Clarice/Scharl


----------



## delirium (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah.. I was just on mizuumi and Clarice with Earth Arcana will be the first character I try out. I just don't like her character design. Kamui and Petra might be some other characters I try out.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Tekken: Jin, Kazuya, Hworang, Lee, Paul, Bryan, Jun, Asuka, Nina, Anna, Julia, Devil Jin, & Devil Kazuya.

Mortal Kombat: Sub-Zero, Scorpion, Johnny Cage,& Milleina,

SSFIV: Ken, & Ryu

Soul Caliber: Kilik, and Maxi


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2011)

You are one of the most unoriginal fighting game players I have ever seen.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 24, 2011)

delirium said:


> Yeah.. I was just on mizuumi and Clarice with Earth Arcana will be the first character I try out. I just don't like her character design. Kamui and Petra might be some other characters I try out.



Yeah, Clarice is kinda lame design wise.

Kamui is good mid-range/has great pokes. Plus you usually get hard knockdowns on most of your combos, so you get good oki opportunities.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 24, 2011)

For me, I haven't played many fighters as of late (currently in the mood for Fire Emblem) 

Blazblue: Litchi 
MvC3: Zero, Ryu, and Dante 
Tekken 6(when I played it): Asuka 
SC4 (when I played it): Talim, Kilik, masamune 
Super Smash Bros. Melee: Young Link, Roy
Super Smash bros Brawl: Link, Ike, Sonic 

Ones that aren't as often
Street Fighter(any and all) Ryu, anyone else I may want to play or test as. 
KoF (It was one for the dreamcast): K and Ryo 


I haven't really gotten into many fighters mainly cause I get absorbed into RPG's to easily. but when I do, I play good ones  

But I wanna play Guilty Gear


----------



## Falcon (Apr 25, 2011)

BBCS - Hazama
SSFIV - Juri, Fei Long

I really haven't played any other fighters enough to find out.

Anyone here play Tatsunoko vs Capcom?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 25, 2011)

^ I want to, how good is Karas? :33


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually, I'm going to buy Smash and TvC tommorow when my Classic Controller comes in. Or Smash and Twilight Princess. One of them.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Hard choices....


----------



## Daedus (Apr 25, 2011)

I nabbed Alpha 3 Max for the PSP and cried.

Now I need to emulate it on the PC so I can use my stick and not have to fumble with the PSP's awful D-Pad.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 25, 2011)

Why would you buy TvC 2 years too late? I'm pretty sure nobody plays it anymore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Why would you buy TvC 2 years too late? I'm pretty sure nobody plays it anymore.


No. people still play that game. I usually do also. It is a better game than MvC3 and it has more modes, reason why I came back..


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 25, 2011)

From game to game (ranked from best to worst)
Tekken 1-3:Law, Paul, kazuya, yoshimitsu, heihachi, jin, jun, eddy
tekken tag: Law, paul, kazuya, devil kazuya, hworang, eddy, lee, heihachi,anna, jun, michelle, yoshimitsu
tekken 4: Law,kazuya, hworang, lee, paul, eddy
tekken 5:Law, lili, kazuya, devil jin, heihachi, paul, bryan, raven, bruce, eddy, marduk
tekken 6: Law, lili, devil jin, kazyuya,leo,bryan, lars, lee, bruce, jack 6, eddy

street fighter 2: ryu, guile, ken
street fighter alpha series: charlie, ryu, ken, akuma, gen, bison, sagat, guile
street fighter 3: ryu, ken, makoto, remy, akuma
super street fighter 4: Vega(dictator), Ryu, Guile, sakura, akuma, sagat
street fighter ex series: ryu, guile, kairi, hokuto, volcano roso,  sakura, evil ryu

Doa series: jan lee, hitomi, brad wong, hayabusa, ein, hayate, kasumi, ayane

marvel vs capcom+sf vs xmen: shoto users, rouge, venom, wolverine, megaman
marvel vs capcom 2: cyclops, cap commando, akuma, psyloche, wolverine, storm, megaman, 
marvel vs capcom 3: zero, super skrull, ryu, akuma, wesker, cap america, 

capcom vs snk pro: ryu, evil ryu, kyo, terry, vega (dictator), guile,

budokai 3: vegeta

i cant think of anything else right now


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Why would you buy TvC 2 years too late? I'm pretty sure nobody plays it anymore.


Cause maybe its a good game? I dunno. People do play it though. All it takes is just a few clicks to find people playing it. My interest is slightly waning on MvC3 anyways so I don't mind giving TvC a try. I always wanted to play with Karas (his anime is awesome) and Doronjo (her hentai is awesome). Its only $29.99.

I was going to buy it...but I want to play Monster Hunter Tri for some reason. Never could get into the series on PSP (controls were horribad) but maybe it'll be better on Wii with Classic Controller.

PS: I bought Castlevania Judgement....it sucks. I took it back to Gamestop for my money back. One of the few times I can agree with the gaming community at large about something. I like the Obata designs (Death Note fan here), I like the music, graphics are...ok for Wii, but something about the gameplay just feels...unpolished.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cause maybe its a good game? I dunno. People do play it though. All it takes is just a few clicks to find people playing it. My interest is slightly waning on MvC3 anyways so I don't mind giving TvC a try. I always wanted to play with Karas (his anime is awesome) and Doronjo (her hentai is awesome). Its only $29.99.
> 
> I was going to buy it...but I want to play Monster Hunter Tri for some reason. Never could get into the series on PSP (controls were horribad) but maybe it'll be better on Wii with Classic Controller.
> 
> PS: I bought Castlevania Judgement....it sucks. I took it back to Gamestop for my money back. One of the few times I can agree with the gaming community at large about something. I like the Obata designs (Death Note fan here), I like the music, graphics are...ok for Wii, but something about the gameplay just feels...unpolished.



Well first of all , for castlevania judgment ..yeah it sucks , which is why i said not to get it in the other thread , hell i'm a huge castlevania fan and i still didn't like it ( it had awesome music though , and the new original character Aion is awesome and he has the best theme in the game ) .

The gameplay is very unpolished , the combo potantial is very limited and the super attacks take too much health (and time ) to be balanced .

As for monster hunter , yeah the wii game controls MUCH better , and i agree that the psp control IS horrid ( it took me till hr 3 to get used to it ).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh right, totally forgot about CvS2. I played C-Vega/Ken/Sagat-R2.

I wish CvS2 came out for PSN. I would troll people so hard online in that game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Oh right, totally forgot about CvS2. I played C-Vega/Ken/Sagat-R2.
> 
> I wish CvS2 came out for PSN. I would troll people so hard online in that game.



Would love to see CvS2 come out for PSN, but I'll at least settle for a new CvS game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 26, 2011)

They would take out everything that defined CvS2and replace it with stupid 'New Capcom' systems.

Give us OG CvS2 for a next gen console. No new music, no new graphics, no balance changes.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2011)

What, you don't want a new and improved comeback system?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 26, 2011)

I have K Groove 

Inb4 someone asks why I like K-Groove but think ultras are bad and I have to rage.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 26, 2011)

Why you like K-Groove but think ultras are bad?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> They would take out everything that defined CvS2and replace it with stupid 'New Capcom' systems.
> 
> Give us OG CvS2 for a next gen console. No new music, no new graphics, no balance changes.



Most likely, after all fighting games are too hard these days so they need to dumb it down for the casual gamer. 

--

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jefU3owEAgM[/YOUTUBE]

pek


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 26, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> Why you like K-Groove but think ultras are bad?





I guess I'll break down my opinions on them..

What is the same - 

they give you meter for getting hit

you can use them defensively via Focus absorbing(ultra) and Just Defense(kgroove) to gain meter

What is different -
Just Defense requires timing, Focus absorbing is just hold two buttons

The Ultra meter is alongside the Super meter in SF4, so if you're dominating you get resources that you normally get, which can be stacked with Ultra, if you fuck up. In Kgroove, if you're working on a perfect, you will have no resources. 

Ultra stocks, rage bar starts to drain when it fills - once someone gets Ultra it changes the opponents play drastically until either A-round ends or B-Ultra gets burned, K groove forces you to respect for a few seconds.

The amount of scary options in CvS2, also make a BIG difference. For example, by the time your rage bar pops, your opponent may have a full A-groove bar, or level 2 in C groove for a high damage level 2 cancel. If they play right, they will back off an respect the rage, then you have to deal with their options until they decide to use it. In SF4, Ultra is the really only scary option, aside from a very select few that get good meterless damage, or have scary supers. Having Ultra is a huge advantage, whereas having full rage is a smaller, time-limited advantage.

The rounds reset in SF4. I could get dominated for a whole round, get Ultra, and come back to win. Next round we restart with full health and it can happen all over. Generally, in CvS2, if your rage bar pops you comeback with rage boosted level 3 super confirm and win, you won't have enough life to reach full rage again before that character dies. Granted, after you die you get a fresh character and the siutuation resets, but, a lot of variables change. On top of that, if you get rage late in the round and win with out using, that character will not get to make use of the rage next round, as they'll likely die before they get it.. It's actually a common strategy, if you're fighting a K groove user, and things look bleak, to sacrifice your character and pop their bar with a taunt, denying access to rage for the next round. Ultra on the other hand, you are going to get, no matter what.


----------



## The Juice Man (Apr 26, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I hated Dragonball GT: Final Bout with a passion (still do), my friends would play that shitty game so much. All they would pick were Cell and SSJ4 Goku



Me and my buddy played that shit game just to hear the hilarious quotes from the voice actors. 

Cell: You're going to give me some pleasure right?

Piccolo: Alright. That's also want I wanted.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 26, 2011)

Piccolo: It's time I cleaned the trash of the universe~!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm, I should upload some CvS2 matches I've had when I was but a wee lad, lol...Played the living shit out of that game.

*EDIT* Here is one such game back in like '06...you might wanna mute the volume tho, we act the FOOL! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X17AZXDnXJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 26, 2011)

I wish I had footage from my youth.. I would take retarded risks to try to set up the OTK mix up. It would be fun to watch.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 26, 2011)

All this before I knew WTF roll-canceling was, lol...didn't want any part of it, Give me K-Groove or GIVE ME DEATH!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2011)

Brings back good memories seeing CvS2 footage. pek


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 26, 2011)

How about some good 'ol ST? (well...close enough to ST, lol)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYI0WxjDNuA[/YOUTUBE]

Ugh, I jumped WAAAAAY too much, should've lamed him out more, but meh.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 26, 2011)

I think during 05-06ish was when I was in my fighting game prime. I use to hit confirm CvS2 Chun's c.Strong into Super almost all the time.

Nah man, Roll Canceling was the funnest thing in the game. I just spam Ken's RC Funky Kick like no tomorrow. It was my wakeup, meaty, and poking option all rolled into one. Unless they RC Lightninged me with Blanka then I get sad.

The only thing fun about K-Groove was that you can play Geese and Rock at their fullest potential. Well, A-Rock was pretty fun.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 26, 2011)

'03-'07 was my prime I feel...My reaction time was on POINT! Execution, everything. Now I'm a old, bitter man who can barely Just Defend, lol.

RC with Blanka was just unfair period, lol...but it did make alot of characters viable....FUCK do I miss CvS2!


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 26, 2011)

tekken 5 series were my prime. thats when i started focusing on juggling and then could combo out the ass. last year and this year are my most fighting game play time tho with ssfiv mvc3 mk9 tekken 6 etc


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 26, 2011)

Well for me  kof xi was my prime , i could beat almost anyone with either Ralf or gato alone ..good times .


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 26, 2011)

Bloody Roar was my prime and so was Tekken tag tournament


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2011)

SFAlpha 3 and SFEX3 was my pre-prime. SSF4 and MvC3 is my prime.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> SFAlpha 3 and SFEX3 was my pre-prime. SSF4 and MvC3 is my prime.


Ahhhh SFX3 a game that gets bashed way to much and had really nice music


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Ahhhh SFX3 a game that gets bashed way to much and had really nice music



Its funny how people hate on SFEX3 then looove SF4 when its pretty much a next gen SFEX game with Ultras. It needs more love.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its funny how people hate on SFEX3 then looove SF4 when its pretty much a next gen SFEX game with Ultras. It needs more love.


Way more love charcters like Doctrine Dark and Garuda were awesome!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2011)

C. Jack and Skullomania or GTFO.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> C. Jack and Skullomania or GTFO.


C Jacks bat special was so awesome!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 26, 2011)

The EX series had AMAZING OSTs...other then that, MEH! Thought I did love EX+Alpha.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2011)

Shoutout to Pullum Purum (or whatever), Jack, and Akira!!


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 26, 2011)

ex3 has the best ost, i always play it while im playing ssfiv
-kairi, evil ryu, hokuto, skullomainia, and guiles shakea boom


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2011)

New vids of CvS2:


Didn't know Nuki still messed around with the game. Watch him style on fools with the pop Demon setups. I wonder what happened to BAS after CvS2 died out. Didn't hear of him picking up any other games. He had the sickest A-Vega ever. It was so sad watching him rape all K-Groovers with A-Vega.


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 27, 2011)

God I feel like a proper old fart... My prime was SSF2 Turbo, KoF '97 & MKU3


----------



## Daedus (Apr 27, 2011)

Alpha 3 was the fighting game that started my obsession.

My prime would probably be now.  I've never put so much effort into fighting games before.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 27, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I think during 05-06ish was when I was in my fighting game prime. I use to hit confirm CvS2 Chun's c.Strong into Super almost all the time.
> 
> Nah man, Roll Canceling was the funnest thing in the game. I just spam Ken's RC Funky Kick like no tomorrow. It was my wakeup, meaty, and poking option all rolled into one. Unless they RC Lightninged me with Blanka then I get sad.
> 
> The only thing fun about K-Groove was that you can play Geese and Rock at their fullest potential. Well, A-Rock was pretty fun.



K-Rock for lifeee.

You got other good shit, too, though. Like K-Cammy run up > close fierce DA GAWD. Plus all her other awesome pokes, like far standing roundhouse, her cr. strong, her cr. forward, her st. short.. She gets short hops, ugh.. People think SSF4 Cammy is strong..

You also K-Sagat, K-Hibiki, K-Kyo, K-Blanka, I like K-Shoto even though they're pretty soft compared to other grooves, K-Nakoruru, K-Morrigan..


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> God I feel like a proper* old fart*... *My prime was SSF2 Turbo*, KoF '97 & MKU3


Eh, so you must be around my older brother's age (36). He keep reminiscing about that shit and act like all current fighters are on some lackluster shit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> K-Rock for lifeee.
> 
> You got other good shit, too, though. Like K-Cammy run up > close fierce DA GAWD. Plus all her other awesome pokes, like far standing roundhouse, her cr. strong, her cr. forward, her st. short.. She gets short hops, ugh.. People think SSF4 Cammy is strong..
> 
> You also K-Sagat, K-Hibiki, K-Kyo, K-Blanka, I like K-Shoto even though they're pretty soft compared to other grooves, K-Nakoruru, K-Morrigan..



I really hate playing K-Sagat, hahaha. Only because I main C-Sagat and any other Sagat I feel is so inferior compared to C-Sagat. I wasn't a big fan of K-Cammy as well, even though she was really strong in K. I think it's because I like her dash waaaaaaaaay more than her run.

Right, K-Kyo and K-Hibiki were both very strong. OTK use to be one of my favorite player to watch.


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 27, 2011)

C-Sagat is best when it comes to which groove to pick him in. K isn't bad though.. I generally like K because I prefer having a run over a step dash.

Yeah Cammy's movement is top class in that game no matter what. Her walk is fast, her run is too fast for CvS2 IMO, her dash hops low attacks and grounded projectiles.. haha.. too good.

edit: and yeah.. OTK was my favorite player. The senpuu nage mix ups he used to run with Rock are the reason I started playing Rock.

I hear he really lives up to his name, too.. I remember reading on SRK years ago, someone saying they spoke with him on MSN, and he showed them a picture of his "wife", which turned out to be a 2D girl from a dating sim.. xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 27, 2011)

CvS2 was the game that made me laugh at the new wave of SF4 players when they speak of broken and characters that were way too strong. Well 3rd Strike too, but CvS2 in my opinion was far more imbalanced.

SF4 Sagat ain't got shit on any of the CvS2 top tiers.


----------



## delirium (Apr 27, 2011)

lol Blanka


----------



## Daedus (Apr 27, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFU-

I really like MvC3.  I really do- but like so many other fighting games out there, I suck so bad at it.

I can't even beat the computer on very hard for fuck's sake.  Ammy gets lvl 3 X-factor and all my progress goes to hell.


TEACH ME TO NOT SUCK.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 27, 2011)

Pick dante .

There , all your problems solved .


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 27, 2011)

No. Zero is epic


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 28, 2011)

Zero is great.. buuuut, I think the low health and slightly lower combo damage keeps him from being a top character.



Duy Nguyen said:


> CvS2 was the game that made me laugh at the new wave of SF4 players when they speak of broken and characters that were way too strong. Well 3rd Strike too, but CvS2 in my opinion was far more imbalanced.
> 
> SF4 Sagat ain't got shit on any of the CvS2 top tiers.


I agree and disagree. In SF4 the top tiers aren't anywhere close to being as strong as CvS2 top tiers. On the other hand, CvS2's lower through middle tier is also a lot stronger than SF4.

CvS2 also has a lot of variables that make up for things. Example being a strong K character like Cammy could still lose to low tier A-groove character like A-Athena, because, A-groove is generally strong against K-groove, and because A-groove lets pretty much everyone deal 50% damage, or get a free guard crush into decent combo.

CvS2 also gives characters silly tools like 20+ frames of invul on safe specials.. parrying for P-groove, level 2 cancels, rage mode, etc that give characters an edge to compete.. Still you'll never see Yuri beat C-Sagat.. lol


----------



## Yakuza (Apr 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh, so you must be around my older brother's age (36). He keep reminiscing about that shit and act like all current fighters are on some lackluster shit.


I'm actually 24 

SSF2T is still going in Brazil... The amount of money I spent in arcade machines... Could have bought a car with it today.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 28, 2011)

^ be lucky you can do that. Where I live arcade games are banned cause they are "not our towns image" just look up coin games banned in Marshfield, MA


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 28, 2011)

CVS2 was pretty retarded. But K-Geese was boss . K-Blanka and K-Sagat were nice spin-offs as well. I remember I used to use K-Ken as well.

When ever I felt like being cool, I would pick P-Kyo and start doing some flashy shit.

Anyway, SF4 was very balanced. I remember the worst match up was only 7-3, I have no idea if the newer version is like that.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> *I'm actually 24*
> 
> SSF2T is still going in Brazil... The amount of money I spent in arcade machines... Could have bought a car with it today.





Its nice that Brazil has arcades though. Arcades in US tend to only be in the big areas like Cali and New York and shit. I think Chi town too.  People keep saying there is one in the state I am in currently (Ohio) but I haven't seen it yet...at all.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 28, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> I'm actually 24



A toast to us old geezers


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 29, 2011)

I wish they would remake Bloody Roar


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its nice that Brazil has arcades though. Arcades in US tend to only be in the big areas like Cali and New York and shit. I think Chi town too.  People keep saying there is one in the state I am in currently (Ohio) but I haven't seen it yet...at all.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2011)

For someone with a car...thats actually not too far from me. But since I either walk or take the bus everywhere...I would have to take multiple buses to get there.

Maybe I can have my brother drive me up there one of these days.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 29, 2011)

Dang you geezers.

Luckily I'm only turning 23 this year...


----------



## Godku (Apr 29, 2011)

Dragon Ball: Raging Blast 2 is fairly good. Excellent graphics on my 360.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> I wish they would remake Bloody Roar



Ohshit. You remember Bloody Roar!


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 29, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> I wish they would remake Bloody Roar


OMG me too it really needs a remake with online play


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2011)

I want Bloody Roar too but Hudson Soft officially shelved the entire series. Bloody Roar 4 was essentially the last one.

A Bloody Roar 5 was actually in development but as of February 9th, 2011, it was canceled due to Hudson Entertainment (Hudson Soft's US branch) being shut down when it became absorbed by Konami. Now they only focus on making casual friendly bullshit.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait , you mean there was a chance that of us getting another bloody roar and it's ruined ? thanks a lot konami.


----------



## Esura (Apr 30, 2011)

Sad end for Bloody Roar.

At least sell it to another publisher or something, contact Eighting, and make it for* retail*. With proper care, Bloody Roar could be a hit. Or...better yet, sell it to WB so NRS can work on it. Imagine an MK-inspired Bloody Roar game. Playing as Yugo the Wolf...and he do a Wolf-tality or something at the end of a match.

Why did it have to end this way dammit!? It was an original concept that worked imo.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 30, 2011)

I want a Anime Fighter made by Arkys, for *manga* characters. (Like Negi from Negima, Iki from Air Gear, etc etc) That looks fluid and has about 1-5 characters from each series, an amazing battle system, and has up to *CURRENT* character forms/powers/skills etc.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Sad end for Bloody Roar.
> 
> At least sell it to another publisher or something, contact Eighting, and make it for* retail*. With proper care, Bloody Roar could be a hit. Or...better yet, sell it to WB so NRS can work on it. Imagine an MK-inspired Bloody Roar game. Playing as Yugo the Wolf...and he do a Wolf-tality or something at the end of a match.
> 
> Why did it have to end this way dammit!? It was an original concept that worked imo.


IMO heavy blood is not really needed in bloody roar Primal Fury and Xtreme were just fine


----------



## Velocity (Apr 30, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I want a Anime Fighter made by Arkys, for *manga* characters. (Like Negi from Negima, Iki from Air Gear, etc etc) That looks fluid and has about 1-5 characters from each series, an amazing battle system, and has up to *CURRENT* character forms/powers/skills etc.



That would be the Jump Stars games. Still waiting on the 3DS game, myself.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 30, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> I want a Anime Fighter made by Arkys, for *manga* characters. (Like Negi from Negima, Iki from Air Gear, etc etc) That looks fluid and has about 1-5 characters from each series, an amazing battle system, and has up to *CURRENT* character forms/powers/skills etc.



Well , They DID make a hokuto no ken fighting game and it turned out ok.

But judging by how basara X turned out...not sure if it's a good idea for them to make non-guilty gear-blazblue fighting games .


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 30, 2011)

you are tripping. HnK and Basara X are awesome.


----------



## Golden Saga (Apr 30, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> you are tripping. HnK and Basara X are awesome.



Hnk , yes absolutly.

Basara x ...no  it's unbalanced as hell , marvel vs capcom 3 got nothing on it.

Pick yukimaru , defeat everything that stand in your way .


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 30, 2011)

...but mvc3 isnt unbalanced. theres sum fuckery like no other lol... but i wouldnt say unbalanced.
but alas, i never looked at Basara X from a competitive stand point. more for the fun and the fact that its fuckin Sengoku Basara.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 30, 2011)

MvC3 is...weird. its not unbalanced but it doesn't have that competitive difficulty like it used too.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2011)

The hell...

HnK is one of the most broken fighting game ever.


----------



## Golden Saga (May 1, 2011)

Yeah but it makes up for it by sheer manliness , also No it's not nearly as broken as mvc3 or basara x ...ESPECIALY not basara x


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2011)

Everyone's broken in HnK, which is why it's fun.

How the fuck is MvC3 broken? I smell scrubtalk misunderstanding terminology.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 1, 2011)

Golden Saga said:


> Yeah but it makes up for it by sheer manliness , also No it's not nearly as broken as mvc3 or basara x ...ESPECIALY not basara x





Wicked sick combos dawg.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 2, 2011)

SBX aka Sengoku _Basura_ X is exactly that. Basura.

HnK on the other hand, if you have never played it you really shouldn't talk about it.

Its character balance is better than a lot of games, really.. Like, Toki/Rei/Raoh are at the top and they run thangs, but, characters like Mamiya/Shin/Souza that are on the lower tier side can still blow it up. 

The systems are pretty broken.. like the bounce/gravity system and the way wall bounce works, pretty guarantees you get at least 50% if you burn a boost meter and sometimes a super.. But that is stuff all the characters have, so everyone can be broken.

The IK isn't really that bad, I mean if you get mixed up a few times by Toki, and you start round 2 with only 1-2 stars, hfgldd, but, most of the time if you to play really poorly to get IK'ed at round start.

@Duy, I'll paypal you $100 right now if you can do that Roah combo for as many reps as he did with out dropping it.


----------



## Final Ultima (May 2, 2011)

Hokuto no Ken is amazing, fuck the haters.


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> Hokuto Musou is amazing, fuck the haters.


I agree.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 2, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> Hokuto no Ken is amazing, fuck the haters.



Sho nuff.

Has anyone got a decent atomiswave/naomi emulator out that supports netplay yet??

I wanna lag monster it up with HnK/GGAC


----------



## TeenRyu (May 2, 2011)

never played HnK


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 2, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> @Duy, I'll paypal you $100 right now if you can do that Roah combo for as many reps as he did with out dropping it.



I never said it was a terrible game, was just saying it's broken. You gotta admit the system allows characters to do some pretty broken things like these super long loops and instant kill combos.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 2, 2011)

I guess. IMO though, when I think broken, I think shit that kills the fun.. IMO HnK's crazy systems are what make the game fun.

Not a game I'd play in tournament but, it's fun for casuals.


----------



## Golden Saga (May 2, 2011)

Everything that has hokuto no ken in it's name is awesome in my book , i never said otherwise .

But really comparing  hnk with basara X in term of how broken the gameplay is ?

I mean i played both games ...a LOT actualy and i know for a fact that once you pick yukimura  you can't lose unless you do it on purpose .

Example : when the game was still new a friend of mine got it , at that point i still didn't play it but he had over a week to practice with his main ( hideyoshi ) .
We played a couple of match and he was stomping me when i picked the characters i liked ( motochika , hanbei ) .
Than i decided to pick yukimura...and i swear after that i never lost a single round .

Seriously the game....maybe it has some balanced if you no one picks yukimura ( and to a lesser extent , date ) but once someone picks him ...he pretty much won that fight .


----------



## Esura (May 2, 2011)

Drama on SRK as usual...


----------



## Ishamael (May 4, 2011)

Stuff like that happens more often then you would think. But yeah, Evo give Wong a warning and took some of his points for using that Phoenix troll team against Noel Brown, claiming he gave Noel the victory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

I wanna play that JJBA fighting game.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wanna play that JJBA fighting game.



I hope you have godlike fingers. The execution barrier for JJBA is pretty high, outside of a few characters.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2011)

Just play Petshop.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2011)

Isn't Petshop generally soft-banned?


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, but given that it's CMX we're talking about, and the added word 'soft-', I doubt he'd give a shit. xD

Petshop isn't even that batshit, though, from what I can tell. It's an uphill battle, but I've seen JP players win against him. But if you wanna get your friends into the game, you might not wanna play him. xD


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, like, I don't think he is straight up banned, but, he's frowned upon.. Plus some characters really just can't catch him.


----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2011)

Pretty much. The O. Sagat of JJBA, just with a really small hitbox and the ability to fly. Oh, and rain down projectiles.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 5, 2011)

If O. Sagat had perma flight mode, was immune to low attacks, was ridiculously hard to combo, and could set up 0 risk projectiles that lead to unblockables.


----------



## Golden Saga (May 6, 2011)

Real men use young joseph .


----------



## bbq sauce (May 6, 2011)

Fuck that Shadow Dio 4L


----------



## delirium (May 13, 2011)

Anyone here from NorCal been to Southtown Arcade in San Fran? If you haven't they just opened up and got some great games. 3S, CvS2, KoF 98, Hyper Fighting (LOL I'm sitting here all day), Vampire Savior, and GGAC to name a few. I think they just got a Head 2 Head AE cab, too.

Even though it's an hour and a half drive from where I'm at I'm gonna try and go next Saturday. Maybe make it a monthly trip.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2011)

Pad players should get on this shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0SjvLkgeQs[/YOUTUBE]



> Real men use young joseph .



It's not Joseph, it's Broseph.


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Pad players should get on this shit.



Would if it wasn't a 360-only pad.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 15, 2011)

Isn't BBB2 out yet?


----------



## Esura (May 15, 2011)

Goddammit, is it too late for me to bother trying to learn Tekken 6 now, at least in preparation for TTT2? The trailers and shit is fucking getting me too excited...


----------



## Helix (May 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Goddammit, is it too late for me to bother trying to learn Tekken 6 now, at least in preparation for TTT2? The trailers and shit is fucking getting me too excited...



It's never too late. The game probably won't be on consoles till late this year or early next year.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL7W3WzPUbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (May 16, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL7W3WzPUbo[/YOUTUBE]



that shits funny as fuck to me for some reason lol.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2011)

Daigo ready to get schooled...

Also, is it just me, or MvC3 isn't fun anymore? The team building annoys me...and I rather just play 1v1 (or 2v2) instead of 3v3.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Daigo ready to get schooled...
> 
> Also, is it just me, or MvC3 isn't fun anymore? The team building annoys me...and I rather just play 1v1 (or 2v2) instead of 3v3.



Whaaaa, but team building is so easy.

1. Pick character you most enjoy. (Zero)
2. Pick character that can make him stronger. (Magneto)
3. Pick sick assist. (Sentinel)

The hard part is just winning and blocking. Maybe you can try various one touch kill teams, cause that shit is really really really satisfying when you land it.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Whaaaa, but team building is so easy.
> 
> 1. Pick character you most enjoy. (Zero)
> 2. Pick character that can make him stronger. (Magneto)
> ...



1. Either X-23, Chun Li, Trish or Morrigan
2. ???
3. Tron (Gustaff Flame is fucking wet!)

See, number 2 is my problem...and number 1 too actually. X-23 is fucking hard as shit to use, and normally I don't drop characters because they are hard but my god it seems like so much effort trying to MFC with her consistently mid match, and doing large damage with her is somewhat difficult unless you set up a team where she can utilize her damage/hitstun reset or doing stupid long combos. I do more damage with Dante's basic shit. Also, she takes damage like a bitch (no pun intended). I don't really feel comfortable using her as point anymore. I almost feel like tier whoring and using Wesker at this point....

Really, Tron is essentially the only constant in every variation of teams I made so far so I may design a team around her....or at least try to incorporate Trish in it. Gustaff Flame is too valuable an asset to drop...it saved my ass alot.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> 1. Either X-23, Chun Li, Trish or Morrigan
> 2. ???
> 3. Tron (Gustaff Flame is fucking wet!)
> 
> ...



Forreal?

I play with Tatsu a lot and all he does is call Sent drones, super jump, do that one horizontal kick into claw dive thing. He'll do the divekick sometimes to set up a mixup but yea, the idea sound simple but he blows people up with it. Block wrong and he just does the DHC trick and win. Tatsu does have some pretty sick Option Select okizeme mixup in the corner with X-23 and Sent Drones. I was helping him test it out at the arcade one time and it's a pretty solid mixup. Covers a lot of the opponent's wakeup game and is guaranteed a character kill if they guess wrong.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Daigo ready to get schooled...
> 
> Also, is it just me, or MvC3 isn't fun anymore? The team building annoys me...and I rather just play 1v1 (or 2v2) instead of 3v3.



Cuz it's not KoF.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Whaaaa, but team building is so easy.
> 
> 1. Pick character you most enjoy. (Zero)
> 2. Pick character that can make him stronger. (Magneto)
> ...



Comboing people into oblivion. 

Mah combo whores 

1. Jean
2. C. Viper
3. Chun-li



Esura said:


> 1. Either X-23, Chun Li, Trish or Morrigan
> 2. ???
> 3. Tron (Gustaff Flame is fucking wet!)
> 
> ...



X-23, difficult...

What?

She's a total speed demon and easy as hell to use.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Daigo ready to get schooled...
> 
> Also, is it just me, or MvC3 isn't fun anymore? The team building annoys me...and I rather just play 1v1 (or 2v2) instead of 3v3.



I didn't like it at first but, it's starting to be fun..

LOL Duy.. I built my team the exact same way

1 Zero
2 Storm
3 Akuma

good shit.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 16, 2011)

Dude get GGPO and the ROM

I donno how good the MOTW port for DC is, but, you can't go wrong with an arcade rom. And even if you don't want to play people online, you can always just boot up GGPOfba and run the rom offline.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 16, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Dude get GGPO and the ROM
> 
> I donno how good the MOTW port for DC is, but, you can't go wrong with an arcade rom. And even if you don't want to play people online, you can always just boot up GGPOfba and run the rom offline.



DC version was quite good in fact. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPUtbeX1ctE[/YOUTUBE]

Also thinkning of getting AH3 once I get cash.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifG376LtUiM[/YOUTUBE]




edit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUj8QPdnzqs[/YOUTUBE]

9:38 and up

Holy shit... 

Akane, where have you been all my life?


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2011)

My bad for the whine...I just had five straight losses online from dropping certain BnB Mirage Feint combos...which offline I can do pretty damn consistently. Its boggling my fucking mind.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Forreal?
> 
> I play with Tatsu a lot and all he does is call Sent drones, super jump, do that one horizontal kick into claw dive thing. He'll do the divekick sometimes to set up a mixup but yea, the idea sound simple but he blows people up with it. Block wrong and he just does the DHC trick and win. Tatsu does have some pretty sick Option Select okizeme mixup in the corner with X-23 and Sent Drones. I was helping him test it out at the arcade one time and it's a pretty solid mixup. Covers a lot of the opponent's wakeup game and is guaranteed a character kill if they guess wrong.


So I guess I can make up for my deficiency in X-23's execution if I use assists to complement her offense eh (which is what I'm getting from the post lol)?

So Akuma is a good choice for a character to complement X-23 and Tron? Originally it was X-23, Trish, and Tron....but its quite difficult to set up X-23's DHC shenanigans with her Low Voltage assist.



Gespenst said:


> X-23, difficult...
> 
> What?
> 
> She's a total speed demon and *easy as hell to use*.



Thats what I thought too, until I tried those MFC combo shit from SRK online. I'm considering not MFCing mid match now.


Also, curious question...anyone else finding AH3 a bit easy to get into (had AH3 for _months_ but I neglected it for MvC3 until recently)? Maybe thats because I'm dedicating most of my time with Heart and Saki, who are probably the most easiest characters to get into. I'm still learning but I've yet to hit a combo that requires me to input buttons stupid fast like many of MvC3's combos.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 16, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUj8QPdnzqs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 9:38 and up
> 
> ...



That's an incredibly situational, probably never see anything like that happen kinda thing...

1. Her getting her level 5 Critical Heart is pretty difficult.
2. Landing a raw Critical Heart is pretty improbable
3. It only did that much damage because she was on her last pixel of health/running Sin arcana.

Akane is still a great character though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> So I guess I can make up for my deficiency in X-23's execution if I use assists to complement her offense eh (which is what I'm getting from the post lol)?
> 
> So Akuma is a good choice for a character to complement X-23 and Tron? Originally it was X-23, Trish, and Tron....but its quite difficult to set up X-23's DHC shenanigans with her Low Voltage assist.



I think Tron is what's holding you back. You're placing her in the 3rd slot which pretty much means she's either your anchor or main assist. From what I'm reading I would assume she's your main assist. 

Tron is usually used as a defensive assist to gimp your opponent when they try to push at you. Just watch Justin play, he has characters that can hit confirm off Tron's Gustaff Fire at a very far range (She Hulk's c.H and Ammy's s.M). If X-23 is the main character in your team then you need assists that can cover and go with her. Sent Drones provides this, Taskmaster's horizontal shot, and Akuma's Tatsu as well. Akuma's Tatsu is meh, because it doesn't go full screen like the other two listed but you can probably set up some nice instant overheads with the Akuma assist.

You can actually try out something like X-23/Taskmaster/Tron. Task can cover her offensive options and Tron can cover her defensive options. Not only that but, Task can really benefit off of Tron's Gustaff Fire. If you see Gustaff land, you just f.C into his ridiculously strong air combos.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I think Tron is what's holding you back. You're placing her in the 3rd slot which pretty much means she's either your anchor or main assist. From what I'm reading I would assume she's your main assist.
> 
> Tron is usually used as a defensive assist to gimp your opponent when they try to push at you. Just watch Justin play, he has characters that can hit confirm off Tron's Gustaff Fire at a very far range (She Hulk's c.H and Ammy's s.M). If X-23 is the main character in your team then you need assists that can cover and go with her. Sent Drones provides this, Taskmaster's horizontal shot, and Akuma's Tatsu as well. Akuma's Tatsu is meh, because it doesn't go full screen like the other two listed but you can probably set up some nice instant overheads with the Akuma assist.
> 
> You can actually try out something like X-23/Taskmaster/Tron. Task can cover her offensive options and Tron can cover her defensive options. Not only that but, Task can really benefit off of Tron's Gustaff Fire. If you see Gustaff land, you just f.C into his ridiculously strong air combos.


Taskmaster eh? I never thought about him. I tend to overlook him for other options, like Akuma but I may need to test him out. What do you say to using Ammy w/ Cold Star?

Also, I do use Tron as my main assist. Trish's assists suck which is why the other alt team I was trying to design have her on point. I mainly had Trish in the team is because character wise...she is my Sakura. I'm more familiar with her for some reason than any other character execution wise and I usually never lose against randoms once I have her in with Tron's Gustaff Flame keeping people away. X-23 was actually my more recent addition, replacing Morrigan. I was nervous about having Trish on point so I picked up X-23 and using Trish as backup when X-23 dies...which is often for me...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Taskmaster eh? I never thought about him. I tend to overlook him for other options, like Akuma but I may need to test him out. What do you say to using Ammy w/ Cold Star?
> 
> Also, I do use Tron as my main assist. Trish's assists suck which is why the other alt team I was trying to design have her on point. I mainly had Trish in the team is because character wise...she is my Sakura. I'm more familiar with her for some reason than any other character execution wise and I usually never lose against randoms once I have her in with Tron's Gustaff Flame keeping people away. X-23 was actually my more recent addition, replacing Morrigan. I was nervous about having Trish on point so I picked up X-23 and using Trish as backup when X-23 dies...which is often for me...



Ammy's Cold Star is okay and Ammy herself is a good character, but I just hate how damage scales down super low when you combo off her Cold Star.

I really like Trish's instant square dash j.S.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 16, 2011)

^What would you say about the balance between Ryu, Dante and Zero? Zero being the main, Ryu the middle and Dante the Anchor


----------



## Esura (May 17, 2011)

Curious question...

In fighting games in general, I try to only remember a few combos to apply in any given match and tend to rely on a general BnB and maybe one advanced combo (not that I just randomly spam it mind you) alot. Is this a habit I need to break? I remember shit poorly mid match. 




Duy Nguyen said:


> Ammy's Cold Star is okay and Ammy herself is a good character, but I just hate how damage scales down super low when you combo off her Cold Star.
> 
> I really like Trish's instant square dash j.S.


My main problem with Ammy is that I can't combo into her weapons. Those 2,2 S moves that her and She Hulk uses messes me up every time.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 17, 2011)

Not really.. but.. kind of.. it depends on the game IMO

the way I do combos, is not necessarily full combos, but, 'combo parts'. Like, starter/hit confirm for ground and various air heights, the main portion of the combo, and then the ender.

Example: When I play Heart, my ground hit confirms/starters are stuff into 2C 6HC / 2Cxx236A6HC / 2C EFC 

From there it's either 5A5C IAD jB4B / or 5A jump cancel jA(delay)jBC, respectively, and the ender first two is the same >  land 6C super jump jB4B double jump jBCE  (the EFC combo is completely different though).

Then I have my general confirms I look to off low air to airs, super jump height air to airs, and then the really high air to air confirm.

There's also the random hit into on-the-fly combo, but, generally, that will just be confirming off a move you just kind of throw out there into the optimal combo for the situation.

in a game like Marvel, it's pretty much the same, and in shit like SF, you really only have to worry about the ground confirm (unless your game has custom combos, or it's A3).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 17, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> ^What would you say about the balance between Ryu, Dante and Zero? Zero being the main, Ryu the middle and Dante the Anchor



You usually place your "main" or "strongest" character in the 2nd slot. Ryu is a meter intensive character that burns A LOT of meter on Shinkuu to shut down assists. Zero does not push a lot of damage without Supers so the two characters kinda weaken each other in a sense. Not to say they're unplayable with one another. Also Dante is meter intensive if you don't know his super long combos. Characters like Wolverine and Magneto can both build great meter and does not rely on it to do a lot of damage.



			
				Esura said:
			
		

> Curious question...
> 
> In fighting games in general, I try to only remember a few combos to apply in any given match and tend to rely on a general BnB and maybe one advanced combo (not that I just randomly spam it mind you) alot. Is this a habit I need to break? I remember shit poorly mid match.



Depends on game.

In a more traditional SF game you don't really need to learn a lot of combos. You just usually stick to your basic BnB, some important character specific combos, and your biggest to almost biggest damage combo to do when you stun someone for example. 

Also like bbq said, some games have things like Custom Combos so it's big to know those if you play that A-Groove in CvS2 and V-ism in A3.

I do believe in the Versus games, you will have to eventually learn all the big and advanced combos if you're willing to go far in it. Simply because the game offers you to unload a huge amount of damage at one time off a simple hit confirm, especially in MvC3. Yipes said it in a commentary about how the game is all about damage and I do agree with him in every way.

Which is why I would never excel in MvC3 because I have terrible execution to learn all of these advanced combos. Because it's actually practical to burn 90-100% life in MvC3 compared to a lot of of the other games.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 17, 2011)

A3 also uses the anime style air tech system, so it's actually feasible to go into a combo from an anti-air.


----------



## Esura (May 17, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Depends on game.
> 
> In a more traditional SF game you don't really need to learn a lot of combos. You just usually stick to your basic BnB, some important character specific combos, and your biggest to almost biggest damage combo to do when you stun someone for example.
> 
> ...


Well, we can be mediocre together. I think I hit my limit on execution with the PS3 pad for MvC3 and using a stick (at least for MvC3) would set me back too much. I need to come to grips with being ass on MvC3...sigh...or at least play more intelligently to make up for that execution flaw. 

But yes I agree about MvC3, once you pop you just can't stop. Every time I failed to follow up with some massive damaging combo, I lose or end up struggling. I'm never good at doing long elaborate combos in fighters (which is why I will never be above scrub in Blazblue) but I rely on simple BnBs and reacting when an opponent makes a mistake...like in SSFIV with Sakura (ironically, shes the combo chick) and so far in AH3 with Aino Heart and Saki. I think Tekken is a combo intensive game as well, but maybe its due to the people I play but I really don't have to do many long combos at all.

SSFIV was my main game but with all the time spent on MvC3, AH3, GGACPlus on PS2, Blazblue, Mortal Kombat....I literally almost forgot how to play with Sakura now. Maybe I need to limit myself to two fighters instead of eight.



bbq sauce said:


> A3 also uses the anime style air tech system, so it's actually feasible to go into a combo from an anti-air.



Curious question about AH. How do you combo into that burst thing where you move all fast? I was trying to do this combo with Saki, 5A, 5B, [6]4C, that burst thing, j.ABC into her super but she like stops mid combo and do some dumb ass pose. Some dude on SRK said its a great combo to use with her.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 18, 2011)

*@ Esura:* Really? I think the only execution/combo character in that game is Viper, everyone else is rather easy. Sakura is a pretty straightforward character with nothing but trying to land a c.Jab into BnB EX Tatsu into mixup. Then again, you might as well play Akuma cause he can do the same thing except 100x better.

If you have a flaw at something and if you're not willing to fix that flaw, just do what I do and sub that flaw with something that is good. If I fail to do high damaging advanced combos I sub it with DHC trick combos.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 18, 2011)

The Ex tatsu left/right reset is old and not that good. Generally if you EX tatsu you sweep for hard knockown and do her crossup j.mk/or ambiguous j.RH to hit from the front.

So the like, cr. short cr. jab cr. fierce EX tatsu > sweep is easy

but the short tatsu loops do have a few pretty tight links.. Nothing Viper level, but, it's not a everybody can do it combo.



> Curious question about AH. How do you combo into that burst thing where you move all fast? I was trying to do this combo with Saki, 5A, 5B, [6]4C, that burst thing, j.ABC into her super but she like stops mid combo and do some dumb ass pose. Some dude on SRK said its a great combo to use with her.



By "That burst thing" you mean EFC? you just press A+B+C. You can raw activate or you can do it during a move to cancel the move.

And that combo sounds like hot garbage.

1) you can't really do 5B to gorm glas([6]4S) because you have to charge forward which would give you 6B.

2) you don't need to EFC gorm glas to combo from it if there's 3 or less hits before it.

3) that's like EFC + 1 stock to do probably 7k damage tops. If you use EFC you should be making the most of it.

if you want a [6]4S combo, do 2A2A2A xx [6]4C, 5C xx [8]4, airdash jAjC, land, jAj4B dj jBjC xx j623A(I believe you can addd super her for a bit more damage).

With out super that's about 8.5K no meter no EFC and starts from a safe chain.

Same combo works from j2B if you just start with a low j2B(input it as j3B to get the forward charge) and go right into [6]4C.. this nets like 9K.. just make sure you confirm that the j2B hits because gorm glas is not that safe on block, and your gonna eat shit if they 4GC the j2B and you wiff gorm glas.

It gives you a good high/low though on a blocked jump-in, say something like IAD jB then either chain to j2B or land go for 2A

And if you have the chance, raw 2B starter into [6]4C > same combo does 11K meterless. ^^


It's kind of tight timing wise, so if you find that hard, you can do 2C xx [6]4C, 6C > air combo for ok damage and no meter, just make sure that it's only 3 hits max before you go into [6]4C.


----------



## Esura (May 18, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Esura:* Really? I think the only execution/combo character in that game is Viper, everyone else is rather easy. Sakura is a pretty straightforward character with nothing but trying to land a c.Jab into BnB EX Tatsu into mixup. Then again, you might as well play Akuma cause he can do the same thing except 100x better.
> 
> If you have a flaw at something and if you're not willing to fix that flaw, just do what I do and sub that flaw with something that is good. If I fail to do high damaging advanced combos I sub it with DHC trick combos.



Eh, well I don't consider SSFIV hard either execution wise, which is why its my main fighter. I just noticed that Sakura has some tight links in her combos  like what bbq mentioned about her short tatsu loop. Spent 10 days on it and quit.  I'm considering maining someone else in a SF game for once though...as I'm getting a bit burned on Sakura. Maybe Makoto.

Much of my problems in SSFIV is sometimes messing up on some basic fighting game shit, like hit confirming (did not know of this until a few years ago and even then, don't know if I'm hit confirming right). Other wise, I fair pretty well online in SSFIV....but thats maybe because the people I play are ass and I take advantage of the mistakes they make.

Also, as for that last paragraph, I like that way of thinking. 



bbq sauce said:


> By "That burst thing" you mean EFC? you just press A+B+C. You can raw activate or you can do it during a move to cancel the move.
> 
> And that combo sounds like hot garbage.
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks.


----------



## G (May 18, 2011)

Is there a fighting game with easy combos? 
Not something like 1/4 spin +B
..thats too hard.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 18, 2011)

> don't know if I'm hit confirming right



Generally, hit confirming, is just reacting to what happened an turning it into damage. IE in a game where you can pick up solid damage from any random hit (anime games, and marvel to an extent).

They're also generally a safe normal (or string of them) that give you time to react to the fact that you are hitting the other guy, and let you continue with the potnetially unsafe portion of the combo.



「 Boshi 」 said:


> Is there a fighting game with easy combos?
> Not something like 1/4 spin +B
> ..thats too hard.



I take it 1/4 spin = quarter circle? If that is too hard, I think that this is not the genre for you. No offense.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2011)

BB/MvC3 easy/simple mode.


Or maybe Rock'Em-Sock'Em Robots is more his level.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I take it 1/4 spin = quarter circle? If that is too hard, I think that this is not the genre for you. No offense.



That's definitely not hard.

This on the other hand

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiT3kMB64VY[/YOUTUBE]

Is annoying to pull off.


----------



## Sesha (May 18, 2011)

It's almost sad how easy that thing is in Capcom vs SNK.

The absolute worst inputs are Raidou's throws in DoA1, and some of the supers in Last Blade.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 18, 2011)

Execution for execution sake is stupid IMO. IE, retarded input supers. But, as far as combos go, as long as there simpler yet effective shit, along with the big boy combos to reward those who can do them.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2011)

I wanna try out one of those hitbox sticks.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Execution for execution sake is stupid IMO. IE, retarded input supers. But, as far as combos go, as long as there simpler yet effective shit, along with the big boy combos to reward those who can do them.



Speaking of combos, I was playing MBAC last night and I playing as Neko-Arc in Arcade. I didn't even realize it until I saw my combo counter and I somehow did a 100+ hit combo. I was like "how the fuck I did that?"


----------



## Violent by Design (May 18, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> Is there a fighting game with easy combos?
> Not something like 1/4 spin +B
> ..thats too hard.



From what I gather, this is a large reason why a lot of people play Smash Brothers .


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 18, 2011)

I was gonna say Smash, but was hesitant to call it a "fighting game" lol.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I was gonna say Smash, but was hesitant to call it a "fighting game" lol.



I'm reminded of this.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 18, 2011)

I mean, Smash is fun as shit when I'm playing with my peoples, but COMPETITIVELY? naaaaah, lol....well, Brawl at least.


----------



## Esura (May 18, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Generally, hit confirming, is just reacting to what happened an turning it into damage. IE in a game where you can pick up solid damage from any random hit (anime games, and marvel to an extent).
> 
> They're also generally a safe normal (or string of them) that give you time to react to the fact that you are hitting the other guy, and let you continue with the potnetially unsafe portion of the combo.


Eh, I fucking do that already. I call it poking.  But thanks for the clarification.

I think those "pro" guys were bullshitting me or something.



bbq sauce said:


> Execution for execution sake is stupid IMO. IE, retarded input supers. But, as far as combos go, as long as there simpler yet effective shit, along with the big boy combos to reward those who can do them.


Yeah, I like simple, yet effective shit. Do Blazblue have simple, yet effective combos cause if so...I haven't seen it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, I like simple, yet effective shit. Do Blazblue have simple, yet effective combos cause if so...I haven't seen it.



Pulling off insta-kills in GG is way more practical than Astral Heats.

Combos? lol


----------



## Kurou (May 18, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> From what I gather, this is a large reason why a lot of people play Smash Brothers .




Cold Blooded.



Gespenst said:


> Pulling off insta-kills in GG is way more practical than Astral Heats.
> 
> Combos? lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


>



I try man. 

I just don't get that "feel" into a combo like I do in Guilty Gear and Melty Blood. You know the kinds of combos you can't explain how but can do via muscle memory? BlazBlue's comboing feels..stiff. Like SNK stiff for some reason.


----------



## Kurou (May 18, 2011)

I know what you mean. Freeforming combos was one of my gimmicks back in GG. 


BB combos feel a lot better once you get comfortable doing them on live opponents.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh, I fucking do that already. I call it poking.  But thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I think those "pro" guys were bullshitting me or something.
> 
> ...



Well, "poking" generally denotes a long to mid range normal.. I guess if you have a poke like that, that's +frames on hit and can link to a super or something from it's max distance (3S Ken cr. strong) or a really long cancel window (3S Chun back fierce/cr. forward), you can confirm from poking.

But in general, it comes from strings like cr. short, cr. jab > link to another move on hit then continue combo, or go for whatever off the cr. jab on block.



Gespenst said:


> Pulling off insta-kills in GG is way more practical than Astral Heats.
> 
> Combos? lol


I mean, I guess if you dizzy someone, and their dizzy animation isn't too short for your IK (more common than you'd think).. But in BB astrals can be combo'ed into..

I just find it dumb that you can only astral someone with under 30% health or whatever.. like, I guess if you want to troll, it's cool.. or shit like throw > astral (now obsolete since throws aren't can now longer be cancelled) for unburstable kill, it's semi useful.. but in general, if they have 30% or less and you have 100% meter, you'd have to fuck up pretty bad to NOT kill them.



Gespenst said:


> BlazBlue's comboing feels..stiff.


Movement in BB in general is stiff feeling compared to GG/Melty.


----------



## Kurou (May 19, 2011)

Steak Sauce> BBQsauce.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2011)

Hit confirming is made so much easier this generation.

It use to be quite the feat to hit confirm back in the days. Anybody remember Victoly hit confirming Dudley's f.Forward into super in 3s? I still think that was the sickest hit confirm in the history of fighting games.

By the way, does anybody know when AE is gonna come out to console? I really wanna start playing Yun now, granted they don't nerf him to the ground for console release. Having to pay 50cents at the arcades is rather expensive to practice a character I'm rather unfamiliar with. I didn't think any character in SF4 was stupid until I actually saw and dealt with Yun in person.


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2011)

Early June for DLC, late June for disc.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 19, 2011)

Sickest hit confirm ever was Woshige Millia in a pre SBO 3 on 3..

He did jump back jK out of the corner, it CH, he confirms it into jD xx hair pin airdash EX disc, lands and jumps up for a kill combo.

Millia's jK doesn't have that much untech time, and the combo he did was completely freestyled on the spot.



~Strike Man~ said:


> Steak Sauce> BBQsauce.



ok


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2011)

Offcast is gonna try to get a stream up today at my arcade, woooo.

Stay tuned for that.


----------



## Esura (May 19, 2011)

Give a shout out to your bois on NF!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Give a shout out to your bois on NF!



I'm pretty sure they're gonna stream MvC3 most of the time if it's up. You can watch Tatsu one kill everybody...forever.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 20, 2011)

I read on some sites that people mostly list games like MK9 or SSF4 as the best fighting games around here but basically noone mentioned Tekken 6, and as it's the only fighting game I got I wonder is there really that much of a gap here?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 20, 2011)

I hate Street Fighter 4.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2011)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I read on some sites that people mostly list games like MK9 or SSF4 as the best fighting games around here but basically noone mentioned Tekken 6, and as it's the only fighting game I got I wonder is there really that much of a gap here?



Most of the people making those lists are either casuals, scrubs or have only entered the scene after '09. You should discard them, really.

I don't know much about Tekken, but isn't Tekken 5 or Tekken: DR usually noted as the best?


----------



## Esura (May 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Most of the people making those lists are either casuals, scrubs or have only entered the scene after '09. You should discard them, really.
> 
> I don't know much about Tekken, but isn't Tekken 5 or *Tekken: DR* usually noted as the best?



Yep.

While I personally don't consider the SF4 series the best fighting games, they are by far my personal favorites though. And Tekken 5 for some reason...I guess because of Asuka.


----------



## c_wong428 (May 20, 2011)

Where is my Alpha 3 re-release.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2011)

You got it on PSP.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I mean, Smash is fun as shit when I'm playing with my peoples, but COMPETITIVELY? naaaaah, lol....well, Brawl at least.



Pretty much. I've compete in Smash tournaments and comparing it to other fighting game tournaments it's such a downgrade, also the community is insanely annoying.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 20, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hit confirming is made so much easier this generation.
> 
> It use to be quite the feat to hit confirm back in the days. Anybody remember Victoly hit confirming Dudley's f.Forward into super in 3s? I still think that was the sickest hit confirm in the history of fighting games.




I agree. The latest Capcom fighters and SNK fighters have really easy hit confirms. 

I never played Dudley, though one of my friends did so I can't say the same for that. But in 3rd Strike doesn't really have hard hit confirming. I used Ken and obviously there was absolutely zero problems hit confirming for him . I felt bad for my friends when we first started learning that game . I use around 6 or 7 guys in 3rd Strike, and I don't think any of them have any hard hit confirms to my knowledge.


----------



## c_wong428 (May 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You got it on PSP.




Yeah, I got it, play it, took out the disc and returned it!


If they're doing 3RD Strike, logically Alpha 3 should follow, easy to make, and ALOT of people will get it, Alpha 3 and 2 Gold are what I grew up with in Hong Kong and it was great.


----------



## Sesha (May 20, 2011)

Alpha 3 has been confirmed for a PSN release, though I don't remember if there was any set date for it.


----------



## c_wong428 (May 20, 2011)

Its just a barebones release though, no online etc


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I agree. The latest Capcom fighters and SNK fighters have really easy hit confirms.
> 
> I never played Dudley, though one of my friends did so I can't say the same for that. But in 3rd Strike doesn't really have hard hit confirming. I used Ken and obviously there was absolutely zero problems hit confirming for him . I felt bad for my friends when we first started learning that game . I use around 6 or 7 guys in 3rd Strike, and I don't think any of them have any hard hit confirms to my knowledge.



I thought I was hot shit when I could hit confirm Ken's c.Forward into Shippu on reaction.

Also the internet connection was too weaksauce at my arcade yesterday so we couldn't get the stream up and going. Damn place is packed though. Everyone just loves to come there on Thursdays for some reason. Even Gootecks came out to play some AE with his buddies. As always, he was acting like a jerkie again, hahaha.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2011)

Is Gootecks a diva?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Is Gootecks a diva?



Hahaha, iono about that but that guy likes to look at my hands time to time to check if I have my TAP stored. He also has this thing where he'll wave his arm really lightly like as if he's slapping the air. Pretty much him saying you're garbage, even when he loses, lol.


----------



## Chemistry (May 20, 2011)

This thread. This video.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 20, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I thought I was hot shit when I could hit confirm Ken's c.Forward into Shippu on reaction.
> 
> .



:ho:ho:ho:ho


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 20, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahaha, iono about that but that guy likes to look at my hands time to time to check if I have my TAP stored. He also has this thing where he'll wave his arm really lightly like as if he's slapping the air. Pretty much him saying you're garbage, even when he loses, lol.



He just had no joysticks to throw is all


----------



## Violent-nin (May 21, 2011)

Gootecks laugh is god-tier.


----------



## c_wong428 (May 21, 2011)

I wanna see Gootecks Fei Long.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 21, 2011)

c_wong428 said:


> I wanna see Gootecks Fei Long.



It's nothing cool, he was running only Fei Long on Thursday.


----------



## c_wong428 (May 21, 2011)

As I imagined, he play pretty defensively right?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 21, 2011)

Gootecks was never known for rushdown so it's a safe bet he's a more defensive Fei Long, after all he's hesitant to go in a lot even when playing MvC3.


----------



## c_wong428 (May 21, 2011)

Sooo...everything a Fei Long player should not be doing.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 21, 2011)

Pretty much, an overwhelming rushdown just isn't Gootecks style, unless he's trying to now redesign himself.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 21, 2011)

Fei Long's strong point isn't really his rushdown but more so his extremely powerful mid to close range zoning. In a sense Balrog players shouldn't have too much trouble transitioning into Fei Long. You're kinda doing the same thing except now you have a reversal and a pseudo dash punch that is safe on block and does not need a charge. I'm even thinking of giving Fei Long a try.

If you want overwhelming rushdown just pick Yun. Seriously dive onto opponent when safe and pretty much press variants of Jabs and Strongs till you get a hit into a confirmable BnB. Start throwing them and command throwing them and when they start to catch on do a frame trap using c.Strong and get more big money.


----------



## c_wong428 (May 22, 2011)

I switched fran Yang to Yun in 3S and laughed at how it takes half the work to win, but its still rewarding to play.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 22, 2011)

Yang was the last character I was working with before I stopped 3rd Strike. It took me a while before I realized people were not bull dozing guys with aggression with him. Found that out the hard way :ho.


----------



## delirium (May 22, 2011)

c_wong428 said:


> I switched fran Yang to Yun in 3S and laughed at how it takes half the work to win, but its still rewarding to play.



Do you play on GGPO? I'm on there as CecileTea. Lets run some matches.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 22, 2011)

I think my TE works on cpu. I'd like to finally get on GGPO now that i got a new pc and my own internet.


----------



## c_wong428 (May 24, 2011)

If its PS3 then it will work.


----------



## bbq sauce (May 24, 2011)

Actually, no.

PS3 TEs only work with certain usb chipsets.


----------



## G (Jun 1, 2011)

So i just bought Tekken 6... 
i hope it's good.


----------



## G (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally a real fighter in which i dont suck.
Gotta learn those combos for now.


----------



## delirium (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2011)

3S, not 2nd Impact.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty good at 3s.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 7, 2011)

SFxT has light > strong > fierce chaining.

Sagat stand jab into low forward so cheap.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'm pretty good at 3s.



Hey Duy you been offline on PSN for awhile. I wanted to show my Wesker/X-23/??? prowess. Those two have the best synergy ever. Now I just need a third character thats not Ammy or Taskmaster...cause I don't like using them two.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey Duy you been offline on PSN for awhile. I wanted to show my Wesker/X-23/??? prowess. Those two have the best synergy ever. Now I just need a third character thats not Ammy or Taskmaster...cause I don't like using them two.



Oh, I'm done with online play with MvC3. Plus I'm not all into MvC3, I preferred playing AE over it most of the time.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBbsbV_I5qM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 8, 2011)

Well im hyped


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 8, 2011)

Still no CVS2 online? 

Oh well, at least its 3s and not Alpha 3.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 8, 2011)

watch the video embedded a few posts above.

S-Kil refers to Ono as Harada as "legends in fighting games" or something to that effect.

Harada is legit... Ono... lol gtfo.


----------



## Esura (Jun 8, 2011)

I guess Seth has to stick up for his co-worker.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, for a person who tried to revive the fighting genre and feed your carving for more Chun-li panties, Ono deserves a bit more respect than what he is given. Of course he can be called an ass for all the other things he did like charging money every time Capcom decides to add more shotos down your throat even though people wanted characters like Rolento or Alex.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2011)

_Mainstream_ fighting genre.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jun 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Still no CVS2 online?
> 
> Oh well, at least its 3s and not Alpha 3.




CVS2 and Alpha 3 are the best.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> You know the fighting genre never died right?



It was hella outdated.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 9, 2011)

But the games were still good.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> But the games were still good.



Can't argue that, but let's face it, we have to move on at some point.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 9, 2011)

If the direction is SF4 and BB, no thanks.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 9, 2011)

The direction isn't the way most of us would like, but even still it's great to see fighting games being a lot more relevant again. Either way the old school games will/should always be looked at with respect.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

c_wong428 said:


> CVS2 and Alpha 2 are the best.



Fixed it for ya. 

I can't stand Alpha 3's combo system and Isms. Only thing i like from that game is R. Mika. And not because she's a good character to play.

Also fuck Ono. He has all this pull and STILL hasn't gotten Darkstalkers greenlit yet?!? But i guess that may be a good thing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 9, 2011)

Darkstalkers would most likely be next after SFXT, according to the Capcom Unity stream.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> Can't argue that, but let's face it, we have to move on at some point.



Agreed.

It was one of the reasons I slowly backed off of fighting games until SF4 and Blazblue came out.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> *Fixed it for ya.*
> 
> I can't stand Alpha 3's combo system and Isms. Only thing i like from that game is R. Mika. And not because she's a good character to play.
> 
> Also fuck Ono. He has all this pull and STILL hasn't gotten Darkstalkers greenlit yet?!? But i guess that may be a good thing.



This guy, I like this guy. He knows what's up.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 9, 2011)

Why would you want them to bring back Dark Stalkers when they'll just make it shitty.

VSav is already good, just play that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Why would you want them to bring back Dark Stalkers when they'll just make it shitty.
> 
> VSav is already good, just play that.



True, but there is already a ton of demand for a new installment in the series, so if Capcom/Ono is going to do it best thing is try and stay optimistic about it.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Why would you want them to bring back Dark Stalkers when they'll just make it shitty.



[Sp][/sp]

I'd say that's about it.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

Still not understanding the angst against the newer fighters...

A new Darkstalkers would be awesome. Why don't people want to see more games from almost dead franchises is beyond baffling.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 9, 2011)

Because theyll likely just fuck it up.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 9, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> True, but there is already a ton of demand for a new installment in the series, so if Capcom/Ono is going to do it best thing is try and stay optimistic about it.


Nah, it is best to have lowered expectations.. 
I had hype for SF4
When it hit arcades, I liked it... Then.. people found out it's true nature.
When BBCT was announced at that one SBO, I was super fucking hype. GGAC was so good, a new ASW game was gonna be great! And when THAT came out it was fun for a bit, then, once again, people realized that game's true nature.
When SSF4 was announced, I was hype. They were adding Ibuki and improving Sakura.. and improving the game.. that, was less of a let down, Super was not bad at all.. though, it was still SF4, and my main beefs with the game were all still there. Namely auto correct reversals and the whole Ultra system. But it wasn't terrible in the least, albeit semi boring.
BBCS announced as an improvement to CT, I got hype, it sucked. Nuff said.
MvC3 - at this point I was like fuck it, this shit is gonna be ass cheeks. When I actually played it, I found it has a lot of potential fun. There a few things I really don't like, but, overall I am able to have fun.
BBCS2 - I really don't know, I've not put in the time
SSF4 AE - I'm actually, currently waiting for the dl to finish so I can play it. From the looks of things, instead of just porting Super to arcades, they took super, destroyed the fact that the strong characters weren't too strong, and made a faceroll top tier cast. Good job. 

Arcana Heart 3 is the only "new" game to come out that I got hyped for and was not disappointed by when I played it.. Well, MBAA was good, too.. but, that game has been sequel'ed and we'll never see it stateside, or proobably even on a console to import, so it's kinda dead to me. ;-;


Turquoise said:


> [Sp][/sp]
> 
> I'd say that's about it.



Plenty of that on danbooru.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't waste time, pick Yun or Fei as soon as you get it. Yang is good but he takes a little bit more work.

I'm switching over to Fei now. Gonna start practicing him at the end of this week. I was really hoping they nerfed Yun when AE was released for console. The only thing they needed to do was remove his ability to cancel off the far s.Strong. Removing some positive frames on his c.Strong is a good idea too.

Or let him keep all that but remove his ability to combo the Upkicks on crouching opponents. Ending with a Lunge Punch would weaken his already gdlk okizeme game.


----------



## Esura (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm waiting for AE retail release.

I hate DLC...so yeah, fuck AE until retail.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 9, 2011)

i like ae because makoto is finally good again


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm waiting for AE retail release.
> 
> I hate DLC...so yeah, fuck AE until retail.



Ain't the upgrade only like $15?

It's so cheap already.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Nah, it is best to have lowered expectations..
> I had hype for SF4
> When it hit arcades, I liked it... Then.. people found out it's true nature.
> When BBCT was announced at that one SBO, I was super fucking hype. GGAC was so good, a new ASW game was gonna be great! And when THAT came out it was fun for a bit, then, once again, people realized that game's true nature.
> ...



I`d like to argue most of that but I can`t because I feel the same way. Looking back now I usually buy into the hype and end up not living up to my expectations. I guess my mentality now is if their going to make it then so be it, if the competitive scene accepts it then I`ll give it more attention due to the fact I like competing in a variety of different games. :33

I`m hype for SFXT right now, but I can`t say to people ``trust me it`ll be amazing`` cause I really have no clue.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Still not understanding the angst against the newer fighters...



its because of the comback system.  i have a love hate feeling about it. on 1 hand it keeps the fight exciting the entire time. but on the other hand scrubs can just abuse it like crazy


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 9, 2011)

Not a fan of a come back system in the slightest. I`ll be glad if SFXT stays true to what they are saying and don`t have something of that nature.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 13, 2011)

CEO was such a great tournament and it ended in the best way. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj1gNH3mLz4&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

Also Japan put America on notice, they are serious about Marvel. 

PS. Mike Ross beating JWong was amazing. pek


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jun 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _CEO 2011 Moment #37_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV38VMf6_4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 16, 2011)

So is anybody playing AE online?

Gonna finally get it later today and start working on Fei Long.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 19, 2011)

^ I recommend melty blood if you haven't played that yet.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 19, 2011)

I hear that has as many sequels as Street Fighter now. Which one should I get on? Are there actual guys in the game....i'm not to keen on playing as school girls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 19, 2011)

There aren't too many guy fighters if your looking for a male dominated fighter but there are some.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 19, 2011)

grrr damn....oh well....Last Blade and KOF2k2...here i come. and 3rd strike too.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm picking up Alex for 3sOE.  Practicing on GGPOBA.  I'm ass now, but I'm getting better.

Also: Cody's new cr.lk is awesome- and f.mp after crack kick reset is sweet.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 20, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> I hear that has as many sequels as Street Fighter now. Which one should I get on? Are there actual guys in the game....i'm not to keen on playing as school girls.



umm. well, PC versions of Melty are way ouy of date.

Most up to date version is MBAA: Current Code ver 1.05 though, it is going to get updated again in July, but, this is arcade only.

Most recent home version available is the PS2 version of MBAA.

It has a few male characters, though, Tohno, Nanaya, Nero, Kouma, and Roa are all males and are all legit characters.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a question, how will the SSFIV AE version disc work?

Like you know how in BlazBlue you can change the versions, right? So if you buy the AE version disc, you won't be able to reverse to the old SSFIV?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

never knew we had a fighting thread..

subscribing


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 20, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I have a question, how will the SSFIV AE version disc work?
> 
> Like you know how in BlazBlue you can change the versions, right? So if you buy the AE version disc, you won't be able to reverse to the old SSFIV?



You can go into Options to change the version back to Super when you install AE.


----------



## Chookiez (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL I hope everyone is happy with Arcade Edition, whereas Sega has YET to do anything with Virtua Fighter. Smh, I envy you all.

*Goes to play VF2, sobbing and crying*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2011)

i never got around the costumes, will we be getting them in the retail version of AE???


----------



## delirium (Jun 20, 2011)

Daedus said:


> I'm picking up Alex for 3sOE.  Practicing on GGPOBA.  I'm ass now, but I'm getting better.
> 
> Also: Cody's new cr.lk is awesome- and f.mp after crack kick reset is sweet.



What's your handle on GGPO? I go by CecileTea. I mainly play Sean these days for shits. But my mains are Oro and Ryu, Let's run some matches.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2011)

Does GGPO work for y'all? Shit won't sign me in.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 20, 2011)

please provide a link for me to successful play on ggpo.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 20, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Does GGPO work for y'all? Shit won't sign me in.



Do you have the latest build?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, I do.

Just found out what the problem was. I didn't use upper-case letters in my account name, so it refused to sign me in. Would've solved that sooner if it'd give me a fucking error message.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 20, 2011)

My GGPO handle is the same as my username on the forums for anyone who wants to body me.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 20, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> please provide a link for me to successful play on ggpo.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 21, 2011)

ooh, a fighting game thread. Here are my mains for most of the ones I play:

Street Fighter: Ryu, Akuma, Chun-Li
King Of Fighters: Iori, Kyo , Rugal (When playable)
Tekken: Feng wei, Jin
Guilty Gear: Sol Badguy, Justice,
BlazBlue: Ragna The Bloodedge, Mu-12
Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Zero, Akuma, Amaterasu, Dante, Morrigan, Ryu
Mortal Kombat 9: Sindel, Johnny Cage, Kratos
Soul Calibur: Ivy, Nightmare.

And several other games I forget right now.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jun 22, 2011)

Usually your main is one character, and the rest are subs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2011)

Its not like the guy has any originality as far as his char choices are concerned, though. =p


----------



## c_wong428 (Jun 22, 2011)

Clear up the basics first I thought.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 22, 2011)

My favorite part is that he mains Justice in GG lol


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, I like using justice in Accent Core plus. Is that a bad thing?

And since when is Feng Wei in tekken considered unoriginal?

Besides, these are all the characters I like to use and know how to use best, and if you don't like that, fine. But no need to insinuate that I have poor taste when it comes to characters, thank you very much.

I know you guys are probably just trying to joke around with me, but I don't understand what is wrong with using these characters If I know how to use them.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jun 22, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I have a question, how will the SSFIV AE version disc work?
> 
> Like you know how in BlazBlue you can change the versions, right? So if you buy the AE version disc, you won't be able to reverse to the old SSFIV?



The disc? I have the DLC add on and I can change versions. I'd assume he disc is the same.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> -snip-



If he's on the box-art, it's like you're playing him.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

So? Since when is that a bad thing?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2011)

Foghorn response is suitable.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

Look, please stop, I know you think its funny (or Embarassing either way) that I use the characters I use, but its rude to think that just because I use these characters means that its insulting towards other fans fo the fightign game genre. Besides, I try to use other characters that characters don't resonate well with me. 

These characters I've stated resonate the best with my play style. I suck with Charge characters, and while I'm fine with Grapplers (Zangeif, Potemkin, Iron Tager, ETC) I'm best with characters that are easy to learn and when mastered, are truly formidable on the battlefield. I can use Shotos to the best of what I can do with them. Thoses are my best character types in 2D fighters, along with more projectile heavy characters.

In 3d fighters, its harder to say, but I like using characters with high speed and easy to remember button imputs, Feng Wei and Jin Kazama being 2 of these.

I also Remember what Characters I like using in Arcana heart. Heart Aino, Mei Fong, and, If I get the thrdr game, Weiss seems to be a good character I can resonate with.

I also hate the 360 Degrees style move commands most grapple characters use though. Shifting to the Analog stick from the D-pad gets really annoying.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 22, 2011)

...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Look, please stop, I know you think its funny (or Embarassing either way) that I use the characters I use, but its rude to think that just because I use these characters means that its insulting towards other fans fo the fightign game genre. Besides, I try to use other characters that characters don't resonate well with me.
> 
> These characters I've stated resonate the best with my play style. I suck with Charge characters, and while I'm fine with Grapplers (Zangeif, Potemkin, Iron Tager, ETC) I'm best with characters that are easy to learn and when mastered, are truly formidable on the battlefield. I can use Shotos to the best of what I can do with them. Thoses are my best character types in 2D fighters, along with more projectile heavy characters.
> 
> ...



you got baited good sir 

honestly, if it ain't banned.. you can use it..


shit.. if i could use shao khan in MK, i'd spam that shit in ranked matches


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 22, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Yes, I like using justice in Accent Core plus. Is that a bad thing?
> 
> And since when is Feng Wei in tekken considered unoriginal?
> 
> ...



I just thought it was funny because Justice is generally looked at as being broken and overpowered to the point of being tournament banned.. This even, in a game like AC. (which should say something pretty loud lol)


----------



## Esura (Jun 22, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos, you just got trolled by our local troll.

Welcome to the Gaming Department and enjoy your stay. 

Its all good here, everyone is just teasing you. Nothing wrong with your character choices (except Justice, for all the reasons bbq stated). Hell I main and sub only female characters.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jun 22, 2011)

"Battlefield"??? 2D fighter not FPS!


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

I could tell I got trolled. Then again, I like being a real life troll more. hehe. Not to mention I get teased enough already. So I won't tolerate any more of it from now on, got it?

Meh, I don't really play in torunaments to begin with, so, why should I care if a character I like to use is broken or not?

At least Justice isn't Ivan Ooze from the Power Rangers fighting game.

I also technically count the the playing field as one, as you can take advantage of it and if you get someone in a corner, they are pretty much fucked in games like Marvel Vs. Capcom or Blazblue and other high speed fighters.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, you may not play in tournament, but, if Justice is broken enough to be tourney banned and AC Eddie is a legal character, that's saying something, so I'd imagine the people you do paly with, tourney or not would probably be a little off-put.

If nobody cares, then, I guess fuck it, whatever.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't just use Justice exclusively. Potemkin, Sol Badguy, and Jam are also characters I can utilize rather well too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

never played GG.. tell me more about this justice character


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 22, 2011)

i used to main all shotos, and mishimas. but now i play a plethora of chars


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ This all you need to know:



And her original Boss Incarnation her:



I prefer most Shotos because they are easier for me to learn and are probably always the best characters I use. I can try a plefora of other characters, but Shotots will always be my best character type.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 22, 2011)

Just main Random select and you're good to go.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Just main Random select and you're good to go.



you know.. me and my friends used to make a random select only tourney.. the memories pek 

we even used to do it with the narutimate series.. Sakura vs. Kyuubi  


we want to do it with MvC3.. but the country has gone to shit lately


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

Meh, I just go through most of the characters and see which one fits me the best. In 2d games, its always shotos and speedsters. In 3d fighters, its also the speedsters as well.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 22, 2011)

well i used to main guile and bison in super. but in ae i main evil ryu. learning ibuki, getting better with makoto. learning juri. getting better with ken. 

I mained law since tekken 1 and still do. my previous post was wrong mishimas were secondary characters until tekken 4 where i only stuck with kazuya. since tekken 6 i dropped alot of characters because the changed them to much. still main law, paul, lilli, kazuya, Devil jin, lee, bob,leo, . dropped jin, hworang, heihachi, bruce, raven, eddy/christie, feng, anna, nina

i play alot more than tekken and sf, but those are my main games


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 22, 2011)

I also Feel like talking about bosses. I haven't played this yet, but I have a feeling Parace's already broken status as a fighting game boss just got even worse:



_Shudder_

Dear god, Examu and Ark System Works, what were you guys thinking bringing her back and making her even WORSE than before.

Its like trying to fight an official version of Rare Akuma.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 22, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> I also Feel like talking about bosses. I haven't played this yet, but I have a feeling Parace's already broken status as a fighting game boss just got even worse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So....anyone know of a strategy against her.

The things she can do can be fucked up.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't get hit!

Also, it could be a help to pick flower, you get more bursts and you can't be counter hit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> ^^ This all you need to know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3:17 in the first vid is BS 
i can see why this should be banned 

oh and that throw chained to an almost infinite combo 

man i wish i played GG back then 

EDIT:  boss incarnation  
so that was ok in tourneys?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 22, 2011)

@Khris

I saw your comment about doing matches in SC4, thing is I'm worried the lag will be as bad as the matches between us in Marvel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

sucky isn't it?  do you think we'll ever get dedicated servers for a fighting game?

i don't see why not.. fighting is getting popular again..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2011)

speaking of which, hope they bring geese's team into the console port of KOFXIII.. 

Geese, Rock, and Billy Kane :33

i liked his fodder sister from maximum impact


----------



## Daedus (Jun 23, 2011)

3rd Strike dilemma:

I like playing as Alex a whole damn lot, but I'm much better with Denjin Ryu.  As in actually winning matches better.

What do, internet?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2011)

Pick Yun/Chun-Li, like everyone else.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jun 24, 2011)

I want Gato back in KOFXIII!


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 24, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Pick Yun/Chun-Li, like everyone else.



fuck yun, i hope they do a rebalance like ono said he might.



*Spoiler*: __ 



even though hes known to troll, and he made it purposely unbalanced. fuckin ono


----------



## c_wong428 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pick Ken as well I guess, he looks like Alex.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't trip, a vast majority of Yun players in 3s aren't very good.

Speaking of 3s, I got double Perfected today at the arcades by my friend.


Everything you see there is exactly what happened to me, except I was Ken and the SAII combo actually 100% stuns me.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jun 24, 2011)

Brutal man :[


----------



## Esura (Jun 24, 2011)

Makoto is gdlk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

Tough Break, never knew Makoto was that good.. that super did awesome damage..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 24, 2011)

The Super does decent damage, but it's the follow up that does a ton. On a good amount of the cast including the Shotos, she can dash after the Super finishes to juggle an uppercut and dash again to juggle another uppercut.


Combo is like that.

That's 100% guaranteed stun on a fair amount of the cast. If she has a bar and a half with her back close to the wall, all she needs is a random parry into command grab and you will get touch of death.

Probably won't be seeing a lot of that online since lag will ruin people's execution, cause the uppercut juggle followup is rather strict on timing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2011)

i thought the uppercut thingy was part of the super.. either way, thats f'd up..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 24, 2011)

Khris said:


> i thought the uppercut thingy was part of the super.. either way, thats f'd up..



Only the first uppercut is part of the Super, the rest are juggles.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it when your friends bitch at you for using Zero and Ryu and Akuma in the same team, and they get mad at how well you are with zero; when you can utilize his dashes to the utmost to keep people in traps


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2011)

Lol             MvC3.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jun 24, 2011)

The whole game is just crazy really, but fun.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 24, 2011)

> Street Fighter 3 Third Strike Online Edition was originally going to be rebalanced, Seth Killian told SiliconEra. Apparently, the budget for the key features they felt had to be included didn't work in conjunction with rebalancing the game, so it was one of the things they cut.




Fuckin gay.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2011)

Plus they'd just fuck it up.

Rebalancing a staple of fighting games will cause a rift in the player-base,


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2011)

Personally I'm glad they didn't rebalance it, at least for now. They would most likely fuck it up.


----------



## delirium (Jun 25, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Don't trip, a vast majority of Yun players in 3s aren't very good.



lol troof. The only thing to be scared of is GJ and even then the most damaging combos aren't very easy to pull off. You actually won't see a lot of Yun online. Not ones you should fear, anyway.

Guaranteed you'll fight a lot more monstrous Urien, Akuma, Makoto, Necro and Dudley's, though.

I would play Alex as a main and troll laggy connections with Denjin. Fuck trying to parry Denjin online lol.

--

What time are you usually on, Deadus? We should Alex and Ryu mirror


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 25, 2011)

Denjin Ryu is going to be God Tier 3s: OE.

While online lag will ruin Urien's charge partitioning, the lag will however make his high/low Aegis corner mixups unblockable. Dudley's overhead is gonna be unblockable too...not that it ain't unblockable already.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2011)

I love Dudley rose mix-ups.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 25, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I love Dudley rose mix-ups.



Best Dudley mixup:

Put rose on cooldown, throw fake rose...throw. Instant mindfuck.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2011)

I hate what they did to the rose in Super/AE. It used to be so amazing as a ghetto anything. Anti-air? You got it. High-hit? Yup. Cheesing the fuck out of your opponent? Hells yeah.

*ED!*t: Oh, sweet. DontDropThatCombo has their Shen vid up.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 25, 2011)

delirium said:


> lol troof. The only thing to be scared of is GJ and even then the most damaging combos aren't very easy to pull off. You actually won't see a lot of Yun online. Not ones you should fear, anyway.
> 
> Guaranteed you'll fight a lot more monstrous Urien, Akuma, Makoto, Necro and Dudley's, though.
> 
> ...




My hours are dictated by the Eastern Time zone, and the unfortunate circumstance of working a 3rd shift job(10pm to 6am).  I can be around anytime from 3pm to 10pm EST- and occasionally a few hours after 6am before I pass out.  Weekends are completely up in the air.

I've been canceling fierce shoryu into denjin quite a bit on GGPO.  Ragequits have ensued.  Way more than I expected, actually.  I thought the high-class 3s players hung out in that lobby.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 25, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Fuckin gay.



Fuck a 3S rebalance. I say this as a Hugo player.


----------



## delirium (Jun 25, 2011)

Daedus said:


> My hours are dictated by the Eastern Time zone, and the unfortunate circumstance of working a 3rd shift job(10pm to 6am).  I can be around anytime from 3pm to 10pm EST- and occasionally a few hours after 6am before I pass out.  Weekends are completely up in the air.
> 
> I've been canceling fierce shoryu into denjin quite a bit on GGPO.  Ragequits have ensued.  Way more than I expected, actually.  I thought the high-class 3s players hung out in that lobby.



I play before I work, too. Around noon to to 3pm on the west coast.

With 3SOE coming out there's been a lot of SFIV players coming in and trying the game out. You can tell they're SFIV players 'cause they mash crouch jab on wake up LOL. Then of course all you do is tap down in front of their face, parry, punish, let hilarity ensue. A lot of wake up DP, Super, etc. too. So you get that crowd a lot.

But don't let some of those old school 3s SRK members on GGPO fool you either. Some of them are pretty fucking immature, too. They've got skill, for sure. But they're scrubby in the head and have elitist/entitlement issues. Few actually classy players on GGPO, like Ac-Slayer. Now there's a monstrous fucking Yun. He knows how to pressure and when he opens you up for GJ you know he's pulling out good fucking damage. Ken might actually be his main, too :S Then after the rape? He'll get on instant messenger with you and help you up your game. Now there's someone who's trying to keep the 3s community alive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2011)

TBH, i can't wait for 3rd Strike.. as i didn't even own one before.. i played it with friends but never really got into it.. cuz of the EX series,Alpha, and KOF at the time..  


i wonder who i'll main outside of akuma..


----------



## Daedus (Jun 26, 2011)

delirium said:


> I play before I work, too. Around noon to to 3pm on the west coast.
> 
> With 3SOE coming out there's been a lot of SFIV players coming in and trying the game out. You can tell they're SFIV players 'cause they mash crouch jab on wake up LOL. Then of course all you do is tap down in front of their face, parry, punish, let hilarity ensue. A lot of wake up DP, Super, etc. too. So you get that crowd a lot.
> 
> But don't let some of those old school 3s SRK members on GGPO fool you either. Some of them are pretty fucking immature, too. They've got skill, for sure. But they're scrubby in the head and have elitist/entitlement issues. Few actually classy players on GGPO, like Ac-Slayer. Now there's a monstrous fucking Yun. He knows how to pressure and when he opens you up for GJ you know he's pulling out good fucking damage. Ken might actually be his main, too :S Then after the rape? He'll get on instant messenger with you and help you up your game. Now there's someone who's trying to keep the 3s community alive.



So, I should hit GGPO around when I wake up to catch you.

Ac-Slayer sounds pretty boss.  Why haven't I met any really good, thoughtful players like him?  I make an error in judgment once or twice around and all I get is hate, even when I pull out wins.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 26, 2011)

there isnt going to be much lag cause of ggpo


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 26, 2011)

check out page for Shadowloo Showdown vids.

the bracket was something like ridiculous. Mike held it down takin out da 2dGod


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

so i just ordered Arcade Edition.. and while at it... popped in the old SFIV just to get used to it again.. damn iam rusty 

though, i didn't know chun-li and barlog were beasts.. guess thats what you get for being a shoto-user for a while 

dat seth is nothing against mah barlog 

this will really be special to me... cuz i only played the Super characters once 

hope it arrives tomorrow


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 27, 2011)

Chun and Rog are rather weak now in AE.

Rog is relatively the same, but ever since Fei Long got buffer there is very little to no reason for anyone to stick with Rog because I feel that Fei is pretty much a better version of Rog. Hence why I am swapping over to Fei after playing Rog since the early days of Vanilla.

Chun got shitted on every single upgrade. Also due to her being a girl, Fei Long can combo s.Strong xx Chicken Wings on her. So that just makes her matchup with him that much shittier.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

man.. she got nerfed? 

now i kinda regret not playing with her so much.. 

also, something's weird going on..for some unknown reason, i am better with charge chars than with shotos now 

wat tha hell?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2011)

It's because you're a lazy fuck. That's generally the rule of thumb for players of charge characters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 27, 2011)

When in doubt, lame it out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> It's because you're a lazy fuck. That's generally the rule of thumb for players of charge characters.



but i used to feel more comfortable with QCF characters 

i think maybe its cuz of playing marvel and blazblue for a while.. 

i just feel a bit stiff when doing x2 QCF, needs to practice more 

gonna unlock cammy, and practice


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 27, 2011)

Im good with charge chars, but thats only w/ guile and dictator. other than that i use shotos, ibuki, and yun


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jun 27, 2011)

Boxer for me but I like Sakura and cammy too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2011)

shit.. Abel is a nightmare for charge characters


----------



## iGoku (Jun 27, 2011)

Dan ftw lol


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Fuck a 3S rebalance. I say this as a Hugo player.



Butt...but...but then my Ibuki would have a chance online in 3s!!!!

Then again its probably because i'm suckage at parrying. 




Khris said:


> shit.. Abel is a nightmare for charge characters


Abel is so stupid in SF4. He can roll through everything
Limbs and projectiles


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't see whats wrong with rebalancing 3rd strike....though it would add so much time to development.

How do people feel about HD remix vs. ST then???


----------



## Esura (Jun 27, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> I don't see whats wrong with rebalancing 3rd strike....though it would add so much time to development.
> 
> How do people feel about HD remix vs. ST then???



Never played HD remix, although I'm a sucker for Udon artwork though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 27, 2011)

HD Remix is complete garbage compared to ST. There were soooooo many unnecessary changes. I think pretty much all ST players hated HD Remix including me. I was pretty hype for HD Remix when it was announced because months prior to the announcement I was playing A LOT of ST on GGPO. But when it actually came out and everyone was trying out the new changes, everyone was pretty much left disappointed.

ST is way too much of a delicate game to even attempt to change.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 28, 2011)

HD remix was tolerable, but compared to ST it was complete shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Butt...but...but then my Ibuki would have a chance online in 3s!!!!
> 
> Then again its probably because i'm suckage at parrying.
> 
> ...



Roll -> his grab special 

his super/ultra are easy to detect though.. 

i never played with seth.. is he worth my time to unlock till i get AE in 24 hours?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> Roll -> his grab special
> 
> his super/ultra are easy to detect though..
> 
> i never played with seth.. is he worth my time to unlock till i get AE in 24 hours?



Seth had a lot of changes since Vanilla, it's best to just hold off till AE.

You can sit around and learn his BnBs cause that hasn't changed very much.

Edit:

Tatsu being Tatsu. The best part is when he does s.Roundhouse.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 28, 2011)

Khris said:


> Roll -> his grab special
> 
> his super/ultra are easy to detect though..



You can throw him right out of the Marsaille Roll, bud.  Just walk forward and throw his spammy ass.

As an Abel player, U1 is not an Ultra you throw out raw unless you're punishing something stupid.  Cr. Fierce --> Ultra 1.  As far as U2 is concerned... let's just say you clearly aren't fighting any good Abel players.  U2 has the nickname "brainless" for a reason.


Imma gonna master me some Alex in 3s.  I'm making it priority to learn him for maining purposes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2011)

U2 was nerfed hard for AE.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, I know.

10% damage reduction, slower startup, super armor gets removed when Abel starts dashing and a longer recovery time when you cancel out of it.

It's still extremely useful and above all: delay-able.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 28, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Butt...but...but then my Ibuki would have a chance online in 3s!!!!
> 
> Then again its probably because i'm suckage at parrying.



Ibuki is already good in 3S..


----------



## delirium (Jun 28, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Ibuki is already good in 3S..



And with lag tactics she's gawdly 

Unblockable overheads and high/low mixups anyone? She's gong to be so fucking annoying in 3sOE xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

just got AE :33

Oni is Bullshit Personified 
I don't ever remember owning so much with a SFIV character before


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2011)

Until someone touches you and you die.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jun 29, 2011)

Finally got Arcana Heart 3 and tried to fight Parace.

Dear, GOD Examu and Arc sytem, what the hell were you two thinking of Making her even harder than before. This is just, unbelievable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Until someone touches you and you die.



eh.. he can zone.. his shouryu + kick is awesome 

only fucked up shit is if i get punished by an maxed ultra..


----------



## c_wong428 (Jun 29, 2011)

I like him but he seems....gimmicky? He is strong but very delicate.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 29, 2011)

If you live around southern california

Round 1 got Third Strike

Good bye life


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2011)

Fuck you socal ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

One day I'll kill all of you

And roll with Rockefeller


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Chem, you should head to Alex Arcade on Thursdays. We just got a new custom 3s cab so people are deciding to play it now. Luka and Sanchez made the trip a few days ago to play. The MvC3 and AE machines are usually packed but we have a decent showing for 3s now. I'm even playing it time to time now, even though I hate the game.

Won't be able to make it this Thursday but I usually show up there at around 10pm when I get off work. People stay super late till like 2am sometimes. The owner just leaves the place open till people start to leave.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 30, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Until someone touches you and you die.



I thought Oni had better health than normal Akuma? I've put like... maybe 3 hours total into AE, and that is hella generous, so I don't really know..



DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Finally got Arcana Heart 3 and tried to fight Parace.
> 
> Dear, GOD Examu and Arc sytem, what the hell were you two thinking of Making her even harder than before. This is just, unbelievable.



ASW had nothing to do with Parace, but yeah... lol she is so bullshit.

add me if you live in the east coast area, we can netplay - bbqsaucejrz is my psn

haven't been on much lately but, I would like to get back into it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 1, 2011)

I think Oni has some pretty normal life. He does have a rather weak defensive game though because his Shoryu can't be FADCed on block.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ Well, Arc System helped make the console port for it, so, yeah.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 1, 2011)

Pretty sure that by porting to consoles, all they did was the coding side.. Because Examu is an arcade developer and is notorious for fucking up console ports. I doubt Arc took any liberties in deciding how Parace fights, or the difficulty of it.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 1, 2011)

I DID IT

I FINALLY BEAT THAT GOD DAMN ELF BITCH, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Decided to pick up Sagat, didn't like Yun very much.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 1, 2011)

^ Well, have fun doing some TAIGA KNEE-ing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2011)

Oni's first ultra is much better IMO.. jumping gohadou


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone play at Anime Expo?


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 2, 2011)

sagit as people here seem to say...


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Jul 2, 2011)

Bob Sagat?


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bob Saget is a singer.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 2, 2011)

Recently I'm playing Dissidia 012 and Guilty Gear XX Acent Core Plus on PSP, and I highly recommend both of these games.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you for your input, we could not have figured it out without you, sir!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone here got experience with Qanba sticks?


----------



## Esura (Jul 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone here got experience with *Qanba* sticks?


The fuck is that?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 5, 2011)

HDR sure died fast. I can't find anyone online anymore lol.


----------



## Destin (Jul 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck is that?





UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Agreed



It's a brand of arcade fighting sticks.

[YOUTUBE]epJsP404b8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am seriously considering getting the Q4! It's that or GAMMAC Fanta Stick...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2011)

Ye, the Q4 is what I'm looking at for my friends, too. The only downside is the start-button placement, but beyond that they look gdlk.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 5, 2011)

Cool comboes and cool Phoenix.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2011)

Lawl, I haven't watched WNF in forever. Usually cause Sp00ky often has streams at the same time.


----------



## c_wong428 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Ye, the Q4 is what I'm looking at for my friends, too. The only downside is the start-button placement, but beyond that they look gdlk.



I ike the HORI V3 layout so its perfect for me, I was gonna get that eventually but saw Q4 at 1/3rd price and decided it's a great deal.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2011)

That, and it's insta-multi console.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 7, 2011)

Some news on Blazblue for the blazblue fans


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 7, 2011)

BlazbluexTrigun, huh...


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 7, 2011)

I can see it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 7, 2011)

figured i post this here, as it would make more sense 



Khris said:


> i still can't believe the EX characters haven't made it any fighting game since..
> 
> Cracker Jack, Skullomania, and Garuda were pure fucking win
> 
> and Kairi > any other shoto out there



also i like Blazblue, but i always get bored fast with it.. dunno why.. maybe its cuz of the anime style art.. that reminds of those boring RPG games


----------



## Daedus (Jul 7, 2011)

I answered that question pretty wholly, there, Khris.  Why don't you kip on over to the other thread and absorb some knowledge.


I don't like BlazBlue.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 7, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Cool comboes and cool Phoenix.



Clockw0rk's Doom is fucking inspiring...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 7, 2011)

BB is.. ehh. I am able to have fun with it for small periods of time, but, meh.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

I was liking BB hardcore now before my PS3 broke...more than when it first came out.

Also, I just bought Smash...so I'm going to learn it. Anyone plays Brawl online?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 7, 2011)

So Blazblue 2 and its revamps will be the last of BB eh. 



Esura said:


> I was liking BB hardcore now before my PS3 broke...more than when it first came out.
> 
> Also, I just bought Smash...so I'm going to learn it. Anyone plays Brawl online?


I played it when it came out alot, mained Meta Knight, prepare for alot of lag all the time.

Also fuck tripping.


----------



## Esura (Jul 7, 2011)

I heard that Melee is supposed to be better gameplay wise but I found Brawl cheaper brand new so...

Has anyone attempted to apply GGPO to Melee?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 13, 2011)

Pretty old video but I found it entertaining.

[YOUTUBE]7yphZORHaRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2011)

Heh, poverty fighter.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Heh, poverty fighter.



I like it more than most fighters I see today. Having a lot of fun making up my decks with what skills and spell cards I want to use.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 14, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So Blazblue 2 and its revamps will be the last of BB eh.



No :33 bb2 is simply a revamp for it, it isn't the actual continuation of the story. Supposedly in the next one we'll be able to use Juubei and the like


----------



## Esura (Jul 14, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> No :33 bb2 is simply a revamp for it, it isn't the actual continuation of the story. Supposedly in the next one we'll be able to use Juubei and the like



Juubei? Playable!?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 14, 2011)

where are you getting that info?

sounds like pure speculation to me. afaik there's been no talk of what the next version of BB will be like or who will be playable..


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 14, 2011)

So who's gonna be up for some KoF 95 online?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2011)

KoF95?            xD


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, KoF 95...for PSN...Online;


If you follow the PS Blog, it will release in the US on 7/19.


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

Who the fuck want to play 95 online? Where the hell is 98!?


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey, I like KoF95 D= But I agree, I want my KoF98 UM and KoF 2k2 UM on PSN....I don't get why it's only on XBL.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah.. might as well wait for and buy KOFXIII.. also, third strike is better than 95 IMO.. now 98 or 2001.. thats another story..


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2011)

When does KOFXIII and 3S come out anyways? I'm so going to get raped in 3S (I don't care for parrying). I think I'll do ok in KOFXIII though (Kyo, Athena, Mai babeh....TRIPLE THREAT!!!)


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 15, 2011)

KoFIII is coming out in October 25th and T3S is coming out this summer. 

Khris, you're right, I will probably pick up T3S instead hopefully...if I got the money, that is, but I will get it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 21, 2011)

*The 3rd Strike coming out August 23rd. =D*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2011)

Third Strike, KOF, and now UMVC 3.. my wallet


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 23, 2011)

*Darkstalkers announced*



> We knew it was coming, but during today?s Street Fighter X Tekken panel at the San Diego Comic Con, Ono and team announced that a new Darkstalkers game is in development. See the included image.
> 
> Update ? Capcom?s Wes Phillips notes that they ?have not announced a new Darkstalkers game?. This is just a teaser though, and I?m sure it means something is coming. Ono also mentioned that he wants to bring back the Street Fighter Alpha series in some way. Cross those fingers.








Personally I wanted to try Darkstalkers and see what's the hype about. Too bad the last game ever made in this series was the year I was born, and I never heard of it by the time I started walking.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> Third Strike, KOF, and now UMVC 3.. my wallet



Dude, a gamer this year in general, there wallets will be  I got it bad, It'll be me buying RPG's and Fighters, and even a FPS (Though I hate them usually xD) so it'll be very very bad  but so worth it


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Juubei? Playable!?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, thats what makes sense. I mean the end of Story mode in Continuum shift, If im not mistaken has Juubei traveling with Noel, Taokaka, and Ragna to the next city. 


 


 Me and a few of my BB friends have been speculating it. Were figuring Kokonoe will never be playable () but if she is, god knows how awesome it would be to use her  and we'll see how Jin Slowly becomes Hakumen with his style of Fighting, Like how the first game Jin was all Gay, driving his NIISAN, and the like, then in Continuum Shift, he was still driving his NIISAN, but he showed hints of him becoming Hakumen.  

Theres alot left for this game to show :33


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

33 pages!


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 23, 2011)

So I was playing Bloody Roar last night. 

I missed that shit. Shit was awesome.


----------



## Ryxus of the North (Jul 23, 2011)

Could any of you tell me if there's a good fighting game for PC? I didn't really like the Street Fighter, so I'm open to new things.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2011)

'the street fighter'

xD


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 23, 2011)

Ryxus of the North said:


> Could any of you tell me if there's a good fighting game for PC? I didn't really like the Street Fighter, so I'm open to new things.



Right now I'm playing touhou 12.3 Hisoutensoku. I am loving the shit out of that game. Though its an all female fighter so I don't know if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

Ryxus of the North said:


> Could any of you tell me if there's a good fighting game for PC? I didn't really like the Street Fighter, so I'm open to new things.



if street fighter didn't impress you're gonna be disappointed with most fighting games out there.. 

so i will just ask, what didn't you like about it? 

but to answer your question, you might wanna try KOF or Samurai Showdown..


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 23, 2011)

You could try BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 23, 2011)

if you dont like sf play tekken


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2011)

Or, alternatively, you could learn to juggle IRL.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 23, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Or, alternatively, you could learn to juggle IRL.


or you could learn how to play tekken. juggling is only really abused in tekken 6 br, in rage mode


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 23, 2011)

Play Smash brothers on an emulator 

Call me when SF adds a game mode like smash bros, I'll be interested.
Knocking people away to kill them is fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

i still don't get what he didn't like.. street fighter has the same core basics like every 2d fighting game.. tekken and virtual fighter types are the only alternative..


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Should I rebuy SSFIV or just wait for Street fighter x Tekken?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2011)

You should buy SSF4: Arcade Edition. It's only $30.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

what Hangat?r  said.. or better yet, wait for a superior game this October and buy King of Fighters XIII


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2011)

That, unless you're in South-America, very few people will actually play.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 23, 2011)

I FINALLY got GGPO to work lol. very nice. Third Strike is completely different mind fuck playing with  good people instead of AI.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 23, 2011)

Play Vampire Savior!


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> I FINALLY got GGPO to work lol. very nice. Third Strike is completely different mind fuck playing with  good people instead of AI.



Are you on right now? Let's run some matches. I go by CecileTea.



IronFist Alchemist said:


> Play Vampire Savior!



If you like sodomy then fuck yeah! lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> That, unless you're in South-America, very few people will actually play.



i hate that damn joke.. 

cuz i dunno what is it all about  

mind explainin?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 23, 2011)

sigh. KOF gets relatively little to no love from anyone....but some spaniards. for some reason Latin america will go ham over some KOF....i wish it was the same everywhere.



delirium said:


> Are you on right now? Let's run some matches. I go by CecileTea.
> 
> 
> okay...is there some friend list or what?
> ...



lol.

I'll go ahead and grab it. never really gave a darkstalkers game a chance.

right now i got 3rd strike, Alpha 2, last blade 2, and kof 2002. old games make u realize how shit your execution really is. goddamn.


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2011)

Khris said:


> i hate that damn joke..
> 
> cuz i dunno what is it all about
> 
> mind explainin?



South Americans LOVE old games. Almost as if SF II Champion Edition, Alpha and KoF 98 JUST got there lol.



Wu Fei said:


> sigh. KOF gets relatively little to no love from anyone....but some spaniards. for some reason Latin america will go ham over some KOF....i wish it was the same everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No friends list that I know of. Just find my name on the side and challenge. What's yours BTW so I know who's challenging and can decline requests.

Vampire Saviour is a really good game. It's the in between to the vs. series with air dashes and chain combos and shit all over the screen and everyone moving like they're on coffee sweetened with crack while still somehow being grounded enough to have a footsie game that is obviously influenced by the SF series.

It's a lot more obscure than the older SF series though so the regulars in that room can be pretty beastly. It'd be really hard to get good at the game if you're just getting anal raped.

I'm no where near that level though so we can level up there.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 23, 2011)

if we could fuckin connect lol.

i saw a vid of Vamp Savior....it almost looked like a guilty gear fight lol.


----------



## delirium (Jul 23, 2011)

I know... wtf it wouldn't let us connect.

lol yeah. Hsien-ko moves like she has XF lvl 3 on


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 24, 2011)

The people playing it are REALLY helpful tho if you're willing to learn, shit I can tell you a thing or two as well, I just started getting hardcore into it and I'm mad I didn't do it sooner, spending all my time playing Alpha 2 with this gem just chillin in the cut, lol...I HEART this game.


----------



## Agitation (Jul 24, 2011)

I grew up playing mass amounts of fighting games up until Budokai 3(which was amazing). 

Now I absolutly hate fighting games, what happened?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 24, 2011)

delirium ur nice with it man. I need to step my combos and hit confirming up. i played like it was SF2 lol. Parrying is hard.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2011)

Agitation said:


> I grew up playing mass amounts of fighting games up until Budokai 3(which was amazing).
> 
> Now I absolutly hate fighting games, what happened?




You played Budokai 3, that's what happened.

Oct 15 huh? I hope SNK has some good netcode ready for us. They need to realize japan isn't the only place that matters and that neglecting the internet play in other parts of the world is pretty much just telling us not to buy their game. They really have no excuse this time.


----------



## delirium (Jul 24, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> The people playing it are REALLY helpful tho if you're willing to learn, shit I can tell you a thing or two as well, I just started getting hardcore into it and I'm mad I didn't do it sooner, spending all my time playing Alpha 2 with this gem just chillin in the cut, lol...I HEART this game.



Definitely. I feel like you need some folks who are at your level to play with too though. The battle experience is different. But yeah, jump in there and soak it all in. It'll be hard at first but it's a fun game.



Wu Fei said:


> delirium ur nice with it man. I need to step my combos and hit confirming up. i played like it was SF2 lol. Parrying is hard.



Thanks. You're not so bad, either. You brought over some SF4 tactics like backdash on wake up but you know how to poke and play footsies. Parrying is hard at first but it's even harder with all the lag. It was hard to get into it with all the lag spikes.

Hopefully when GGPO is actually optimized for 3s this won't be a problem in 3SOE.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 24, 2011)

yeah i kept facepalming everyfricken time i backdashed on wakeup lol. and i would attempt focus attacks to absorb stuff lol.

i honestly don't know who i'd like to get better with. I'm liking Remy. tho i can already tell good parrying will destroy him. i need to try Necro.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> The people playing it are REALLY helpful tho if you're willing to learn, shit I can tell you a thing or two as well, I just started getting hardcore into it and I'm mad I didn't do it sooner, spending all my time playing Alpha 2 with this gem just chillin in the cut, lol...I HEART this game.



I used to be addicted to VS, great game.

Is that great Lei-Lei player is still around on GGPO? He is a really cool guy.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 24, 2011)

There are a couple of Lei-Leis, so I'd assume yes, lol.

Oh, and I'm down for some 3rd Strike too whenever you guys are on! Even tho 3s isn't really optimized for GGPO...fuck it, lol.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 24, 2011)

yeah i was fighting with a black screen at one point lol. But its fun. I just like the fact that i dont feel lik i'm dealing with turtle bullshit.

Makoto is the scariest shit i've ever seen like...wtf.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2011)

'koto got dat Dim Mak.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 24, 2011)

lol wow Vampire savior is actually hella good. when did it come out? cause it plays way to modern lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 24, 2011)

Don't play Remy, he sucks.

Darkstalkers came out during the late 90s.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> There are a couple of Lei-Leis, so I'd assume yes, lol.
> 
> Oh, and I'm down for some 3rd Strike too whenever you guys are on! Even tho 3s isn't really optimized for GGPO...fuck it, lol.



Edit:

I remembered his name, Kajoq.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 24, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> lol wow Vampire savior is actually hella good. when did it come out? cause it plays way to modern lol.



Told ya ass!  Came out in '97.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 24, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Don't play Remy, he sucks.
> 
> Darkstalkers came out during the late 90s.



but but...he has cool hair...

meh. I tend to alway run with the low tiers. i don't bitch too much so its str8. But in this game its like u can get dominated so quick lol. I just might have to roll with someone better. Urien and Akuma?



IronFist Alchemist said:


> Told ya ass!  Came out in '97.


 lol no lie, the game is solid as fuck.  Jedah is cool as hell. I like this wolf dude too. i need to watch some high level to see what they can do.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm always confused as to which the final game is. xD

I tend to stick with Donovan and Jedah, just because I like their designs.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 24, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> but but...he has cool hair...
> 
> meh. I tend to alway run with the low tiers. i don't bitch too much so its str8. But in this game its like u can get dominated so quick lol. I just might have to roll with someone better. Urien and Akuma?



Urien and Akuma are both pretty good characters. Urien has quite the learning curve though, because he's not very strong unless you know how to do Aegis setups/unblockables and corner tackle combos. 

Akuma is like a weaker Ken in my opinion.


----------



## delirium (Jul 24, 2011)

Pick Akuma. Crazy lag tactics all day! lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 24, 2011)

Too much Arcana. @_@


----------



## delirium (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone wanna run some matches on GGPO?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 25, 2011)

i got work in da morn but i'm down for few i guess.


----------



## delirium (Jul 25, 2011)

i just got off... so it's time to play some video games haha

3S or VS?


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jul 25, 2011)

delirium said:


> i just got off... so it's time to play some video games haha
> 
> 3S or VS?


Vampior Savior man Jon Talbain FTW


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 25, 2011)

id like to try VS. S3 be trippin.


----------



## delirium (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in the vs room


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 25, 2011)

My internet str8 up cut off. sorry. i need to sleep anyways. 

VS was fun.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 26, 2011)

So uhh lol....i was playing wit Mighty Mar and bunch of folks who were in VS top 8 Ultimate Fighting Game Tourn. I learned alot. I enjoy that game alot more than SF4. i did go off on Baco's B.B. Hood. That shit was ridiculous.

They all agreed, me starting with Judah is crazy lol.

unless i can tech guard i'm screwed against some folks.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Too much Arcana. @_@



no such thingggg

are you on the east coast? or at least midwest?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2011)

I just like to play new people + most of the matches I get lately are shitty 0 or 1 pings :\


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2011)

...isn't low ping = better? >_>


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 26, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I just like to play new people + most of the matches I get lately are shitty *0* or 1 pings :\



You have broken the laws of telecommunication by eliminating lag completely.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 26, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ...isn't low ping = better? >_>



I'm pretty sure it is. o__o


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, technically, I guess it isn't exact "ping".

When you have a near lagless connect with someone the game gives it a 4.
When you have a pretty good one, you get 3
2 is questionable, sometimes you can work with it
1 is basically unplayable
0 means the game can't even figure it out.. It could really good, but most often it's like your in a fish bowl.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2011)

So you mean bars, not ping. XD


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

*Arcade Update Adds Relius Clover To BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II*



> Arc System Works has an update planned for BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II that turns Relius Clover into a playable character. Like his son Carl, Relius also controls puppets in battle. Specific details about how the two characters differ have not been released. Arc System Works also plan to fine tune game balance with this update
> 
> Arcade players can look forward to a new version of BlazBlue: Continuum Shift II this winter. Location testing will begin on August 11 at Hey in Akihabara.



*Source:*


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2011)

Badass old man puppet character? I might like this.

Seriously why not Kokonoe though, I need Kokonoe+Tager for my mains.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Badass old man puppet character? I might like this.
> 
> Seriously why not Kokonoe though, I need Kokonoe+Tager for my mains.



Well we haven't actuslly seen kokonoe fight so I can understand but goddamit why not Jubei?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> no such thingggg
> 
> are you on the east coast? or at least midwest?



East Coast, we played, I'm Sanger_Zonvolt, Zenia and Cathy player.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2011)

^Ooooh shit, sup dude!


Hangat?r said:


> So you mean bars, not ping. XD



I guess? But there's no "bars" it just has a connection rating, so I call it ping. I guess I'm not up on all the proper terms. @_@


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 27, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> ^Ooooh shit, sup dude!



Sup.

So how come you dropped Sharl for Heart, just bored with her?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 27, 2011)

I expected sooooo much more from Schar when I first saw the character. My immediate thought was Axl from GG, except her chains were hella better 'cause they don't have hittable boxes, and you can't even clash them.

When I actually played the game for a while, I realized how one dimensional her pressure is and that she has no mix up. So I picked up Heart for an alt character and ended up liking her way more.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

*Pre-Order The King of Fighters XIII In The U.S. For A 4-Disc Soundtrack*



> Atlus USA are publishing The King of Fighters XIII in North America, and they announced today that they’re giving it their Atlus Spoils treatment with a limited 4-disc soundtrack compilation.
> 
> Pre-ordering The King of Fighters XIII from Amazon or Gamestop will net you four discs of music spanning the series’ 15-year history. The soundtrack compilation, Atlus USA say, is being produced according to pre-order demand. They also revealed the game’s final box art. It’ll have different covers on the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3:
> 
> King of Fighters XIII is due out on October 27th in the U.S. Rising Star Games will publish the game in Europe this winter. Japan gets King of Fighters XIII on October 25th.



You can watch the images of the covers and of the soundtrack 

*Source:*


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep, I'll preorder that bitch, I'll preorder that bitch and ride it hard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2011)

fuck yea 

the ps3 cover is so much better


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> fuck yea
> 
> the ps3 cover is so much better



True, true. 

Less Ash on cover the better. The PS3 version also has Mai on the cover. Thats boss. 

I really hope the online is good for this so I can finally drop AE and Blazblue once and for all. This and Ultimate MvC3 with the occasional AH3 is all I need!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> True, true.
> 
> Less Ash on cover the better. The PS3 version also has Mai on the cover. Thats boss.
> 
> I really hope the online is good for this so I can finally drop AE and Blazblue once and for all. This and Ultimate MvC3 with the occasional AH3 is all I need!



yeah.. but i really like the pre-order perks.. there are some awesome themes in former games that i wanted to hear again.. they were right giving us this cover, seeing how catherine's xbox cover was better..


----------



## Esura (Jul 29, 2011)

Khris said:


> yeah.. but i really like the pre-order perks.. there are some awesome themes in former games that i wanted to hear again.. they were right giving us this cover, seeing how catherine's xbox cover was better..



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C71zoAQdKU[/YOUTUBE]
Have no clue what the opening song is called but...

And I'm still sick about Xbox getting Katherine on the cover. So damn hot.....


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 29, 2011)

Fuuuuuuckyeah.

Pre-ordering like 10 of them KoFXIII.  

Not really, but fucking 4 OSTs, I'm sold.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2011)

pre-ordering it next month! Still haven't heard anything about the netcode though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 29, 2011)

Party time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2011)

thats some bitchin abel right there


----------



## Vai (Jul 29, 2011)

UltraDavid vs Hydro, match of evo.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2011)

That Steve guy is entertaining to watch. He just does not give a darn.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 29, 2011)

Was really hoping UltraDavid would take that.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 29, 2011)

my prediction is that wolfkr0ne will win the finals


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

Tha tournament is quite enjoyable to watch


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 29, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> my prediction is that wolfkr0ne will win the finals



He should make top 8, but doubt he'll win. A international player win, most likely being Daigo.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 29, 2011)

I hope America wins, but if America ain't in finals...I hope Daigo wins.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2011)

Americaaaa

Fuck yeahh!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 29, 2011)

KayoPolice. <33 

And LOL at dude using Dualshock.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

That girl's kinda hot


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2011)

Ya'll know she was born a man, right?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Ya'll know she was born a man, right?



It's a trap.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh crap. 

I just googled it, you're right. Holy shit. >_>


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> He should make top 8, but doubt he'll win. A international player win, most likely being Daigo.


youre saying that as if wolfkrone hasnt beaten daigo.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol he perfected that bitch. lol


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Oh crap.
> 
> I just googled it, you're right. Holy shit. >_>



It's cool.. Just says "born a man".

She's post op now, it's all good.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 29, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> It's cool.. Just says "born a man".
> 
> She's post op now, it's all good.



from what i just read on kotaku it said that he hasnt had anything done


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful fightstick. <3


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2011)

Yo damn.

WELP


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 29, 2011)

El Cubano Loco.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 29, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> youre saying that as if wolfkrone hasnt beaten daigo.



Which tournament are you talking about recently? 

Wolfkrone has a chance, but then again so do many players.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Beautiful, beautiful fightstick. <3



I beat Haga a few times in MVC3 and I was using an xbox 360 controller


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Which tournament are you talking about recently?
> 
> Wolfkrone has a chance, but then again so do many players.


never mind i got it wrong he beat daigo in a few rounds but daigo won the set


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2011)

never knew adon had this much potential


----------



## Vai (Jul 29, 2011)

you didnt watch last year ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2011)

easyman and gamerbee has been my favorite so far..



Vai said:


> you didnt watch last year ?



first evo


----------



## Vai (Jul 29, 2011)

Gamerbee's Adon is amazing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2011)

yeah.. easyman has epic man aura  

plus he's a controller user..


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 29, 2011)

. I think me and my boys skills are so advanced that we lose to scrubs and randomly beat Tokido lol. That akuma my fuckin god. wish we saved replays.

So i've been putting alot of time in 3S and Vampire Savior. My Jedah is making progress...finally making BB Hood work for wins and i'm getting wins off of people now. 

Third Strike lol....yo...this game is ridiculous


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 29, 2011)

Learn dat Sako infinite

I should get back into vsav I miss fish face


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 30, 2011)

Anybody know who took out Momochi, Shiro, and Mago at Evo?

I know Mago lost to Justin in Winner's bracket.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

good matches.. now for some mahvel :ho


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anybody know who took out Momochi, Shiro, and Mago at Evo?


Mago took out Momochi, Dancing Juicebox () took out Shiro and Wolfkrone took out Mago.

And Tokido looked so free against Daigo that it looked like he "gave up" the game to him.


----------



## Vai (Jul 30, 2011)

loved that moment.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

I wish they streamed on JTV, I don't even know if ustream has archived videos. =/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

Vai said:


> loved that moment.



ultras > logic


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Vai said:


> loved that moment.


Oh wow, thats epic. Did that happen at EVO?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking at the namebars, yes it did.

It also, ya know, says 'EVO' at the bottom, so...


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

EVO Day 2 has begun with Mahvel. Let the saltiness begin.


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Looking at the namebars, yes it did.
> 
> *It also, ya know, says 'EVO' at the bottom, so...*


It does? I can't see it.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

You can't read it, but there's the logo.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Three blue diamonds in a chevron pattern with 'EVO' written over them.

I can read it. >_>


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

Justin Wong just owned someone using Team Tokido.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 30, 2011)

Khris said:


> ultras > logic



That was logic

He jumped back so he had no dive kick, he was in the air, couldn't do anything but land on it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> That was logic
> 
> He jumped back so he had no dive kick, he was in the air, couldn't do anything but land on it.



couldn't he block once on the ground? i know its possible.. but that was really close..


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 30, 2011)

it hit him air born I think


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

It was either that or that ultra is super meaty.

Does anyone know if ustream has video archives, btw? Or do we have to wait for the evo 2k11 dvd (if there is such a thing)


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

Any ideas what will be playing when?  Looking for KoF and GG and BB/RS.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

ok the best evo moment ive seen so far was valle vs daigo and wong vs mago


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Beyond Choi and Mago, any other Sagat matches this year? Is RF at EVO?

*ED!*t: Holy shit @ D3thwi5h dat phoenix on point, start-up super like BLAOW


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2011)

the dumb fucks aren't video archiving...

heres some uploads of probably the best top 32-64 ever.



watch while you can.

*EDIT* lol. I'm watching RF vs. Valle now.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

Yo....deathwish...sup phoenix first character.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Cheers, Wu. And yeah AG, how fucking insane was that match? BLAOW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> it hit him air born I think



like i said.. pretty close.. it was definitely a butt cringing moment though


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

I really wish I got more sleep last night, really wanted to watch AE EVO live.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

I love Tatsu's X-23.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

dat Tron  

Flashmetriod can fuckin bring it..


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

RyRy repping VA


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

CaliPower blocking. xd


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 30, 2011)

Woot woot, Deathwish and Tatsu reppin Alex Arcade.

I'm sure Xian was in the air when Shiro landed that Ultra.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

fuck phoenix 

dat guy with cap/dorm/sent played really well..


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

that was alex valle, he is probably the best american sf player ever


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

That guy? That's Alex Valle, son. 

Clockwork is such a fraud, D3thwi5h deserves far more respect.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

fuck phoenix, that is one good thing about UMVC3


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

I want that tron and death's phoenix


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

Props to the commentary team.  Better than TNA wrestling


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2011)

folks stay knocking Justin Wong but he did his thing in SF4. the comp is just ridiculous now.

Marvel bores me now. I liked the Clockwork Valle match tho. that DOOM. valle....i sorta expect him to play with Cap America for some reason lol.


----------



## Darealone (Jul 30, 2011)

Valle did a nice job, but then Clockwork just hammered down. 

Im more excited for sunday finals tho. Sadly there arent any unknown players. I was really rooting for CJ Truth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Props to the commentary team.  Better than TNA wrestling



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Agmaster again.



thats it, i support that valle guy


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

'That Valle guy'? Lolwut, you must be new. xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 30, 2011)

I like that one guy Justin more.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Chris Who?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> 'That Valle guy'? Lolwut, you must be new. xD



new to EVO and tourneys? yeah, i said that about 4 times already


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Alex Valle is probably the player with the most longevity in all of USA fighting game history.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

Really doesn't get much more old school than Mr. Alex Valle.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 30, 2011)

Damn stream went down when Honnou came up.

I more interested in seeing GG OGs play than top marvel players lol


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2011)

neva mind...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 30, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Really doesn't get much more old school than Mr. Alex Valle.



Weeell....maybe John Choi and Mike Watson (if he still competed)...and TOMO O-FUCKING-HIRA!!! 

Whom I think is just a myth of Shen Long proportions, haha.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Weeell....maybe John Choi and Mike Watson (if he still competed)...and TOMO O-FUCKING-HIRA!!!
> 
> Whom I think is just a myth of Shen Long proportions, haha.



Lol well yeah. Valle though is the most well known nationally and internationally and the first American to fight Daigo.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Which you only mention cause it was said on the EVO stream.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 30, 2011)

That's all cali

where's the love for eddie lee and folk?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Which you only mention cause it was said on the EVO stream.



Duh, I haven't been in the scene as long as James Chen and S-Kill and back then most of the Toronto players hardly knew what was going on in the American scene. Like they said, it's completely different now than what it was in the past, back in the day it was simply rivalries inside the GTA, now it's Toronto vs Montreal or even more on a national scale of country vs country.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> That's all cali
> 
> where's the love for eddie lee and folk?



There are fg's outside of Japanese colony of California??


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 30, 2011)

Eddie Lee's a fucking BAWSS, I wish he still competed too, he was the JWong of MvC1.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

90% of the time the chat is talking about Kayo. 

---

Oh my god Aris and Kayo on stream 2 with the god like commentary.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

EVO: Where wanting to marry Kayo is common and dudes get beat by 8-year olds.

And apparently Mike Ross can play Marvel now. Twilight zone up in this bitch.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

This little kid.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

dang id hate to loose to noah


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Noah would blow you up. xd


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

HOLY SHIT

DYING

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2011)

LOLOLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

hooooolly shit.


----------



## Vai (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh deadpool.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 30, 2011)

DR Rey


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

LOL the end of that match was hilarious, I was getting worried for Mike Ross.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

It woulda been better if Mike Ross got blown up, though. But I'll take that too, MvC3 is hilarious. xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh wow, new evo moment.

I really thought he had that and wanted to see him win.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Hype match between Yipes and Combo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

I like Combofiend and all but I was really pulling for Yipes, but good match regardless.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 30, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> That's all cali
> 
> where's the love for eddie lee and folk?



Cause Cali is the best.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 30, 2011)

Dr Ray playing Deadpool in character...literally 

Only DP would blow himself up, lmao.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> I like Combofiend and all but I was really pulling for Yipes, but good match regardless.



Yipes is in losers now ya? So hopefully we get to see a rematch.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

Poor Joe.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2011)

Needs Adam Sessler on commentary. He's the Micheal Cole of video game commentary.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Going all the way to Evo and losing to an 8 year old has to really hurt.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Noah for grand finals. Have him get beat by Jwong, more hate than ever.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2011)

and then he puts his hand out shake your hand?! i'd be conflicted inside.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Srsly, when did Mike Ross learn to play Marvel?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

From Viscant.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

Guess Team Hong Kong will be nerfed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Losers finals will be Yipes vs Daigo.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 30, 2011)

Yay, now Yun/Yang/Fei will suck like everyone else! 

:|


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 30, 2011)

Incoming Yun and Yang dropping in tiers.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


>



hes been implying this since the day ae came to consoles


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

I really thought Daigo was done.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I really thought Daigo was done.



dont worry noah will take him out


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't doubt in Daigo.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2011)

lmFAO. my dude mad. Daigo skipped off smilin real quick lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Noah vs Royal Flush, gdlk!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Alright my little dude, lets go.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 30, 2011)

Hulk SMASH!


----------



## ki0 (Jul 30, 2011)

Guys watch this:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di52SYOcf7k&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh shit    .


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2011)

holy shit noah.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

He should be the community kid, for sure. xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Hype match, Noah could do this.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

This fucking child.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

You mad cause he'd whoop you hard?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 30, 2011)

Damn, Noah.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

ki0 said:


> Guys watch this:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di52SYOcf7k&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


who gives a fuck about daigo.............


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Still props to Royal Flush for his team.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 30, 2011)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAH, the little kid did it.

*@ cnorwood:* I care about Daigo........even though that video is super old.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You mad cause he'd whoop you hard?



More like cheering for Royal Flush because his team is actually unique.


----------



## ki0 (Jul 30, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> who gives a fuck about daigo.............



it's not about Daigo, but the other dude. That dude has some serious skill. His rushdown game is one of a kind.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

ill teach that kid some real fighting after he tourney


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Great Trish from Frankie.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

Aris is going to marry Kayo and adopt Noah.

Haggar as so many issues as a anchor.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> The kid would body you as well fool.



Yes, but I don't play Mahvel, and I ain't hatin'. So I'm still ahead of you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Yes, but I don't play Mahvel, and I ain't hatin'. So I'm still ahead of you.



Haha. 

I thought you did play Marvel. 

Go to EVO and represent your country.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2011)

I wish i was as good as that kid when i was his age playing marvel.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I wish i was as good as that kid at my age playing marvel.



Fix'd            .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Kid has natural talent, he is a rising future legend.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Fix'd            .



He can't beat me now. I know how to unplug the controllers quick.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK COMBOFIEND!!!!????


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

haha combofiend


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic match between Combofiend and Fanatiq, wanted to see these two fight since I saw Fanatiq on CC.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Combofiend always comes back with Spencer.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

have i missed any of saltypino champ. i havent seen him yet on the stream


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

damn wong put that dude on blast


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2011)

BIOOOOONIIIIIIIIIIIIC AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARM!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 30, 2011)

Definitely going to EVO next year, shit is much too hype to just stay behind a computer, haha.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 30, 2011)

Andy “Resets” OCR. 

---

Yeah I also plan to go next year as well. Was originally going to go with the Toronto crew this year but didn`t have the funds.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Noah is in losers now right?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

Chris G getting booed for bodying an eight year old. 

I missed the Combofiend-Fanatiq match. I love watching those two play.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 30, 2011)

The audience @ Chris G:


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

Heck, I bet that anyone who plays that kid is gonna get booed.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 30, 2011)

If I beat Noah I'd walk up to the kid and with my hand on the top of his head I say, "Welcome to the World. You've a ways to go." 


then walk away with mah cape blowing in the wind wit flam patterns.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 30, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Heck, I bet that anyone who plays that kid is gonna get booed.



What if Kayo played against him?


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> What if Kayo played against him?



people would be too scared of booing a tranny?


hahah daigo got perfected by an unkown


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

They'd go "WOOOOOOOHHHH!"


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> If I beat Noah I'd walk up to the kid and with my hand on the top of his head I say, "Welcome to the World. You've a ways to go."
> 
> 
> then walk away with mah cape blowing in the wind wit flam patterns.



Ovan with a Kamina cape?


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Wait...did I miss something?

Did someone say an eight year old is playing at EVO? The fuck?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

They had to start Top 32 with Bionic Arm.


----------



## Vai (Jul 30, 2011)

HYPE          !


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...did I miss something?
> 
> Did someone say an eight year old is playing at EVO? The fuck?



Just got eliminated but he made it to top 50


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...did I miss something?
> 
> Did someone say an eight year old is playing at EVO? The fuck?


well he did show up to a few majors before. but yea its an 8 year old who is actually pretty good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...did I miss something?
> 
> Did someone say an eight year old is playing at EVO? The fuck?



Yes, and he took down some good players.

Now time for Bionic Arm!


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 30, 2011)

fyi have you heard some of these guys talk? floe and fillipino champ have the most hilarious voices


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 30, 2011)

I saw that coming! 

Never attack Dante like that when he's got three bars and you don't have XFC.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

Yipes on the house mic FTW.

Is it true that Tokido is out?


----------



## Esura (Jul 30, 2011)

Any Youtube videos of this fighting prodigy?

I think I would feel uber salty and simultaneously impressed losing to an eight year old. I'm shocked an eight year old can play well. My nephew is 12 and cant play any fighters worth shit and if he lose he cry.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2011)

Well it's nice to see a fellow X-23 player make it that far.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 30, 2011)

Haggar clutch is best clutch


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 30, 2011)

Chris G getting the cheers now. Oh you people.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 30, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Chris G getting the cheers now. Oh you people.



In Mahvel, Phoenix teams are a more heinous act that child abuse


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2011)

Jericho is at EVO? I just heard Y2J on my screen but had the window minimized.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

JEEEEAAAAAAANNNNNNN!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

Fucken Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> JEEEEAAAAAAANNNNNNN!!



Yipes screaming that on mic was priceless.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

Fucken Richard!!!!!

Not you too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

Holy shit @ Justin doing another Never Give Up moment in EVO.

I feel sorry for Marn for getting blown-up by Jean. TWICE in succession.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

Poor Marn. 

Justin with amazing comebacks.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

Richard sure got mindfucked by JWong. Combofiend just Bionic Arm'd his way to Top 8.

This shit's so damn hype.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 31, 2011)

Links people, links!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

To the stream? .

Too slow? .

Don't wanna watch? Keep refreshing .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn Clockwork got so greedy omg.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

X-ray blowing up Clockwork in the final round made my night, thank you X-ray.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

We already have three Phoenixes in Top 8, no thank you.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

Was hoping to see the Doctor in the finals.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

Wait for next year. Doom's best friend ain't there yet.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

West Coast West Coast West Coast West Coast West Coast!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

Screw you Duy, you and your army of Dark Phoenix players.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 31, 2011)

Is EVO finished? The stream doesn't seem to work anymore. If it is, is there anywhere to watch matches yet?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo day 2, yes. EVO day 3 is around the corner, and is all-finals.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

So EVO day-2 is in the stream archive, but not DAy-1. =/


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> So EVO day-2 is in the stream archive, but not DAy-1. =/



Super is boring anyway.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2011)

Best fail from yesterday

[YOUTUBE]1CPIqVL3ZQ4[/YOUTUBE]

or is it win?


----------



## Ziko (Jul 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> So EVO day-2 is in the stream archive, but not DAy-1. =/



Where is this stream archive exactly?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

Check the ustream channel.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Best fail from yesterday
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1CPIqVL3ZQ4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> or is it win?


its extreme win from mike ross.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2011)

Marvel vs Capcom 3: Combo dropper.

That Y2J guy should change his name. Shame on him running around with the king of bling blings name and playing like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

my first ever arcade stick 



so far its good.. i am able to do all the combos that i used to do on the dualshock, my only beef is that i am not used to a layout like that.. its better now, since i set "no function" for those buttons at the far right.. 

i still need to play it more to really reach my level again.. hopefully i even surpass it  


any pointers guys?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2011)

Damn, some godlike Hakumen play by Sparks


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2011)

Spark had their number. He tore Spiral Knight up with his retardedly strong defense and his crazy offensive reflexes. Now i don't play much Blazblue but I don't know why dude wasted a round with Makoto. That bitch seems like a waste of DLC. Her entire playstyle just screams free to me.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> my first ever arcade stick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwww, you should have bought a TE stick instead.

*@ S.A.F:* Could've sworn someone told me Makoto was one of the top characters in the game a while back.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2011)

Makoto is top tier in BB. That's why people didn't like it when LK picked her. I forgot if Hakumen is mid or low. But Sparks is just THAT good with him


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Awwww, you should have bought a TE stick instead.
> 
> *@ S.A.F:* Could've sworn someone told me Makoto was one of the top characters in the game a while back.



i asked for it.. but they ran out at my local store 

still, this is my first one.. gonna go with it, till UMvC3 arrives..


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

Please tell me you didn't pay more than $25 for that thing. >_<


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

i actually did 

i dont care if i got ripped off.. i needed one asap.. whats good, is that all my friends are getting one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

SC5 gameplay


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

No, that's fucking horrid. It's quite literally one of the worst sticks you can get, a complete waste of money. >_<


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> No, that's fucking horrid. It's quite literally one of the worst sticks you can get, a complete waste of money. >_<



thanx for the input.. but i am sticking with it for now


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd take it back and spend the money on a Qanba from Play-Asia, Q2's aren't too expensive, and still a helluva lot better than that. That Tekken stick has no usable components, hard to mod because it's soldered to the PCB, has really crappy stock parts and is just horrid overhaul. You got jacked, son.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'd take it back and spend the money on a Qanba from Play-Asia, Q2's aren't too expensive, and still a helluva lot better than that. That Tekken stick has no usable components, hard to mod because it's soldered to the PCB, has really crappy stock parts and is just horrid overhaul. You got jacked, son.



just gonna get the feel of arcade sticks with it for now though.. i am already having a very good start.. but i guess, i'll tell my friends what you said


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

Yea, tell your buddies to just order a Qanba or a TE online. The wait is really worth it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

A bad stick doesn't really give you the right feel... plus the input sensitivity of that Tekken stick is ass. 

Hell, a Datel stick woulda been better. xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

Tekken is the only fighter I really know nothing about in EVO, by that I mean advantages and disadvantages between the characters, can't even tell by watching the matches.

Sweep kick into juggle to wall combo seems standard to everyone, so not alot of variety from a spectator side, but I don't play it, compared to Soul Calibur where there are obvious advantages and ring out characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

A major difference that no SC has been good since 2, too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> A major difference that no SC has been good since 2, too.


True enough I suppose

I can't wait to see how SC5 will do at EVO next year at least though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

not a tekken player.. but what a bob-fest


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 31, 2011)

LK was so close


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

i want rip to win as a fellow law player


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

Anybody know the Top5 characters for T6?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

Bob Law Bob Bob Bob


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 31, 2011)

Bob
Bob
Bob
Bob
Lars

edit: lol Hangatyr troll minds think alike


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 31, 2011)

@SAF last page.

Makoto is the bar none best character in CS2. That's why LK picked her.


----------



## Helix (Jul 31, 2011)

I been a Tekken fan all my life, but even I will admit that top 8 was shitty. Nothing but Bobs.

Can't wait for TTT2.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anybody know the Top5 characters for T6?



if you are talking about tiers, its usually listed like
Lars
Law
Bob 
Steve/bryan


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Bob
> Bob
> Bob
> Bob
> ...



-T-fist bumps-

That translator dude is a total homo, that dude is wearing TapOut and is as such a douche, and that SC5 dude that came out has no chin. xD


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

so hype for TTT2


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

So Eddie Gordo even works with pro-players.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

i love the mishima love in ttt2. gotta start practicing EWGF's


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 31, 2011)

TTT2 looks epic. 

Gonna get Hybrid to try out that bitch and get TTT HD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

Devil Jin is still gay as hell.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

I like DJ. i wish he was a little more like TTT jin though. mishima karate>all


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

hahaha 
Mortal kombat!!
SUCKS!!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

TBH, I hope MK ends quick.


----------



## Kaitou (Jul 31, 2011)

Bah, MK is boring, yeah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

i can't wait for mahvel


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

I notice all MK players use pad, did Chris G play marvel on pad?

Edit:

Nah he is stick, so MK might just be more comfortable on pad.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> TBH, I hope MK ends quick.



my thoughts exactly


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

Mahvel will probably take forever though, so I'll probably be sleeping by the time AE comes up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

Looking forward to AE finals the most.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 31, 2011)

Dude in the crowd was caught sleeping after a MK fight. Guess thats tells you where MK stands.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

I wonder if this will be MK9's only year on the main stage.

I'm ready for Mahvel.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I wonder if this will MK9's only year on the main stage.
> .



doubt it......


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 31, 2011)

After watching a couple of MK fights I'm starting to get bored.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2011)

"Do you drive trains?"
"You conduct them, like an orchestra."

The commentary is the best part of these matches


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

It's been like an hour, the loser's finalist better not win the set.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Aris wants to marry Kayo, so...



Not much of a trap if you're willing to get caught...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

You just love that pre-op Poison cosplay, don'tcha?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 31, 2011)

I can deal with 2 outta 3 holes


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 31, 2011)

bracket reset on the least entertaining game D:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

not a bad final tho.. kinda enjoying it..


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> bracket reset on the least entertaining game D:



Blaz blue didnt have a bracket reset.....


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

That's a 96.

And I'm definitely not gonna be awake for AE.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

i dont understand the cyrax choice.. he was still trolling with melina.. should've just stuck to her..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah choosing cyrax right there just tells me that he was desperate.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 31, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Blaz blue didnt have a bracket reset.....



lol BB is way more entertaining than mk9


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

Dat Jop, man. Neckbeard definition. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

Lmao, dat belt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yeah choosing cyrax right there just tells me that he was desperate.



either that, or he knew he was getting beat.. either way, pretty shitty move.. 

mahvel time... my body it ready


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 31, 2011)

That MK belt.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

pl was adapting to his milena. he wouldve lost any way


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

this belt looks better than the WWE spinner belt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> pl was adapting to his milena. he wouldve lost any way



but i felt PL was kinda more comfortable fighting cyrax.. he was much more on the defensive when he fought melina..


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

Mahvel time!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

PL gets, medal, trophy and belt......oh and first place winnings. So jealous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

i am happy for him though, he looks really happy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

this montage kinda makes me proud to be a fighting fan


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> lol BB is way more entertaining than mk9


hahahahahahaha


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Mahvel time!



Nope. 3rd Stike exhibition


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

Been playing Street Fighter from what I remember since 1992, time goes by in a hurry.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2011)

Time for some 3s BITCH!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

First match needed to be Amir vs Ken-I with Rock commentating.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

great chun..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

NICE 

dat select character screen


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

So glad to hear Dudley's original voice. pek


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

these side windows are kinda annoying


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

Now I miss seeing 3rd Strike as a main event.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

Khris, stop frontin' like you know. xD

But yes, KO/Kokujin Dudley + Francis = 


I sure as fuck don't miss this match-up, though. Her fucking pokes. >_<


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Khris, stop frontin' like you know. xD
> 
> But yes, KO/Kokujin Dudley + Francis =
> 
> ...



didn't get that expression.. but i am calling it like it is.. that chun is fuckin epic.. dat amir guy is awesome


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

Google sextaro vs amir


That Super is still fucking bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Google sextaro vs amir
> 
> 
> That Super is still fucking bullshit.



epic bout..  

cant wait for OE..


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

Watching this really makes me miss Rockefeller commentating. I was hoping he'd do more after that DogFace interview, but Vick dropped off the face of the earth, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

HOLY SHIT THERE'S A NEW ASK DR. SUB-ZERO EP


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

dang this alex ryu match is too raw


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 31, 2011)

Dat Combofiend.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

How ironic that a Phoenix player like Champ gave Combofiend some advice when there's a chance the two of them will duke it out later.

But awesome shit by Combofiend.

Edit: Holy shit. PR Rog is solid right now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 31, 2011)

J-Wong time.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

Justin couldn't handle Phoenix.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 31, 2011)

bullshit pheonix...could care less bout Viscant. But i did view him as the one to beat in this shit.

Yo i like Richard N. Dante best but PR Rogs Dante as far as usage goes is ridiculous. GREAT use of the shot gun spray move.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

No more Justin Wong vs Combofiend in GF now. 

Holy shit Combofiend taking two Phoenixes already.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

dam combofiend bodied champ


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 31, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> No more Justin Wong vs Combofiend in GF now.
> 
> Holy shit Combofiend taking two Phoenixes already.



u'll prolly see it in losers finals..


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I notice all MK players use pad, did Chris G play marvel on pad?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Nah he is stick, so MK might just be more comfortable on pad.



I find essentially all fighters to be more comfortable on pad to be honest. The more I attempt to use my stick the more I start to hate it. Only reason I've continued to keep using it is because its easier to use my stick on my PC to play on GGPO than it is my DS3. I have to keep fiddling with that fucking MotionJoy shit.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> u'll prolly see it in losers finals..


And now it happens.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

justin/noel was awesome :33


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

Phoenix in GF. Just as predicted.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 31, 2011)

How the hell did PR Rog drop the combo?


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 31, 2011)

bout to be the best fight ever.

*herp derp...nvm.*


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

i hope combo whoops his ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

hype


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

Combofiend cracked. He could have killed Wolverine in Round 1.

PR Rog fucking perfected Justin Wong. Holy shit. Nobody predicted that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

PR Balrog = BAMF


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 31, 2011)

Seth Killian acting stunned.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

Dante in GF. Let's go!!!

Edit: Phoenix FTW (or FTL to some).


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 31, 2011)

It doesn't have to be like this.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't take anything from Viscant. That guy's really a technician. That Haggar assist is so effective.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 31, 2011)

his face was priceless.
PR Rog fightin on sheer will.

Viscant is evil incarnate.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

HOLY SHIT! ROG ROG FIGHT DA PHOENIX!!!!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay, that was pretty epic.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2011)

NEVER GIVE UP!!!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 31, 2011)

GET HYPED!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

Holy shit, these finals is just...................................WOW.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

That moment goes straight to the history books. PR Rog already won.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

fuck phoenix


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

People are going to remember PR Rog's Tron more than Viscant winning.


----------



## Esura (Jul 31, 2011)

Tron is boss.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

Fuck yea!!!!

West Coast!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

nerf the bitch 

respek PR


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2011)

I ain't even mad about that. what a reset


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Jul 31, 2011)

Khris said:


> nerf the bitch


In UMVC3, she already is, right? Though can't say until we see it applied in majors by next year.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats to Viscant, happy for him.

Come UMvC3 Phoenix dominance won't be like this.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

Hahahahaha, only the cool kids know about that vest.

<---- Cool kid.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> In UMVC3, she already is, right? Though can't say until we see it applied in majors by next year.



yea i know.. we'll see next year


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

Quiet Duy, you live pretty close but didn't even go to EVO.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Quiet Duy, you live pretty close but didn't even go to EVO.





Over four hour drive, plus work over the weekend owned me.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 31, 2011)

Viscant bout to get some poon.

Combofiend and Justin still the best.

PR Rog won matches like Naruto lol.

Viscant....buh. Happy for him but dang he played the bad guy in this tourney for me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Over four hour drive, plus work over the weekend owned me.



But it's EVO man, no other tournament like this. You could of somehow got time off work for this weekend if you really tried to. 

---

Hype for AE. 

Daigo vs Poongko should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 31, 2011)

PR Rog may have lost, but that win against Hagger and Phoenix with only Tron was great.

Well played to Viscant though, glad to see someone who worked for something so long finally get it.

Now I can sleep.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 31, 2011)

hmmm....Poongko is crazy and he's gonna make Daigo go beast. The only person i've seen do as much ballsy stuff is Alex Valle.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> But it's EVO man, no other tournament like this. You could of somehow got time off work for this weekend if you really tried to.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Yea, I probably could have. But I initially didn't plan on going because I haven't been playing very much in the past months and became more ass than I was in previous years.

It's like a self punishment for not attending Wednesday Night Fights to practice and staying sharp in the game.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

balrog documentary so hype


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 31, 2011)

LOL BALROG DAD and chalkboard lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2011)

why do i see mike tyson? or am i missing something? 


edit: NVM


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 31, 2011)

IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW LOL


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2011)

That was fucking gdlk.

He got paid, old man, he got paid.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Yea, I probably could have. But I initially didn't plan on going because I haven't been playing very much in the past months and became more ass than I was in previous years.
> 
> It's like a self punishment for not attending Wednesday Night Fights to practice and staying sharp in the game.



Well that's fair. If I lived in Cali I would definitely try to make it out to as much events as possible and get more experience in against some of the top players (I'm jealous).

---

That Balrog documentary was just hilarious and epic.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

the fuck is ono talking about?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 31, 2011)

Tokido


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2011)

Trollkido


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

Bye-bye Wolfkrone, loving the American cries in the chat right now.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

guys that isnt daigo its his friend


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2011)

Daigo!!!!! NOOO!!!!


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 31, 2011)

cant wait for the dick riders to say that was his friend


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 31, 2011)

Justin perfected out of Mahvel?!

Daigo perfected in AE?!

Is this real life?!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 31, 2011)

What the fuck did I just see.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 1, 2011)

Tokido is out


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2011)

No Tokido.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

will someone please take daigos bitch ass out. his dick riders sicken me


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2011)

I love you Daigo!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2011)

FUUDO!!!! pek


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 1, 2011)

jeeesus christ.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> will someone please take daigos bitch ass out. his dick riders sicken me



Don't hate the playa, hate the game! 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I just did that to irritate you.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Don't hate the playa, hate the game!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh i dont hate daigo, i just want to read the excuses his dickriders will make after he looses


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 1, 2011)

DAIGO IS DEAD


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2011)

No Daigo. 

----

Fuudo or Poongko who do I want to win?


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

WHEN WILL YOU GUYS REALIZE THAT WAS HIS FRIEND


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay...time to root for America.

GOGO LATIF!!!


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 1, 2011)

lol Latif is still going thru the gauntlet even tho he not doin SBO.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> oh i dont hate daigo, i just want to read the excuses his dickriders will make after he looses



His jack off arm was acting up.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 1, 2011)

LAFUCKINTIIIF


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 1, 2011)

Latif is on a mission.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 1, 2011)

YEEEEEESSSSSSS


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 1, 2011)

Latif tearing it up!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2011)

What the fuck is going on with EVO. 

I know Latif killed it at SBO but wow.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2011)

Latif about to lose. 

I mean this guy is supposedly a master at Virtua Fighter? Yeah....its over dawgs.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 1, 2011)

WHO DA FUCK IS FUUDA?!!


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> What the fuck is going on with EVO.


Justin not winning Marvel and Daigo not winning SSF4? Hell has frozen over. 

Latif is already spent dealing with Tokido, Daigo AND Poongko. You gotta give it to him.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn you Fuudo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2011)

FUUDO! Your the man, Team Japan. pek


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn, America always gets so close...

Grats to Fuudo though.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> WHO DA FUCK IS FUUDA?!!



Apparently a master at Virtua Fighter the game that is execution heavy. If you're a master of that game SSF4 is a cakewalk. Probably why the skill level between him and Latif was so big.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 1, 2011)

This is the first time I watched EVO on live-stream and I have to say it's an awesome experience.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

damnit the weeaboos still win


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> damnit the weeaboos still win



I think americans should start playing Virtua Fighter. It would benefit us all in our skill.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 1, 2011)

Virtua Fighter Players >>> SF 

*used to main Kage*


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey, at least those who keep saying that the twins are broken can STFU now.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuudo reminds me of an asian Elijah Wood.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> damnit the weeaboos still win



So go practice and attend EVO next year to take down the Japanese players.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 1, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> Fuudo reminds me of an asian Elijah Wood.



More like a Daniel Ratcliffe a.k.a. Harry Potter, lol...



> So go practice and attend EVO next year to take down the Japanese players.



WILL DO! 

....Who am I kidding


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2011)

Great EVO this year, unexpected results. If I bet it would of been Wong for Marvel and Daigo for AE, thank god I didn't bet.

Looking forward to being there next year and hopefully not getting bodied.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So go practice and attend EVO next year to take down the Japanese players.



again its not the japanese players i have a problem with its the fans. (the fans who arent from japan, hence why i used weeaboos) its not that i beleive in some sort of patriotism. but like 95% of weaboos who beleive japan is some magical land, superior to every other country. yet themselves never even living (or even visiting in most cases) in japan.  that same mentality is the one that carrys over to fighting games. they beleive japan is naturally superior, every other country is free, and japanese players can just steam roll all over everyone else just because they are japanese. yet they themselves arent hardcore players and dont understand the hard work that goes into winning a tourney, and that the particular japanese players who do win, dont win because they are japanese, but its because they put a lot of hard work and determination into the game

-if tl;dr practically what i said was weaboo dickriders piss me off


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting Arcana heart 3..

What's you guys' opinion about this game?


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 1, 2011)

I heard AH3 is pretty good.  you should ask Bbq though, I believe she has it


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

I have AH3 and I highly recommend it, not a bad investment. But yeah, BBq's word is better than mine.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Apparently a master at Virtua Fighter the game that is execution heavy. If you're a master of that game SSF4 is a cakewalk. Probably why the skill level between him and Latif was so big.



Umm, Latif is originally a GG player. SBO level GG player, it's not like he doesn't come from an execution heavy, highly technical game. The difference is, Fuudo lives in Japan, where the level paly is higher, the top players are less spread out, and they have places to meet and play just about any time they want to.



Scizor said:


> I'm thinking about getting Arcana heart 3..
> 
> What's you guys' opinion about this game?


Worthy investment! I have an AH3 thread here if you want to go scoop info from it. There's also  and  that have a lot of great info on the game.



TeenRyu said:


> I heard AH3 is pretty good.  you should ask Bbq though, I believe *she* has it


wtf??


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> -if tl;dr practically what i said was weaboo dickriders piss me off


I completely agree with you 100%.



Scizor said:


> I'm thinking about getting Arcana heart 3..
> 
> What's you guys' opinion about this game?


Its pretty good. Worth the price. Only thing that annoys me is those fucking side bars...which was cute at first but it shortens the fucking screen. Bbq is the local AH3 guy here though and knows much more about the game than I do.



TeenRyu said:


> I heard AH3 is pretty good.  you should ask Bbq though, I believe *she* has it


I never knew bbq was a girl now. 

Hey bbq, you free Tuesday? I'm down for some AH3 if you are.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuck you guys. lol


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

Your date with Esura is set either way, brah. He's not fussy about genitalia either way.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Eh, my set gets me confused as a girl all the time so I feel ya.

Some chick on this forum invited me to some all girl PSN thing awhile ago too when I had that Aqua sig.

EDIT: The fuck? I hate you Hangatyr.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE TROLL


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't people here have girlfriends of thier own.

Don't sweat it Bbq, I've been confused as a girl too. Though it kinda makes sense considering my set.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm living the bachelor life, one night at a time.

I keeps it real. I don't want to get into a relationship until I'm in my 30s. Then I'll settle down and be a house dad, taking care of the kids and shit.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Posting this just for the hell of it.

Viscant has hella haters on SRK. Man. 


The comment section is ridiculous.



> exittt
> August 1, 2011
> Reply #112
> This was NOT a deserved win.
> ...





> RaiJinKen
> August 1, 2011
> Reply #109
> I know Viscant is a nice and respected guy, but I simply have no respect for Phoenix players, at all.
> ...





> mega_buster
> July 31, 2011
> Reply #102
> Iam sorry not trying to bash viscant but anyone who wins with phoenix I dont call a true win PR rog is wayy better than viscant he got there legit glad umvc3 will nerf her





> FLAMEHAZE_MEKKA
> July 31, 2011
> Reply #98
> in my eyes he didn?t deserve that win , i got no respect for phoenix players but at least PR rog took 1st set 2 bad he was in loser?s





> TrollThisSRK
> July 31, 2011
> Reply #70
> I like Viscant but I really feel like he was outplayed all night and won because of a stupidly overpowered character.
> Grats to PR Rog. Really man, you are the shit.



Haters make me sick.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

Which is kinda ironic, ya know, hatin' on haters.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Touche. **

Haters need to get called out though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, just let it roll off your back.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

Hahaha, TeenRyu was trippin' 

*Anyways:*


Yet another version already.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Touche. **
> 
> Haters need to get called out though.



I'M CALLIN' YOU OUT


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Well goddamn man.

I thought AE was the last one. Focus on SFxTekken and Darkstalkers goddammit.

EDIT: Hangatyr....pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok, the balance update is free....that'll work.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, Esura....Imma join you guys on AH3. 

I'll probably suck though.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

You'll do fine, against me anyways.

I drop combos so...goddamn...easy with any other character who name isn't Heart, and I only know her basic BnBs.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm not a hater, I'ma troll.

What are combo's?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

Funniest thing is, if you watched those matches, his Wesker did a good deal of the work for his team.

Plus there was like 50 Phoenix teams at Evo.. he won. Period.

edit: I'll play some Arcana tonight. I haven't played in a while, so I'll probably be off my shit.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

@ Hangatyr

Hater...troll...same thing. 

Combos are things that you cant do.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 1, 2011)

The frontpage comments on SRK are alot like YouTube comments....just full of the dumbest shit you'll ever read, shit is sad.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Funniest thing is, if you watched those matches, his Wesker did a good deal of the work for his team.
> 
> Plus there was like 50 Phoenix teams at Evo.. he won. Period.
> 
> edit: I'll play some Arcana tonight. I haven't played in a while, so I'll probably be off my shit.


Man I wish I watched those matches, it sounded like hype.

I get off work at around 7PM EST so I'll prolly play you guys around then.



IronFist Alchemist said:


> The frontpage comments on SRK are alot like YouTube comments....just full of the dumbest shit you'll ever read, shit is sad.


True.

Still not understanding all this Phoenix is overpowered shit though. She is an incredibly high risk character to use.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

...have you not seen lvl 3 KFC Dark Phoenix? 

Mahvel was super hype, though. So many good moments. d3athwi5h, Noah, dude blowing himself up after exposing Mike Ross (I still don't get how he got that far in Mahvel), Tron comeback, perfecting Jwong to get into Grand Finals.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah Lvl3 XFactor Dark Phoenix is the dumbest thing ever put into a fighting game since Ivan Ooze


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Funniest thing is, if you watched those matches, his Wesker did a good deal of the work for his team.
> 
> Plus there was like 50 Phoenix teams at Evo.. he won. Period.
> 
> edit: I'll play some Arcana tonight. I haven't played in a while, so I'll probably be off my shit.



Send me an invite when you do, I haven't played for a few days.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ...have you not seen lvl 3 KFC Dark Phoenix?
> 
> Mahvel was super hype, though. So many good moments. d3athwi5h, Noah, dude blowing himself up after exposing Mike Ross (I still don't get how he got that far in Mahvel), Tron comeback, perfecting Jwong to get into Grand Finals.


I have, but lets not forget that she has the lowest health in the entire game.

But I hope someone uploads this shit on Youtube though. I want to see that Tron comeback.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Send me an invite when you do, I haven't played for a few days.



Oh, cool, so that's four of us. 

I'll be available from 5PM EST and so on.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have, but lets not forget that she has the lowest health in the entire game.
> 
> But I hope someone uploads this shit on Youtube though. I want to see that Tron comeback.



Dude, her health doesn't matter. Every normal she does shoots out projectiles, she has fly, her projectiles double up, track and are super fast, she can teleport, she's fast and does retarded damage. Tack on lvl 3 x-factor, which just boosts her even further, and you've a retarded character. Most of the time people can't even touch her because she's flipping around all over screen with so much shit on there you can barely see her.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> But I hope someone uploads this shit on Youtube though. I want to see that Tron comeback.



[YOUTUBE]CrvShoP4us0[/YOUTUBE]

Starts at 32 seconds


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

missed AE tourney 

still though, my first EVO and i enjoyed it.. i wish could go some year.. not to necessarily compete.. but to just be there.. am sure there are non-tourney booths right?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> [YOUTUBE]CrvShoP4u
> 
> Starts at 32 seconds



That fight was intense as hell, my god. D;


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

There's a lot of non-tourney shit. And a lot of people who just spectate, too. Plus it's Vegas, there's plenty of things to get drunk at. xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> [YOUTUBE]CrvShoP4us0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Starts at 32 seconds



orgasmic 




Hangat?r said:


> There's a lot of non-tourney shit. And a lot of people who just spectate, too. Plus it's Vegas, there's plenty of things to get drunk at. xD



i guess you're right 

even though i dont drink


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

Next year's as good a time as any to stop bein' a pussy, then.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

I would join you guys on AH3 but I still haven't really decided who to main yet. I'm trying to decide between akane and zenia. What do you guys think?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Next year's as good a time as any to stop bein' a pussy, then.





but no, not gonna start ever 

gambling is more fun anyways


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, I already got you Esura but for those who haven't, add me on PSN:
SalamanderKnight.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I would join you guys on AH3 but I still haven't really decided who to main yet. I'm trying to decide between akane and zenia. What do you guys think?



Depends, as far as I know, those two are the polar opposites of eachother, easy modo vs having to work hard just to get in.

Akane is the best of the best.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, I heard Vanguard Princess is coming out on XBLA, anyone *cough bbj sawss cough* got any info on it?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

Not drinkin' at all is pretty stupid, really. Learning to limit yourself is a whole lot better than abstinence.

GET DRUNK OFF PANCAKES


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

I recommend Akane, just because she is a bit easier to use than Zenia.



IronFist Alchemist said:


> Oh, I heard Vanguard Princess is coming out on XBLA, anyone *cough bbj sawss cough* got any info on it?



The fuck!? YES YES YES!!! Bring this shit to PSN.

I have this on PC and this game is the boss! I main the loli demon wrestler girl.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah I felt akane handles better than zenia so thanks for the tips people. Vanguard princess better come to the PSN.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Vanguard Princess is one of the better poverty fighters out there. Easy to get into too.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll never get estrogen fighters.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Its cute. Ever since playing AH3, I've been liking alot of these cutesy fighters as of late...and I started to like K-ON slightly now...

I think I'm becoming a moefag...I'm scared....


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

...wait, you meant you weren't already?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Oh, I heard Vanguard Princess is coming out on XBLA, anyone *cough bbj sawss cough* got any info on it?



It's fun. I played around with it for a while. The best way to describe it, would be to say it plays kinda like KOF, with an assist character. The combo system is link based with your assist. It has a MB style shield button, as well as a much more powerful, meta-game wise, assist shield.

Sucks it isn't going to be on PSN. D:



Esura said:


> I have, but lets not forget that she has the lowest health in the entire game.


If you consider, 400+400 she's basically equal to the 800k health characters like Zero, Akuma, and the dog.. The second half of her life bar, though is far more powerful than any of those characters.



Khris said:


> gambling is more fun anyways



let's see

take a big pile of money, and give it to the hotel your casino is in, get nothing back

take a smaller pile of money, and give it to to the hotel your club is in, and have fun dancing, acting a fool, havin big booty bitches rub their jiggly bits all up on you and potentially get laid.

and you would rather gamble?



Hangat?r said:


> I'll never get estrogen fighters.


To me, if the game is good, then the game is good. I don't care if the character is male or female if the character pleases me aesthetically/gameplay wise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> let's see
> 
> take a big pile of money, and give it to the hotel your casino is in, get nothing back
> 
> ...



with gambling, there's no risk impregnating a women or even committing murder  

since i am always cautious, i wont lose a lot of money


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

Tight ass, tight wallet

Gotcha.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

So I've been messing around with akane. I probably won't use this move too often but how do you pull off her critical heart?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Tight ass, tight wallet
> 
> Gotcha.





but really drinking/drugs is that last thing i will ever do..  

hell, i never smoked in my entire life


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ...wait, you meant you weren't already?


No, actually I use to make fun of Type A moe shows and its fans....but I've been liking cute stuff more and more as of late. I'm starting to appreciate the appeal of them now.



bbq sauce said:


> If you consider, 400+400 she's basically equal to the 800k health characters like Zero, Akuma, and the dog.. The second half of her life bar, though is far more powerful than any of those characters.


Point taken.



> To me, if the game is good, then the game is good. I don't care if the character is male or female if the character pleases me aesthetically/gameplay wise.



Its the opposite for me. Its always been about style over substance with me when it comes with video games of any genre. Its why I find Suda 51 games to be awesome despite often lacking compelling gameplay. I can deal with a bad game with decent aesthetic values, I cannot deal with a good game with a bad or generic art direction.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

The kayo police discussion on srk is just hilarious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

that happened to me too.. 

cant blame anyone really


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> with gambling, there's no risk impregnating a women or even committing murder
> 
> since i am always cautious, i wont lose a lot of money



There's not enough lolz on earth for this post.

1 - Are you saying you won't have sex because it means you could risk getting someone pregnant? I mean.. if that's how you feel, fine. I respect that.. But, drunk sex is not that much more of a risk. If you've reached the point where you're too drunk to put a rubber on right, or remember to pull it out, at least.. chances are you'll be too drunk to get it up.

1.1 - It's Vegas, you don't even have to tell a bitch your real name. Get her pregnant and never see her again.

2 - do you really think that you'd commit A FUCKING MURDER because you drank a few shots at a club??????

I mean seriously. Don't buy all that DARE propaganda.. people who commit murders.... ARE MURDERERS. If they're going kill someone drunk/high/sober, chances are they're gonna get that body.

People who just drink socially, or smoke some weed, or even do a little coke or some shit.. don't just get completely black out wasted and go commit murders.. fuck, man.. go visit the real world. You will enjoy it, I promise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> There's not enough lolz on earth for this post.


why thank you 



> 1 - Are you saying you won't have sex because it means you could risk getting someone pregnant? I mean.. if that's how you feel, fine. I respect that.. But, drunk sex is not that much more of a risk. If you've reached the point where you're too drunk to put a rubber on right, or remember to pull it out, at least.. chances are you'll be too drunk to get it up.


i wouldn't have sex pre-wed.. but getting drunk raises the chances of me having sex, which would to lead to other stuff..



> 1.1 - It's Vegas, you don't even have to tell a bitch your real name. Get her pregnant and never see her again.



no one will know.. but i will..



> 2 - do you really think that you'd commit A FUCKING MURDER because you drank a few shots at a club??????


i am afraid that i might get hooked.. which would lead to other stuff..



> I mean seriously. Don't buy all that DARE propaganda.. people who commit murders.... ARE MURDERERS. If they're going kill someone drunk/high/sober, chances are they're gonna get that body.
> 
> People who just drink socially, or smoke some weed, or even do a little coke or some shit.. don't just get completely black out wasted and go commit murders.. fuck, man..


not saying every man/woman who drink are bad people.. i have a lot of friends that drink.. and they're awesome.. but alcohol definitely helps with the things i am worried about..



> go visit the real world. You will enjoy it, I promise.



wait.. real world is alcohol and drugs? never knew.. i am living in the real world.. job/college/socializing.. its awesome


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

...you're not really 22, are you? D:


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> The kayo police discussion on srk is just hilarious



It was funny how much attention he brought to the Tekken stream.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> i wouldn't have sex pre-wed


Are you a girl?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2011)

lol evo


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It was funny how much attention he brought to the Tekken stream.



idk if you read the whole thread yet but you have to see that tranny trying to show off to ryan hart.

actually here it is


EDIT: awww shit ninja'd


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> wait.. real world is alcohol and drugs? never knew.. i am living in the real world.. job/college/socializing.. its awesome



No, not at all. But, the real world is seeing these things for what they are, not being a sheep that really believes casual alcohol and drug use will turn him into strung out murderer, based on stupid propaganda.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

I remember being like that when drinking alcohol and the like was something I absolutely didn't want to do. Then I became friends with a Marine and shit hit the fan.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback on AH3, guys.

I'll look into it more.

Also, is the limited edition worth it, iyo?


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I remember being like that when drinking alcohol and the like was something I absolutely didn't want to do. Then I became friends with a Marine and shit hit the fan.


i was like that too, when i was 15. i was like oh no smoking and drinking are gonna ruin my life. then of course i realized that drinking in moderation is actually pretty fun and i dont like smoking so i dont. 5 years later and i havent killed anyone yet


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Thanks for the feedback on AH3, guys.
> 
> I'll look into it more.
> 
> Also, is the limited edition worth it, iyo?



Hers some pics of the limited edition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> No, not at all. But, the real world is seeing these things for what they are, not being a sheep that really believes casual alcohol and drug use will turn him into strung out murderer, based on stupid propaganda.



i do see things for what they are.. if we'll meet at both ends and say that there as much negatives as positives in drinking, than i will agree.. however i don't need drinking to enjoy myself, thus eliminating the negatives.. 

i already explain drinking doesn't automatically make a murder.. but its part of the many negatives.. the negatives that i do not need.. 


and doesn't casual drinking lead into heavy drinking.. potentially anyways..


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

Slippery slope arguement, lolwut.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Yeah, and the Chinese family that sold their children to play MMOs, probably started with casual gaming.



do you only comprehend the stuff that you dont like? 

chill dawg, i said i dont need drinking.. why is "not need drinking" bad all of a sudden? 

just like i dont condemn those who enjoy drinking, you should also not condemn those that dont.. 

i never hear any of this crap from my friends who drink 

look man, drinking is fun, but it also has a down-side.. i don't need drinking to have fun.. case closed..


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

I understand fully. Hell, I don't even drink anymore.. I haven't had alcohol of any form, since new year's. 

To me, it just seems like you avoid drinking because you're afraid of it, I'm just trying to say there's nothing to fear. The drinking problems people have, are directly related to themselves, not the drink.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

Lmao, smh at those points.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I understand fully. Hell, I don't even drink anymore.. I haven't had alcohol of any form, since new year's.
> 
> To me, it just seems like you avoid drinking because you're afraid of it, I'm just trying to say there's nothing to fear. The drinking problems people have, are directly related to themselves, not the drink.



its more that i am aware of the down-sides that i do not want and need.. 
all the fun drinking gives, i can have it sober..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Lmao, smh at those points.



good for you.. i believe in my own reasoning... and thats enough


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

You remind me of myself when I was like 14/15.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You remind me of myself when I was like 14/15.



i am honored? i guess? LOL..


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2011)

I dunno why this thread is not about 'lol kayo'


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

People don't want to expose themselves.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

Aris coming out at EVO kinda ruined everyone else's moment.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there like a compilation vid of EVOs best moments? =D


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2011)

From this year? No, way too soon. Most people there hardly got sleep and food all weekend so they are definitely in recovery.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> People don't want to expose themselves.



shit, so many people did it at srk it wasnt even funny anymore


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 1, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Aris coming out at EVO kinda ruined everyone else's moment.



Definitely don't want to be standing next to him at a urinal...


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 1, 2011)

In other news, I missed the blazblue tourney, but I saw a nasty hakumen rip the shit on a litchi player from the video's posted. Completely epic fight, heard broken-koto won, is that true?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> From this year? No, way too soon. Most people there hardly got sleep and food all weekend so they are definitely in recovery.



I see.

Too bad.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2011)

I respect the whole abstinence thing, even though I really don't believe you're gonna keep that shit up. No man can resist the opportunity when given the chance. Granted the girl ain't crazy ugly (haters gon' hate).

Regarding drinking, a lot of my friends were like that a while back. I started drinking when I was like 19 (now 23), and some of my friends wouldn't drink a single drop of alcohol even though we hung out and partied/chilled at one of my buddy's house every weekend. But as time passed they tried it out and have now succumbed to it. A lot of them will only drink on special occasions like camping trips or birthday parties while the rest of us like me will probably get buzzed and casually drink every week. 

Personally I think they just realized that after they had a few drinks and getting drunk won't turn them into some crazy alcoholic that they see on TV. Same goes with smoking weed in my opinion. I use to think I would become some kind of addict if I smoked it...but I don't and it's rather fun.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone got blazblue yt links?  I mean seriously....i am not a marvel or really even a tekken guy.  Sammy n SNK all day.  

Back to lol kayo land, so that aris dude came out as full on homo or homo for kayo, cuz srk pretty much came out as homo for kayo.  Shrug, objectively speaking it's true though, kayo straight accentuates(fakes) female wiles far more than many natural females.  (oh shit, actually thinking about this)  How big of a deal is genatalia outside?  Where everyone is clothed and presenting what they wish to.  It is lulztastic the divide it brings.  Dunno if I'd pitch, makes a nice pic.  And I don't hug as is.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

karaface is a guy too? ahahaha every fighting game girl is a guy


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2011)

Drinking and weed is fine as long as it's done in moderation and isn't abused, same could be said for anything though. Hell if you drink too much milk or water at once it can actually kill you, too much anything is bad. 

I personally only drink once in a while (usually when at a club) and weed once in a while when I need to chill out.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Aug 1, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> Why?



Vega has a gay brother?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

Lmao you guys talking about drinking a few pages back.

And I agree with Violent about moderation. Heck, even the things that supposed to be healthy for you, if you do too much of it, it can be bad for you.

Moderation is the key.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

HAHAH @ the dragonball coment in this video. this shit is just golden



-HAHAHA just finished watching the video. Aris just exposed himself. HAHAHAHAHAHA the shemale love at this evo is just gold

-s/he just seems like the japanese equivalent of a overly flamboyant tranny male, just a personality based off extreme stereotypes


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 1, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> In other news, I missed the blazblue tourney, but I saw a nasty hakumen rip the shit on a litchi player from the video's posted. Completely epic fight, heard broken-koto won, is that true?



The Hakumen you saw was most likely the new Blazblue champion Iron Wall Spark.

[YOUTUBE]IPWpby1jbnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

The BB commentators sucked ass, though. So awkward. xd


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

Lmao Spark whipped the floor.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 1, 2011)

After watching Fuudo's matches against Poongko and Latif again I really think Daigo should have picked up Fei over Yun. He was dominating in Vanilla and Super cause he was so much smarter than the other guy, but when it came to AE he was playing off Yun's superiority instead of his smart and calculated playstyle.

I'm hoping the fireball characters gets balanced back into the game when the patch is released so Daigo can go back to fucking people up with Ryu.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2011)

Hoping Sagat gets back to top tier so I can roll with him without any bitching, cause I picked him up when he was worse.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Lmao Spark whipped the floor.



LK is a choke artist.

He is WAY better than that, TBH the comeback round 1 game 1 killed him mentally.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats zenia's critical heart for ya.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah I agree with you on that one Duy. I'm hoping after the AE patch changes Daigo will drop Yun and go back to Ryu or someone else.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 1, 2011)

all i need is an evil ryu health buff and ill be good. but then again evil ryu might be too good with a big enough health buff


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

lol counter hit EF critical heart + thunder's below average health modifier

congrats to hitting the last just frame gold edin online. Even though her crit heart gives you hella time.. it's still netplay


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2011)

Going to start up the Arcana room now.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

gg.

I had too quit cause I started seeyan too Harts on screen and shgit. Shudn drun da tilt.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, good games both of you.

We shall do this again, it was nice. =3


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

I'll get on in a lil

invite me when i do?

edit: goddammit

you finished already


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

wel, im a bit drunk right now....so...I had too

EDIT: Shit...I feel like crying right now.....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> gg.
> 
> I had too quit cause I started seeyan too Harts on screen and shgit. Shudn drun da tilt.



Damn son, you is drunk like a friend.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Shit...I feel like crying right now.....



gdlk drunk post


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

Weeel, Im offf wrk adn im off tomorow so it seemmed ok

Im seein multipl keys and shhit


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

lmao.....

Damn son. I wish I can get some drinks but I need to stay sober. xD


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 1, 2011)

See what alcohol does to you Khris.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

It makes you game like a boss.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

I remember the times on XBL where I got drunk and started to say random shit on MW2.

Surprisingly I did decent. xD


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

my zenia was nothin against sephiroth's heart. he ussed all sorts of combos


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

To be honest, I haven't practiced with Akane at all, I just realized I beat you and used her from that point forward.

Gonna work with her when I get off work tomorrow.


----------



## Esura (Aug 1, 2011)

do it...akane is good

maybe i shoulnt drink tommorow if i want to ply longer


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah, I was messing with her earlier today. Shes real strong and easy to handle. Probably shouldn't use her critical heart though. Could break your fingers.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 1, 2011)

I got shitload to work on my Mei-fang as well. 

With CPU, I did good but with humans I got demolished...


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2011)

anyone still playing arcana?

just got on

PSN is bbqsaucejrz


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> karaface is a guy too? ahahaha every fighting game girl is a guy



Girls can't play fighting games competitively at a high level. They aren't patient or dedicated enough.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 2, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Girls can't play fighting games competitively at a high level. They aren't patient or dedicated enough.



I like choco blanka over you any day


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 2, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Girls can't play fighting games competitively at a high level. They aren't patient or dedicated enough.



hahaha true. its just funny these guys are falling head over heels for trannies (aris, evo competitors, stream monsters) and alot of them already know their trannies (aris, but i think he was kidding, stream monsters who arent kidding)


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 2, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> To be honest, I haven't practiced with Akane at all, I just realized I beat you and used her from that point forward.
> 
> Gonna work with her when I get off work tomorrow.



That's good to hear, look forward to facing your practiced Akane.

I myself need to hit training and learn my advanced shit, but I've just been really lazy playing with basic weak stuff against people. having too much fun.

One or two more months and I'll have everything down for Zenia though.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

Same here, only I gotta re-teach myself the Litchi basics again, and... whats the best Fight sticks on the market? I want a blazblue one as well preferably


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know whats the best, but I own a MadCatz SE. It was 50 bucks.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 2, 2011)

A BlazBlue TE should do you well if you can afford it. 

I personally use a Hori Fightstick 3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 2, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Same here, only I gotta re-teach myself the Litchi basics again, and... whats the best Fight sticks on the market? I want a blazblue one as well preferably





I found this one but its a tad on the expensive side.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> A BlazBlue TE should do you well if you can afford it.
> 
> I personally use a Hori Fightstick 3.



Link to this Blazblue TE?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 2, 2011)

PS3 or Xbox 360?
Ahh..I'll just link both.


I'm sure Black is PS3 and White is Xbox 360, by viewing the pics.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks :33 Really appreciate it!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I like choco blanka over you any day



i'd chlorform that bitch and dance inside her for the best 4 minutes of her life. she's like the only actual female who plays SF on a competitive level.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 2, 2011)

Mmmm dat Kayane.


----------



## Esura (Aug 2, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> i'd chlorform that bitch and dance inside her for the best *4 minutes of her life*. she's like the only actual female who plays SF on a competitive level.





Thank you for that, I needed a laugh.

EDIT: Kayane is cute. She looks like someone I would want to be friends with but not necessarily do the do with.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

Im just sad I missed the blazblue tournament..  in other news, Im surprised my thread was such a hit


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey, while I may not like getting too hardcore into fighters anymore and I rather use a pad than a stick...but I like talking about fighters...until it starts getting all technical and shit. Great thread.

Fighting games is up there as one of my favorite genre still, besides JRPGs of course.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, I been playing fighting games since I was a kid. >w< 

So yeah, such a great thread, bro.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Mmmm dat Kayane.



Every filipino woman I've ever seen has been unattractive. >_>


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 3, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Every filipino woman I've ever seen has been unattractive. >_>



im pretty sure she is french and chinese. but no she isnt that fine. maybe like a 5/10a drunk 7


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 3, 2011)

Filipino girls are pretty much, what Mexican girls to Latinas.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2011)

Chilling at shit like that'd be hype.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Filipino girls are pretty much, what Mexican girls to Latinas.



Wait...wut?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 3, 2011)

Probably should have wrote "Filipino girls are too Asian girls, what Mexican girls to Latinas."

Basically -the drawn on eyebrows, hoochie attitude, usually the least attractive compared to other Asian girls (like Mexican girls are to other Latinas). Basically the D tier.


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh...I can see that too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Portuguese women look worse.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2011)

You guys been around the wrong Filipino women. I've met some fine ones back in high school. And they were more close to asian women than they were to the ghetto, hoochie mexican hoodrats of east LA.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2011)

Spanish and Portuguese are just bad genes, it seems.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

Well it also goes to personal taste. 

@Hangatyr: your sig makes me Lol. xD


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 3, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Y*ou guys been around the wrong Filipino women. I've met some fine ones back in high school.* And they were more close to asian women than they were to the ghetto, hoochie mexican hoodrats of east LA.



Yeah, same here... I was about to ask what these guys talking about.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Portuguese women look worse.



Potrugese women aren't latina though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Potrugese women aren't latina though.



Edit: It's always an iffy one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

i think this was requested a few days back..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-hIDjh98Po&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

tron comeback is still number 1 IMO..


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> i think this was requested a few days back..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-hIDjh98Po&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> tron comeback is still number 1 IMO..



That was awesome.

Also, I have a question:

So, Super street fighter 4 arcade edition is the latest Street fighter game.
Is there a newer one on the way, or is it safe to purchase Super street fighter 4 arcade edition without having to buy another similar game, anytime soon?

Or is Tekken x Street fighter said next game (the game that'll replace SSF4Arcade edition and it's competitive scene)?

I'm asking because, after watching EVO, SSF4Arcade edition's competitive play seems awesome to me. But I wouldnt like it if I bought the game and the competitive community'd move on short after.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 3, 2011)

> Also, I have a question:
> 
> So, Super street fighter 4 arcade edition is the latest Street fighter game.
> Is there a newer one on the way, or is it safe to purchase Super street fighter 4 arcade edition without having to buy another similar game, anytime soon?



There's SSFIVAE 2012 coming out but word is that's gonna be a patch update(?) and it's gonna be free.

So I guess it's safe to buy AE.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> There's SSFIVAE 2012 coming out but word is that's gonna be a patch update(?) and it's gonna be free.
> 
> So I guess it's safe to buy AE.



Oh =0

Then I first need to be absolutely sure it's going to be a patch update and not another disc >.<

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 3, 2011)

I am pretty sure the patch update to AE is free.

Regarding SFxT replacing AE in the competitive scene, it's rather iffy. They're both two different games and you do not know how the community is going to like/hate the game yet especially when it's nowhere close to finish.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

no.. they're pretty much done.. the patch update will just be yun/yang nerfed 


*Spoiler*: __ 








i still see street fighter being hot till street fighter 5 or maybe a new capcom vs. snk game gets released..


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Oh =0
> 
> Then I first need to be absolutely sure it's going to be a patch update and not another disc >.<
> 
> Thanks for the info.



I doubt it's gonna be a disc though since it's free. I'm only assuming it's a patch update for AE just cause it's free.

@Khris: MAAAAAAn, I want Capcom vs. SNK 3 so badly. >w<


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info, guys.

I might finally have found the next game in my small PS3 game collection 

Last question:
Any differences between the PAL and NTSC versions? (I think not, but I have to be sure)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I doubt it's gonna be a disc though since it's free. I'm only assuming it's a patch update for AE just cause it's free.
> 
> @Khris: MAAAAAAn, I want Capcom vs. SNK 3 so badly. >w<



yeah.. i think the last time i played cvs2 was like 2 years ago.. i need to re-play that shit with my friends this week-end  

@Scizor, you might wanna wait for UMvC 3 if you can.. its much more easier and "Fun" 


PS3 is region-free dawg.. so no there is no difference..


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> That was awesome.
> 
> Also, I have a question:
> 
> ...


The next patch will be a free add on to SSFIVAE. so yes its safe to buy.



> Or is Tekken x Street fighter said next game (the game that'll replace SSF4Arcade edition and it's competitive scene)?
> 
> I'm asking because, after watching EVO, SSF4Arcade edition's competitive play seems awesome to me. But I wouldnt like it if I bought the game and the competitive community'd move on short after.


i know the game has the words street fighter in them, but dont treat it like a street fighter game. this one is more like a VS series game. it wont replace street fighter, not only because it really doesnt play like street fighter, so it replacing street fighter would just be a horrible move by the tournament organizers , but also because arcade edition is too new, and people are still loving this game.
-fyi games usually get replaced only by their successor (ie sf4 replaced sf3)


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 3, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Thanks for the info, guys.
> 
> I might finally have found the next game in my small PS3 game collection
> 
> ...



i think pal might be a little slower. but really i dont know, i think the gameplay diffrences stopped happening in this region free gen of consoles


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> @Scizor, you might wanna wait for UMvC 3 if you can.. its much more easier and "Fun"
> 
> PS3 is region-free dawg.. so no there is no difference..



Thanks for the confirmation.
And I'm actually planning on getting SSF4AE and UMVC3 both. 



cnorwood said:


> The next patch will be a free add on to SSFIVAE. so yes its safe to buy.
> 
> 
> i know the game has the words street fighter in them, but dont treat it like a street fighter game. this one is more like a VS series game. it wont replace street fighter, not only because it really doesnt play like street fighter, so it replacing street fighter would just be a horrible move by the tournament organizers , but also because arcade edition is too new, and people are still loving this game.
> -fyi games usually get replaced only by their successor (ie sf4 replaced sf3)



Thanks.
And I didn't intend to say that the games are alike. I just wanted to be sure they aren't.



cnorwood said:


> i think pal might be a little slower. but really i dont know, i think the gameplay diffrences stopped happening in this region free gen of consoles



Yeah, I figured. Thanks again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

man.. i'd kill to see darkstalkers at evo 2013 or something


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> i think this was requested a few days back..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-hIDjh98Po&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> tron comeback is still number 1 IMO..



Yeah, didn't really see much hype in AE aside from Daigo getting perfected.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2011)

That's cause it's baby's first GG.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

man i just saw 2 arcana heart 3 reviews.. shit's killing me


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone pre-ordered KoFXIII ye?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 3, 2011)

I did, that pre-order bonus was too good to pass up, plus it's only $50.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

^What he said. Ironically I got it when I abused my Gamestop membership. used a 10 dollar coupon (cost me 10,000 points but no biggie), and traded marvel in. Still had 5 bucks coming back at me (But I also work at gamestop so )


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 3, 2011)

I have to make some important expenses first. After that, first thing I am buying is KoFXIII.

Hopefully the pre-order is still on.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

When does it come out?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 3, 2011)

October 25th.

You should know, Mr. GS Employee.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey, I forgot and I was too lazy to look it up


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

October 25th? Ain't it too early to be preordering?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> October 25th? Ain't it too early to be preordering?



But brah, you get FOUR FUCKING OSTs from all games from the past 15 years. Why not pre-order now? Unless you don't care. xD


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

I do care, but I only make it a habit to preorder a game when its a month from release.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I do care, but I only make it a habit to preorder a game when its a month from release.



I see.

But I am skeptical, because the thing said "While supplies last". But that could be a technique to make us pre-order it now. It most likely is...


----------



## Esura (Aug 3, 2011)

I just know I'd forget about the preorder if I'm not reminded about it if its longer than a month.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 3, 2011)

I like to pre-order early to manage the money on it. 5 months in advanced? add 5-10 bucks every paycheck to it until it comes out.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 3, 2011)

Khris said:


> i think this was requested a few days back..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-hIDjh98Po&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> tron comeback is still number 1 IMO..



I'm mad Deadpool told him pressed the wrong button, I know he say it all the time but when is it really true.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2011)

found some amazing shit 

pre-order KOF XIII for 50 bucks


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought we already discussed this? xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 3, 2011)

Too excited for Skullgirls and it still has a bit of time before it comes out, profound sadness.

Ultimate will take away all the attention to it as well since they will come out close together.

I guess I won't have any easy wins then online. 

At least it will be a little bit more popular than Arcana is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I thought we already discussed this? xD



didn't know it was for 50 dollars though.. yeah, i am pre-ordering..


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 4, 2011)

Skullgirls looks pretty damn good, but I'll probably get arcana hearts 3 for my 360 :33


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 4, 2011)

I donno what games on demand is.

All I know is the game size is above the XBL marketplace limit and the disc ver is region locked to PAL/JP 360s.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 4, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I donno what games on demand is.
> 
> All I know is the game size is above the XBL marketplace limit and the disc ver is region locked to PAL/JP 360s.



GoD is when they put games like that sold well in digital form. So games like Grand Theft Auto IV, Assassin's Creed II, Halo 3 and such.

The game is 2GB(viewing my game on my PS3), and that's not big compared to the games mentioned above though so, that's why I think it's a stupid reason. =\ Oh wel, I got my game on PSN so it's all good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2011)

I just think they thought it wasn't worth the effort since it wouldn't sell any on XBL.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Well I know that, but like saying that it's too big to add it to the marketplace when theirs game on Demand and some Add-ons alone are really big, reason seems ludicrous.
> 
> *I think Sephi's post makes the post sense.*



Well, yeah that too. 

I think what motivated Askys for PS3 only also is because Blazblue PS3 (both of them) sales seems to be more than 360...which isn't shocking at all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2011)

PS3 is the system for fightan games, 360 for competitive shooters.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2011)

...except that most pro's prefer playing on 360. 

PS3 still has platformers, though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ...except that most pro's prefer playing on 360.
> 
> PS3 still has platformers, though.



Evo and most tournies are PS3 though. :confuse


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ...except that most pro's prefer playing on 360.
> 
> PS3 still has platformers, though.


in alot of these games, people say that the ps3 version runs closer to the original arcade cab


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't get it.

Why they play on Xbox 360?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Evo and most tournies are PS3 though. :confuse


Most tournies? No. And EVO is PS3 because Sony forks out the cash for it wile M$ doesn't.


cnorwood said:


> in alot of these games, people say that the ps3 version runs closer to the original arcade cab


I'm pretty sure there's barely a difference. And if there is, it's more likely that the PS3 version is the one with the issues. See: MvC3 and MK9.


Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Why they play on Xbox 360?



Because PSN is ass.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Most tournaments use PS3 because EVO uses PS3. EVO made the decision to use and continue to use PS3 because:

1. They already bought a lot of PS3s for Tekken 5DR
2. Many players were still using PS2 sticks/pads, and there weren't any lag-free and working PS2 -> 360 converters at the time
3. EVO is sponsored by Sony

There were other factors too mind you, like the ramant RROD the 360 had at the time.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

Alright, I'm about to go to our local gamestore.
One last, maybe silly, question regarding SSF4 AE:

Is there, like, a limited/special edition?
If so, is it worth it?

Regardless, I'm really not sure if I'm going to purchase anything today.
I'm REALLY careful with spending money; I need to be sure I'm going to like something before I buy it. Especially with video games.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think so.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm pretty sure there's barely a difference. And if there is, it's more likely that the PS3 version is the one with the issues. See: MvC3 and MK9.



well idk anything about mk, but i think the ps3 version of mvc3 is a frame slower. but i think the sf arcade hardware is based off of ps3 and i know that the tekken arcade hardware is based on ps3


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I don't think so.



Thank you.

Now I can go to the gamestore.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well idk anything about mk, but i think the ps3 version of mvc3 is a frame slower. but i think the sf arcade hardware is based off of ps3 and i know that the tekken arcade hardware is based on ps3



SF4 is running on Windows XP. Not joking.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> SF4 is running on Windows XP. Not joking.



This is very true.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> SF4 is running on Windows XP. Not joking.


yea i just read it on wikipedia


----------



## Scizor (Aug 4, 2011)

The gamestore wasnt accessible.

I'll be going tommorrow, I guess.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Kamui in Arcana Hearts 3 is such a motherfucking BEAST! My god her sword has some reach. You can use her Super off any of her long pokes, and her with Plant gives her a simple, yet powerful combo to use.

I like Kamui/Plant. She might replace Heart/Lightning as my primary main.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Kamui in Arcana Hearts 3 is such a motherfucking BEAST! My god her sword has some reach. You can use her Super off any of her long pokes, and her with Plant gives her a simple, yet powerful combo to use.
> 
> I like Kamui/Plant. She might replace Heart/Lightning as my primary main.



She is very fun, lots of fun gimmicks.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, yeah that too.
> 
> I think what motivated Askys for PS3 only also is because Blazblue PS3 (both of them) sales seems to be more than 360...which isn't shocking at all.



Aksys stated themselves they wanted to do both, but, microsoft wouldn't allow them to do 360. They said they couldn't say why.

Most theories were that it wasjust over the marketplace size limit, others were that MS looked at as a "hentai" game.. but, there was no real backing to them saying or thinking that, so it is generally accepted that it was because the game was too big.

@Kamui.. I donno why you would say she's gimmicky lol.. She's poking character whose main goal is knockdown into left/right mixups. Or if you play plant you just play the spacing game, but, that makes her hella boring.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> @Kamui.. I donno why you would say she's gimmicky lol.. She's poking character whose main goal is knockdown into left/right mixups. Or if you play plant you just play the spacing game, but, that makes her hella boring.


I didn't mean she was a literal gimmick character, just that she has interesting things like counters and odd pokes, a very short distance projectile, can drain her own life for extra damage combos etc.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 4, 2011)

Ooooh. My bad. I thought by gimmicks you meant like.. high risk/reward gambles type of character.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 4, 2011)

Fighting games usually sell better on the ps3


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2011)

Source or bust. Also: relevance?


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 4, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Source or bust. Also: relevance?


you can look it up yourself like i did at 

i searched the current iterations of street fighter, tekken, mortal kombat, blaz blue, and marvel vs capcom

the ps3 always outsells the xbox counterpart.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Noooo...not VGChartz....

Those numbers are a bit unreliable. That said, even without that its not entirely unbelievable though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 4, 2011)

On arcana if anybody wants to get down.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 4, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> On arcana if anybody wants to get down.



I'm always down, just send invite when ready.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm down too.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Shit fucking doodle sticks this random Scharlachrot is good.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Shit fucking doodle sticks this random Scharlachrot is good.



His Scharl is god awful terrible tbh I donno where my brain was when I lost to it.. Or his Petra tbh


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm getting passed around like a cheap hooker on a Sunday afternoon right now.


----------



## Esura (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, time to chill for the night. Good games people.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 4, 2011)

GGs sanger/esura


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

I need to use my Supers more. I be so close to winning but I cant seem to knock that last fucking bit of health off.

But yeah I think Kamui and Heart fits my playstyle, aka turtle then strike, more than Saki. Only characters so far I can even combo with too.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah GGs all, playing Marvel really made me drop everything in this.

I'm not good at playing two fighters at the sametime.

I really need to hit training to learn my good resets, I was testing alot of stuff while we were playing with Zenia.

Catherine is just for trolling purposes because I like to spin, never even practiced with her yet.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay i Miiiiiight get Arcana tomorrow. I need some PS3 games. Alright so how much is the PSN card, how much comes on one and how much would Arcana Hearts 3 be?


----------



## Esura (Aug 5, 2011)

Get a $20 PSN card (only cheaper one is a $10 and you need more than that).
It comes with $20.
AH3 is only like $14.99 I do believe.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)

Arcana Heart 3 is $29.99.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah GGs all, playing Marvel really made me drop everything in this.
> 
> I'm not good at playing two fighters at the sametime.
> 
> ...



I liked the air throw reset off the ground throw. TBH though, some reset set ups are not bad, but more often than not knockdown to oki is better.

And yeah, the last few times I played your Cathy I realized you seemed to just do tiger shots, chibigawa and random boom booms.. so this time I just said fuck it and went for anti-boom boom offense instead of mix up ^^


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> you can look it up yourself like i did at
> 
> i searched the current iterations of street fighter, tekken, mortal kombat, blaz blue, and marvel vs capcom
> 
> the ps3 always outsells the xbox counterpart.



I still fail to see the relevance.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 5, 2011)

Now those are some amazing high level matches, those two make it look so easy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2011)

5 times? eeeh.... i'll bite the bullet and get Arcana Heart 3 soon but everytime i hear something new about PSN it just makes it more and more unappealing.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 8, 2011)

AE anybody? Gonna be playing Fei the whole time.

PSN - Duy123


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 8, 2011)

yo who plays Dante here?

I need a good Devil Trigger combo post unscale. Midscreen/corner if it varies.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 8, 2011)

Ask duy to ask richard n lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2011)

Lmao... Henaki sent an email to Rockefeller 3 years ago and it got answered on this January's ASk Dr. Sub-Zero. xD


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 8, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> Ask duy to ask richard n lol.



I'm friends with an arguably better Dante player, he just be taking too long to answer shit.. I thought maybe I could get a quick post if somebody knew one off the top.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 8, 2011)

Sooo.. anyone with 360 up to play some blazblue tonight?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay. I am back from my trip. xD

I am tired so I will probably practice some Akane tomorrow and play some BlazBlue with some friends as well.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 8, 2011)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> yo who plays Dante here?
> 
> I need a good Devil Trigger combo post unscale. Midscreen/corner if it varies.


(corner) Volcano (JC), j.H, Air Play, falling j.H, H, S (HJC), j.H, Thunder Bolt, Vortex, j.S, Volcano -> Beehive, Cold Shower -> Stinger, Bold Move, j.S/Hammer, Volcano -> Beehive XX Million Dollars

If you've already used up your ground bounce, omit the first Volcano -> Beehive. If you've already used up your wall bounce, omit the Cold Shower -> Stinger (BC), j.S/Hammer. If you want to take your opponent to the corner for the kill, after the first Beehive go for Stinger (BC), Jet Stream -> Fireworks XX Million Dollars or replace Fireworks with Crazy Dance for no added meter expenditure.

I think midscreen you can get away with just omitting the Vortex then dashing up for the OTG. In that case, you have to Air Trick after the Stinger (BC) to keep the combo going.

You could always opt for Acid Rain loops if you don't feel like going for any Devil Trigger specific stuff, but post-DHC glitch it's really more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 8, 2011)

I picked up a PS3.  Mostly so I could play the Silent Hill HD collection, but also so I can throw down with 90% of the peeps on this thread.  PSN: Deminine

Let's fight like gentlemen when 3rd Strike OE hits.

I also aim to pick up SFAE and MvC3, but those are low priority since I already have them for the 360.


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 8, 2011)

1,2 Freddys coming for you


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 8, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> (corner) Volcano (JC), j.H, Air Play, falling j.H, H, S (HJC), j.H, Thunder Bolt, Vortex, j.S, Volcano -> Beehive, Cold Shower -> Stinger (BC), j.S/Hammer, Volcano -> Beehive XX Million Dollars
> 
> If you've already used up your ground bounce, omit the first Volcano -> Beehive. If you've already used up your wall bounce, omit the Cold Shower -> Stinger (BC), j.S/Hammer. If you want to take your opponent to the corner for the kill, after the first Beehive go for Stinger (BC), Jet Stream -> Fireworks XX Million Dollars or replace Fireworks with Crazy Dance for no added meter expenditure.
> 
> ...


Team I'm working on uses Deadpool to set up the unscale glitch. How much more damage would omiting the second wall from stinger after cold shower drop? The Deapdool combo uses a wall bounce, but, it doesn't have to.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 9, 2011)

The problem with using Deadpool to set up the DHC glitch for Dante is that Katana-Rama! -> Chimichangas!! uses up both your ground bounce and wall bounce which hurts the follow-up combo quite a bit. You can omit Chimichangas!! to keep the wall bounce (whether you decide to use it or not depends on if you're going for the Bolo loop, I guess), but the ground bounce can't really be helped. Keeping ground bounce is pretty important for Dante because it lets him do a double Beehive or Beehive into Jet Stream.

It's not important if you intend to use a Hyper at the end of the Dante combo though. If you go ahead and throw in a Million Dollars at the end, it won't even matter. DT'd Dante hits like a truck.

Edit: Also... come to think of it, you don't need to omit Vortex midscreen if you position it correct, Dante can hit with j.S even if it crosses under. So that's something.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2011)

*First Screenshots Of Konami’s Nura: Rise Of The Yokai Clan Game*



> The battle between the Nura and Kyoto Yokai is coming to PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 care of Konami. Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan – Great War of a Hundred Gathering Demons brings both sides together in a fighting game.
> 
> A screenshot confirm Rikuo Nura and Hagoromo-Gitsune are two playable characters. The roster includes characters from the Nuragumi, Onmyoji, and Kyoto Yokai. Konami says players will pick a character to lead a fight, but they will have to rely on the combined efforts from their team. They also promise to faithfully recreate techniques from the manga for the video game.
> 
> Nura: Rise of the Yokai Clan – Great War of a Hundred Gathering Demons is slated for release on November 17 and will retail for 6,980 yen ($90).



*Source:* 

Wow, this game looks awesome, imo.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 9, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> The problem with using Deadpool to set up the DHC glitch for Dante is that Katana-Rama! -> Chimichangas!! uses up both your ground bounce and wall bounce which hurts the follow-up combo quite a bit. You can omit Chimichangas!! to keep the wall bounce (whether you decide to use it or not depends on if you're going for the Bolo loop, I guess), but the ground bounce can't really be helped. Keeping ground bounce is pretty important for Dante because it lets him do a double Beehive or Beehive into Jet Stream.
> 
> It's not important if you intend to use a Hyper at the end of the Dante combo though. If you go ahead and throw in a Million Dollars at the end, it won't even matter. DT'd Dante hits like a truck.
> 
> Edit: Also... come to think of it, you don't need to omit Vortex midscreen if you position it correct, Dante can hit with j.S even if it crosses under. So that's something.



Hmm. I may go with someone else to set up then.. 
I was messing with Deadpool and wanted a team to build and alt team around him, so I figured Dante would be a good choice for a second.. after playing Dante, I'm going to build the team around him instead.. he's way too much fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBX9dred3qk&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: watched it..

i like strider so far.. and i don't see the wesker nerfs.. so could someone point them out?

that bug at the end is kinda interesting if it is really intentional


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBX9dred3qk&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> EDIT: watched it..
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff.

Also, funny how his so called 'muppet voice' is twice as manly is mine.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:
			
		

> Hmm. I may go with someone else to set up then..
> I was messing with Deadpool and wanted a team to build and alt team around him, so I figured Dante would be a good choice for a second.. after playing Dante, I'm going to build the team around him instead.. he's way too much fun.


Well, if you've got a useful assist, you can keep the ground bounce by having them attack right as the OTG occurs or by having them OTG in Deadpool's place.

But yeah, there are still plenty of options if you just want a character that can DHC glitch into Dante.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 9, 2011)

I could ask Richard if you want, he knows more than he can actually play.

*@ Khris:* Supposedly Wesker lost life in Ultimate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

but all of them did right? :S

so technically it isn't really a nerf..


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> but all of them did right? :S
> 
> so technically it isn't really a nerf..



That's what I heard too, but maybe he lost more percentage wise compared to the other chars because he did have a very annoyingly high amount of life in MvC3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> That's what I heard too, but maybe he lost more percentage wise compared to the other chars because he did have a very annoyingly high amount of life in MvC3.



teleport + long ass combo, he's still annoying as hell even if he got nerfed in health..


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 9, 2011)

3,4 you better shut that door


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 9, 2011)

I left Dante alone after the world was using him and his moves seemed hard as hell to do. But now my execution has improved enough to actually entertain him and folks aren't using him as much.

any thing i should know going into this? Are there teleport tricks to be aware of? Technical stuff I'd never know?

Also I love 'watching' The Empire streams...forget the fights, the discussions be trippin me out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

Been playing some TvC, forgot how fun it was.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Jun the Swan is awesome. I love her. Her playstyle fits me. Sucks no one play this shit online.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Jun the Swan is awesome. I love her. Her playstyle fits me. Sucks no one play this shit online.



Are you east coast? If so, as shitty as Wii wifi is, connection would probably work well if we played sometime.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm Mid West, in Ohio. Could still work.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm Mid West, in Ohio. Could still work.



Ok good, I'm Ohio as well.

I recently picked up Yatterman 2, love her and mini Honda.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

While I haven't played my Wii in awhile since I got my new PS3 slim, I was enjoying using Jun and Chun Li together. Although I don't really know my shit in regards to TvC, I think they have some good chemistry.

It took a bit to get used to after adjusting to the 3v3 of MvC3 (never played MvC2 prior).


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> While I haven't played my Wii in awhile since I got my new PS3 slim, I was enjoying using Jun and Chun Li together. Although I don't really know my shit in regards to TvC, I think they have some good chemistry.



I've pretty much forgotten anything I did know plus picking up a brand new main anyway. 

Shame it was never ported to ps3.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

I think my main problem with the game is other than Karas and maybe the three from the Battle of the Planets (heard of it, never read or saw it), I have zero clue on the properties on Tatsunoko side. Hell there was a few Capcom characters that seemed iffy to me. On that ground alone the game loses that dream match appeal MvC, CvSNK, and the upcoming SFXTekken has.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 9, 2011)

I haven't played TvC in forever!

I mained Roll and Zero.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2011)

TVC should have got a multiplatform release. Almost no one plays exclusive Wii titles for long.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I think my main problem with the game is other than Karas and maybe the three from the Battle of the Planets (heard of it, never read or saw it), I have zero clue on the properties on Tatsunoko side. Hell there was a few Capcom characters that seemed iffy to me. On that ground alone the game loses that dream match appeal MvC, CvSNK, and the upcoming SFXTekken has.



Well if there is ever TvC2, I will be pulling for Speed Racer and Samurai Pizza Cats.

Though I think Volnutt, Viewtiful Joe, Frank West, and Zero were awesome additions, at least till they were copy pasted into MvC3 anyway.

Joe the Condor is just plain badass as well.(Never seen Gatchaman/BOTP either)


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 9, 2011)

Volnutt is not in MvC3. xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Volnutt is not in MvC3. xD



He should be, though I just meant the others.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well if there is ever TvC2, I will be pulling for Speed Racer and *Samurai Pizza Cats*.
> 
> Though I think Volnutt, Viewtiful Joe, Frank West, and Zero were awesome additions, at least till they were copy pasted into MvC3 anyway.
> 
> Joe the Condor is just plain badass as well.(Never seen Gatchaman/BOTP either)


The fuck? Tatsunoko made Samurai Pizza Cats!? I remember watching dubs of those on TV as a kid as well as Sailor Moon and DBZ (it was on TV prior to Cartoon Network people, on regular TV no less...goddamn).


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, and if they make TvC2 maybe they can add The Money of Soul and Possibility Control.

That anime was good.


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Cooool.

I wonder why Capcom was so fucking adamant on keeping it Wii exclusive, then ultimately abandoning the fucking console anyways later.

At the rate Capcom going, there wont be a TvC2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck? Tatsunoko made Samurai Pizza Cats!? I remember watching dubs of those on TV as a kid as well as Sailor Moon and DBZ (it was on TV prior to Cartoon Network people, on regular TV no less...goddamn).



Yep it's Tatsunoko, though they would be whatever it was called in Japan.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 9, 2011)

Capcom spits on nintendo a lot anyways. I mean when's the last time they've made an awesome game exclusively on a nintendo console that wasn't a remake?

Viewtiful Joe?


----------



## Esura (Aug 9, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yep it's Tatsunoko, though they would be whatever it was called in Japan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Capcom spits on nintendo a lot anyways. I mean when's the last time they've made an awesome game exclusively on a nintendo console that wasn't a remake?
> 
> Viewtiful Joe?



TvC.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Such memories. Ah...simple times of my youth.
> 
> 
> Which was ported to Ps2. As was RE4...and Killer 7. Nintendo still have the REmake and 0 though.
> ...



It is Yusuke. xD 

I don't remember it well either, it could be a filler fight/OVA/Special.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck? Tatsunoko made Samurai Pizza Cats!? I remember watching dubs of those on TV as a kid as well as Sailor Moon and DBZ (it was on TV prior to Cartoon Network people, on regular TV no less...goddamn).



I use to wakeup every Saturday at 7am to watch DBZ. Not to mention it was the same rerunned episodes all the time. Oh how I wished he went SSJ during those times so bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2011)

THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED LAST ON DRAGONBALL Z


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 10, 2011)

used to break something erytime i saw raditz space ship heading to earth.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 10, 2011)

*Why Aren’t Gene (God Hand) And Venom In Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3?*



> There have been questions as to how Capcom went about selecting characters for inclusion in Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3, and while that process will likely never be made entirely transparent, we do have answers for why certain characters didn’t make the cut.
> 
> During an “Ask Capcom” video Q&A conducted at Comic-Con last month, Capcom’s Christian Svensson’s commented on Gene (God Hand), Venom (Spider-Man) and Cyclops (X-Men), and why they aren’t in the game.
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 10, 2011)

But he was on MvC2.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2011)

Marvel just wants to plug their new movies.


----------



## Kanali (Aug 10, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Marvel just wants to plug their new movies.



Pretty much this


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 10, 2011)

If Venom ever got in, it would be Anti-Venom.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2011)

OE in the store 

so guys, Arcana Heart 3 or Third Strike Online Edition?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 10, 2011)

Arcana Heart 3 or Both.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 11, 2011)

Get a job and get both.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 11, 2011)

Both, definitely.

And SAF sig is Yusuke vs that doctor dude from the Sesnui arc iirc


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 11, 2011)

Super street fighter III HD turbo Remix?  

Also, I want arcana Heart


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm having doubts about wether I'll like SSF4AE.. 

Can someone please list all pros and cons?

Also, is it a hard game to get good at?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm having doubts about wether I'll like SSF4AE..
> 
> Can someone please list all pros and cons?
> 
> Also, is it a hard game to get good at?



Pros:
easy to get into
shitton of chars to choose from
generally fun when you paly with people who don't suck

Cons:
slow walk speeds compared to other SF
Ultras
auto correct reversals


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Pros:
> easy to get into
> shitton of chars to choose from
> generally fun when you paly with people who don't suck
> ...



Thanks for the info. ^^

But what exactly does auto correct reversals mean?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2011)

Wake-up DP.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Get a job and get both.



i have a job 

and i can afford both.. but if i like one of them more.. i wont play the other.. 

so i dunno, arcana is something new though...


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 11, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Thanks for the info. ^^
> 
> But what exactly does auto correct reversals mean?



It means if you do a cross up, and they do wake up DP/super/Ultra etc, as if you hitting in front, the game will auto correct and make them reversal toward you, rather than making them guess which way to reversal in that situation.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2011)

I wish they would make Street Fighter Alpha 3 HD Online, I hate SSF4.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 11, 2011)

*SSF4:AE*

*Pros:*
Easy to get into
Stays close to SF roots

*Cons:*
Ultras
Easy inputs
Auto correct inputs
Absolute guard
Back dash invincibility
Slight balance issues (Probably will change in the upcoming patch)

Overall, SF4 is a good game. I can kinda manage with the Ultras and Back dash invincibility, but if they removed the input system and absolute guard, it would be a great game. I'm sure it's made this way so that new players can get into it easier.

*@ Alpha 3 comment:* I can't believe you think A3 is good and AE sucks. A3 is the most boring SF game ever.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Alpha 3 comment:* I can't believe you think A3 is good and AE sucks. A3 is the most boring SF game ever.


I never said AE sucks, I just hate it, it doesn't appeal to me in anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *SSF4:AE*
> 
> *Pros:*
> Easy to get into
> ...



i dunno what the other guy said.. but Alpha 3 was NOT boring.. it had its flaws, but i dont remember getting bored from playing.. but i agree with the ultras/revenge system.. i still dont get how its a good idea to build a super meter by getting hit


----------



## cnorwood (Aug 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> i still dont get how its a good idea to build a super meter by getting hit


its to give casual players a chance in situations like online, or against stronger opponents


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 11, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> But he was on MvC2.



12 years ago..... copyrights change.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> its to give casual players a chance in situations like online, or against stronger opponents



but that would be their focus.. so they wont develop and get better at the game or at 2d fighting in general.. 

when i first played fighting(alpha 2) i got whipped and schooled pretty bad.. guess what, i put extra hours into practicing and playing and i got better.. 


thats how gaming should work IMO


----------



## delirium (Aug 11, 2011)

Um... no.

Wake up Ultra 4 lyfe


----------



## Scizor (Aug 11, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> It means if you do a cross up, and they do wake up DP/super/Ultra etc, as if you hitting in front, the game will auto correct and make them reversal toward you, rather than making them guess which way to reversal in that situation.



I see. Thanks. ^^



Duy Nguyen said:


> *SSF4:AE*
> 
> *Pros:*
> Easy to get into
> ...



Thanks for the info, too. =)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 11, 2011)

Khris said:


> i dunno what the other guy said.. but Alpha 3 was NOT boring.. it had its flaws, but i dont remember getting bored from playing.. but i agree with the ultras/revenge system.. i still dont get how its a good idea to build a super meter by getting hit



I didn't like it because it didn't really play like a traditional SF game and the game revolved a lot around building meter and letting lose your VC with V-ISM. The only time I even like A3 is when I watch match videos of VER beating up and infiniting people with V-Cody.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I didn't like it because it didn't really play like a traditional SF game and the game revolved a lot around building meter and letting lose your VC with V-ISM. The only time I even like A3 is when I watch match videos of VER beating up and infiniting people with V-Cody.




i get that you dont like it and all.. hell, its not even in my top ten favorite fighting games.. those were the KOF years.. but it was still a decent game back then.. am sure if i played it now, i wouldn't be so hooked.. to me; alpha 2 was better.. but alpha 3 had the roster..

IMO, if V-ism wasn't too broken, the game would have turned out great..


@vid, what the hell?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 11, 2011)

Vism could have worked fine in A3 with out breaking the game.

Just take out guard bar and the proximity damage scaling on fireballs, and remove crouch cancel infs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 11, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Vism could have worked fine in A3 with out breaking the game.
> 
> Just take out guard bar and the *proximity damage scaling* on fireballs, and remove crouch cancel infs.



dont shoot me.. but i am not that good with fighting terms.. mind you explain just what that is? but i agree with the other two..

the mechanic worked in alpha 2 though as far as i remember.. probably cuz it wasn't as insane as 3, damage-wise..


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 11, 2011)

Not really a FG term. tbh I don't think any other game has it.. I called it that because it was the best thing I could come up without going into full detail.

Basically, when you shoot a fireball in A3, the further it travels, the less damage it does.

So point blank hadouken does more damage than one that traveled half way across the screen, which does more than one that has traveled full screen..


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OBcwIxacHc[/YOUTUBE]

LOL. i heard bout dude but i didnt think it was THIS funny.

That button check bull was a str8 up troll.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 11, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Not really a FG term. tbh I don't think any other game has it.. I called it that because it was the best thing I could come up without going into full detail.
> 
> Basically, when you shoot a fireball in A3, the further it travels, the less damage it does.
> 
> So point blank hadouken does more damage than one that traveled half way across the screen, which does more than one that has traveled full screen..



That is where I didn't really like the game. I always felt like fireballs were a big part of the game and when the game gets stripped away from it, I start to lose interest. Which is why I hope in the upcoming patch for AE, that the fireball characters gets buffed back to being good. It's sad to see Ryu and Guile fall so low when their design was rather good back in Super.

I've always felt A3 was such a huge step down from A2. Even if A2 had unblockable Valle CCs and the craziest Alpha Counter ever, it was still a great game.

*@ Wu Fei:* I always see Daniel play that setup at the arcades I go to, and here I thought he was just trolling people at the arcades. It kinda blew my mind that he was serious enough with that lineup to take to Evo. If only there are videos of him playing his team in MvC2 lying around. He would body fools with Sent/Strider/CapCom. No need for Doom, lol.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 11, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> That is where I didn't really like the game. I always felt like fireballs were a big part of the game and when the game gets stripped away from it, I start to lose interest. Which is why I hope in the upcoming patch for AE, that the fireball characters gets buffed back to being good. It's sad to see Ryu and Guile fall so low when their design was rather good back in Super.
> 
> I've always felt A3 was such a huge step down from A2. Even if A2 had unblockable Valle CCs and the craziest Alpha Counter ever, it was still a great game.



I would be cool with Alpha 2 as well, actually on games that need to be on psn/XBLA, why is there no Guilty Gear at all?


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 11, 2011)

I so wanted to get good in GGAC on a semi-competitive level. Testament, Venom, Slayer all day.

i havent played VampireSavior in like 2 weeks....i was leveling up like hell tho dealing with monsters on GGPO.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

For any of the melty blood fans out there.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 12, 2011)

HYPE for CC getting a home port
UNHYPE for having to import blue-ray anime and play the game on PC


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

I intend on watching the anime OVA so its a win-win for me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah...yeah you can do that too.

It got me hyped so I started playing actress again.


----------



## Esura (Aug 12, 2011)

I wish they did a Tekken Hybrid and made that shit work on a PS3.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 13, 2011)

Why the hell is the PS3 tournament standard for MvC3 when it clearly has slowdown issues?


Also:  Loving being able to play CvS2 again.  It's my silver lining.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 13, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Why the hell is the PS3 tournament standard for MvC3 when it clearly has slowdown issues?
> 
> 
> Also:  Loving being able to play CvS2 again.  It's my silver lining.



Because PS3 sponsors Evo.


----------



## Esura (Aug 13, 2011)

Ugh, why the hell do people keep asking that over and over?

From what I heard, Sony doesn't sponsor them anymore but EVO still has a shitload of PS3s in stock. Makes no sense to buy a bunch of 360s. 

Also from what I heard, PS3s are much easier to manage in tournaments than 360s.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Duy, a friend and me tried playing Alpha 2 on emulator, but for some reason the supers weren't coming out that often. Is that just something in A2 where you have to be really on point, or is the emulation just fucked?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 13, 2011)

The emulation is probably fucked all up the booty crack. I have A2 on PS2 and have never had problems doing supers with my piss poor execution skill.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Hey Duy, a friend and me tried playing Alpha 2 on emulator, but for some reason the supers weren't coming out that often. Is that just something in A2 where you have to be really on point, or is the emulation just fucked?



It's probably the emulation. I'm sure the execution is a little tighter than SF4, but it's nothing drastic.


----------



## Esura (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey that must be a shitty emulator as I can pull off supers consistently with Sakura on A2...and I suck.

I preordered 3SOnline and I'm planning on practicing 3S on GGPOFBA. Any tips to a noob?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> It's probably the emulation. I'm sure the execution is a little tighter than SF4, but it's nothing drastic.



You got a beginner guide for SFA2? The combo system feels so... awkward compared to 3S and SF4. I play Sagat, if that helps.


----------



## Esura (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know if this is what you wanted but, hey gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2011)

Already read that page, it's an overview and movelist; not exactly what I'm needin'.


----------



## Esura (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah, I can't find anything else then.

You getting 3SOnline?


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought Alpha 3 was better, imo.

I still have it for PS1.


----------



## Esura (Aug 14, 2011)

Alpha 3 had more characters, which is why I liked it.

I used to use Sakura and the Dolls. Boy Juli and Juni sucks, but I didn't think so at the time. Likewise, I used to think Karin sucked back then. I only ever played against CPU and my brothers so I have limited knowledge of the game.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 14, 2011)

I only played Alpha 3 again recently. I'm was only using Ryu, lol. 



Esura said:


> I wish they did a Tekken Hybrid and made that shit work on a PS3.



Wait, what?


----------



## delirium (Aug 14, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> You got a beginner guide for SFA2? The combo system feels so... awkward compared to 3S and SF4. I play Sagat, if that helps.



Try the Alpha forum at SRK. There's a sticky specifically for A2 with links to posts within the thread on everything from basic mechanics to specific character strats.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 14, 2011)

Still 9 days from OE...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 14, 2011)

*@ Hangat?r:* Treat A2 as like a fancier version of ST. The game isn't very combo based and considering you playing Sagat, you probably won't do any real combos other than basic punish combos like s.Fierce xx Tiger Uppercut. 

Wish I can help you more, but I don't really play Sagat. I can probably guess his CC would be Sweep -> Short Tiger Knee x N -> Tiger Uppercut finish. A friend of mine plays Sagat and he really likes to random High Tiger Shot Super me when I'm close enough for it to hit instantly. This is because in A2 when there's a Super flash, the game actually freeze time and the Super just overlaps your current animation. So if I'm walking forward and you do a Super that comes out relatively instantly, it's unblockable. This is how the Valle CC works.

Oh, and if you can Alpha Counter a bunch of shit on reaction, your Sagat game would increase by 10 times. Use the Kick AC cause it has more range.

*@ Esura:* The best tip I can think of for all new 3s players is simply...don't try to parry. Blocking in 3s is almost as important as blocking in MvC2. Getting knocked down in 3s is very very scary.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2011)

I never liked ST, though. xD I tried buffer specials, like c.mk xx TS, but it doesn't seem like it wanted to cooperate with me. I tried the game again today and the supers came out more easily, so ya. I've seen a couple of CC combo's, but I've not actually tried any yet. I managed some random  alpha counters yesterday, but that was more luck than anything else. 

I'm just hoping my execution doesn't again take a nosedive now that I've a graphics card capable of running AE on PC.

*ED!*t: Does anyone have a DLC/costume unlocker for AE PC?


----------



## Esura (Aug 14, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> I only played Alpha 3 again recently. I'm was only using Ryu, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?


Tekken Hybrid has a movie, a demo, and a remake of an OG fighter. This Melty Blood game is essentially doing the same thing from what I heard, which comes with an anime movie and the game on one blu ray, except the game only works on PC. Thats why I said I wish they did a Tekken Hybrid and made the game playable on PS3.





Duy Nguyen said:


> *@ Esura:* The best tip I can think of for all new 3s players is simply...*don't try to parry*. Blocking in 3s is almost as important as blocking in MvC2. Getting knocked down in 3s is very very scary.


Ah...this is what I've been hearing alot from other 3S players.

I'm learning Chun and Elena on the side. First time a character I like is top tier.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 15, 2011)

Hahaha, might as well just play Chun all the way because Elena is like a shittier version of Chun. Both of their playstyle is extremely similar except Chun is way more superior. The only thing Elena has that Chun doesn't is an overhead.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2011)

Except fuck Chun.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tekken Hybrid has a movie, a demo, and a remake of an OG fighter. This Melty Blood game is essentially doing the same thing from what I heard, which comes with an anime movie and the game on one blu ray, except the game only works on PC. Thats why I said I wish they did a Tekken Hybrid and made the game playable on PS3.



Oh, you were talking about the Melty Blood game.

Yeah, I agree with you there. >__>


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 15, 2011)

So Current Code is actually on the blue-ray?? no combo packaged with it?

wtf who has a PC that reads blue ray

wonder how that's going to work with bootlegging the game...


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> So Current Code is actually on the blue-ray?? no combo packaged with it?
> 
> wtf who has a PC that reads blue ray
> 
> wonder how that's going to work with bootlegging the game...



Most new laptops do nowadays, but Blu-ray on laptops sucks.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 15, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> So Current Code is actually on the blue-ray?? no combo packaged with it?
> 
> wtf who has a PC that reads blue ray
> 
> wonder how that's going to work with bootlegging the game...



I guess its a move so that their game doesn't get hacked. But people can get creative so I'm not sure how long that notion will last.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2011)

Lulz. They'll just create .iso files and shit.


----------



## Esura (Aug 15, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Fuck.                    You.


Why? I like Chun Li almost as much as I do Sakura and use her in any fighter she doesn't feel awkward in. I don't use her in the SFIV games but I do use her in TvC, MvC3, EX3, and now 3S.



Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahaha, might as well just play Chun all the way because Elena is like a shittier version of Chun. Both of their playstyle is extremely similar except Chun is way more superior. The only thing Elena has that Chun doesn't is an overhead.


Well....I didn't want to just put all my eggs in one character. I figured I get bored that way.



Hangat?r said:


> Except fuck Chun.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2011)

*Go Through Nine Character Spotlight Videos Of The King of Fighters XIII*



> These videos may take a while to get through, so let’s just get right down to it. Atlus USA have released nine new videos of King of Fighters XIII, each focusing on a single character and their moves:
> 
> [You can watch the videos ]
> 
> The King of Fighters XIII is slated for release on October 25th in North America and October 27th in Japan. Rising Star will publish the game in Europe sometime in winter.



*Source:*


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks awesome as always. 

I like that you can customize the character's colors/color palette as well. Kinda like BlazBlue.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2011)

gonna watch that tomorrow


----------



## Daedus (Aug 17, 2011)

Yet another stellar fighter I can't wait for...


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 17, 2011)

pre-ordered my copy already for PS3. I cannot wait for October to come any sooner. Getting this and Ultimate Marvel.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2011)

And you're gonna blow ass at all of them.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey, its not how you play, its that you have fun playing.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 17, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> And you're gonna blow ass at all of them.



Well i'm decent at KOF98UM and average at MVC2 so i wouldn't lump me in with the braindead scrubs just yet. 

Of course i'll never be able to beat the neckbeards who spend all day on the game since i have a life.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey, its not how you play, its that you have fun playing.


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

Dead serious.

Generally, I suck at fighters yet I buy almost more fighters than a top player does. I love em.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dead serious.
> 
> *Generally, I suck at fighters yet I buy almost more fighters than a top player does. I love em.*



Yeah, they are so fun and imo, the most competitive genre there is.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 17, 2011)

I just tried to parry a fireball in Alpha 2.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 17, 2011)

^^^           .


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2011)

As long as you remember that A2 has air guard. xD


----------



## Esura (Aug 17, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Yeah, they are so fun and imo, the most competitive genre there is.


Actually...aside from that shit with RTS games, it is.

I think my primary frustration with the genre is my execution. I just for the life of me cannot do links consistently and I think its holding me back in games like SSFIV which relies on that shit hardcore. I guess its why I like MvC3 and AH3 alot. Those games just feels somewhat easier to get into.

Btw, any character in SSFIV that doesn't require much link experience? Like Chun Li or something? I used to use Sakura but I'm done trying to get those links down and relying on bastardized versions of her BnB looking like a scrub online.


Daedus said:


> I just tried to parry a fireball in Alpha 2.



 

Damn son.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually...aside from that shit with RTS games, it is.
> 
> I think my primary frustration with the genre is my execution. I just for the life of me cannot do links consistently and I think its holding me back in games like SSFIV which relies on that shit hardcore. I guess its why I like MvC3 and AH3 alot. Those games just feels somewhat easier to get into.
> 
> ...



BlazBlue is also easy to get into and really fun though.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Daedus said:


> I just tried to parry a fireball in Alpha 2.



Keep at it son!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually...aside from that shit with RTS games, it is.
> 
> I think my primary frustration with the genre is my execution. I just for the life of me cannot do links consistently and I think its holding me back in games like SSFIV which relies on that shit hardcore. I guess its why I like MvC3 and AH3 alot. Those games just feels somewhat easier to get into.
> 
> Btw, any character in SSFIV that doesn't require much link experience? Like Chun Li or something? I used to use Sakura but I'm done trying to get those links down and relying on bastardized versions of her BnB looking like a scrub online.



I think a lot of the links in SF4 are really easy, unless you play like Vega or something. Fei Long's links canceled into Rekkas are pretty rough as well. I said it in an older post about how SF4's engine is kinda wonky when it comes to frames and links. It's a lot easier than it should be to be short. If you have a stick you can train yourself to P-Link everything.

Balrog does not require any heavy links. The only link I use are c.Forward meaty into c.Short/c.Jab/s.Jab, close s.Roundhouse into s.Jab, close s.Roundhouse Counter Hit into Sweep, and s.Jab into c.Roundhouse. The first two is brainless easy to do and the last one takes a little practice.

I think all of Sagat's links are super easy to do. Yun and Yang's links are braindead easy. Guile and Cody's links are pretty easy as well. Well a lot of Cody's links are lead through Counter Hits so while it's easy to do, it takes more effort to set up. Don't really play anyone else.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a question:

How would someone in Europe go about pre-ordering Ultimate marvel vs capcom 3?

Is amazon the only place where Europeans can pre-order, too?

As I really want the femme fatale costume pack, if any..


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't give up on Sakura Esuraaaa.

She's too cool.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I have a question:
> 
> How would someone in Europe go about pre-ordering Ultimate marvel vs capcom 3?
> 
> ...



Can't you pre-order in any of your local stores?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2011)

some of my friends can barely link, they're still good.. sure they can do more damage sometimes, but they just play it safe instead of fucking up..


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Can't you pre-order in any of your local stores?



No. As the only store here that imports from the US presumably doesn't know about UMvC3, yet. =/


----------



## Esura (Aug 18, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I think a lot of the links in SF4 are really easy, unless you play like Vega or something. Fei Long's links canceled into Rekkas are pretty rough as well. I said it in an older post about how SF4's engine is kinda wonky when it comes to frames and links. It's a lot easier than it should be to be short. If you have a stick you can train yourself to P-Link everything.
> 
> Balrog does not require any heavy links. The only link I use are c.Forward meaty into c.Short/c.Jab/s.Jab, close s.Roundhouse into s.Jab, close s.Roundhouse Counter Hit into Sweep, and s.Jab into c.Roundhouse. The first two is brainless easy to do and the last one takes a little practice.
> 
> I think all of Sagat's links are super easy to do. Yun and Yang's links are braindead easy. Guile and Cody's links are pretty easy as well. Well a lot of Cody's links are lead through Counter Hits so while it's easy to do, it takes more effort to set up. Don't really play anyone else.


I'm primarily a pad player. I use my stick on GGPO like once every blue moon so it doesn't go to waste.

But knowing that SFIV links is supposed to be even easier to do than normal and I'm still not getting them down....wow I suck hot ass.



bbq sauce said:


> Don't give up on Sakura Esuraaaa.
> 
> She's too cool.



She is cool. I can play decent footsies with her now but when it comes to damage dealing I rely on simple pokes into Sho and shit. Much of her bigger damaging combos, hell her BnB is a 1 frame link. I cant even do cr.lk, cr.lp, cr.mk into HP Sho at 75% consistency let alone doing st.HP, lk.tatsu, cr.HP, EX Sho, j.HK consistently. 

Its not like I'm losing alot with Sakura, on the contrary, she is the only SF character I do win with online (when playing scrubs), but it just seems like I'm not using her right. Maybe I'm just over analyzing myself.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 18, 2011)

I mean, you SHOULD learn the tatsu combos because it's her best damage, but over all you aren't going to hit that off anything but a jump in or punish combo, focus crumple, or raw tatsu starter. 

overall you hit more often with simple crouching short short jab low forward fierce shoryu, and wiff punishing shit with with low forward > fierce shoryus. Or something like crouching short, jab, crouch fierce ex tatsu > sweep for mix up > THEN you can get the mix up to do the tatsu combo.

Also stop ending tatsu combos with jump normals. She doesn't need that for left/right anymore. She only did that in vanilla because her jump forward kick couldn't be used as cross up.. Now that you can do actual meaty cross ups, you just end in sweep for hard knockdowns and set up crossup/feint.


----------



## Esura (Aug 18, 2011)

So I should just pretty much stick to trying to get her basics down before trying to master her tatsu combo.

But you can sweep after tatsu? Never knew.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 19, 2011)

In case no one has seen this yet:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwkSs90nKQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Daedus (Aug 20, 2011)

A word of advice for anyone else who picks up AE for PC:

Turn off Vertical Sync- it creates some nasty input lag.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2011)

Even with a proper machine, fixed frame-rate and otherwise stable performance?


----------



## Daedus (Aug 20, 2011)

My setup is nothing to sneeze at and I was having serious issues with links.


----------



## Helix (Aug 20, 2011)

^Could always get AE for PC. I believe there is Arcana Hearts 3 somewhere on the net, but it has no online play. There is also Blazblue but it is not Continuum Shift.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 20, 2011)

GGPO + vsav

I'd prob play it more than most games I play now if I could find my inpin


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah VSAV is fun. fast games.i havent play in a few weeks i was getting alot better too.


crazy match. Gods Gardem looks so gutter. Like a fight to the death in the pits. the cameras being dead on the players faces with that lighting...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ3nkFOa3Qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 21, 2011)

^^ that was amazing


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 21, 2011)

I second Khris.

And what the hell is up with KoF Online? O__o'; Kinda reminds me of that KoF Arcade Shooter for XBL.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 21, 2011)

Hakan getting in DAT ASS. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SPKxgzSAhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, I was not expecting that.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 21, 2011)

Nemo is still the shit. I'm always amazed by his okizeme.


----------



## Esura (Aug 21, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> Hakan getting in DAT ASS.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SPKxgzSAhk[/YOUTUBE]



Can someone pleeeease make a gif of this for me!?


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 21, 2011)

Found my inppin!!

If anyone wants to play some Vampire on GGPO hit me up. Probably won't have time tonight, though. bbqsawss is my GGPO name so hit me up if you see me!

disclaimer: I'm not good at this game. I learned some day 0 Fish Face a while ago, and I don't know shit as far as match ups.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 21, 2011)

My steam ID is NoChart, for those of you who want to throw down on the PC version of AE.

Everyone in my area seems to have a god-awful connection for some reason.  Every time I search for games in my region, everyone has 2 bars or under.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Can someone pleeeease make a gif of this for me!?



You need some serious help Esura.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh wow, did she seriously just get surprised buttsecks?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Can someone pleeeease make a gif of this for me!?


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 21, 2011)

Making people rage quit.

 Thats the way to play, he just needs to get better thats all.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

Does anyone on NF play on mvc2 ? :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Does anyone on NF play on mvc2 ? :33



I do, still very bad at it.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 22, 2011)

!

Uryo with dat okizeme in the last round. So sick.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> !
> 
> Uryo with dat okizeme in the last round. So sick.



Wow @ 3:13 to 3:29


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 22, 2011)

Uryo da gawd


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Does anyone on NF play on mvc2 ? :33



Yup i still do.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

You guys wanna get a couple games in on XBLA ?


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You guys wanna get a couple games in on XBLA ?



I have PSN onry now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 22, 2011)

on that vampire if anyone wants to play

GGPO = bbqSAWSS


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 23, 2011)

So I found a copy of Guilty Gear Judgement/Guilty Gear x2 for the psp at 4.99 at gamestop... used, with the original case, perfect condition (even the game guide) Bought it that moment. So. Much. Win. Especially since I work at gamestop


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 23, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


>



Yeah i just heard about that

what took Sega so fucking long 

Anyways I can't wait


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 23, 2011)

WHY IS I-NO SUCH A CHEAP BITCH IN ARCADE MODE -rage-


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 23, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> WHY IS I-NO SUCH A CHEAP BITCH IN ARCADE MODE -rage-



Guilty Gear always have cheap bosses. I think Justice(The first Final Boss) was a lot more cheaper than I-no 

Man Guilty Gear is such a great game....


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 23, 2011)

Meh, she's got a great bod tho. Not better than Jams, not by a long shot


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Meh, she's got a great bod tho. Not better than Jams, not by a long shot



This screams for pics


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 23, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> Meh, she's got a great bod tho. Not better than Jams, not by a long shot



Yeah i agree


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 23, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> what took Sega so fucking long



And we still have to wait until next summer


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2pXAI1U6pk[/YOUTUBE] 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM3DW3w0RFc[/YOUTUBE] 

Can't find the snip of Jam animated...


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

Virtual Fighter 5 Final Showdown will be released overseas!



But only on PSN and XBL....


----------



## Esura (Aug 23, 2011)

Man, doing the trials on 3S is pretty damn hard. Only ones I got far in was Elena. That last one is a doozy.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Man, doing the trials on 3S is pretty damn hard. Only ones I got far in was Elena. That last one is a doozy.



Yeah some of the challenges are a bit tricky, especially Makoto's last one.... 

BTW who is that in your sig?


----------



## UberBlackMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Virtual Fighter 5 Final Showdown will be released overseas!
> 
> 
> 
> But only on PSN and XBL....


OMFG Finally!


----------



## Esura (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Yeah some of the challenges are a bit tricky, especially Makoto's last one....
> 
> BTW who is that in your sig?


Lady from Devil May Cry. Its the DMC4 version of Lady.



UberBlackMan said:


> OMFG Finally!



Now, watch them tease and advertise the shit of VF6 once this releases.


I was thinking of playing peeps in NF and uploading our 3rd Strike Online videos on my Youtube channel since it has that Youtube functionality. This is possibly the only time I can upload videos from a game because I don't have any tools like Dazzle to record matches and shit.


----------



## UberBlackMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Lady from Devil May Cry. Its the DMC4 version of Lady.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sega took way too long realeasing this im still hyped for my new KOF!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2011)

JP 3SO stream. I know the fat dude, but I can't think of his name. xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AdtXju0rjY&feature=feedu_more[/YOUTUBE]

juggle cancel into super 

this game will be good..


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, and everyting. :3


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> And good game bbq. So, do I suck or not and what do I need to work on?



..a few things you might want to improve on. I wouldn't say you suck, I think you just don't understand the game yet.

Um, first. Block. You never blocked anything, in all of the matches we ran I don't think you ever held back unless you were trying to walk. Every wake up, you took my meaties to the face (no homo) or I missed the timing and got jabbed out. That is bad in this game. If you aren't going to block on wakeup and take a risk, parry.. Just evaluate the risk of it, and what you stand to gain by doing it. Or if you opponent is just really predictable in what they do as a meaty, just parry and take free damage.

Second. Stop jumping with Chun Li. You make my job 10x easier when you jump in and put yourself next to me. When you don't have meter, your main goal should be keeping them at a distance where you can build meter safely.
She's hella dominate on the ground, and when you're sitting on the super any mistake can mean losing half life.. So once you get the super, you're objective becomes forcing them into situations where you're likely to land it.

Third. Don't ever use her super if you don't confirm it. Walking away from me and just throwing the super out is a silly risk that will lose you any mental advantage sitting on the super could give you, and lose you a good chunk of life (except when my timing is off and I miss parrying the last kick lol).

Other than that. Just keep playing the game.


----------



## c_wong428 (Aug 26, 2011)

I got a Qanba Q4 the other day, highly rate it. I would say its on par or even slightly better than a TE, early days still but working on xbox/pc-PS3 is really handy. Excellent value.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 29, 2011)

Some Gamplay Videos of VFS:FS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie4l5y7P4do&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epp5gknHDeo&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

Damn can't wait untill next year.....


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 31, 2011)

*BlazBlue Team Developing Persona 4 Fighting Game* 



> The Persona 4 revival won’t stop with the anime and Persona 4: The Golden. Arc System Works are working on a Persona 4 fighting game, development of which is being handled by the BlazBlue team.
> The game is titled Persona 4: Ultimate in Mayonaka Arena, as reported by Sinobi. Interestingly, it takes place two months after Persona 4 and continues that game’s story. The fighting tournament is apparently being hosted by none other than Teddie.
> 
> Characters that are confirmed to be playable are Yosuke, Chie, Yu (the main character) and…Aigis?! Yes, the game will include characters from Persona 3 as well. Shoji Meguro will be composing music for the game and Katsura Hashino will be directing.Persona 4 G: Ultimate in Mayonaka Arena will be released in Japanese arcades in spring 2012 and will follow on the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 in summer 2012 in Japan.
> ...



*Source:* 

Take my money. ALL OF IT.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 31, 2011)

virtua fighter videos?! word?! after getting VF Online 5 and training my butt off in it only for NO ONE to play i said fuck VF.

only thinkin bout KOF and 3S


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> *BlazBlue Team Developing Persona 4 Fighting Game*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never played persona.. but blazblue makes me wanna track this


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 31, 2011)

Persona Fighter? That's pretty odd, I imagine it's going to be like Jojo mixed with Guilty Gear? O.o


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2011)

Aslong as it's not a party-fighter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 31, 2011)

I can never kill a good Phoenix when I snap her in, argh.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I can never kill a good Phoenix when I snap her in, argh.



What team are you using? 

Mix her up with a 50/50 on her way in is usually your best shot. Or you can always just chip her to death before she hits the ground depending on your team.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 31, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> What team are you using?
> 
> Mix her up with a 50/50 on her way in is usually your best shot. Or you can always just chip her to death before she hits the ground depending on your team.



Was running Wolvie/Akuma/Wesker, I know how to kill her, just not effective at pulling it off.

Caught her a few times though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 4, 2011)

Live, the commentary and stream monsters made it one of the best streams I've ever watched


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

I realized if I want to get serious with fighting games I'm gonna need a fight stick.

So do I go with A or B ?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 5, 2011)

DONT GET A!!! It's very bad


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

What's so bad about it ? 

The tekken stick got worse reviews overall.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know why it's bad but you should probably get the Tekken one, Tyler. It's cooler and it will probably function better. 

But IIRC, you will need AA batteries. But it's better.

I mean, it's basically Hori Fightick 3 but wireless, the only bad part of it, like mentioned, might be the batteries.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *I realized if I want to get serious with fighting games I'm gonna need a fight stick.*
> 
> So do I go with A or B ?



That bolded statement is completely wrong. Having an arcade stick does not automatically make you better at fighting games. You can still compete and do very well with a pad. It all rounds down to personal preference when it comes down to using a pad or a stick. The main reason I use an arcade stick is because I grew up playing in the arcades and where I live, there is still a decent arcade scene. Not to mention the arcade is very close to my house. Therefore, it is more favorable for me to learn and play on an arcade stick since that's all you get to use there.

Just letting you know because I feel bad for all these new players thinking they just absolutely need an arcade stick to compete and end up wasting their money on it because they either quit the game or realize they detest playing on an arcade stick.

But if you still insist on getting one, don't waste your money on all these wireless sticks. There are two sticks that I highly recommend and they are the Madcatz TE sticks and the QANBA. The QANBA are more expensive but they come pre-modded to play on both consoles and PC.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm 15  so I don't have my own money, and my mom wouldn't pay 150 for a (I hate to say this) A glorified controller. 

I'm gonna go with the tekken bundle, I get a game, a stick, and some extra shit for the price of a normal game. If I find out I don't like playing with a stick then I end up with a game. It's the most economical choice.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 5, 2011)

Tekken one sounds good the, bro.



Duy Nguyen said:


> That bolded statement is completely wrong. Having an arcade stick does not automatically make you better at fighting games. You can still compete and do very well with a pad. It all rounds down to personal preference when it comes down to using a pad or a stick. The main reason I use an arcade stick is because I grew up playing in the arcades and where I live, there is still a decent arcade scene. Not to mention the arcade is very close to my house. Therefore, it is more favorable for me to learn and play on an arcade stick since that's all you get to use there.
> 
> Just letting you know because I feel bad for all these new players thinking they just absolutely need an arcade stick to compete and end up wasting their money on it because they either quit the game or realize they detest playing on an arcade stick.
> 
> But if you still insist on getting one, don't waste your money on all these wireless sticks. There are two sticks that I highly recommend and they are the Madcatz TE sticks and the QANBA. The QANBA are more expensive but they come pre-modded to play on both consoles and PC.



I would have to agree with this, but then again, sometimes I feel I do better with a stick. Of course, you until need 100% of your effort if you wanna do good, but I still feel it' slightly better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't see the point in getting Tekken 6 when Tekken Tag Tournament 2 is coming out in the near future, but to each his own.


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't see the point in getting Tekken 6 when Tekken Tag Tournament 2 is coming out in the near future, but to each his own.



Tekken 6 is only $20 dude. Also, there isn't any confirmed date for TTT2 on consoles yet. Why wait for a game that might not come out for a whole year or two? I never understood this mentality.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tekken 6 is only $20 dude. Also, there isn't any confirmed date for TTT2 on consoles yet. Why wait for a game that might not come out for a whole year or two? I never understood this mentality.



Looking at it from a online only perspective it's useless considering how bad the netcode and matchmaking is, but like I said each to his own. Now if your talking from a tournament perspective then it could be a decent investment, granted things are slowing down for T6.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 5, 2011)

Well it's more for the stick than it is for the game


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2011)

Like Duy said you're better off getting the Madcats TE or the QANBA, anything else for the most part is just a waste of money long term.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 5, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Like Duy said you're better off getting the Madcats TE or the QANBA, anything else for the most part is just a waste of money long term.



He's just said he's 15 though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> He's just said he's 15 though.



He should save up or wait till he can get a better stick then, no use blowing money on one that will end up causing problems. Quality wise it's on the level of the SE if not lower. But in the he can do what he wants.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Sep 5, 2011)

I had to replace the parts on my Tekken stick twice. So far with my Madcats TE I haven't had to fix a damn thing.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 5, 2011)

The Tekken stick is a waste of money on purchase. It's complete and utter shit. If you have to get a budget stick, go for a Qanba Q4. $110 dollars on play-asia, it's the best stick for that price, better than even the TE for the sheer fact that it's multi-console from the get-go. Depending on your electronics savyness, that's 40-80 bucks saved right there. Low-end Hori sticks are complete and utter crap, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.

Playing from the get-go on a shite stick is just going to make the entire experience fucking horrid.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 5, 2011)

fighting games aren't what they use to be at all.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 5, 2011)

I just bought me a Q4 stick last week, gonna be here by Thursday....I said the VLX would be the last stick I buy this console generation, but....*sigh*


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 5, 2011)

Send me your Vewlix. :3


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 5, 2011)

Got a PS3? NOPE! >


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 5, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Got a PS3? NOPE! >



I got one.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 5, 2011)

NOT GIVING MY STICK AWAY!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a converter. 

Do yo part in supporting the EU scene, mang!


----------



## Kisame (Sep 5, 2011)

Tekken > All.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 5, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> NOT GIVING MY STICK AWAY!



Fiiiine. ;__:


----------



## Esura (Sep 5, 2011)

Heavenly King said:


> fighting games aren't what they use to be at all.



Yeah...its better than what it used to be.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

looking forward to it


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 6, 2011)

you know what would be hilarious? seeing how the streetfighter Cast would fare in a Blazblue/Guilty Gear Fighting engine. the thought of it makes me laugh almost as hard as XIII-2's main character stories


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah...its better than what it used to be.



Get the entire fuck out of here.

If I woke up one day to find out major tournaments were lineups were going back looking like CvS2/3S/GGAC/Marvel 2

I would find the time to go again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

i will be honest, remove SFIV and you have a average fighting line up this gen.. hopefully KOFXIII and SFxT make up for it.. though i will also be honest; MVC3 is really the most fun i have ever had in a fighting game for quite a while..


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 6, 2011)

Marvel 3 is fun, but it's still fucking stupid.

Donno about KoF13 because I don't fuck with KoF.. but I'm betting dollars to donuts SFxT is going to die quick.

Look at how fast Ougan(Umineko fighter) died.. SFxT is a less creative version of Ougan's systems, just with more popular characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Marvel 3 is fun, but it's still fucking stupid.


i agree.. it really feels redundant after playing a couple hours with friends  
we almost quickly switch to SFIV after a couple fights 



> Donno about KoF13 because I don't fuck with KoF..


well KOFXII sucked badly, i mean really badly.. system was too ancient KOF to work with the current roster.. and that guard break super/special bullshit was a poor man's parry system from 3S, just shittier and much more frustrating.. KOFXIII is looking okay so far though, multi supers are back and they removed the shitty mechanics from KOFXII.. i recommended you trying it if there's a demo or something.. or maybe if you have a good PC, they're some leaked links here and there to try..

though, weather it will be on the level of past KOF games is remains to be seen..



> but I'm betting dollars to donuts SFxT is going to die quick.
> 
> Look at how fast Ougan(Umineko fighter) died.. SFxT is a less creative version of Ougan's systems, just with more popular characters.



well, popular characters are where's its at tbh.. never heard of Umineko Fighter(sue me), but I like SFxT's system a lot.. i mean A LOT!!! we'll see, but yeah, i agree with you for the most part..


in reality though, I am very content.. don't forget what it was like pre-SFIV.. there was barely anything to play expect for the old games.. so yeah, the games aren't on the same level back then, but there are more mainstream games coming out right now.. more games = always better..


EDIT: just saw some Umineko Fighter vidz, really bro, even if the system is awesome.. you can't expect anime-style fighting games to be that popular.. GG and BB are exceptions for whatever reason i honestly don't know about..


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't think you understand the point with Umineko is not the fact that it didn't get mainstream success. Anime games while not as popular always have communities, and people that play.. This game got hyped for a couple months and literally died in the first week when people realized its systems were nothing but. ABC tag ABC super, and the use of metaworld abilities.

SFxT is the same system with Capcom's 2.5D graphics, more popular chars, and no metaworld and no burst. It's going to be boring in under a week. Bet it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I don't think you understand the point with Umineko is not the fact that it didn't get mainstream success. Anime games while not as popular always have communities, and people that play.. *This game got hyped for a couple months* and literally died in the first week when people realized its systems were nothing but. ABC tag ABC super, and the use of metaworld abilities.
> 
> SFxT is the same system with Capcom's 2.5D graphics, more popular chars, and no metaworld and no burst. It's going to be boring in under a week. Bet it.



see i didn't know that.. you might be right, time will tell.. but at least don't see this dieing in under a week.. anyways, at least i can see myself playing this more than a week


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 6, 2011)

I donno about dying, in a week, but, you'll be doing the same day one shit for the whole rest of the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 6, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I donno about dying, in a week, but, you'll be doing the same day one shit for the whole rest of the game.



time will tell, maybe it will be more tactical?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2011)

*Witness A Persona 4 Brawl In The Ultimate in Mayonaka Arena Screenshots*

*Source*:


----------



## Daedus (Sep 7, 2011)

So, aside from MvC3, are there any current gen fighting games out there that actually reward aggressive play over defensive play?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Daedus said:


> So, aside from MvC3, are there any current gen fighting games out there that actually reward aggressive play over defensive play?



KOFXIII 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzeQO5jOGRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Daedus (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> KOFXIII
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzeQO5jOGRY[/YOUTUBE]



Trust me, man.  When that drops, I'll be playing the shit out of it.  But as of now, the only method to playing it is finding an arcade with one- and the nearest arcade, period, is literally an hour away by car.

Emulation is an option, but Xpadder makes fighting games hard to play.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 7, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Trust me, man.  When that drops, I'll be playing the shit out of it.  But as of now, the only method to playing it is finding an arcade with one- and the nearest arcade, period, is literally an hour away by car.
> 
> Emulation is an option, but Xpadder makes fighting games hard to play.



Same here man.

How good is it? I heard its the best KOF game they had in years. I'm hoping that if this game does good we will see future SNK games like Mark of the wolves 2.

Also what i've seen so far... KOFXIII>SSF4AE/MVC3/BBCS2/MK9 or any fighting game right now


----------



## Daedus (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Same here man.
> 
> How good is it? I heard its the best KOF game they had in years. I'm hoping that if this game does good we will see future SNK games like Mark of the wolves 2.
> 
> Also what i've seen so far... KOFXIII>SSF4AE/MVC3/BBCS2/MK9 or any fighting game right now



The game is really, really good- but the aforementioned control problem keeps me from using the characters I really want to master.  I really like the whole Drive Cancel system and the meter use is way more liberal than it was in SF4.

October can't come soon enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2011)

Classic Iori 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Ew9Hmb6aI&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

0:34  its back bitches  

Billy Kane

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkxnOBd1OwE&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

needs more combo showing 
but luv his range so far

Maxima

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7pXcyrzDUg&feature=feedu_more[/YOUTUBE]

beastly


----------



## Daedus (Sep 7, 2011)

NeoMax moves look gorgeous and epic, but they're unlikely to be used in a highly competitive match- which kinda sucks.  Meter is usually spent on drive cancels and EX moves to continue chains.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Whats so interesting about Billy Kane? He is probably like my least favorite KOF character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2011)

Daedus said:


> NeoMax moves look gorgeous and epic, but they're unlikely to be used in a highly competitive match- which kinda sucks.  Meter is usually spent on drive cancels and EX moves to continue chains.



they're there for prestige 

maybe  

i honestly wanna play the game first to judge





Esura said:


> Whats so interesting about Billy Kane? He is probably like my least favorite KOF character.




*Spoiler*: __ 












in a nutshell, he's pimp


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Image broken.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 7, 2011)

Billy Kane is a lesser Axl Low.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2011)

i want GG


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 8, 2011)

AE is an offensive game. Defensive play was heavily nerfed in AE compared to Vanilla and Super.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 8, 2011)

gotta love the audio on billy kane's character. Its fucking hyper. Add to the fact that he wears a jean outfit and carries a staff and its hard not to like him.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 8, 2011)

Khris said:


> i want GG



buy AC

even if they made a new GG it probably won't live up to AC


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 8, 2011)

Daedus said:


> So, aside from MvC3, are there any current gen fighting games out there that actually reward aggressive play over defensive play?



Arcana Heart 3 ^^

Donno why it has to be current gen though. Get GGPO and play VSav if you want a high offense game.

Assuming you want current gen games for netplay? It's really the only advantage they have on the old games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 8, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> buy AC
> 
> even if they made a new GG it probably won't live up to AC



i wish i had my old PS3 though, backwards compatibility was epic


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 9, 2011)

None a you sissies can beat me in SF or Tekken.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpq41IqOjPM[/YOUTUBE]

I'm disappointed the boxer dude isn't in, but the game looks fun.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpq41IqOjPM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm disappointed the boxer dude isn't in, but the game looks fun.



never played persona.. but fuckin tracking


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> never played persona.. but fuckin tracking



You don't know what you've been missing.

But this is the fighting game thread, I can't expect people to know what persona is before seeing the trailer.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> None a you sissies can beat me in SF or Tekken.



I'm not that good in Tekken. Street Fighter on the other hand...

Also I would destroy you in Marvel 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You don't know what you've been missing.
> 
> But this is the fighting game thread, I can't expect people to know what persona is before seeing the trailer.



believe it or not, this is the second time someone said that to me today


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> believe it or not, this is the second time someone said that to me today



Thats some luck you got there.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 9, 2011)

lol give me 3 days and ill smack anyone up in tekken


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

Tekken is like so 10 years ago.. and not in a good way like Third Strike


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 9, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> None a you sissies can beat me in SF or Tekken.



do you have 3SO/ on east coast?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> do you have 3SO/ on east coast?



please record the match


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 9, 2011)

Khris said:


> Tekken is like so 10 years ago.. and not in a good way like Third Strike


?????????????


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 9, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> None a you sissies can beat me in SF or Tekken.



Who're you again?


----------



## Biolink (Sep 9, 2011)

Someone get at me in 3sO for the 360.

Ekilla9402


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 9, 2011)

> I'm not that good in Tekken. Street Fighter on the other hand...
> 
> Also I would destroy you in Marvel 3.



SF is up for debate. I have SF4 and will be gettting 3rd strike soon.

Marvel vs Capcom 2, no way. 3, you have a chance. Wait till the updated one comes out, I'll get it.



> lol give me 3 days and ill smack anyone up in tekken







> do you have 3SO/ on east coast?



I should be getting it soon, and I'm in Ohio



> Who're you again?



Yo mama and I went out.


I was the 400th best Fei Long on psn before Arcade Edition. Some of my friends are ranked in the top 70 and I spar them.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2011)

Dat online warrior.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 9, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> Yo mama and I went out.
> 
> 
> I was the 400th best Fei Long on psn before Arcade Edition. Some of my friends are ranked in the top 70 and I spar them.



I see.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 9, 2011)

If you're in Ohio let's play AE.

my psn is bbqsaucejrz, I don't even play this game, and I like me over you.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 9, 2011)

I bet $500 on Cygnus45.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2011)

You're on.

You better not Jew out on me.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 9, 2011)

Dang did anyone watch wednesday night fights this week. combofiends stick was so raw.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 10, 2011)

actually Duy probably right


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 10, 2011)

Its probably some SFXT stuff but i hope its a DS4


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 10, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> actually Duy probably right


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> ive played some beasts in this game so i understand abit of the mindgame and mixups that can comeup playing this game. but i find it most retarded to* fight sf4 players with no concept of parrying. *The game borderline becomes SF2. i sometimes find it easier to not move at all. just parry and punish jumpin fierce attacks. but yeah shit gets stupid if parry timing is off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 10, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Its probably some SFXT stuff but i hope its a DS4



yeah me too.. but its probably gonna be akuma and jin reveals..


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Am I the only guy on NF with 3rd Strike on 360 ?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 10, 2011)

Awww, you shoulda walked him into the corner and do cool Hugo wall combos.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 10, 2011)

He was too fearless for that. I walked into mgb/ducking fierce/upper too many times to move him where I wanted him. He was just gonna do it no matter what.

Really though, a good Duds would never fear Hugo enough for that. It's Hugo's worst match for a reason. He gets out poked easily. Plus Dudley doesn't fear parry > grab/super grab with all his variable chains and so forth, b.swing blow, etc.

Next time I get online, I'll try to land my wall bounce throw, clap > reset into gigas and up it for you.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 10, 2011)

No patience for Human Revolution right now.  Gonna get on PSN and play 3s against people who apparently still use dial-up.


----------



## Markness (Sep 11, 2011)

TeenRyu said:


> you know what would be hilarious? seeing how the streetfighter Cast would fare in a Blazblue/Guilty Gear Fighting engine. the thought of it makes me laugh almost as hard as XIII-2's main character stories



We almost got that chance with Sammy vs. Capcom but the Darkstalkers cast was anticipated more since they pose a better challenge to Arc's fighters.




Kakashi234 said:


> Its probably some SFXT stuff but i hope its a DS4



I'm all for a new DS but the fact Capcom doesn't seem to be listening is getting exasperating.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1KNJuPR6D8&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

anybody knew of this?

but meh, rather play my Mahvel and KOF this upcoming holiday season


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 15, 2011)

I can't wait for KoF.

We shall play Khris.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> I can't wait for KoF.
> 
> We shall play Khris.



sure 

lets just hope netcode can handle it


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 15, 2011)

You're in South America, right? xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 17, 2011)

Fuck yea to ShootingD's team winning ST.
Fuck no to Daigo's team losing AE. 
Double fuck no to Nemo's team losing afterwards.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone who plays this shit yet laugh at others for playing stuff like Arcana Heart and Blazbue loses any type of credibility whatsoever, plain and simple.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Anyone who plays this shit yet laugh at others for playing stuff like Arcana Heart and Blazbue loses any type of credibility whatsoever, plain and simple.



Arcana Heart, Blazblue and MLP are shit.

I'd rather play KOF2002 UM.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2011)

Go back to Mexico.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2011)

YJDK        .


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 18, 2011)

Daigo > Poongko.

Yay.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Whats a Poongko?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 18, 2011)

a pretty decent seth player


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Ah, so Daigo whooped him?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 18, 2011)

lol dude. I was trolling Poongko is the Korean seth that perfected daigo at evo.

I missed SBO, but, I'm guessing Daigo got his runback and beat him?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2011)

Fuck Daigo anyway, dude sucks at 3s.


----------



## Final Ultima (Sep 18, 2011)

Hangat?r said:
			
		

> Fuck Daigo anyway, dude sucks at 3s.


*movie voice-over* In a world where Tougeki 2005 never happened...


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 18, 2011)

MLP fighting game, it actually looks like it will turn out decent.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats a Poongko?



You didn't watch EVO this year? Poongko was basically the main talk/highlight of the tournament.


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 18, 2011)

Is poongko the guy that raped Daigo a new one with SSFIV? He was badass. His offensive style was awesome.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 18, 2011)

Runback replays are up if you missed it last night (morning).


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> You didn't watch EVO this year? Poongko was basically the main talk/highlight of the tournament.



I never watch EVO. I watch other smaller tournies and stuff but EVO bores me a bit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I never watch EVO. I watch other smaller tournies and stuff but EVO bores me a bit.



Ah, me and you are complete opposites then. I love EVO and look forward to it every year, and also plan to go to it next year.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I never watch EVO. I watch other smaller tournies and stuff but EVO bores me a bit.



Mind = Blown.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 19, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah, me and you are complete opposites then. I love EVO and look forward to it every year, and also plan to go to it next year.



You too eh? We should get up then! Let's wear matching Konoha headbands so we can know what to look out for!


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> You too eh? We should get up then! Let's wear matching *Konoha headbands* so we can know what to look out for!



We would be chased out of EVO if we did that.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 19, 2011)

Fine...matching Naruto jumpsuits, POST-TIMESKIP!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 19, 2011)

50 vs. Daigo kumite going on right now. Epic quality.

Edit: Nvm it's over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2011)

EVO is fuckin hype.. I never watch tournies, but I watched my first EVO this year, not gonna miss it ever again


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> EVO is fuckin hype.. I never watch tournies, but I watched my first EVO this year, not gonna miss it ever again



Most def.

I wish took better care of my stuff, because I use to own all of the Evo DVDs since 2005. Now most of them are missing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Most def.
> 
> I wish took better care of my stuff, because I use to own all of the Evo DVDs since 2005. Now most of them are missing.



I kinda wanna see those, or at least highlights..  

tough break though


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2011)

Main evo stream was pretty fucking boring as far as commentary was concerned ,not too fond of the cut n dry sportscasting style. Plus Henry Cen is pretty boring.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2011)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Fine...matching Naruto jumpsuits, POST-TIMESKIP!



Motha fucka you trying to get us killed or what.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Main evo stream was pretty fucking boring as far as commentary was concerned ,not too fond of the cut n dry sportscasting style. Plus Henry Cen is pretty boring.



for the most part i liked it well at least ultra david and james chen. but i didnt like how they explained everything for the unfamiliar. but i know they had to for all the scrubs and ppl watching on g4


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Ah, me and you are complete opposites then. I love EVO and look forward to it every year, and also plan to go to it next year.





Duy Nguyen said:


> Mind = Blown.



Its hard to explain it, but EVO just feels too...formal. I like the insipid, brain melting but hilarious commentary of regular tournies. 

I guess a better comparison would be....

EVO = boring 40th anniversary marriage sex
regular tournies = hot kinky sex with a 21 year old bimbo you just met


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2011)

lol @ evo, hosting the best matches from the best players of multiple nations, is boring because of commentary.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> lol @ evo, hosting the best matches from the best players of multiple nations, is boring because of commentary.



Had it not been for the commentary, I would not even watch regular tounies to be honest. Commentary gives me a chuckle or two and makes the match more exciting, like when boxing was actually good instead of the shit it is.

I like watching people of my skill level play though. Easier for me to relate to. Seeing higher level tournies matches make me go like, "Damn I suck...shit I wish I can play like that."

Its odd, I know.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2011)

Not really, we all think you suck, too.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

This question may be posted within multiple threads.  How do I get a  standard ps3 controller to read during gameplay of games that seem to  have hardons for xbox 360 controllers?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2011)

..wait, what? Does that not make sense to anyone else?


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Not really, we all think you suck, too.



I never said I was good, although I can hold my own against randoms online though.

But I guess you can consider me a casual fighting game fan now. Love the genre, but I don't really feel like trying to get into the meat of fighters anymore like I used to.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> ..wait, what? Does that not make sense to anyone else?


Want to use PS3 controller to play Deus Ex Human Revo on my windows 7 pc.  Not wirelessly.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2011)

Google is hard.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2011)

what does tha thave to do with fighting games?

I guess I can be nice and give a suggestion - donno if it will work though.

Connect the USB wire that you charge your PS3 pad with to the PC, go to hardware/devices in your control panel(I think that's where it is) and check to make sure it shows up as playstation 3 controller, if not, I would search google.



Esura said:


> Had it not been for the commentary, I would not even watch regular tounies to be honest. Commentary gives me a chuckle or two and makes the match more exciting, like when boxing was actually good instead of the shit it is.
> 
> I like watching people of my skill level play though. Easier for me to relate to. Seeing higher level tournies matches make me go like, "Damn I suck...shit I wish I can play like that."
> 
> Its odd, I know.



Watching high level play and trying to understand why each guy does what they do/decisions they make, can help you understand what you should be doing. And considering evo commentary is more on the technical explanitory side, that makes it that much better.

Watching people fuck up, or not do what they should be doing with their character, to a background of socially awkward goofs making jokes won't really help you.

Though I guess streams are more for the casual crows/spectator, so to each their own..


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2011)

They should just do 50/50 on evo commentary: one amusing dude, one knowledgeable/sportscaster dude. 

The thing that's less interesting with evo and other big tournaments is that there's not as much caster-viewer interaction, like what is the case with smaller tournies. But then again I just like to stream-monster.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Google is hard.



prop wrestling set.

lol

edit:


Hangat?r said:


> They should just do 50/50 on evo commentary: one amusing dude, one knowledgeable/sportscaster dude.
> 
> The thing that's less interesting with evo and other big tournaments is that there's not as much caster-viewer interaction, like what is the case with smaller tournies. But then again I just like to stream-monster.


Meh, commentary is whatever to me, really, a lot of times I just focus on watching the match.

Keeping up with the stream on evo would not be possible.. retarded amount of people view the stream, I can't even keep up with reading the chat it moves so fast. Trying to keep up with stream trolls, talk to each other, and talk about the match while analyzing what's happening would be nigh impossible.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2011)

That's why I prefer shit like Next Level, where you can just troll it up with Hu/Aqua/Min/Freeturo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Had it not been for the commentary, I would not even watch regular tounies to be honest. Commentary gives me a chuckle or two and makes the match more exciting, like when boxing was actually good instead of the shit it is.
> 
> I like watching people of my skill level play though. Easier for me to relate to. Seeing higher level tournies matches make me go like, "Damn I suck...shit I wish I can play like that."
> 
> Its odd, I know.



honestly you should always try to better yourself, i am technically a casual(aka. non-competitive), but i still try to better my skills and find new strategies.. just cuz you suck, doesn't mean you can't learn from high level players.. i picked a lot of shit from EVO, and now my game has gone 2 times better, even my friends said that  

that "oh noes, i'll never be dat good attitude" irks me


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Watching high level play and trying *to understand why each guy does what they do/decisions they make, can help you understand what you should be doing. *And considering evo commentary is more on the technical explanitory side, that makes it that much better.
> 
> Watching people fuck up, or not do what they should be doing with their character, to a background of socially awkward goofs making jokes won't really help you.
> 
> Though I guess streams are more for the casual crows/spectator, so to each their own..



Eh, I guess you have a point. 

However there is a group of people I play fighters with online and we critique how we play and strategies and try to learn from our mistakes and just have fun. I've been critiquing my Heart plays too.

But much of the bolded is something over time I have come to somewhat grasp mentally over the years but that's not really my issue. Its the execution of it which has always been a bother for me and its something I can't really learn from streams. I know what I should be doing but I don't necessarily do it. Seeing or reading how to do it isn't really the same as actually doing it. Right now it feels like I'm in a gameplay rut.


----------



## delirium (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't play SFIV anymore. I don't even watch tournies for it anymore, either. I'll wait 'til MvC is on.

But god damn were even pools hype as fuck at Evo for AE. The level of competition was just so good. People really had to pull out their best stuff to compete which made it really exciting to watch.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 19, 2011)

I can understand from a casual viewpoint that the smaller streams serves bigger entertainment due to the funny commentary. Only because I came from Rockefeller 3s commentary and not the garbage "funny" commentary it is today. Most of the time I can block out the bad commentary except for Skiisonic. I can tolerate a lot of things, but Skiisonic is not one of them.

It's just hard to watch top level play when you're playing at a much lower level expecting to know what's going on. Commentator or not, it's just difficult. Which makes the "funny" commentators more entertaining to watch. Not gonna lie, but Day 1 of Evo usually ain't the entertaining unless you a strong Top Player is on stream or you're trying to stay updated on your friends or favorite player.

But at least watch Evo finals, shit is awesome.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 19, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> But at least watch Evo finals, shit is awesome.



I agree 

Poongko and Latif were fucking epic


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> But at least watch Evo finals, shit is awesome.



MvC pools was fucking hype this year, man.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Google is hard.


A: I have it installed, but it refuses to read the controllers I plug in.
B; Windows 7 itself reads the controller, but for whatever reason I cannot see any option to switch layout from mouse and board to pad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2011)

I need to get back on that Arcana.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2011)

The first Ougan was so bad it was unplayable.

And I like playing poverty fighters. Ougan had nothing redeemable.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

I never played Ougan before. Is it good?


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I never played Ougan before. Is it good?





bbq sauce said:


> The first Ougan was so bad it was unplayable.
> 
> And I like playing poverty fighters. Ougan had nothing redeemable.



^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

Forgot.

You getting SFxT day one?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Well there is a girl in that game who uses double shotguns so I must see this.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2011)

This shit has waaaay too many health meters for one. Second the punches, kicks, combos and specials look slow and assy as fuck!


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Holy shit what system is that on. 

Please say the region free PS3.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 21, 2011)

P.C. good sir


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Nope, not playing it then. I only play Vanguard Princess on PC and occasionally GGPO. 

Question to you though. I noticed you use Dante alot now in MvC3. What BnBs should I learn for him, essential combos in his repertoire? So far the only one I can do with about 80% consistently is that 100% basic day one X-Factor combo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2011)

Ah Dante, the one man combo video.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Violent-nin is starting to irk me with all the fine babes he shove in my face at every post.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Violent-nin is starting to irk me with all the fine babes he shove in my face at every post.



Don't open that topic lol. The second someone calls Poison a hot chick or a dude a huge debate breaks out on the subject of her gender.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 21, 2011)

Don't you mean his gender?


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Poison can blow me off and I wouldn't tell a soul.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank god streets of rage, didn't have to deal with that drama.
Anyway I was thinking about replaying street fighter ex, but most forums have mixed opinion on the series.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope, not playing it then. I only play Vanguard Princess on PC and occasionally GGPO.
> 
> Question to you though. I noticed you use Dante alot now in MvC3. What BnBs should I learn for him, essential combos in his repertoire? So far the only one I can do with about 80% consistently is that 100% basic day one X-Factor combo.



For regular bnb - 

Midscreen: (L)MH 6H bold cancel* volcano (623M) jump cancel jH > airplay(j236M) falling jH, land, 5H 5S~H small delay > prop shredder (press S during charge shot) > jump cancel, Hammer (j236L>236L), land OTG cold shower(mash 3H) xx stinger (6H during coldshower) bold cancel > teleport (22S) > jS otg volcano(623M) > beehive (623M during volcano[do it so it cancels after volcano hits]), jetstream (214H) fire works (mash H during jetstream) > end with million dollars/devil must die.

corner: (L)MH 6H bold cancel* volcano (623M) jump cancel jH > airplay(j236M) falling jH(or airdash jH), land, 5M5H cold shower(Mash 3H) > prop shredder (S during coldshower), jumpcancel Hammer(j236L236L), land OTG cold shower(mash 3H) > stinger(6H during cold shower) bold move (not boldcancel) jS, land, OTG volcano(623M) > beehive (623M during volcano[do it so it cancels after volcano hits]), jetstream (214H) fire works (mash H during jetstream) > end with million dollars/devil must die.

that looks intimidating when you read it, but, overall once you get comfortable with bold cancels and the double motion specials, it really isn't.

* Bold cancel means to cancel something (almost always 6H/stinger) into bold move (command jumpcancel, done with S+attack button), and to then cancel bold move's start up with another special. The most common two, are combo starter to 6H aka Stinger, bold cancel Volcano (I personally just use S+H>623M really fast) and the wallbounce version of 6H/stinger, done by inputting 6H during one of his pistol moves (normally cold shower[mash 3H]), which is bold cancelled to teleport/air trick (22S).. They way I do that is to input the 6H and immediately do 2S+H~2S.. You can technically do S+attack button, followed by a very fast 22S, but, I'm more comfortable with it my way.

bonus midscreen 100% combo with level 1 Xfactor + 1 super bar

(L)MH 6H boldcancel Jetstream (takes them to corner, XFC last hit) S, jH > Sky Dance(j236H), land, 5S jH > Killer bee (j236L) cancel the landing recovery with Devil Trigger (214AB), 5S jH Thunderbolt(j236S in DT mode) x3, jS, land OTG cold shower(mash 3H) > stinger (6H during cold shower) 

^Thor dies here, even with 5L starter.. so this is going to be the end of the combo, but, for shits and giggles you can continue the combo in training mode with bold move > jS, OTG million karats, delay, million dollars/ devil must die.. you can do volcano > beehive, and cancel to super pre-groundbounce, BUT, million karats looks way cooler.. and it doesn't matter anway, because no character can survive long enough for you to do it in actual match.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 21, 2011)

When are you usually free BBQ? We need to get these matches rolling.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dammit, I forgot notation speak for fighting games (haven't looked for combos for awhile) but thanks man, trying these out now.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Poison can blow me off and I wouldn't tell a soul.


would you ass fuck poison


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> would you ass fuck poison



<_<


>_>


It depends.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2011)

More likely he'd be the catcher.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 22, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> When are you usually free BBQ? We need to get these matches rolling.



Generally after 8PM EST.

But, I hang with my girl a lot at night, so you won't catch me on every day.

Likely going to be on tonight.

3S preferably.. but I'll do AE if you want.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 22, 2011)

I won't have 3s until next week at the earliest. I got the twilight shift 7.30-12. We can wait till then I guess. Sometimes I go straight to sleep, but I'm free weekends 75% of the time.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Sep 23, 2011)

what they did at SBO was wack


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 23, 2011)

A part of me wanted to go "Ha! Eat that Banana Ken! That's what you get for taking me out of Winners at Evo2k10"...but what happened to him and the rest of the foreign players is just too terrible.

SBO dun goof.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 23, 2011)

Japanese are racist even in tournaments.





 Holy shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 23, 2011)

"Like arming missiles on a nuclear submarine"


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 23, 2011)

Christ, that thing looks border line insane.......but at the same time I'm interested to learn more.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 23, 2011)

well according to floe at the moment pandora sucks. so apparently its not as broken as x factor yet


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 23, 2011)

Something very interesting I have to share with you all.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 24, 2011)

Toronto T-12 stream link for anyone who needs it:


----------



## Shogs (Sep 24, 2011)

*Ask Dr. Sub-Zero*



Hangat?r said:


> HOLY SHIT THERE'S A NEW ASK DR. SUB-ZERO EP



We has moar new episodes here:


Add us on facebook & Twitter !
Facebook.com/AskDrSubZero
Twitter.com/#!/AskDrSubZero

We have a Tumblr now at:
AskDrSubZero.tumblr.com

Feel free to send in your questions to the show at AskDrSubZero@yahoo.com


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 24, 2011)

lol just got in a few matches wit afrocole in 3S. i been trying Ibuki for a few days so i got worked. felt good getting some rounds off him tho. urien completely changes once he gets meter. and that dash in throw is like from a mile away.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 24, 2011)

Marvel 3 or Arcana 3 anyone?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 24, 2011)

Fuckin' gdlk. xd


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

*Ougon Musou Kyoku X Has A Second Opening Movie As Well*



> Ougon Musou Kyoku X on the Xbox 360 already has an opening movie, which can be seen here. In addition, the developers also created a modified version of the original PC game?s intro, which you can watch below:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zcFoGs8hGTI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eJ_L-EdIXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKZk8ULvlAQ[/YOUTUBE]


November 22th Here I go!!!!!! glad got delayed!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2011)

why delayed though? November is already stacked and i already per-ordered.. how can I play this plus UMVC3 + MW3.. all that while finding a new job and studying for midterms.. FUCK THIS


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> why delayed though? November is already stacked and i already per-ordered.. how can I play this plus UMVC3 + MW3.. all that while finding a new job and studying for midterms.. FUCK THIS


Well work for me because I am not buying any other fighter,BF3 is in October and Zelda SS is Nov 20th.. So I am fine lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2011)

whats sad is that I have nothing right now


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 27, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eJ_L-EdIXA[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, the US is fucking retarded.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 27, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKZk8ULvlAQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> November 22th Here I go!!!!!! glad got delayed!



God fucking damnit 

str8 up pissed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope you guys are all gonna get Skullgirls, you should. :33


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2011)

Ey yo 360 pad-warriors, this goes out to you guys:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOsfxR3W364[/YOUTUBE]


Skip to 2:10


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I hope you guys are all gonna get Skullgirls, you should. :33



I would like to buy it if Mike Z and his crew ever gets around to releasing it. After the videos I saw they can have my money.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 28, 2011)

Entered my first tournament last friday. Bodied.     way out of practice, forgot what i was doing every match


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Entered my first tournament last friday. Bodied.     way out of practice, forgot what i was doing every match


That's usually how it goes, man.  Was it for Tekken, or...?

Btw guys, Ono said Poison is 100% chick now.  No moar gendar fights.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> That's usually how it goes, man.  Was it for Tekken, or...?
> 
> Btw guys, Ono said Poison is 100% chick now.  No moar gendar fights.



Where did he say this?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Where did he say this?


Idr, some interview around the time she was announced, I believe.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2011)

I though Poison was a chick all this time.."after she was revealed in her new look"


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> That's usually how it goes, man.  Was it for Tekken, or...?
> 
> Btw guys, Ono said Poison is 100% chick now.  No moar gendar fights.


entered in Tekken 6, SSFIVAE, and super turbo.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> entered in Tekken 6, SSFIVAE, and super turbo.


Should've just stuck with BR.  AE is the weakest FG out atm.  Not an authority on Super Turbo, but since it's SF, I'm guessing subpar.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> That's usually how it goes, man.  Was it for Tekken, or...?
> 
> Btw guys, Ono said *Poison is 100% chick now*.  No moar gendar fights.


Don't fuck with me man.




Seriously?


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Should've just stuck with BR.  AE is the weakest FG out atm.  Not an authority on Super Turbo, but since it's SF, I'm guessing subpar.



well i wanted to enter 3 games, and i thought Mk was going to be there. But yea i havent really been playing/practicing lateley. i forgot most of my combos with law, I was fucking up my inputs alot too. next time ill do better. its just hard to get practice time in.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't fuck with me man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, seriously.  If I can get a source on it, I'll post up.


cnorwood said:


> well i wanted to enter 3 games, and i thought Mk was going to be there. But yea i havent really been playing/practicing lateley. i forgot most of my combos with law, I was fucking up my inputs alot too. next time ill do better. its just hard to get practice time in.


Tekken kind of demands all of a player's attention, especially at higher levels of play.  I want to play MvC3 competitively, but that game is so easy I can play once or twice a week and still be decent at it.  Then again, I only play Tekken once or twice a week.  *shrug*


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I won my college's Brawl tournament. There's gonna be an AE and Tekken tourney on the 7th.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Yeah, seriously.  If I can get a source on it, I'll post up.
> 
> Tekken kind of demands all of a player's attention, especially at higher levels of play.  I want to play MvC3 competitively, but that game is so easy I can play once or twice a week and still be decent at it.  Then again, I only play Tekken once or twice a week.  *shrug*



my problem is that i dont get much time to practice, (Work, work out, hang with friends) and that im playing too many fighting games at the same time (TK6, MK9, SSFAE, SF3SOE, MVC2, MVC3, CVS1, KOF99, alpha 2 and 3)
Soon ill probably cut it down just to Tekken, MK and maybe AE, 3SOE, OR UMVC3 when it comes out


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 28, 2011)

ST...subpar?

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Poison gender is still being voted on, it's really silly move by insecure Americans though.

He still looks like a tranny either way.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm pretty sure Poison gender is still being voted on, it's really silly move by insecure Americans though.
> 
> *He still looks like a tranny either way*.


No, no he/she don't...that's the point.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, no he/she don't...that's the point.



With those clothes and man thighs, I think he does.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> With those clothes and man thighs, I think he does.





Man thighs? What are these "man thighs" you speak of? All I see are some nice, thick thighs like Chun-Li's (yum). You do know many women have thick thighs and are very desirable to many men (like me) no?

And I cannot believe that a preop tranny is going to wear some short shorts like that. Balls would be crushed. You can tell they never actually designed Poison to be a tranny/shemale and added that shit in last minute when they made Final Fight due to controversy. The ambiguity of he/she's gender and the extreme hotness of he/she is what made Poison popular in the first place for all these years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2011)

i see man junk


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> The ambiguity of he/she's gender is what made Poison popular in the first place for all these years.



That's my original point.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Yeah, seriously.  If I can get a source on it, I'll post up.



How exactly can one 'un-transexualize'?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> my problem is that i dont get much time to practice, (Work, work out, hang with friends) and that im playing too many fighting games at the same time (TK6, MK9, SSFAE, SF3SOE, MVC2, MVC3, CVS1, KOF99, alpha 2 and 3)
> Soon ill probably cut it down just to Tekken, MK and maybe AE, 3SOE, OR UMVC3 when it comes out


Yeah, the latter is probably more of an issue than the former.  The only FGs I play seriously are Tekken and MvC3.

Where do you live, btw?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2011)

all this fuss because a bunch of virgins want a clear conscious when fapping over him? 

Capcom are sneaky bastards


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Yeah, the latter is probably more of an issue than the former.  The only FGs I play seriously are Tekken and MvC3.
> 
> Where do you live, btw?


I live in colorado


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> Well, I won my college's Brawl tournament. There's gonna be an AE and Tekken tourney on the 7th.



Brawl tournament? You mean casual party-game get-together, right?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> I live in colorado


Damn, they actually have a FG scene out there?  Who'da thunk.  


Hangat?r said:


> Brawl tournament? You mean casual party-game get-together, right?


Thank you for pointing this out.  You have saved me the trouble.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey, Smash is legit.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2011)

Melee was, Brawl is utter ass.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 28, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Damn, they actually have a FG scene out there?  Who'da thunk.



Yea its kind of small. (comparing to shit like WNF) i went to one of the bigger tourneys and there was only like 40-50 people.

where are you at?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Yea its kind of small. (comparing to shit like WNF) i went to one of the bigger tourneys and there was only like 40-50 people.
> 
> where are you at?


Delaware, though I always travel to NJ, Philly, VA, etc. to play in tournaments.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone up for some games today?


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 28, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Melee was, Brawl is utter ass.




The moment u say Melee is better, u kinda outside that casual realm bruh.



Sephiroth said:


> Anyone up for some games today?



 watchu on and watchu playin.

*EDIT:* If i was a pokemon i'd be called Watchu....when i evolve I turn to.....Watchutombout :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 28, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> *EDIT:* If i was a pokemon i'd be called Watchu....when i evolve I turn to.....Watchutombout :ho



Mostly Marvel and Arcana, but I also have AE though I don't play it.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Mostly Marvel and Arcana, but I also have AE though I don't play it.


Just sent you a message over PSN.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 28, 2011)

I just found out KoFXIII got pushed.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh well.

Gives me more time to play UMvC3.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh well.
> 
> Gives me more time to play UMvC3.



From what I heard, basically a week. lol


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Brawl tournament? You mean casual party-game get-together, right?





> Thank you for pointing this out. You have saved me the trouble.



No, there were cash prizes 

It seems people in this thread are insecure. Anytime I say something they wanna rain on my parade. Step up or shut up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 29, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> From what I heard, basically a week. lol



i know 

for me its gonna be like this:-

*November 8* - Modern Warfare 3 
*November 15* - Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3
*November 22* - King Of Fighters XIII

that shit is crazy


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> No, there were cash prizes
> 
> It seems people in this thread are insecure. Anytime I say something they wanna rain on my parade. Step up or shut up.



Hey, nothing but respect. Its always nice to hear someone from NF win something.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 29, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> No, there were cash prizes
> 
> It seems people in this thread are insecure. Anytime I say something they wanna rain on my parade. Step up or shut up.



Told ya bruv, we'll play.

We just seem to be on fairl opposite schedules, I'm sure one of us'll catch the other on sooner or later.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 29, 2011)

So good.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 29, 2011)

I need to rebuy SSFIV, . (or maybe just get AE)


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I need to rebuy SSFIV, . (or maybe just get AE)


Why would you do that?  :S


----------



## Daedus (Sep 30, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> So good.



My god, Momochi's Cody...   so clutch.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 30, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Why would you do that?  :S



I'm a beast 

SF3 on the other hand.....


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 30, 2011)

But AE is so awkward and...not fun.  :/


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 30, 2011)

*C.Viper*
Removed throw invincibility on EX Seismic Hammer.

*Akuma*
Far standing Heavy Kick’s damage has been adjusted to 50 + 30 for a total of 80 damage, and when the second hit is blocked, Akuma is now at a -2 frame disadvantage.

TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## LayZ (Sep 30, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *C.Viper*
> Removed throw invincibility on EX Seismic Hammer.


That ruined my day. Totally unnecessary.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 30, 2011)

Hmm, "Bonus News". 

I wonder what it can be; lol I haven't touched CSII in a long time.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2011)

Ryu
The active frames for crouching medium kick have been adjusted to 5 frames.
Due to this, the overall movement and reach of the attack are the same as they were in SSFIV.

Good shit.


----------



## cnorwood (Sep 30, 2011)

is anyone going to pick up one of those eight arch sticks. i kind of want to get the dual modded one


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 30, 2011)

Any one wana play MVC3 right now on PS3?

PSN- Blood-knight7


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2011)

New Bloody Roar sequel, is in production! we'll post more soon!  #BloodyRoarProject2012 #BloodyRoar5 #BloodyRoar Read and Retweet!


----------



## Scizor (Sep 30, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> New Bloody Roar sequel, is in production! we'll post more soon!  #BloodyRoarProject2012 #BloodyRoar5 #BloodyRoar Read and Retweet!



That's cool.

I remember playing Bloody Roar a looong time ago.
Will keep my eyes open for this one.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 30, 2011)

Bloody Roar was the shit.


----------



## Daedus (Sep 30, 2011)

So how does the FG community of NF feel about this game?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eFpH_6ReWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

I like, but then again I mostly like anime fighters so my word isn't worth much to others.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 30, 2011)

It actually looks quite good if you ask me.

Some of the attacks look amazing.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 30, 2011)

It looks very promising. The feamle character kinda reminds me of Freeman from Mark of the Wolves 

What system is it coming out for?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd probably try that Under Night game out if it's not absurdly silly and there's a fair amount of competition for it. 

But considering it's a "anime" game, the community might not take it too seriously so I might not bother in the long run. Will see though.


----------



## Esura (Sep 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> I like, but then again I mostly like anime fighters so my word isn't worth much to others.



I love anime fighters to death but I suck shit at them.

I am not at long strings of combos. I'm just now getting the hang of Heart's combos after...five months and she is the easiest character in AH3.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 30, 2011)

Why don't I ever get any hatemail, dammit?

I play ranked occasionally in MvC3 and troll people as hard as I can.  Lame them out, perfect them, everything.  I have received TWO...that's right, TWO...hate messages since the release of this game.  Do I just run into everyone that rages quietly or something?!  

I wanna share my stories of hatemail too.  ._.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I love anime fighters to death but I suck shit at them.
> 
> I am not at long strings of combos. I'm just now getting the hang of Heart's combos after...five months and she is the easiest character in AH3.



Practice makes perfect.

I need to get back into AH3 though...


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 1, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Why don't I ever get any hatemail, dammit?
> 
> I play ranked occasionally in MvC3 and troll people as hard as I can.  Lame them out, perfect them, everything.  I have received TWO...that's right, TWO...hate messages since the release of this game.  Do I just run into everyone that rages quietly or something?!
> 
> I wanna share my stories of hatemail too.  ._.



Just use Phoenix.

@Kakashi

Sorry I missed you, we should play next time.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 1, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> It looks very promising. The feamle character kinda reminds me of Freeman from Mark of the Wolves
> 
> What system is it coming out for?



Yeah that's Freeman-ish.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 1, 2011)

Daedus said:


> So how does the FG community of NF feel about this game?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eFpH_6ReWo[/YOUTUBE]



It's made by the same people who made Melty Blood, of course it's gonna be good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2011)

Daedus said:


> So how does the FG community of NF feel about this game?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eFpH_6ReWo[/YOUTUBE]



That looks awesome.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 1, 2011)

Fetus Puncher/UNREAL BLACK THINGS looks dope. It sucks that one promo vide came out months ago and we haven't heard shit since then.

that early burst video is kinda funny, but, early bursts are perfectly viable. :/



Duy Nguyen said:


> But considering it's a "anime" game, the community might not take it too seriously so I might not bother in the long run. Will see though.


YOUR community might not take it seriously. But the animu fighter community will, if it is a good game.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Just use Phoenix.


Fuck that no-skill red-headed hoe.  I love being cheaps in game, but there is a line I just will not cross outside of playing in tournament and money matches.  Phoenix in casuals?  Oh hell no.

*Looks at Sephiroth* 

Edit: @bbq- Saw that BnB you posted for Dante a couple pages back.  I must have skipped over that one by accident on SRK or something.  Too damn solid.  Builds 2 meter, 700k-1mil damage, Tons of corner carry, and flashy.  Too good.


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> YOUR community might not take it seriously. But the animu fighter community will, if it is a good game.


Yeah, there is a pretty dedicated community for Blazblue and Arcana Heart 3.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 1, 2011)

bbg sauce said:
			
		

> Fetus Puncher/UNREAL BLACK THINGS looks dope. It sucks that one promo  vide came out months ago and we haven't heard shit since then.


Well, there were a couple of new character reveals either yesterday or the day before, but nothing in video form yet.



			
				bbq sauce said:
			
		

> that early burst video is kinda funny, but, early bursts are perfectly viable. :/


Especially true in GG. Your Burst recovers from taking hits instead of having stocks that you outright lose, so I'd dare say that it's more practical to Burst the first "oh shit, this is really gonna hurt" combo you come across.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 1, 2011)

Slayer lands CH jH

I don't give a darn if it happens at the 98 second mark, you fucking burst that shit.


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 1, 2011)

Hence the term, "oh shit, this is really gonna hurt" combo.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 1, 2011)

I was agreeing with you ;-;


----------



## Final Ultima (Oct 1, 2011)

Fair enough then.

Funnily enough, I was watching an old match vid of mine from like 2008. I land like two substantial combos on Millia and they both do over 50%. Honestly, I think everyone had those "Burst now or die" combos.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2011)

/pilebunkers BBQ

What the fuck happened to Biscuits, btw?


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

I haven't seen him on PSN in ages either.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 1, 2011)

I see him on AIM and rarely on PSN, but then agian...I'm rarely on PSN.

*@ bbq:* I was talking about it as whole. Like as if I can meet a fair amount of people who play it without going through a huge hassle of finding them, then yea.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 1, 2011)

*Hudson Announce Bloody Roar 5, Will Be A Series Reboot [Update]*



> In May, Konami announced that they would be leveraging Hudson?s network expertise to help create social games based on popular Konami brands. That said, it looks like Hudson may have a future outside of social games yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 1, 2011)

Fuuukyeah, it's official.

I remember playing the shit out of BR2.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm hoping they do something different with it.


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Man, I wish Guilty Gear was on PSN. I have Accent Core Plus on PS2 but I have no one to play.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Man, I wish Guilty Gear was on PSN. I have Accent Core Plus on PS2 but I have no one to play.


You have Blazblue: CS?  We can suck at that together.  

(I am assuming you suck too because you said you're bad at 90% of fighting games, and anime ones.)


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> You have Blazblue: CS?  We can suck at that together.
> 
> (I am assuming you suck too because you said you're bad at 90% of fighting games, and anime ones.)


Yeah, I get off at 10:30 PM EST. I can play you then, or tomorrow since I'm off.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Man, I wish Guilty Gear was on PSN. I have Accent Core Plus on PS2 but I have no one to play.



I agree. I hope they put GGXXAC+ on the PSN/XBLA. I would even drop Blazblue when it comes out. 

All I have is Reload on the PC and the original GG


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

So besides JJBA what's the best anime fighter ? 

I'm gonna say Budokai 3.

(Waits for someone to show me a game that blows it out of the water.)


----------



## Cygnus45 (Oct 2, 2011)

Nope, that's spot on. Nothing tops Budokai 3 (although ninja storm is entertaining).


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Wait, are we talking about anime fighters or licensed anime fighters?

If its the former, I say bullshit. Arcana Hearts 3 is the best. If its the latter, I say Ninja Storm 2 is the best.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 2, 2011)

If we're talking licensed anime fighters, Hokuto no Ken is hands down #1 in that department.  Non-licensed?  Probably Blazblue CSII.  

Oh, and Esura, apparently I had more homework than I thought, so we'll get some games in another time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So besides JJBA what's the best anime fighter ?
> 
> I'm gonna say Budokai 3.
> 
> (Waits for someone to show me a game that blows it out of the water.)




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX9uxvTNWv4[/YOUTUBE] Nothing else. Only BT3


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2011)

Best licensed anime fighters
JJBA
Hokuto No Ken
Fate/Stay Night Unlimited Codes
Dragon Ball Z Hyper Dimension


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 3, 2011)

ATATATATATATATATA!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V3O9dDj4Ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Best licensed anime fighters
> JJBA
> Hokuto No Ken
> Fate/Stay Night Unlimited Codes
> Dragon Ball Z Hyper Dimension



Ranma 1/2 Chougi Ranbu Hen!

And would one consider Melty Blood licensed anime fighter, since it is based on Tsukihime characters? Not _technically_ an anime, but, close enough.


CosmicCastaway said:


> Non-licensed?  Probably Blazblue CSII.



stop it


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Ranma 1/2 Chougi Ranbu Hen!
> 
> And would one consider Melty Blood licensed anime fighter, since it is based on Tsukihime characters? Not _technically_ an anime, but, close enough.
> 
> ...



There is a Ranma 1/2 fighter? The fuck?

Blazblue is pretty dope though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't wait for Persona 4


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> There is a Ranma 1/2 fighter? The fuck?
> 
> Blazblue is pretty dope though.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHUb8m2BSBw[/YOUTUBE]

related videos reminded me - best licensed anime fighter:

Bishoujou Senshi Sailor Moon S

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iocMIrHOPg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

the finest of poverty

shout outs to Gundam Wing: Endless Duel, too.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Is it wrong that I never read or watched Ranma 1/2 before? 

Looks dope. I really want to play that Sailor Moon fighter though, the inner fanboy in me wants to.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> *Is it wrong that I never read or watched Ranma 1/2 before? *
> 
> Looks dope. I really want to play that Sailor Moon fighter though, the inner fanboy in me wants to.


Omg!!! I want to


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> shout outs to Gundam Wing: Endless Duel, too.



Endless Duel is fucking ballah.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

I've always heard about it but I preferred to read and watch Sailor Moon and Dragonball Z when I was younger instead.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

I seen my friend read ranma 1/2 before. Didn't look enticing to me.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Its prolly not better than Sailor Moon anyways.

Fighting evil by moonlight, winning love by daylight, never running from a real fight, she is the one named Sailor Moon. pek

I know the entire theme song by heart even now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its prolly not better than Sailor Moon anyways.
> 
> Fighting evil by moonlight, winning love by daylight, never running from a real fight, she is the one named Sailor Moon. pek
> 
> I know the entire theme song by heart even now.



Oh damn, thats some nostalgia right there. Back when I was a kid I'd watch that everyday after school.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 3, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> stop it


What?  You don't like CSII?  T_T


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 3, 2011)

Super DBZ shits all over the entire budokai franchise.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX9uxvTNWv4[/YOUTUBE] Nothing else. Only BT3





S.A.F said:


> Super DBZ shits all over the entire budokai franchise.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2011)

good to know?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 3, 2011)

I will always regard the buokai games as mash fests. There were ok fun, but, still mash fests, as far as fighting games go.

Not even sure if it can be called a fighting game, but, I had the most fun with DBZ Legends.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2011)

Super DBZ wasn't a good simulation of the actual Anime/Manga.. BT3 was the most true to the Anime/Manga, but B3 was just fantastic to play..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2011)

I liked B3 because of the world shattering ultimates and special moves 

Back when i first got it, i'd always laugh like brolly when he did his gigantic meteor attack


Also,

Sailor Senshi is a great anime and manga, but a terrible video game  Its basically streets of rage with a different skin just like a majority of other beat em up games at the time, nothing special


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 3, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Super DBZ shits all over the entire budokai franchise.



This...

It may not be "DBZ" like but who cares. I rather them try something new then try the same fucking formula over again 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7n6MRH-pm8[/YOUTUBE]

Badass combos is badass


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> This...
> 
> It may not be "DBZ" like* but who cares*. I rather them try something new then try the same fucking formula over again
> 
> ...



Obviously a large portion of people, considering how they continue to follow the same Budokai and Tenkaichi formula. If its not broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2011)

I fucking hate Tenkaichi, personally. 

Burst Limit was fun.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHUb8m2BSBw[/YOUTUBE]



Which remix of Darude's Sandstorm is this? I never heard of this one before.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 3, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I liked B3 because of the world shattering ultimates and special moves
> 
> Back when i first got it, i'd always laugh like brolly when he did his gigantic meteor attack
> 
> ...



you do realize, I posted the 1v1 fighting game..

it has nothing to do with the final fight clone.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 3, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I fucking hate Tenkaichi, personally.
> 
> Burst Limit was fun.



Burst limit almost felt like a step back to me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its prolly not better than Sailor Moon anyways.
> 
> Fighting evil by moonlight, winning love by daylight, never running from a real fight, she is the one named Sailor Moon. pek
> 
> I know the entire theme song by heart even now.



I watched it, it was quite decent and funny unlike her second show, but SM was probably better overall. 

I didn't watch alot of Sailor Moon, CCS was better.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I watched it, it was quite decent and funny unlike her second show, but SM was probably better overall.
> 
> I didn't watch alot of Sailor Moon, CCS was better.



Cardcaptors was boss until that little boy who is supposed to be Clow Reed or something popped up then it got boring.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

*?Hudson?s? Bloody Roar 5 Announcement Appears To Have Been A Hoax*



> This past weekend, Hudson announced Bloody Roar 5, a reboot of the series, for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, slated for a 2012 release?or did they?
> 
> The announcement was made via what everyone believed to be Hudson?s official Twitter account. The reality of the situation is, the Twitter feed appears to be manned by someone that?s been ?role-playing? as Hudson very convincingly since March 2011.
> 
> ...



*Source*:

We just got trolled. HARD.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

Forgot to add something.

*Meet Five Of French Bread?s Under Night In-Birth Characters*


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2011)

Well fuck, that's a downer.

Oh well. :skullgirls


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 3, 2011)

Piccolo with dat comboable yoga sniper.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2011)

Playing Guilty, no online or scene around here, feels bad man.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Do I have you on PSN Sephiroth?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do I have you on PSN Sephiroth?



Yes, I'm Predacon.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

*Is Phantom Breaker Breaking Into North America?*



> Remember 5pb?s Phantom Breaker on Xbox 360? We covered the (almost) all-girls fighter a fair bit back before its Japanese release. Believe it or not, Amazon say Phantom Breaker is headed to the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a listing for the game with a price of $39.99 attached to it and Southpeak Interactive listed as the publisher. Keep in mind that retail listings aren?t always accurate (remember Half-Minute Hero Second?), but we?ll follow up as we learn more.



*Source*:


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone up for some Arcana later today? We should get a NF lobby goin.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 6, 2011)

haven't played in over a month.. I _miiiiight_ get on, but, no promises.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 6, 2011)

Did anyone watch WNF last night or the archive, that yipes and noel brown commentary was some good shit


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2011)

WNF? Yipes & Noel Brown?

I'm pretty sure you mean GuardCrush.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 7, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> WNF? Yipes & Noel Brown?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you mean GuardCrush.





one of the best fights from that night

[YOUTUBE]lrM-Ej1S_EA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 7, 2011)

^

Best part of that was Justin's post-match trolling on Marn.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do I have you on PSN Sephiroth?





Sephiroth said:


> Yes, I'm Predacon.



We were playing Arcana Hearts 3 together, lmao.

I was planning to play some Uncharted 3 but I'm up for another round. I haven't played in a while sadly. xD But I'm still up for it if other people are.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 8, 2011)

Are me and Hang the only ones with 360s ?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 8, 2011)

I also got an Xbox but I rarely play it now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 8, 2011)

Got MvC2 ?


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope, but I got BB: CS


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 8, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> We were playing Arcana Hearts 3 together, lmao.
> 
> I was planning to play some Uncharted 3 but I'm up for another round. I haven't played in a while sadly. xD But I'm still up for it if other people are.



Add my other PSN: PredaconRampage.

We should play again.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 9, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Add my other PSN: PredaconRampage.
> 
> We should play again.



Alright, gotcha.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 9, 2011)

Is anyone watching devestation that sf4 finals was good


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 13, 2011)

So I think I am free this weekend, gonna practice for some AH3.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't forget to watch Seasons Beatings: Revenge on EMP DHS


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> So I think I am free this weekend, gonna practice for some AH3.



I think I will as well, MvC3 pulled me away for a while.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 14, 2011)

I feel so bad for Noel Brown.

Flocker was the awesome shit.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 16, 2011)

Momochi is a fucken genius!!!

Makes me wanna play Cody again.


----------



## Daedus (Oct 17, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Momochi is a fucken genius!!!
> 
> Makes me wanna play Cody again.



I don't think I've ever had a boner watching AE before Momochi's Cody at Season's Beatings.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2011)

Viscant and Flocker mashing L (A) with Dark Phoenix was simply hilarious and ridiculous.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 17, 2011)

Daedus said:


> I don't think I've ever had a boner watching AE before Momochi's Cody at Season's Beatings.



During Grand Finals when he just dashed up right in the beginning of the round and instantly Anti-Aired with b.Strong...I came many many many times.

My only gripe on Momochi's decision making on those matches was when he was cornered he hit confirmed into a Fierce Criminal Upper instead of a Forward Ruffian Kick. The Ruffian Kick would've gained him so much more ground compared to the Criminal Upper. Unless he wanted and felt content sitting in the corner.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 17, 2011)

Get Hyped!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEO4Og_nkPc&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Daedus (Oct 17, 2011)

Isn't F.CU hard knockdown?  I know forward Ruffian isn't. That might have been his mindset there- or he could've been just itching for that damage.  Though, for the record, I agree with you on getting out of the damn corner.


----------



## dspr8_rugged (Oct 17, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Viscant and Flocker mashing L (A) with Dark Phoenix was simply hilarious and ridiculous.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbunuekV3lQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah.... fuck that game. xd


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 17, 2011)

I love Marvel 3.  So much.  

Can't wait until high-execution characters take over the whole game.  It's gonna happen.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2011)

dspr8_rugged said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbunuekV3lQ[/YOUTUBE]





So damn hype. 



CosmicCastaway said:


> I love Marvel 3.  So much.
> 
> Can't wait until high-execution characters take over the whole game.  It's gonna happen.



That won't happen. Ultimate is gearing towards making execution less important to make strategy the main important formula to winning. The highest execution heavy character is Viper by far, non of the old or new characters require as much as she does.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Oct 17, 2011)

Daedus said:


> Isn't F.CU hard knockdown?  I know forward Ruffian isn't. That might have been his mindset there- or he could've been just itching for that damage.  Though, for the record, I agree with you on getting out of the damn corner.



I forgot actually, it's been a while since I've played Cody. You're right on the Forward Ruffian being techable though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2011)

Man this game is shaping up greatly.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 18, 2011)

2012 sure is full of great games. =D

can't wait for skull girls.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> That won't happen. Ultimate is gearing towards making execution less important to make strategy the main important formula to winning. The highest execution heavy character is Viper by far, non of the old or new characters require as much as she does.


I know Viper's the highest execution character, seeing as I play her (not that you would know that).  I don't see how there's less of an emphasis on execution though, seeing as the #1 and #2 characters in MvC3.0 (Viper and Dante respectively) are the most execution heavy, and they basically didn't change at all.  Their most significant changes are that Viper got a fullscreen projectile, and Dante lost some invul on his Hammer, as well as only having to do stuff like 623M~M instead of 623M~623M.  They'll still be the best in the game come Ultimate, and once this game develops more, they'll take over, probably with whatever is the best assist in the game backing them.  Viper/Dante as a team has no matchups where it is at a disadvantage, period.  Viper can basically body the entire cast for free, as long as execution is on point.  And if she's backed by Jam Session, with Dante on anchor?  Forget about it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I know Viper's the highest execution character, seeing as I play her (not that you would know that).  I don't see how there's less of an emphasis on execution though, seeing as the #1 and #2 characters in MvC3.0 (Viper and Dante respectively) are the most execution heavy, and they basically didn't change at all.  Their most significant changes are that Viper got a fullscreen projectile, and Dante lost some invul on his Hammer, as well as only having to do stuff like 623M~M instead of 623M~623M.  They'll still be the best in the game come Ultimate, and once this game develops more, they'll take over, probably with whatever is the best assist in the game backing them.  Viper/Dante as a team has no matchups where it is at a disadvantage, period.  Viper can basically body the entire cast for free, as long as execution is on point.  And if she's backed by Jam Session, with Dante on anchor?  Forget about it.



Looking forward with great interest to hearing your name spread around the online and the competitive scene with your Viper and Dante play.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Oct 18, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I know Viper's the highest execution character, seeing as I play her (not that you would know that).  I don't see how there's less of an emphasis on execution though, seeing as the #1 and #2 characters in MvC3.0 (Viper and Dante respectively) are the most execution heavy, and they basically didn't change at all.  Their most significant changes are that Viper got a fullscreen projectile, and Dante lost some invul on his Hammer, as well as only having to do stuff like 623M~M instead of 623M~623M.  They'll still be the best in the game come Ultimate, and once this game develops more, they'll take over, probably with whatever is the best assist in the game backing them.  Viper/Dante as a team has no matchups where it is at a disadvantage, period.  Viper can basically body the entire cast for free, as long as execution is on point.  And if she's backed by Jam Session, with Dante on anchor?  Forget about it.



Thats just what we know right now. Capcom is not being specific about what changed character wise and and people have not had enough time to test out every single thing. Jill for example lost a lot undiscovered technology on her level 3 but Capcom probably wont say what it is thats gone. Viper is only played properly at a high level by one person who places well and discovers new techs. There a reason shes called "Theory S Tier" over at IPW.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 18, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> Looking forward with great interest to hearing your name spread around the online and the competitive scene with your Viper and Dante play.


Not sure if facetious, but thanks.


Peoples Hernandez said:


> Thats just what we know right now. Capcom is not being specific about what changed character wise and and people have not had enough time to test out every single thing. Jill for example lost a lot undiscovered technology on her level 3 but Capcom probably wont say what it is thats gone. Viper is only played properly at a high level by one person who places well and discovers new techs. There a reason shes called "Theory S Tier" over at IPW.


MarlinPie isn't the only high level Viper player.  KBeast and Chrisis, two very, very strong players are also in the lab all the time, as well as placing consistently high at tournaments.  Not to mention all the Viper players on SRK that are helping out on the forums by contributing and testing stuff.  Chrisis got to have a lot of hands-on time with Viper at Ultimate Norcal vs. Capcom 3, and he said himself that Viper is not changing.  Viper is S tier, it's not just theory.  All you need to do is watch some of MarlinPie's matches, and you'll see.  Some of the stuff she can do is just ridiculous, like hit-confirmable combos from 3/4 of the way across the screen.  Try doing Seismic Hammer H into IAD, j.H, etc.  Without assists, you can build 1.5 meters and do 730k+ damage, as well as carry your opponent at least 75% of the way across the screen.  Any member of the cast would kill for something that good.  Then, once you can pull off 2-3 Rapid Seismos consistently, combined with some good movement, you can put major fear in any team.  And don't get me started on how anti-Phoenix Viper is.


----------



## c_wong428 (Oct 19, 2011)

The Mago - Marn match was funny.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2011)

So anyone else ever play the Touhou fighters? They are quite good.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2011)

I have, shit is pretty awesome. I main youmu and hong.

In other news....

*2 Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 Trailers Streamed*



> The IGN Entertainment website began streaming two trailers for the Ultimate Marvel vs. CAPCOM 3 video game on its YouTube channel on Monday. The CAPCOM-developed crossover fighting game will be released on November 15 in North America, November 17 in Japan, and November 18 in Europe on the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 consoles. The game will also be released on the PlayStation Vita on December 17 in Japan, and in 2012 in North America and Europe. The game's retail price will be 4,990 yen (about US$63) in Japan and US$39.99 in the United States.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3UdN0pdQh-s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]idN0nRylsdI[/YOUTUBE]



*Source*:


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## cnorwood (Oct 26, 2011)

finally ordered my eightarc fusion joystick. now i got a te grade fightstick and dual modded out the box (ps3 user, in co it seems like most tournies are on xbox)


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 26, 2011)

CO is full of SCRUBBBBSS if y'all play on Xbox.  >_>


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 26, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> CO is full of SCRUBBBBSS if y'all play on Xbox.  >_>



CO                      ?


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 26, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> CO is full of SCRUBBBBSS if y'all play on Xbox.  >_>


well i think the prefered system of capcom games is xbox. due to the fact that games like sfIV is windows based


Sephiroth said:


> CO                      ?



colorado


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 26, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> CO is full of SCRUBBBBSS if y'all play on Xbox.  >_>



Guard Crush is run on XBox


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 26, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well i think the prefered system of capcom games is xbox. due to the fact that games like sfIV is windows based


All I know is pad warrriors like me play only PS3, so most tournaments run them on PS3.


bbq sauce said:


> Guard Crush is run on XBox


Cuz Guard Crush is for SCRUUBBBBSSS.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 26, 2011)

So you're gonna come up one night and get that free money, right?


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 26, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> All I know is pad warrriors like me play only PS3, so most tournaments run them on PS3.


not many people play mvc3 and sf on pad, and even top pad players (wolfkrone) use xbox converters for ps2 pads


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 26, 2011)

PS2 pad isnt allowed in some tournies due to home button on the ps3 consoles it could be linked to. ive seen Wolfkrone use ps2 pad a few tme

but i see why u use pad, because of tekken (which should only be played on ps3 for tournies + home reasons) while pad is great for tekken, for movement. ( i use pad for law but stick for everyone else)

but have u seen this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTa6l_V4j9k&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2011)

Tekken is for clowns.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 26, 2011)

stopped playing tekken after i started getting technical with my fighters. the game is boring.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 26, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> but i see why u use pad, because of tekken (which should only be played on ps3 for tournies + home reasons) while pad is great for tekken, for movement. ( i use pad for law but stick for everyone else)
> 
> but have u seen this
> 
> -Aris video-


That video's really nothing new to me, as I've heard Aris' arguments before.  My view is that people simply over-think pad vs. stick.  It all comes down to personal preference.  Aris' point about not being able to play the best players in the world is one of the best I've heard for stick, but I also think it's just a matter of time before Pad and Arcade Stick compatibility is 1:1 on every sort of gaming apparatus.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone following Persona 4: The Ultimate?

Shit looks pretty good as well.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 27, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Tekken is for clowns.


and mvc3 isnt?


Wu Fei said:


> stopped playing tekken after i started getting technical with my fighters. the game is boring.



thats because you suck at tekken. tekken is really technical, but playing scrubs+online everyday will get you far with little skill


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> That video's really nothing new to me, as I've heard Aris' arguments before.  My view is that people simply over-think pad vs. stick.  It all comes down to personal preference.  Aris' point about not being able to play the best players in the world is one of the best I've heard for stick, but I also think it's just a matter of time before Pad and Arcade Stick compatibility is 1:1 on every sort of gaming apparatus.



How? Unless its strictly at an arcade cabinet, pad players should be able to easy play top stick users on a console.

Never understand why there is an army of people that decry pad players at every turn. Pads is good.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> How? Unless its strictly at an arcade cabinet, pad players should be able to easy play top stick users on a console.
> 
> Never understand why there is an army of people that decry pad players at every turn. Pads is good.



the video said that the top players in the world (in tekken) play on arcade cabinents in japan and korea. if you are a stick player you wont be able to match the top players due to the fact that they wont be able to play on arcades. but the same can be said about any fighting game (outside of mvc2 and 3) all top players play on arcades, and most top americans (and europeans, i think) play on consoles. if a top player plays on pad he loses the chance to go to the top competitions that are played on arcade cabinents in most eastern countries


----------



## Esura (Oct 27, 2011)

Eh, I don't really care about playing top people from far East so I guess its a moot point for me. I rather play top people in the US with my pad.

Still have a ways to go though.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 27, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> and mvc3 isnt?
> 
> thats because you suck at tekken. tekken is really technical, but playing scrubs+online everyday will get you far with little skill


Just ignore them.  MvC3's a great game, btw.


Esura said:


> Never understand why there is an army of people that decry pad players at every turn. Pads is good.


You must have forgot that I'm a pad warrior, Esura, hehehehe.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 27, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> and mvc3 isnt?



I see you don't know the joke.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not going to degrade gamepads but I rather play with a stick. My hands are much comfortable that way.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 27, 2011)

stick was a bitch to learn for about 2 weeks but its better for long time play, my thumbs dont hurt after a while


----------



## Scizor (Oct 29, 2011)

*Design A Move For Dead or Alive 5 To See Your Name In The Credits*



> Team Ninja are holding a contest for Dead or Alive fans that are interested in seeing a move designed by them make it into Dead or Alive 5. The contest is open to anyone and multiple submissions are allowed. The deadline is November 18th.
> 
> Moves can be submitted in any form. Drawings, written descriptions, and even actual demonstrations.
> 
> For video demonstrations, a URL link to your video is required. If your move gets selected, your name will appear in the game’s credits. You can apply .



*Source:*


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 30, 2011)

Persona 4 is looking good imo


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2011)

Hopin' they add Akihiko Sanada.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 30, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Hopin' they add Akihiko Sanada.



Game does need a Dudley.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd like him as a Slayer.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 30, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'd like him as a Slayer.



I count Slayer as a Dudley.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2011)

...


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Esura (Oct 30, 2011)

Slayer does reminds me of Dudley though when I think about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone know if they fixed the inputs and level lag in NGBC online? I love the game and just curious about the XBLA version.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 3, 2011)

Esura what controller do you use ?


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 3, 2011)

i got that eightarc fusion stick a few days ago, i highly recomend it. especially since it comes dual modded out the box


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Esura what controller do you use ?


Pretty sure Esura plays on PS3 pad, like I do.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 4, 2011)

Running an Arcana room for the rest of the night, will be called "Party Time!" 

PSN: Sanger_Zonvolt


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 12, 2011)

bbq you don't happen to play CvS2 do you?


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2011)

I used to. Every now and again, when my locals feel like playing old games, we break it out, but, I wouldn't say I actively play it anymore.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 12, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> I used to. Every now and again, when my locals feel like playing old games, we break it out, but, I wouldn't say I actively play it anymore.



Ok, I just saw someone on a stream named bbq playing it, thought it might of been you.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 12, 2011)

then they hath stolen my name >


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vegMh3p3_wo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 13, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vegMh3p3_wo[/YOUTUBE]



what happened to the old school ryoma laugh smiley. hilarious.


----------



## Esura (Nov 13, 2011)

WTF is this shit? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IBxT6tg1HU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 14, 2011)

Raiden's gay ass drop kick. 

But really, I can't wait till KOF XIII drops, more so than Ultimate.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 14, 2011)

lol'ed at the purple grab scrubitude in the BB vid.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

*Darkstalkers: The Night Warriors Will Fight This Month On PlayStation Network*



> An ESRB leak confirmed that Darkstalkers: The Night Warriors would be making its way to the PlayStation Network at some point in time, and Capcom confirmed the news today.
> 
> 
> 
> Capcom say the release date for The Night Warriors is ?currently set? at November 29th, which sounds like it could change. We?ll keep you updated if that happens.



*Source*:


----------



## Wicked (Nov 17, 2011)

This shouldn't be the only game they put out online. I'd take few more capcom games over this but whatever it's a start...


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 17, 2011)

I wonder if it's just a rom or an enhanced version with netplay.

Either way not big on the Vampire 1, give me Vampire Saviour.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> WTF is this shit?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IBxT6tg1HU[/YOUTUBE]


Turn the game around drop kick. First time seeing it? Shit is rediculous.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 19, 2011)

What's the fighting game  thread feel about this ?


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Turn the game around drop kick. First time seeing it? Shit is rediculous.



Yeah...I hope KOFXIII on console ain't going to consist of major bull like that.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What's the fighting game  thread feel about this ?


I've heard really good things about it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 19, 2011)

I may be in the minority on this but I disliked the Mad Catz Fightpad. D-pad is way too fucking stiff and I couldn't break it in for shit and its too fucking big. Buttons are cool though and the design of the controller is alright and fits the hands nicely. I just hate the damn D-pad.

I hate controllers with D-pads similar to the Saturn pad. Now this is a good D-pad right here.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 19, 2011)

2 other options


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 20, 2011)

Omgaaaah, Daigo's Akuma is so good. Demon Flip setups? Nah, that's for pussies.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 20, 2011)

Juso looks like Daigo's twin brother.


----------



## Esura (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone getting KOF in this bitch ho? 

K', Yuri, and Mai is going to wreck dis shit, wreck it. 






I'm a complete noob as far as playing KOF in any decent manner though so go easy on me when XIII comes out. I only played KOF 95', 98', 99', XI and XII...and I didn't know what the fuck I was doing. 

Is there like some ultimate KOF wiki or message board ala SRK on how to learn how to play em properly?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 20, 2011)

*A Much Better Look At Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3′s DLC Costumes*


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Anyone getting KOF in this bitch ho?
> 
> K', Yuri, and Mai is going to wreck dis shit, wreck it.
> 
> ...



Nah, not much of a KoF kinda guy. Even though my local arcade is home to pretty much some of the best KoF player in America. Reynold, Mr.KoF, The Answer, and Evo2k11's unofficial KoF13 champion Bala all play there. Crowd gets pretty big there sometimes too on Thursday nights. 

I have no idea how that's gonna last though when console version gets released cause from what I heard SNK has no intentions on upgrading the arcade port.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 20, 2011)

I will have KOF XIII soon, so look forward to playing you then.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Nah, not much of a KoF kinda guy. Even though my local arcade is home to pretty much some of the best KoF player in America. Reynold, Mr.KoF, The Answer, and Evo2k11's unofficial KoF13 champion Bala all play there. Crowd gets pretty big there sometimes too on Thursday nights.
> 
> I have no idea how that's gonna last though when console version gets released cause from what I heard *SNK has no intentions on upgrading the arcade port.*


That would seem incredibly odd. They are really banking on the console ports huh? 


Sephiroth said:


> I will have KOF XIII soon, so look forward to playing you then.


Tuesday is the day.

Do team order matters?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Do team order matters?


They do, alot of characters require meter to do big damage while others can do big damage with no meter like K'.

So for example you want K' on point to build meter and Takuma who can 100% with meter last.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> They do, alot of characters require meter to do big damage while others can do big damage with no meter like K'.
> 
> So for example you want *K' on point to build meter and Takuma who can 100% with meter last.*



Huh..lol wut? There is an actual strategy to KOF's team stuff? Wooow, I just thought you picked a character you was ok with in your team and just play until one of your teammates die then the other one comes in...and repeat.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 21, 2011)

It's even more important now with the Hyper Drive meter that won't be full till the second or third character. 

Usually you don't want to use any meter at all on the first character unless it's for the kill.

Meter management is what makes team synergy important, K' for battery, Kula to burn meter using EXs, and last someone like Shen who will hurt extremely hard with a full HD meter would be a good team as an example.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm so lost right now it ain't even funny. Maybe I need to watch some vids or something.

So there are assists in KOFXIII? I know there was some sort of special assist thing in KOF 99 but thats about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 21, 2011)

No there are no assist.

Hyper Drive lets you do unlimited drive cancels(Special move cancelled to another special move) for a short period, seperate from regular meter.

Think of it like this, X-Factor level 3 that you have to actually earn and not as ridiculous.

or why people use Phoenix last to get Dark Phoenix, but in KOF for huge damage combos.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 21, 2011)

Has the Sony version of Smash Bros. not touched this thread yet?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 21, 2011)

> with the battles designed to make use of similar mechanics as found in Super Smash Bros



Gonna have to pass on that one.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 21, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Has the Sony version of Smash Bros. not touched this thread yet?



General *Fighting Game *Thread


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay, so my KoFXIII finally shipped. 

Can't wait to get them OST in my hands.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Has the Sony version of Smash Bros. not touched this thread yet?





bbq sauce said:


> General *Fighting Game *Thread


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Re playing TvC.. I forgot how cool and well done this game is.pek


----------



## Esura (Nov 24, 2011)

Play KOF XV instead of TvC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Play KOF XV instead of TvC.


 I am trying to save money for KoF 13 but playing TvC with friends is fun..


----------



## Esura (Nov 24, 2011)

Steal a copy from a mom and pop shop and call it a nightmare on elm street.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Esura said:


> Steal a copy from a mom and pop shop and call it a nightmare on elm street.


 are you drunk?  and lol I am really trying Esura.


----------



## Esura (Nov 24, 2011)

Not at all actually. Getting ready to go to bed so I can wake up to go shopping at Gamestop in 5am.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 25, 2011)

so many fucking fighting games out now, its nice but damn its overwhelming


----------



## Daedus (Nov 25, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> so many fucking fighting games out now, its nice but damn its overwhelming




In the end, it can only be good thing.  More companies throwing in their bets means a higher chance of quality fighting games rising above the rest.

I really want KoFXIII, but I think I'll have to wait until it becomes available on GameFly due to my tight budget.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 25, 2011)

Daedus said:


> In the end, it can only be good thing.  More companies throwing in their bets means a higher chance of quality fighting games rising above the rest.
> 
> I really want KoFXIII, but I think I'll have to wait until it becomes available on GameFly due to my tight budget.



it is a good thing i just wish i didnt like a majority of them

I just got into marvel vs capcom 3 about a month ago and am trying to learn that while trying to maintain skill in tekken 6, then tekken hybrid just came out so now im playing tekken tag 1 and 2 prolouge, I still play 3rd strike online alot, occasionally dip into sf4ae, Ive also been playing mk arcade edition, and mk9. i mess with sf alpha 3, and i occasionaly play kof 99 and am planning to get kof 13. and on top of that i still have a full time job and somewhat of a life, I know i need to cut down on to just like 2-3 games but they all are so fun


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 25, 2011)

Drop everything go KOF XIII.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 25, 2011)

Got ma ps3 for da L O

Any exclusive fighters on this? Cause i already have kof13sf4MK9BB2UMvC3 on 360.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone in the London area know of any arcades with 3S/GG/AE? Going there next week, wanted to go to Trocadero Funland but that's closed indefinitely.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 25, 2011)

Wu Fei said:
			
		

> Any exclusive fighters on this?



Arcana Heart 3                   .


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 25, 2011)

That got released in the states or do i have to import. Arent there multiple versions of it?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 25, 2011)

Wu Fei said:


> That got released in the states or do i have to import. Arent there multiple versions of it?



It's on PSN only in the states($29.99), Europe got a hard copy.

If you like online, it has one of the best netcode ever made.


----------



## Esura (Nov 25, 2011)

I imported my copy of Arcana Heart 3 from Japan. I need hardcopies.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 25, 2011)

*Rumor – Sony Working on Smash Bros. Style Game With Sony Characters*





> Q1] What buttons represent what actions?
> A1] Left Analog = move, X = jump, Square = attack, Triangle = attack, Circle = attack, R2 = super move.
> Q2] How do you perform special moves and other such attacks?
> A2] The way you pull off moves is similar to Super Smash Bros. Brawl, in that you can press any of the attack buttons and do a basic move, but when pressed simultaneously with up, left/right, or down, you will pull off a more special attack.
> ...



I can see it now

No Items, Kratos only, Final Destination

But seriously I doubt its true.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 25, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> *Rumor ? Sony Working on Smash Bros. Style Game With Sony Characters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive heard this was true from other sites as well, im sure it is true


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 26, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> ive heard this was true from other sites as well, im sure it is true



Not that i don't want to see this. in fact I think its an awesome idea but besides Jak, Rachet, Sly, Kratos, Cole, Nathan Drake, Sweet Tooth, Sackboy, and possibly Crash and Spyro as 3rd party characters who can they add?


----------



## Esura (Nov 26, 2011)

Yo, the fuck is up with Cartoon Network: Punch Time Explosion XL for PS3? Is it good? Looks like Smash.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Nov 27, 2011)

So, I feel like I'm missing out. KOF 13 is out, everyone's talking about it, and a few people on my friend's list have it. Other than Capcom vs SNK2 and a few fatal fury/kof arcade machines I played at Chuckie Cheese/nickel world, I have barely played any SNK fighting games.

I have a modded psp and a ps2, and I think it would be a good idea to start with one of the older ones before I dive into the newest. Which KOF should I start with?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 27, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> So, I feel like I'm missing out. KOF 13 is out, everyone's talking about it, and a few people on my friend's list have it. Other than Capcom vs SNK2 and a few fatal fury/kof arcade machines I played at Chuckie Cheese/nickel world, I have barely played any SNK fighting games.
> 
> I have a modded psp and a ps2, and I think it would be a good idea to start with one of the older ones before I dive into the newest. Which KOF should I start with?



Start with 98 or 2002. Those are the best ones


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> So, I feel like I'm missing out. KOF 13 is out, everyone's talking about it, and a few people on my friend's list have it. Other than Capcom vs SNK2 and a few fatal fury/kof arcade machines I played at Chuckie Cheese/nickel world, I have barely played any SNK fighting games.
> 
> I have a modded psp and a ps2, and I think it would be a good idea to start with one of the older ones before I dive into the newest. Which KOF should I start with?



King of Fighters 98 Ultimate Match for the ps2.


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

98 UM is the best UM.

2002 UM never came out here so fuck 2002 UM.


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

I JUST watched it actually Kaitou and...its pretty nice actually.

This may be the first time in life that I found English voice acting to be incredibly jarring though (I'm a strong supporter of English dub movement). Maybe its because I'm used to Tekken having characters voice languages of their nationality and because the English voices they used for Jin, Xiaoyu, and Kazuya was odd and didn't seem to fit them (Jin had a dumb deep ass voice and Kazuya sounds so fucking plain and soft and Xiaoyu sounds like some bimbo blonde Valley girl). Now Alisa's, Heihachi's, and Lee's voices sounded alright though, especially Alisa, but I'm a Cristina Vee fan though (she also voices Noel in Blazblue...yes NOEL () and that one chick in Ar Tonelico). Nina and Anna have their usual English voices from the game. There are options for Japanese but I believe it makes everyone's voices Japanese which is a bummer.

Action is top notch but...get used to a bunch of scenes with Alisa and Xiaoyu. For all intents and purposes, those two are the main characters of the movie and about 80% of the movie is all on them. Not a problem for me as I like those two anyways but if you are only in it for the Mishimas, skip to the last 20 minutes asap. 


And I like how Tekken Hybrid has you install the games on your PS3. Meaning that after you install them, you don't need to use the disc for any other reason other than watching Blood Vengeance.

Now, there is a big issue with Blood Vengeance, the same issue that plagues movies like Advent Children and that one RE CG movie. The movies are pretty much for the fans. Prior knowledge of Tekken lore is kind of required to get any enjoyment out of it imo.

I personally give BV a A- overall, but if you arent a fan, a C.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, I was planning to watch it on Japanese since I always watched anything that originates from Japan in Japanese. Even in games, I always try to change it to Japanese except for the likes of MvC3 since I like hearing Spider-Man in English instead. 

Yeah, I heard the action scenes were good but my friend compared it to the Live-Action movie and said it was inferior in that department and the Live-Action movie was enjoyable in general as well for it's fan-service. I might actually check out both.  It's not like I'm paying anyways.


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

Dude, no. Live action movie is garbage in every aspect. Granted, the action was great, and there was more action overall than Blood Vengeance but....c'mon. BV action is 10x better mostly because...that shit can't be done in a live action movie. 

That live action Tekken movie comes off as cheesy as the Van Damne Street Fighter in every other aspect.


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dude, no. Live action movie is garbage in every aspect. Granted, the action was great, and there was more action overall than Blood Vengeance but....c'mon. BV action is 10x better mostly because...that shit can't be done in a live action movie.
> 
> That live action Tekken movie comes off as cheesy as the Van Damne Street Fighter...but with decent choreographed action as its only positive.



Is it worse than the KoF movie? Now that was garbage, even beyond Dragonball: Evolution.


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Is it worse than the KoF movie? Now that was garbage, even beyond Dragonball: Evolution.



I never saw the KOF movie...and I don't think I ever will. 

I say its on par with Dragonball: Evolution, maybe a bit better only because its action is good. I'm sad that those action scenes are wasted for a shit movie though. The entire Tekken movie is an extreme bastardization of the series. At least the anime Tekken I watched years ago followed some key parts of the game while taking liberties with other aspects. This shit might as well be Tekken in character's name only. Hell, if you changed the names of characters and took out some elements to some other shit and it could be another movie with none the wiser.

So yeah...on par with DB Evolution pretty much.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> 98 UM is the best UM.
> 
> 2002 UM never came out here so fuck 2002 UM.



It came out on 360.

Importing the ps2 game is worth it though, it's the second best KOF after 98 UM.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 27, 2011)

Shit i forgot to get my copy i pre-ordered and its probably been sold now. Can't wait until i get some money on the 4th.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 28, 2011)

just to let you guys know evo monitors are on sale at newgg for $100 (well really 120 with a $20 mail in rebate)


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 28, 2011)

100 bucks in the end? That's not bad at all.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 28, 2011)

For anyone who wants to play fighting games competitively, and hasn't already done so, I _highly_ recommend getting a monitor.  Makes your life 100x easier.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2011)

A quality one, though. xd


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 28, 2011)

Rings to be about $116 with mail-in rebate and tax.

I'm just gonna use this for my normal everyday monitor, cause I still use a regular CRT TV for fighting games.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 28, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Rings to be about $116 with mail-in rebate and tax.
> 
> I'm just gonna use this for my normal everyday monitor, cause I still use a regular CRT TV for fighting games.



you live in california right? when i used to live there shipping stuff out there costs more than it does out here


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 28, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> you live in california right? when i used to live there shipping stuff out there costs more than it does out here



Yea, everything here is expensive.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Nov 29, 2011)

^ Now that is just win.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 29, 2011)

Dat Jin vs. Kazuya vs. Heihachi fight 

epic.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Blat-bah-blat-blat-BLOODY HIGH CLAW!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6fXqMfAahQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)

Pretty funny.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2011)

respek


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2011)

Stick to what you know.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

The fucked up thing is, I don't have a fighter I outright excel at in over others. Well...I think out of every fighter I own, I'm the most competent in UMvC3 but....sigh.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 5, 2011)

R.I.P Arcana Heart 3

Elsa hath slain you


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

My best game is probably Blazblue actually, only game I feel I took to that kind of level with Tager.

I have zero execution skills, but want to get better at Guilty.



bbq sauce said:


> R.I.P Arcana Heart 3
> 
> Elsa hath slain you



I don't think that will kill it, will it? 

I can no longer call it a well balanced game.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 5, 2011)

Man i got that tekken fever again, im pretty much ignoring all other fighters and it sucks because i just bought umvc3


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> R.I.P Arcana Heart 3
> 
> Elsa hath slain you


I haven't played AH3 in awhile but, Elsa is on that level now? 



Sephiroth said:


> My best game is probably Blazblue actually, only game I feel I took to that kind of level with Tager.
> 
> I have zero execution skills, but want to get better at Guilty.


You good at Blazblue? I would ask for some tips but you use Tager, I use Noel.

I used to thought I was decent in SFIV (playing online makes you feel that way), until I ran into a really decent player. He then tried to teach me, but I gave up after trying to learn all of Sakura's links. We still talk though, but now I try to avoid games that's link intensive. I've tried for weeks to do hit confirming links and Sakura's BnBs and...I can't do it consistently. Timing is so strict.

So I like in a similar boat you are, little execution skills, so I'm not going to even bother to learn GG. I do own Accent Core Plus though (shit is rare).


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I used to thought I was decent in SFIV (playing online makes you feel that way), until I ran into a really decent player. He then tried to teach me, but I gave up after trying to learn all of Sakura's links. We still talk though, but now I try to avoid games that's link intensive. I've tried for weeks to do hit confirming links and Sakura's BnBs and...I can't do it consistently. Timing is so strict.



Do you play on a stick? If so, P-linking really helps.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Do you play on a stick? If so, P-linking really helps.



I use pad. Generally, when I so happen to land a link, I try to replicate the exact timing and pattern with no dice or try it another way but after awhile it seems like I'm getting nowhere. Although I technically know its not, it feels extremely fucking random to me when the links actually land in training.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I use pad. Generally, when I so happen to land a link, I try to replicate the exact timing and pattern with no dice or try it another way but after awhile it seems like I'm getting nowhere. Although I technically know its not, *it feels extremely fucking random to me when the links actually land in training.*



That tells me you can't handle the pressure when it counts. Don't worry I was like that too.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> That tells me you can't handle the pressure when it counts. Don't worry I was like that too.



Wait....huh?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait....huh?



You said it comes out perfectly in training, right? But when you get in fights it a no go. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

I just use double tapping, works for the most part.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> You said it comes out perfectly in training, right? But when you get in fights it a no go. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Generally anything I can do in training consistently I can do mid match consistently after a few "intro" matches with friends with ease. Playing Sephiroth in KOFXIII really got me used to doing my BnBs and hitconfirms mid match as of now.

But I just can't do links consistently period. I don't do anything in actual matches that I can't do consistently in training and I actually land maybe one or two links in maybe a few hours after hundreds of tries in SFIV. If I had a basis on what I was fucking up on I could try to improve from there but...eh...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Generally anything I can do in training consistently I can do mid match consistently after a few "intro" matches with friends with ease. Playing Sephiroth in KOFXIII really got me used to doing my BnBs and hitconfirms mid match as of now.
> 
> But I just can't do links consistently period. I don't do anything in actual matches that I can't do consistently in training and I actually land maybe one or two links in maybe a few hours after hundreds of tries in SFIV. If I had a basis on what I was fucking up on I could try to improve from there but...eh...



Hmm, I.....see. Well, I'm not sure what to tell ya. It just doesn't make any sense then how you can't do links consistently.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I just use double tapping, works for the most part.



That....does not work for me in SFIV...at all, especially when it comes to one frame links.

I double tap in all fighters, but in learning Dante in UMvC3 its a habit I need to stop at least with him.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 5, 2011)

TV lag maybe?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

1 frames annoy everyone really, the big pros even often drop combos because of them.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> TV lag maybe?



I've noticed lag when I used my brother's HDTV to play Tekken 6 awhile back, but when I was doing link training for SFIV, it was on a SDTV (get with the times you all will say, whatever), which seemed as normal as a fighter can be.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I double tap in all fighters, but in learning Dante in UMvC3 its a habit I need to stop at least with him.


Speaking of...we need to get some games in once my semester is over.  That is if I can take the netcode...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

Well you should love Skullgirls when it drops since it will be all chains, no execution barrier to stop you from going for high level, just memorization.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Speaking of...we need to get some games in once my semester is over.  That is if I can take the netcode...


I think its ok, but then again, I didn't find MvC3's netcode bad either so take what you will from that.

Only fighting games I played that I quite literally cringed and damn near rage quitted when playing online and that's SCIV, Tekken 6, and 3SO (yeah...about that GGPO....lol). Maybe it was the people I was playing, I dunno, but the shit was horribad.


Sephiroth said:


> *Well you should love Skullgirls* when it drops since it will be *all chains*, no execution barrier to stop you from going for high level, just memorization.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I haven't played AH3 in awhile but, Elsa is on that level now?



Elsa BEEN on that level, bro.

Day 1 it was Luck Elsa, but that died out when people figured out how to escape the luck dice guard break.

After that, people realized the nail had just enough hitstun, coupled with the game's weird system that prevents a character for acting for 2-3 frames after leaving hitstun, for a perfectly timed unblockable charged 5E or 2E, which lead to full kill unblockable resets on anyone with out a burst, for only two meters.

Now, people have found out that she doesn't even need fire's unblockable charged E, and the guard break E's in other arcanas, can still net guaranteed reset kills.

Overall she's still beatable, I only know of a few people in America who can actually execute the double nail set ups to get the unblockable reset, but, it kinda kills the game in the sense that, it's already rather homogenized, playstyle wise, so for a vast majority of the cast, you might as well just pick Elsa instead, which makes it kinda boring.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

It's a shame something like that can't be fixed eh? 

It's amazing the game made it that far with no patches needed though, Examu truly made a polished game.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Elsa BEEN on that level, bro.
> 
> Day 1 it was Luck Elsa, but that died out when people figured out how to escape the luck dice guard break.
> 
> ...


Oh...good lord. That truly sucks.


Oh, yeah I got a ragequitter in KOFXIII. At first I thought the dude took a piss after I took out his first character and Elizebeth came out so I hit his ass a few times then backed up and waited for him to act, then it said disconnected. That should count as a fucking win for me cause I was fucking winning. Why is it when I'm winning games disconnect and when I'm losing motherfuckers want to keep playing me? This is fucking infuriating, I almost just want to play peeps from NF only now.

And is it just me, or does Terry have some high priority normals? Not only was I out poked constantly (if you could call it that, it seemed like pure fucking mashing), but I'm countered constantly. Maybe I need to reconsider Athena and Yuri, or maybe just Yuri as Athena at least got decent zoning tools. I always liked Kyo.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's a shame something like that can't be fixed eh?
> 
> It's amazing the game made it that far with no patches needed though, Examu truly made a polished game.



Ehhh, I said the same thing at first, but, then I realized how much free homing really just mashed a good chunk of the cast together.

Like, Scharl, Maori, Cathy, Nazuna, Kira, Kamui, Claric and Fiona all kind of play their own style of game from poke spacing to full screen control.. and like, basically every other character is just a generic jump up and press D to fly at you rushdown style character.

If you don't play one of the above mentioned girls, you might as well play Elsa, Heart, Akane, or Weiss, otherwise you're just playing a lesser version of those four.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 6, 2011)

Double post like a baowss



^NEC GG matches def worth a watch

edit: fuck every game that's not this game

edit edit: or Vsav, 3S, or CvS2


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Ehhh, I said the same thing at first, but, then I realized how much free homing really just mashed a good chunk of the cast together.
> 
> Like, Scharl, Maori, Cathy, Nazuna, Kira, Kamui, Claric and Fiona all kind of play their own style of game from poke spacing to full screen control.. and like, basically every other character is just a generic jump up and press D to fly at you rushdown style character.
> 
> If you don't play one of the above mentioned girls, you might as well play Elsa, Heart, Akane, or Weiss, otherwise you're just playing a lesser version of those four.



Also Petra, but it's still a good amount of variety at the same time.

Maybe somewhere down the line they will release an Arcana Heart 3 Full.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 6, 2011)

I also forgot Yoriko :V

so that's 10 rather unique characters, the 4 RTSD queens (who also happen to be the top 4 chars), 8 lesser equivalents of the top 4, and one useless scrub character, Eko.

It's a decent balance of play, and an overall good game, but, it became boring after about 6 months IMO.

It could also be teh fact that nobody in my area plays, and the online comp just wasn't leveling up. I'd develope new tech for Heart, and it wouldn't matter because the level one basics just beat everyone.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

Bring it on.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 8, 2011)

godlike

hopefully when the official release drops, those of us pirating the game will be able to play online


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 8, 2011)

Gonna have to see if my modded PS2 still works so I can remember how to play Ryougi in preparation.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Why....the fuck is it on a BLU-RAY!? I would of imported this shit if the game was in a separate DVD in that Carneval Phantasm collection. How many motherfuckers have a blu-ray player in their computers anyways!?

EDIT: Nevermind, $108 bucks is a bit fucking steep for a fuck season.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2011)

Link to the trial.



Only four playable characters. Arcueid, Red Arcueid, Sion and Sion Tatari. Tried it out and having some fun with it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

Where is the hack to unlock the full mode?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Where is the hack to unlock the full mode?



Yeah, okay.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 23, 2011)

Definitive proof that stick > pad


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 23, 2011)

I've read that article before, Ish.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 25, 2011)

AE anybody?

PSN - Duy123

Down to play some UMvC3 too, but I'm awful at it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm awful at AE.

I'm still dropping those links.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 25, 2011)

AE is ass anyway.


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

I heard 2012 is better but...eh.

I think now I will permanently move on to other non-link intensive fighters. Links aren't hard for me anymore but its still a pain. Its been groovy Sakura.

Been learning KOFXIII a bit and I like it.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 26, 2011)

KOFXIII looks REALLY good.  If I had people to play it with I'd get it.  :/


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 26, 2011)

Gonna hop on for some more AE if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey Duy, got any fights recorded? I'd like to see whatcha can do


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 26, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Hey Duy, got any fights recorded? I'd like to see whatcha can do


Play him and you'll find that out pretty easy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

CosmicCastaway said:


> KOFXIII looks REALLY good.  If I had people to play it with I'd get it.  :/



Why not get your offline friends to play it?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 26, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Hey Duy, got any fights recorded? I'd like to see whatcha can do



No, not really. But you can probably find old videos of me sucking at tournaments from like 1-2 years ago on Youtube.

For the sake of staying awesome, I'm gonna link the ones I actually won:




Edit: I don't play Rog anymore. I dropped him since AE came out in arcades.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Why not get your offline friends to play it?


I will certainly propose the idea at the next Ultimate session, but I'm not counting on it catching on.

I have a scheme though...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

If your still playing Duy I could give it a shot, I haven't played in a very long time though. 

I hate SSF4, but variety is the spice of life.

PSN: Sanger_Zonvolt


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 26, 2011)

K, I'll add you and send an invite right now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Well turns out can't play cause I don't own AE and I thought the update kit allowed you to play against AE.

GGs anyway Duy, back into my environment of KOF.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well turns out can't play cause I don't own AE and I thought the update kit allowed you to play against AE.
> 
> GGs anyway Duy.



Aaah I see. GGs though.

And GG again Esura.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Nope it doesn't.

Good games Duy. You are good, although I'm now reminded why I started disliking this game over the years. 

EDIT: Dammit I need to quote.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Aaah I see. GGs though.
> 
> And GG again Esura.



The funny thing is I'm in such a KOF mindset I tried to roll some of your fireballs.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> The funny thing is I'm in such a KOF mindset I tried to roll some of your fireballs.



Eh, a year ago I couldn't alternate between multiple fighters smoothly but now I can. Right now I'm relearning AH3, playing KOFXIII, and playing UMvC3 with no mind fucks in between.

Doing combos in UMvC3 seem so much easier after playing KOFXIII. A friend of mines who was beasty at previous KOF games got XIII on Christmas and is just steam rolling. I learned some stuff from him and all that through mic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Well it's more KOF=jump and hop alot, SF4=Don't jump ever, so I just jumped in like it was KOF and ate Shoryu and fierce everytime. 

Rusted at the Street Fighter.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well it's more KOF=jump and hop alot, SF4=*Don't jump ever*, so I just jumped in like it was KOF and ate Shoryu and fierce everytime.
> 
> Rusted at the Street Fighter.



This is my biggest problem. Jump, get Shoryuken'ed. Walk forward, get fireballed.

I wonder why I keep using Sakura after all these years in the SF series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I wonder why I keep using Sakura after all these years in the SF series.



Tatsu pressure is why. 

At least that's how I play her in Alpha 2.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> This is my biggest problem. Jump, get Shoryuken'ed. Walk forward, get fireballed.
> 
> I wonder why I keep using Sakura after all these years in the SF series.



You just have to pick and choose your jumps well and abuse that stupid Short Tatsu of her. I feel so terrible when she hits me with her option selected c.Forward or get counter poked Sweep. I personally think Sakura has the sickest okizeme game in the SF4 series. She can steamroll almost half of your life off a knockdown and one good guess.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 26, 2011)

Cammy has probably the best best oki, from what I hear anyway.

Oh, you want to get?  Prepare to guess 6 ways.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You just have to pick and choose your jumps well and abuse that stupid Short Tatsu of her. I feel so terrible when she hits me with her option selected c.Forward or get counter poked Sweep. I personally think Sakura has the sickest okizeme game in the SF4 series. She can steamroll almost half of your life off a knockdown and one good guess.



Damn, that's pretty impressive. I can't option select worth a damn though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

So Cammy is completely untouched in 2012, interesting.

Maybe I'll start playing again and pick up AE.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Damn, that's pretty impressive. I can't option select worth a damn though.



Her c.Forward OS is really easy.

Just do a c.Forward xx Fierce Shoryu outside of their body. If they walked into it or get stuffed by the c.Forward the Fierce Shoryu comes out and you got a free knockdown. If the c.Forward didn't touch anything the Shoryu doesn't come out.

Just remember to use it sparingly cause if you keep spamming it, expect to be whiff punished.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Her c.Forward OS is really easy.
> 
> Just do a c.Forward xx Fierce Shoryu outside of their body. If they walked into it or get stuffed by the c.Forward the Fierce Shoryu comes out and you got a free knockdown. If the c.Forward didn't touch anything the Shoryu doesn't come out.
> 
> Just remember to use it sparingly cause if you keep spamming it, expect to be whiff punished.



Ah, I should try that one of these days.

What are your tips for doing links online? Timing seems to be all wonky for me unlike training mode.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah, I should try that one of these days.
> 
> What are your tips for doing links online? Timing seems to be all wonky for me unlike training mode.



Hahaha, I don't think there's any way to practice links for online play due to the inconsistency. I don't even bother with any 1-frame links when I play online.

Like for example with your Sakura. I would assume you would want to go for this loop: 

So lets count frames for a second. The hardest part of that loop is the c.Fierce xx Tatsu and the cl.Forward xx Tatsu because the window to link that c.Fierce and the cl.Forward is 1-frame whereas the cl.Fierce and the s.Short links are 2-frames. I would skip the 1-frame part because poor connection won't allow me. 

If the connection is even as bad as to you being unable to perform 2-frame links, you might as well get the match over with and leave because that's almost unplayable. All of Sakura's BnBs have at least a 2-frame window so not being able to do 2-frame links due to lag just completely ruins her game.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Hahaha, I don't think there's any way to practice links for online play due to the inconsistency. I don't even bother with any 1-frame links when I play online.
> 
> Like for example with your Sakura. I would assume you would want to go for this loop:
> 
> ...



Ah thanks.

So damn, I wouldn't be able to even use Sakura's most damaging shit online. 

I noticed you did Balrog's hit confirms with much ease online. So those aren't 1 or 2 framers?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah thanks.
> 
> So damn, I wouldn't be able to even use Sakura's most damaging shit online.
> 
> I noticed you did Balrog's hit confirms with much ease online. So those aren't 1 or 2 framers?



Nah, those combos and links were like 3 and 4-frame links. Not to mention I was playing Balrog throughout Vanilla and Super extensively so those combos kinda grinded into my head.

I can only think of three 1-frame link combos from Balrog on the top of my head. One of which I would never use, another is too excessive, and the last one is kinda common but only during certain situations.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Nah, those combos and links were like 3 and 4-frame links. Not to mention I was playing Balrog throughout Vanilla and Super extensively so those combos kinda grinded into my head.
> 
> I can only think of three 1-frame link combos from Balrog on the top of my head. One of which I would never use, another is too excessive, and the last one is kinda common but only during certain situations.



So I guess my issue is that I chose a character beyond my skill level. 

I've been told to drop Sakura multiple times due to not being able to do that Tatsu loop at all.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Dec 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> So I guess my issue is that I chose a character beyond my skill level.
> 
> I've been told to drop Sakura multiple times due to not being able to do that Tatsu loop at all.



Hahaha, you just gotta take baby steps to getting better.

The Sakura loop is kind of an advanced combo. It's better to focus on the core fundamental of the game and the character first before hopping onto big damaging combos. 

Like get more accustomed with your normals and securing a strong anti-air/footsie game. 

Take a look at this video:


It's safe to say that Uryo is the best Sakura player in the world and even he drops the loop. He won the rounds/match through strong fundamentals. If you noticed he kept a specific distance from Yang the whole time. An area where he can meet up with Yang if he walks forward and an area where he can anti-air him if he jumps or dive kicks. While it didn't work 100% of the time it was hell of a lot better than mindlessly going at Yang, especially when that Yang is played by Nemo.

A lot of the times he went for simple BnBs and work off a strong okizeme instead of one giant combo. I think he only landed the loop like twice.

2:45 for Option Selected c.Forward.
4:39 for Half life combo off 3 meters.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 27, 2011)

Sak can't just go into the loop off any confirm either, tbh.

Certain jump-ins, punishment, and short tatsu to beat cr. shorts are generally the only way to confirm into it.

edit: forgot EX shoryu FADC

Off of standard cr. short, cr. jab. starter you can't get much of a 'loop'. On some characters you can get one short tatsu, then st. short ender, but more often you do fierce into ex tatsu if you hard knockdown ender, and just cr. short jab jab forward xx fierce shoryu for meterless damage + knockdown.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 29, 2011)

I already did.


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

Never mind I saw the DDL link. 

This game ain't working! Nothing is showing on the window but I hear J-Pop music stuff coming out of it.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 30, 2011)

It is at this point that I lament having too shitty a PC to run Current Code... despite having no problems with Act Cadenza whatsoever?


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

Final Ultima said:


> It is at this point that I lament having too shitty a PC to run Current Code... despite having no problems with Act Cadenza whatsoever?



I didn't think about that, but error does says something Japanese, Intel Chip, then something else Japanese.

I didn't think I needed a decent computer to run this shit. I run every other fucking fighter fine on it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 30, 2011)

I run this shit on a laptop. I'm sure you guys can manage. I just spent like two hours just messing around with characters. Powered ciel is pretty fun.


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

It says



> Error
> 
> "Something Japanese" ShaderModel 2.0 "Something Japanese" DisplayAdapter : Intel(R) Q35 Express Chip Family



Then it boots to the setting menu, I set my joystick up and press ok and the window shows up. Nothing shows on it but I guess I can hear the opening playing.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> I run this shit on a laptop. I'm sure you guys can manage. I just spent like two hours just messing around with characters. Powered ciel is pretty fun.



Powerd*

respect the engrish son


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

Did that. 

Sigh......


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 30, 2011)

Mura said:
			
		

> I run this shit on a laptop. I'm sure you guys can manage. I just spent like two hours just messing around with characters. Powered ciel is pretty fun.


Hardly. None of the components of my computer were new 5 years ago.

It's not a case of getting it to run at all, it's just getting it to run at anything better than like 20-30 FPS.

I'll just have to borrow someone else's laptop or something.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Did that.
> 
> Sigh......



I'm not sure this is the case but maybe you may have to set your computer locale to Japan. Mine is always set to that so I never notice if that could be a reason or not.



Final Ultima said:


> Hardly. None of the components of my computer were new 5 years ago.
> 
> It's not a case of getting it to run at all, it's just getting it to run at anything better than like 20-30 FPS.
> 
> I'll just have to borrow someone else's laptop or something.



I see, thats does suck.


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

I set it to Japanese and its still not working.

Its that same error about some Intel Q35 chip set.


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok, I found out it wont work on my computer with my Intel chip or something from what someone on another board told me.

Oh well, first fighter that doesn't work on my computer. Back to Vanguard Princess!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 31, 2011)

bbq sauce said:


> Powerd*
> 
> respect the engrish son



*Looks back at name*



My bad, I don't usually do that.



Esura said:


> Ok, I found out it wont work on my computer with my Intel chip or something from what someone on another board told me.
> 
> Oh well, first fighter that doesn't work on my computer. Back to Vanguard Princess!



Well that sucks, don't know what to tell you then. Sorry about that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 31, 2011)

Saw this yesterday, just something to look out for in the future.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, fortunately, I didn't have enough time to get depressed about not being able to play Current Code before BlazBlue Continuum Shift Extend showed up at my door.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

I wish EXTEND was out now in NA. Its no point importing for me if it comes out here in a few months.

So right now I'm trying to learn AE...like really learn it and not scrub out like I've been doing for the past few years. I think I got Sakura's basic hitconfirming links down. I know its not a big deal but considering I've normally have problems with links on a whole I'm pretty proud of myself right now. Now I need to learn how to apply my newfound knowledge of footsies and links in the middle of a match. So if anyone here is down to play on Monday and Tuesday (I'm off work) on PSN holler at me. Esura is the name. Also, if you are into trophies, this is one of your few chances to get free 10 wins in a row. 

Yes, I'm playing too many fighters at once but it feels like if I improve in one the other one feels easier and vice versa. I think KOFXIII improved my execution for AE, as certain things in SFIV I had trouble with previously is now somewhat easier for me.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 1, 2012)

Got Melty working 

didn't even notice if it had netplay.. if so maybe later somebody close to East Coast might want to play? ..I have little faith in the netcode though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Netplay has been cracked.

Why the fuck wont this game work on Intel chip thingies!?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Netplay has been cracked.
> 
> Why the fuck wont this game work on Intel chip thingies!?



Whats your CPU specs?


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Windows XP Professional Version 2002 Service Pack 3
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU
E6550 @ 2.33GHz
1.98 GHz, 1.95 GB of RAM
Physical Adress Extension

Intel(R) Q35 Express Chipset Family


I copypasta from some menu on my computer. I play GGPO, HnK, Vanguard Princess, VNs, Cave Story, some other poverty fighters and shit no problems.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Windows XP Professional Version 2002 Service Pack 3
> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU
> E6550 @ 2.33GHz
> 1.98 GHz, 1.95 GB of RAM
> ...



CPU Intel (R) Celeron (R) 440 2.0GHz or higher required


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Is that newer or older?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

For newer I'd assume.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Melty Blood's graphics don't look all that damn graphic intensive.

Shit I can play Portal no problem. This some lame shit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

So why do people say Ougon Musou Kyoku sucks? I've never played it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 2, 2012)

lack of depth

there's really not much to it beyond mashing ABC strings into a special, or meta world activation or whatever.

Pretty much the entire cast is devoid of any mix up potential, the pressure is weak, the movement is too simple.. there's really just, not enough to do IMO


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 2, 2012)

Basically, yeah. I play it every now and then, but only because I'm an Umineko fan, not because it's a great fighting game. To be fair, with each update it's been taking gradual steps in the right direction (take Jessica, for example, she's got links, relaunches and an overhead that can be canceled into SP specials or Meta Declaration), but it's happening far too slowly.

Mercifully, with CROSS, the HP Gauge is now decreased to two gauges instead of three by default, and there's now a round system in place. It always felt like you hadn't make much progress whenever you landed a hit before, but now even my old Jessica meterless combos are looking pretty tasty.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 2, 2012)

To be fair, I am basing my opinions off the initial release, I've heard it has gotten slightly better. But, not enough to get me to play it again.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 3, 2012)

Anybody have any idea how to connect to other players on MB netplay?


----------



## Esura (Jan 3, 2012)

No idea. I'm not good with online play on anything on the PC thats not GGPO. 

EDIT: Damn I hate to brag but damn my set looks good. My best work yet thus far.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 3, 2012)

That reminds me.. I need to find a new avatar..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 4, 2012)

*EVO 2012 Line Up*

Well here it is.

Street Fighter X Tekken
Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition, Version 2012
Ultimate Marvel Vs Capcom 3
Soul Calibur 5
King of Fighters 13
Mortal Kombat 9

What I think about the roster.

- Glad to see KOF13 and SCV
- Mortal Kombat. As much as I despise that game it was really popular at EVO last year so I'm not surprised but disappointed.  
- Half of the games are Capcom games. 
- No Blazblue or Skullgirls is very disappointing.
- "This is maybe the most exciting roster we?ve ever had." Not even close bro.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

> - No Blazblue or Skullgirls is very disappointing.



Indeed, the communities will put together something great for these at least though.

Skullgirls should make Evo 2013.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Indeed, the communities will put together something great for these at least though.
> 
> Skullgirls should make Evo 2013.



It better 

As well as the next BB game.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 4, 2012)

i dont think skull girls is on because they dont think many people will play it. they are going for numbers thats why tekken isnt on the list this year


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> i dont think skull girls is on because they dont think many people will play it. they are going for numbers thats why tekken isnt on the list this year



Tekken is there.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Tekken is there.



i mean a strictly tekken game  it sucks because tekken is my (shifting to my second)  main game


----------



## LayZ (Jan 4, 2012)

I understand why both BB and Skullgirls weren't pick. I'm disappointed only because those are the games I plan to play competitively. (Possibly SCV if Cassy is back) Its not like I planned to go to EVO but I would have liked them played at arguably the highest competitive level.

I agree these communities will have to do a lot more if they want the games on the big stage. But with all the upcoming releases this year, it seem that will be harder than before.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

This will probably be MK9's last year and I don't see SxT lasting another year seeing how much the community is against it, so maybe TTT2 will be a main stage next year?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

On something unrelated, I hope SFV looks like this.


----------



## valerian (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe in Tekken x Street Fighter.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> This will probably be MK9's last year and I* don't see SxT lasting another year seeing how much the community is against it*, so maybe TTT2 will be a main stage next year?



Well hot damn the game ain't even released yet.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

valerian said:


> Maybe in Tekken x Street Fighter.



Oh right, I forgot about that game.

I wonder how that is gonna turn out, could be pretty sweet.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

For some reason, I'm not as optimistic about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> For some reason, I'm not as optimistic about it.



Well it won't have gems, that's a positive for me already. 

and for the first time ever we will have the Street Fighter cast in 3D with good designs.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> *Well it won't have gems*, that's a positive for me already.
> 
> and for the first time ever we will have the Street Fighter cast in 3D with good designs.



 We really don't know that. Hell they could have something worse, I dunno. There is barely anything to judge it on. I'm just skeptical on how Namco will do Street Fighter characters in Tekken style more than anything else that could pop up in the game. I'm generally a fan of 2D/2.5D fighters over 3D fighters. 

I still think the bitching and moaning over gems in SFxT to this degree is retarded though. At this point, at least for offline play, it should be a non issue.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> We really don't know that. Hell they could have something worse, I dunno. There is barely anything to judge it on. I'm just skeptical on how Namco will do Street Fighter characters in Tekken style more than anything else that could pop up in the game. I'm generally a fan of 2D/2.5D fighters over 3D fighters.



I prefer 2D to 3D fighters as well, but I'll give anything a shot when it's quality.

I used to be a big Soul Calibur head.



> I still think the bitching and moaning over gems in SFxT to this degree is retarded though. At this point, at least for offline play, it should be a non issue.



It's kind of a "If we have to remove a core element to make the game competitive, why don't we just play a better game instead?"  kind of issue.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I prefer 2D to 3D fighters as well, but I'll give anything a shot when it's quality.
> 
> I used to be a big Soul Calibur head.


Don't get me wrong, I would play it, but I'm not as nearly as hyped for it as others.





> It's kind of a "If we have to remove a core element to make the game competitive, why don't we just play a better game instead?"  kind of issue.


All I'm saying is at least let the game release before everyone starts decrying the end of the game's competitiveness. You aren't even removing anything, you can just choose an option without using gems.

And SFxT looks really promising imo, and at least better than the SFIV series.


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> This will probably be MK9's last year and *I don't see SxT lasting another year seeing how much the community is against it,* so maybe TTT2 will be a main stage next year?



yea but 99.9% of the people who are against it are retards who havent played the game and are bitches who are crying about gems but dont even know what they do, and from what i seen gems are pretty balanced. the only problem should be dlc gems which shouldnt be tourney allowed anyway. i dont think gems should be allowed anyway due to time constraints, unless they dont take that long to set up


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> All I'm saying is at least let the game release before everyone starts decrying the end of the game's competitiveness. You aren't even removing anything, you can just choose an option without using gems.
> 
> And SFxT looks really promising imo, and at least better than the SFIV series.



It looks kind of fun at least.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> All I'm saying is at least let the game release before everyone starts decrying the end of the game's competitiveness. You aren't even removing anything, you can just choose an option without using gems.
> 
> And SFxT looks really promising imo, and at least better than the SFIV series.



looks promising?

from what I've seen it's a suuuuuper basic fighting game meets MtG..


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> On something unrelated, I hope SFV looks like this.



Are there any of Cammy?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> i dont think skull girls is on because they dont think many people will play it


Related to this, the turn out for SoCal regionals was posted.
SSFIVAE- ~ 200
MvC3 ~200
MK9- 53
SkullGirls- 83 
KOF13 ~75
BBCS2-40



			
				SAF said:
			
		

> Are there any of Cammy?


Sadly no.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 5, 2012)

I still have high hopes for SFxT.

SF4 was a pretty basic game and it turned out just fine. I'm still confused as to why people not liking the Gem system. Tournament complications aside, I think it was a cool idea. I wanna run that Auto-Block gem...teehee.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

I would totally love a sequel to Super Gem Fighter Mini Mix.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 5, 2012)

SF4 has mechanical depth though.

SFxT looks like Alpha 1 + gems + team system + prettier visuals.

If you remember Alpha 1, you know that's not a good thing.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I still have high hopes for SFxT.
> 
> SF4 was a pretty basic game and it turned out just fine. I'm still confused as to why people not liking the Gem system. Tournament complications aside, I think it was a cool idea. I wanna run that Auto-Block gem...teehee.


I've always been heavily hyped for SFxT once I started seeing the trailers and gameplay trailers.

Although there seems to be certain requirements you have to do in order to activate the gems though and certain limitations to many gems, so I don't think Auto-Block will be as broken as it sounds. For all the grief I give Capcom on other shit unrelated to fighters I don't think they'll fuck up on balancing the gems...hopefully.



bbq sauce said:


> SF4 has mechanical depth though.
> 
> SFxT *looks* like Alpha 1 + gems + team system + prettier visuals.
> 
> If you remember Alpha 1, you know that's not a good thing.



That's the keyword. The game ain't even out yet. We don't know what type of depth SFxT will have. It might not have any, might have a lot, we don't know.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm just taking a wait and see attitude with SFxT, after all I don't think I'll get any hands on time with the game because I don't live in LA or NY.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 5, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> SF4 has mechanical depth though.
> 
> SFxT looks like Alpha 1 + gems + team system + prettier visuals.
> 
> If you remember Alpha 1, you know that's not a good thing.



Hahaha, yea I remember A1. 
c.short-forward-roundhouse xx jab roll all day with Ken.

I had my gripes with the chain system as well, but I read reports saying you can't cancel the chains into a special move. So I don't think it's gonna be as dumb as A1 was. I really don't like the infinite generic magic series combo into launcher and tag though. I wish there was some kind of limitation to it, like have a second meter designated for partner-ish stuff in the game. Kinda like KoF11's partner meter.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone own SF2HDR and interested in playing?


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

I own it but I'm playing my new 3DS right now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> I own it but I'm playing my new 3DS right now.



Up for some games later?


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Sure thing. I suck shit though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sure thing. I suck shit though.



It's all about fun and *experiences*. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





But really I'm bad as well at SFII because I've barely played since when I had a 360 many years ago.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm down for some HDR later today. I really miss playing Ryu and Guile in that game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'm down for some HDR later today. I really miss playing Ryu and Guile in that game.



Alright that's two, so in an hour sound good for you guys?


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Indeed, the communities will put together something great for these at least though.
> 
> Skullgirls should make Evo 2013.





Sol_Blackguy said:


> It better
> 
> As well as the next BB game.



the BB competitive community gotta get their shit together if they want to make it cause it's seriously weak.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 5, 2012)

It isn't THAT bad.

It had pretty high numbers for CS1 at SB5. and gets decent entry numbers at the ny monthly my friend runs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

You guys up to play now?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 6, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You guys up to play now?



Dang, sorry man. Got home from work earlier and just knocked out.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 6, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> It isn't THAT bad.
> 
> It had pretty high numbers for CS1 at SB5. and gets decent entry numbers at the ny monthly my friend runs.



it's usually the weakest turnout when there's a major.  im not saying everyone in the BB community doesn't care or aren't helping their community, but a community is a lot of people, not just a few.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Dang, sorry man. Got home from work earlier and just knocked out.



I went to sleep as well.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 6, 2012)

Missing_Nin said:


> it's usually the weakest turnout when there's a major.  im not saying everyone in the BB community doesn't care or aren't helping their community, but a community is a lot of people, not just a few.



What majors do you go to?

Admittedly, I've not been to a major event since SB5 in 2010, but, BB usually draws decent numbers. Obviously, it gets dwarfed numbers wise by games like mvc3 and sf4, but, that doesn't mean its getting bad turnout. It gets significantly less entries because significantly less people play it.

When a major comes around, every netplay warrior and scrub lord in the tristate come out for SF4 and Marvel 3.. The only people that come out for games like BB is the local BB scene + the traveling players. The thing with smaller games, is that even their highest echelon of players can't always be at every event, because they simply can't afford it, opposed to the Capcom community, where things like sponsors and big pay outs exist.

Believe me, BB's numbers are not bad. Go to a major and enter Arcana Heart. Then tell me BB turnout is bad.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 7, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> What majors do you go to?
> 
> Admittedly, I've not been to a major event since SB5 in 2010, but, BB usually draws decent numbers. Obviously, it gets dwarfed numbers wise by games like mvc3 and sf4, but, that doesn't mean its getting bad turnout. It gets significantly less entries because significantly less people play it.
> 
> ...



i went to scr.  turnout was around 40 for BB.  i know roughly 150-200 for BB for EVO last year even though i didnt go to EVO last year.  AKSYS's been very generous w/ their sponsors for BB players, they've sponsored quite a few tourneys last year ranging from 1k pot to 5k pots.  also it doesn't matter if they're 'scrubs, noobs, etc.'  the main thing is that they still went out.  it means they support the scene.  the noobs of BB aren't supporting it.

im not talking about the scene being dead, im talking about getting a spot at EVO.  BB's number are not 'bad,' but we're talking about getting a spot at EVO.  it needs higher turnouts especially at majors if it wants to do get a spot over new games at EVO or compete against other older games. say what you want bout MK, but their turnout's been solid and they've been doing constantly better than BB so it gets a spot over BB.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 7, 2012)

my point is, SF4 has 340540857024 pot monsters per region that any given major would occur in.

BB has fractions of that amount in it's local scene, and far fewer sponsored players.. That is the life of the anime fighter. I could probably find and build a 20+ person scene in my area of Jersey for Capcom games if we had a spot to gather at.

In the anime scene, I know pretty much every relevant player in the state from south to north. When we all gather at once, we're lucky if there's 10 of us.

BB's tourney numbers are way lower because the scene is that much smaller.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 8, 2012)

exactly, lower numbers=you dont get on the main stage at EVO.  EVO's basically a primary capcom tournament, then a newer FG tournament, then a numbers tournament.  so w/ BB not being able to bring the numbers, it won't get featured especially in a year like 2012 w/ new games coming out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 8, 2012)

I donno man.. Long, long, ago, GGXX series had consecutive spots in Evo. It didn't draw huge numbers, but, Evo was about the players then.

Evo is about the stream monsters now. They want to put in, what they think they people at home want to watch. So they can make that ad revenue.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 8, 2012)

that was when there wasnt a lot of people in FG and also there wasn't that much FG out.  the people that runs EVO basically said you don't bring in the numbers you don't get into EVO during the podcast.  it's still about the players now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone watch the 3s Coop Cup the other day?

Deshiken is still a fucken beast!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2012)

No, but I needed something to watch, thanks.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 10, 2012)

I wanted to watch it, but, I didn't have 3 hours to block off for it D:


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 10, 2012)

What I miss guys? And I feel like editing the main page, to get some sort of list going. How should I divide it up and catagorize it?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the VODs are up on the main channel,and replays are up on youtube.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 10, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> What I miss guys? And I feel like editing the main page, to get some sort of list going. How should I divide it up and catagorize it?



list of what? current fgs? categorize as follows

games worth playing: KOF13, MBAA: CC 1.07, Skullgirls, OG shit (pre-2008, with shitty exceptions like SVC chaos, CFJ, etc) AE2012 (I guess)

games not worth playing: post 2008 capcom, MK9, Arcana Heart 3 (great game, but, dead scene), My Little Brony the Fighting Game (uggu~)



@Duy, ahh.. I only found the 3 hour youtube video, of what I assume was like, top 8 teams?


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> list of what? current fgs? categorize as follows
> 
> games worth playing: KOF13, MBAA: CC 1.07, Skullgirls, OG shit (pre-2008, with shitty exceptions like SVC chaos, CFJ, etc) AE2012 (I guess)
> 
> ...



Hey....I like UMvC3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> lMy Little Brony the Fighting Game (uggu~)



Hey the game has potential, jerk.  

At least Arcana got a decent turn out at NEC though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

I can play a lot of things...but MLP fighter rubs me the wrong way. I hate ponies with a passion, not because of their girly connotations...hell I like AH3 and FFX-2, its just...I really fucking hate ponies.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 10, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> @Duy, ahh.. I only found the 3 hour youtube video, of what I assume was like, top 8 teams?





Here's the same video but broken up into three parts. Part 3 is when you get to see the Deshiken madness.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> I can play a lot of things...but MLP fighter rubs me the wrong way. I hate ponies with a passion, not because of their girly connotations...hell I like AH3 and FFX-2, its just...I really fucking hate ponies.



I don't like ponies either, or horses for that matter actually.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't like ponies either, or horses for that matter actually.



Well...I like horses though. Horses are cool...unless they are in some shitty racing movie or book.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well...I like horses though. Horses are cool...unless they are in some shitty racing movie or book.



Horses long faces creep me out.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

You must hate anteaters then.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> You must hate anteaters then.



Nah, they also have giant nostrils and teeth, just kind of creepy.

Anteaters are kind of cute.

The only ponies I like are the ones in FiM, and that's because of how good the writing and characters are.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey....I like UMvC3.


I like it to an extent, it's retardedly random. And I generally don't like games where level 0 still wins you matches.


Sephiroth said:


> Hey the game has potential, jerk.
> 
> At least Arcana got a decent turn out at NEC though.



I was trolling, I might not be the biggest fan of the show, but, the game could be ok. I might actually play it. I've played worse.. like Sailor Moon Bishoujou S @_@


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> I was trolling, I might not be the biggest fan of the show, but, the game could be ok. I might actually play it. I've played worse.. like Sailor Moon Bishoujou S @_@



I was just messin with ya, but it seems to be turning out better than what was originally shown at least way back, which looked like ass, and now it's of GG/BB flavor.

Shame Skullgirls will have all my attention though, so won't be playing it alot, both will use GGPO though. 

Wonder how both side tournies at Evo for the games will go.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 12, 2012)

in other news

melty blood is so good :3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2012)

The new one has netplay doesn't it?


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 12, 2012)

I wanna play it  

And BBQ, that's about it in sense. But also a list of companies that are known for good fighting games (I know, like only one or two ). 

In other news, I got a chance to watch some footage on blazblue CS:EX, and it looks great. They brought back wall bounces, and do a few tweaks just from a quick eyeball. Litchi's grab now makes th do a light bounce off the ground, and you can chain it. Ragna's down B can be chained to the bounce of the typical verial edge into shoryu combo. It's pretty decent, though didn't watch the other characters yet.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 12, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> The new one has netplay doesn't it?



Yes, but, it's an ass ache. You have to direct connect to opponents afaik. IE, open a particular port, one player hosts, then gives the other the IP address in which to connect to him.

and a quote from either srk or mbread (forgot which) -

"MBCC is a 1 on 1 fighting game
MBCC online, is a turn based strategy game"

D:

I've mostly just been playing training mode/playing irl.

my Actress Again ver.whateverwasonps2 characters, C/H Sion, and C Satsuki, are relatively the same, and afaik got both buffed. (iirc Sion jumped back to S tier after B/C tier in Actress Again)

But, right now F-Warc is my muhfucking biznitch. I feel like I've most of what I need, aside, from working out how to make pressure game scary as her C moon counterpart, and just play experience.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QEwRWScPmw&feature=g-u&context=G2868839FUAAAAAAAEAA[/YOUTUBE]

girly men need not apply


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 18, 2012)

Damn So one needs too tell me where you find this game for the PS2.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 18, 2012)

True story, I actually entered a small Hokuto no Ken tournament during the first proper UK event after the game's console release. It was just a couple of weeks after release, if I recall.

I was pretty focused on practicing for the Guilty Gear XX Slash tournament at the time, so I didn't invest much time in Hokuto no Ken. Don't get me wrong, I learned how to play the game, got down all the necessary bread and butters off of multiple setups, learned some easy Fatal KO setups, that sort of thing, but I can't say I put as much as two digits of hours worth of training mode into it.

I mean, the game had only been out a couple of weeks, how good could the competition be, right?

...

Yeah, I got my ass handed to me, naturally.

Counter hit pokes are powerful, man. You gotta watch out when you try to stagger your blockstrings in that game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 18, 2012)

Def. If you watch enough vids, you see the bulk of the damage isn't done off mix ups so much as frame traps. LK, LP, small delay to fake an 'HnK overhead' into tiny step up poke > CH.

Or people who are too loose with the pressure, they get counter mashed and they die.

I wish the scene would've taken off more over here in the U.S. I know my bnbs and my shit, but, never anyone to play against.

Only two regions I know of play it, and that's Cali and Maryland. D:


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 23, 2012)

So the collectors edition for Blazblue Continuum shift Extend looks epic.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 23, 2012)

I got a piece of EXTEND due to a Japanese friend. 

So yeah, defenitely liking it but not sure if Imm get it when it comes out.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 23, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QEwRWScPmw&feature=g-u&context=G2868839FUAAAAAAAEAA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> girly men need not apply



I saw folks at my school going in on this a few years ago. But i never bothered to watch the anime so it looked mad stupid and hilarious. I was ignorant then too, cause i had no true eye for seeing the intricacies of a random fighter.

looking at it now (seeing the anime and as a smarter fighter) this game is awesome and still hilarious. Raoh stabbing ur foot in place and pounding ur balls in. Man up son. Sprites are effin huge.

BB Extend? i dunno y, the game has bored me for quite some time. I want to really invest in Relius after riding with Carl for awhile, but the game doesn't interest me much.

That Persona looks wonderful though. I've yet to even play a persona game lol.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 24, 2012)

Yo who updated their MBAACC to the 1.2 patch

whenever i dl it, my norton auto deletes it because it's a "low reputation" file. aka, it's not actually any form of malware, but, it seems like it could be similar..

halp


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone want to play? I'm on playing AE, but down to play some HDR or Marvel. 

PSN - Duy123


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2012)

HDR sounds good.

Anyone else who has it here should join as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2012)

Also I need to more get into MB, I need more weaboo fightan in my life.

Anyone ever play/heard of Battle Capacity? It's a doujin fighter made by one guy, looks pretty good and unique.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 25, 2012)

Wanna play some HDR, Sephiroth?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 25, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Also I need to more get into MB, I need more weaboo fightan in my life.
> 
> Anyone ever play/heard of Battle Capacity? It's a doujin fighter made by one guy, looks pretty good and unique.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2012)

GGs Duy, always up for games in HDR and Marvel.

Will have my own Ulti soon also.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 25, 2012)

GGs.

Probably won't play online for a while again. My arcade is gonna get the AE2012 update soon, so yea.

Oh by the way, you can't jump after a meaty Jab Fireball from Ryu if he follows it up with a Fierce Fireball. Fireball traps are no joke in ST.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GGs.
> 
> Probably won't play online for a while again. My arcade is gonna get the AE2012 update soon, so yea.



I hear ya on that, always better at the arcade. 



> Oh by the way, you can't jump after a meaty Jab Fireball from Ryu if he follows it up with a Fierce Fireball. Fireball traps are no joke in ST.



Noted, still learning alot about ST.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> But, this game has the worst sound I've heard in a fighting game ever. ever ever. To the point where I don't think I could handle playing more than a single round.



I think it might just be a bad recording.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 25, 2012)

Those are all Pokemons on the Create-A-Pokemon section at Smogon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Those are all Pokemons on the Create-A-Pokemon section at Smogon.



Yeah, it was made by a Smogon guy.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 25, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Any better?



not nearly as bad, it was mostly the voice of that half cat half shy guy looking character from the first vid that made me want to self harm.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2012)

Well that's amateur voice acting for ya. :shrug


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 25, 2012)

Anything with Filipino Champ is full of laughs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2012)

Are you upset?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 25, 2012)

lol @ him dissing RF

RF legit as fuck.

also, he called Kazunoko, a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).. which I don't disagree with, but, I always assumed champ was gay?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 25, 2012)

I personally think RF is rather weak in comparison to Mago and Bonchan.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 25, 2012)

guess it depends if you mean RF sagat or RF faust 

still, he's definitely solid in any game i've seen him play


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 25, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> guess it depends if you mean RF sagat or RF faust
> 
> still, he's definitely solid in any game i've seen him play



Hahaha, RF Faust is next level crazy. I use to see him maul people on the old Evo and SBO videos.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2012)

AE anybody? Get at me.

PSN - Duy123


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

I still haven't picked up AE, I do want to learn Yun though.

I really like GJ juggles.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2012)

Play 3s instead.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Play 3s instead.



I do.

Computer broken at the moment though, so no GGPO. 

Yun is still great in 2012 I hear, so definitely still worth investing in ya? Nerfs didn't hurt that bad?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I do.
> 
> Computer broken at the moment though, so no GGPO.
> 
> Yun is still great in 2012 I hear, so definitely still worth investing in ya? Nerfs didn't hurt that bad?



He's still a strong character with a very simple gameplan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> He's still a strong character with a very simple gameplan.



Sounds good to me, Akuma was too hard for me when I was playing Super.

I also heard Yang now just outright sucks.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I do.
> 
> Computer broken at the moment though, so no GGPO.
> 
> Yun is still great in 2012 I hear, so definitely still worth investing in ya? Nerfs didn't hurt that bad?



You can't play 3S online on GGPO anyways, although you can still use it in GGPO FBA which is pretty much offline play. You'd have to get 3SO on PSN or XBL.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2012)

You can play 3S on GGPO using Karnov's Revenge.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Sounds good to me, Akuma was too hard for me when I was playing Super.
> 
> I also heard Yang now just outright sucks.



Yea, Yang got nerfed really hard. Which is weird, because there wasn't even a lot of people dominating with him even though he was a strong character. 

He's not terrible, just that he's a lot weaker than what he use to be.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 28, 2012)

I blame Japan for getting Yang nerfed.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 28, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I blame Japan for getting Yang nerfed.



There were only two notable Yang players in Japan as well. Nemo was pretty much the best, and ACQUA was a little bit lesser known.

Even then, it wasn't like Nemo was going around topping a bunch of tournaments.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2012)

So who will contest the reign of Fei Long now?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So who will contest the reign of Fei Long now?



Fei is still a very strong character. His core gameplay and strengths are still there. He just lost some damage and frame advantage on some of his moves. He can't combo into a Sweep from a s.Jab anymore for one.

I personally think Viper is the best character in the game followed by Seth and Akuma.

Top Japanese players have a general consensus of Seth being the best followed by Cammy, Viper, and Akuma.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh, I thought Fei was generally still the same, no longer the best eh?

Seth was always up there though, so I guess he was next in line.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2012)

Dan is the best you fools.


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Fei is still a very strong character. His core gameplay and strengths are still there. He just lost some damage and frame advantage on some of his moves. He can't combo into a Sweep from a s.Jab anymore for one.
> 
> I personally think Viper is the best character in the game followed by Seth and Akuma.
> 
> Top Japanese players have a general consensus of Seth being the best followed by Cammy, Viper, and Akuma.



Seth is the best character in the game now?

Wow, how things come full circle.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Seth is the best character in the game now?
> 
> Wow, how things come full circle.



Seth would have been a beat in vanilla if the game had lasted longer. His normals were ridiculous and, iirc, he had traps for his super and ultra. 

Yun and Yang are still good but they're in the higher part of the middle tier. I think Makoto is the most underrated character in the game.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6XcAcWDwjk&feature=g-u-u&context=G285fe72FUAAAAAAAHAA[/YOUTUBE]

play this game you assholes


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2012)

So, SC5: any early thoughts?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 30, 2012)

shrug..

Never had any interest in Soul Calibur.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2012)

Too many dimensions for your liking?


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> play this game you assholes



Would if I could. My computer won't play it for some dumb reason.



Hangat?r said:


> So, SC5: any early thoughts?



Impressions from people seems to be very good and is often stated to feel like SCII.

Tonight at midnight I'll play it myself.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 30, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Too many dimensions for your liking?



not enough schoolgirls tbc **


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

You got Pyrrah. She isn't a schoolgirl but she sure act like one. 

Speaking of schoolgirls, I swear it seems like no one uses Asuka much in Tekken. Feel like the only one using her.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 30, 2012)

I was being sarcastic lol

I just never got into 3D fighters something about that area of space to your left and right, that throws my brain off completely.

edit: if your comp can't run melty, throw it out of a moving vehicle and get a new one.

if you can't afford a new one, sell drugs and/or yourself.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> I was being sarcastic lol
> 
> I just never got into 3D fighters something about that area of space to your left and right, that throws my brain off completely.
> 
> ...



Same. Although with SCV I'm trying to learn the fundamentals of 3D fighters without mashing for once though. 

And this is income tax time, I'm getting a new comp depending on how much I have left after getting my nice HDTV and importing Fate/Stay Night game in mint condition from Japan.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 30, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> Seth would have been a beat in vanilla if the game had lasted longer. His normals were ridiculous and, iirc, he had traps for his super and ultra.
> 
> Yun and Yang are still good but they're in the higher part of the middle tier. I think Makoto is the most underrated character in the game.



Seth would have never been a beast back in Vanilla due to his extremely low health and the huge amount of damage that was being pushed out by the rest of the cast at the time. Damage overall got toned down by many characters throughout the iterations of SF4.

Now that Seth's life is on par with Akuma, he has a lot more room to play his 50/50 playstyle.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Duy, who is the cutie in your avatar?


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Same. Although with SCV I'm trying to learn the fundamentals of 3D fighters without mashing for once though.
> 
> And this is income tax time, I'm getting a new comp depending on how much I have left after getting my nice HDTV and importing Fate/Stay Night game in mint condition from Japan.



Fate game, as in unko?

If so, that's a ps2 game.. aka will lag on hdtv.. if there's a different one, then nvm that.

also, if you want unko for ps2, don't pay for it. pm your address, or if you don't feel comfortable doing that, pm me a po box addy.. I'll mail you my copy of fate for free. lol


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 30, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Seth would have never been a beast back in Vanilla due to his extremely low health and the huge amount of damage that was being pushed out by the rest of the cast at the time. Damage overall got toned down by many characters throughout the iterations of SF4.
> 
> Now that Seth's life is on par with Akuma, he has a lot more room to play his 50/50 playstyle.



I don't think the amount of damage being put out matters too much. Sim was still a great character in vanilla and he had doodoo health. So was Akuma.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Fate game, as in unko?
> 
> If so, that's a ps2 game.. aka will lag on hdtv.. if there's a different one, then nvm that.
> 
> also, if you want unko for ps2, don't pay for it. pm your address, or if you don't feel comfortable doing that, pm me a po box addy.. I'll mail you my copy of fate for free. lol



I was talking about the visual novel unko is based off of. I wanted it just for collection sake though.

Wait...why is you giving unko away for free? Shit I'll take it. I like free stuff.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 30, 2012)

mystictrunks said:


> I don't think the amount of damage being put out matters too much. Sim was still a great character in vanilla and he had doodoo health. So was Akuma.



I think Seth had like 200 less health than he does now. He needs the health to run his gambling playstyle. Sim was mid-tier at most, only because he can beat and fight evenly with Ryu and Sagat. Getting Shoryued by Ryu or Sagat back in Vanilla was not a very fun thing for any character. Don't forget Rufus did a lot more damage back then as well.

Basically, if you're gonna have that low amount of health you better be pushing a huge ton of damage. Akuma had low life, but Vanilla Akuma did a lot more damage than he does now. Not to mention he had great footsies and the fastest walk speed in the game at the time.

I personally do not want Seth to be top tier. I hate his dice rolling playstyle. Same reason why I hate Viper's character design as well. Akuma is cool to me cause even though he plays similar in a sense that he works for a knockdown and run you through the Option Select from hell, he still has core footsie mechanics in his gameplay.

I think people just need to work out some personal kinks with Seth, and he will shortly fall down on the tiers. I've seen some great play out of Naruo's Ryu shutting down Poongko's Seth in recent videos.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Fate game, as in unko?
> 
> If so, that's a ps2 game.. aka will lag on hdtv.. if there's a different one, then nvm that.
> 
> also, if you want unko for ps2, don't pay for it. pm your address, or if you don't feel comfortable doing that, pm me a po box addy.. I'll mail you my copy of fate for free. lol



Me want.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

No Sephiroth. Shoo go away. I want it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

How about we settle it in a game of your choice?


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

SCV, tonight, midnight.

Lets giterdun!


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

Should I bother with SCV?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

I actually can't pick up SCV yet.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm pretty hyped to get back into BB through Extend.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

I was hyped to get into EXTEND until SCV....and SFxT just a few months afterwards.

I'm still getting EXTEND but I don't think I'll put as much time into Noel and Plat as I would like. Too many fighters need my love.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 30, 2012)

On for some AE. 

PSN - Duy123


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

I got to play some EXTEND and it was pretty good, so I'm pretty sure it's worth getting.

I like SC and all but with Extend and STxT as you mentioned, Esura, I think it will overshadow SCV, so that's why I'm skeptical about getting in Day One. And not to mention I'm still willing to dedicate my time on KoF. 

And I was kidding about that other post.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I was hyped to get into EXTEND until SCV....and SFxT just a few months afterwards.
> 
> I'm still getting EXTEND but I don't think I'll put as much time into Noel and Plat as I would like. Too many fighters need my love.


Will be learning Amy in SCV and Plat and Valk in Extend.

SFxT I really don't care about, looks bad, but will play it when it comes out through gamefly or something.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, I got to work on Noel and Plat myself.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I got to play some EXTEND and it was pretty good, so I'm pretty sure it's worth getting.
> 
> I like SC and all but with Extend and STxT as you mentioned, Esura, I think it will overshadow SCV, so that's why I'm skeptical about getting in Day One. And not to mention I'm still willing to dedicate my time on KoF.
> 
> And I was kidding about that other post.


I think my thing is, I think I may drop KOF...or spend less time on it for Extend, SCV, and STxT. I already pretty much dropped AH3, UMvC3, and AE for the four fighters above. 



Sephiroth said:


> Will be learning Amy in SCV and Plat and Valk in Extend.
> 
> SFxT I really don't care about, looks bad, but will play it when it comes out through gamefly or something.




No Amy.

And since you guys are going hard on EXTEND I might too. 

I think I should limit myself to only three fighters to try and get ok at.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

I completely dropped AH3, I been playing it occasionally but I just dropped the game. 

KoF is starting to pick up competitive-wise, so that's why I'm trying to get back at it. 

I might consider to get back on AE once that 2012 update drops...I got the game on Xbox though.  But I'm not sure, since I will be playing EXTEND and KoF a lot and STxT with less dedication than the former.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I think my thing is, I think I may drop KOF...or spend less time on it for Extend, SCV, and STxT. I already pretty much dropped AH3, UMvC3, and AE for the four fighters above.



Never dropping AH3, just taking a break from it.  

KOF waiting for patch, need to go play more locals, been playin alot of Melty Bread lately.



> No Amy.


I meant Viola, but same thing.



> And since you guys are going hard on EXTEND I might too.
> 
> I think I should limit myself to only three fighters to try and get ok at.



BB and Skullgirls is going to be my complete focus.

HNNG HURRY COME OUT SKULLGIRLS


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

OH shit, you know what I forgot about?

Skullgirls.


Fuck it, I don't even. I'm just going to play any fighter depending on my mood or challenge.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL

I forgot about that one too despite of how excited/hyped I am for that game. 

Too much fighters, too little time. D=


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm never going to a tournament or being competitive anyway so its not like I should get my hair all in a bunch for playing multiple fighters. 

I feel like playing Duy now but alas I'm going to watch Darker than Black on Netflix.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

When is Skullgirls going to come out already? I can't get hyped for it cause I don't know when it comes out and the aforementioned games are going to kill my free time. And lets not forget FFXIII-2 as well.

Also, check out Unlimited Esura Works when you get the chance.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

It's coming out Feb which was finally confirmed by Mike, it has a rating and listed on XBLA now, so expect surprise release due to weird Microsoft policy.

So my guess would be Feb 10-15.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

What about PSN? The fuck?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> What about PSN? The fuck?



They will be released same time.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It's coming out Feb which was finally confirmed by Mike, it has a rating and listed on XBLA now, so expect surprise release due to weird Microsoft policy.
> 
> So my guess would be Feb 10-15.


Source please.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Sephiroth, get it on PSN so we can plaaaay!

I'm so using the circus bitch and Skullgirl.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll get it on PSN Esura. ;D


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

Also, about FFXIII-2, I enjoy the game a lot but I think I will put priority over other games first. It's not high on drugs hype as I expected it to be.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Its the opposite with me. I have FFXIII-2 as #1 priority after I finish SCV's story mode.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 30, 2012)

Believe, I'm still going to import the game when I get the chance but after borrowing the game a few weeks ago and finishing up some of the stories, I lost a bit of interest.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 30, 2012)

LayZ said:


> Source please.


Well for listing.





			
				Esura said:
			
		

> Sephiroth, get it on PSN so we can plaaaay!
> 
> I'm so using the circus bitch and Skullgirl.



Yeah will be getting for PSN, also didn't know you were the grappler type.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Well for listing.


I was talking about Mike Z confirming the Feb. release. When and where was this?


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Well for listing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I main Lillith in Vanguard Princess.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 30, 2012)

The game will come out on Valentine's day, bet it!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

LayZ said:


> I was talking about Mike Z confirming the Feb. release. When and where was this?



I don't know if it was Dustloop or SRK, but he said they would have the game out before March.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I was talking about the visual novel unko is based off of. I wanted it just for collection sake though.
> 
> Wait...why is you giving unko away for free? Shit I'll take it. I like free stuff.



My unko is a burnt copy that made friend gave to me because he wasn't doing anything with it.

I realized after a day that game was too much work considering Marlin and Xaq are the only people on my coast I know on my coast who play it, so I said fuck it. It has been sitting untouched for months in GGAC's case.

I figured I might as well pass it to somebody who would use it. Since it's not mine, originally, ask my friend who I got it from if he's cool with me passing it on to somebody.

edit: just be sure your PS2 is modded to play import/burnt games


Esura said:


> I think my thing is, I think I may drop KOF...or spend less time on it for Extend, SCV, and STxT. I already pretty much dropped AH3, UMvC3, and AE for the four fighters above.



maaannnn don't drop KoF, especially not for a hot pile of garbage like SFxT..

I can't lie though, I was prob this board's biggst proponent of AH3, but, I've not touched it a few months. I donno.. I feel like it just got stale. So much lolrandom + the level skill as far as the U.S goes made me lose interest.

I think one of these days I'm gonna hop on one of my alt PSN accnts though, and see how much PSR I can rack up in a single night.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Kilik & Cervantes or GTFO


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jan 31, 2012)

Naaaaw, SFxT is gonna be awesome. I hope.

Watch me get Top32 in it at Evo this year.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Aight in that case, Ryu and Bob or GTFO


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Naaaaw, SFxT is gonna be awesome. I hope.
> 
> Watch me get Top32 in it at Evo this year.



Just make sure to get them 100% pandora combos down and it should take you far.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jan 31, 2012)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Watch me get Top32 in it at Evo this year.


All you'll have to do to achieve that is enter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrLIrxs9S88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Now make that 3D and put it in a MMO setting. And then take my money. Or keep it like that. Lol @ Gengar getting hit hit by normal/fighting attacks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 31, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> All you'll have to do to achieve that is enter.



or do that.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 1, 2012)

AE time.

PSN - Duy123


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 1, 2012)

Anybody up for a lil KoF?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *Now make that 3D and put it in a MMO setting. And then take my money.* Or keep it like that. Lol @ Gengar getting hit hit by normal/fighting attacks.



Why they haven't done that yet is beyond me, that would do really well as long as it was made properly.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 1, 2012)

Because they wanna milk the portable series, and if they make the MMO, it would make it completely useless. They figure, why take a chance, when they already get shitloads from the portables.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 1, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Anybody up for a lil KoF?



Raises hand.*


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 2, 2012)

ahhh

I logged off and sadlifed in MB training mode. sorry man.

in other news, despite this patch, the netcode is pretty bad still. I was playing guys with 4 connections and it felt waaay slower than irl play. isad.

in other other news, MB's training mode is so good other games need to be really sad right now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Wait MB patch or KOF patch?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 2, 2012)

KoF patch. matches are filterable by ping/region now, and supposedly the netcode got 'improved', iirc. Still, level 4 connections still lagged pretty bad.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 2, 2012)

i dont think netcode was improved. just improved filtering and fine tunded bars so they represent actual connection better. improved syncing as well.

i'm taking a liking to Clark and Saiki. usually beast with Andy, EX Kyo, and Kensou.

I hate that people always want to do stuff on PS3 in the competitive scene. I might have to double up soon. all my actual friends do stuff on 360. I might need a ps3 stick soon. i want to try my luck in final round and evo this year.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh good it's out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Playing GG is lonely.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 3, 2012)

Still waiting on my DOA 5 demo


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Playing GG is lonely.



tell me about it


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

KOF connection feels better now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 3, 2012)

how bad was it before the patch lol

from the matches I played with my friends vs the online play, it was like the game was under water online.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

It had some horrible desyncs and such, I think those are gone now.

At the very least is much more playable when playing people from the same coast.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> KOF connection feels better now.



Really? That's fucking better. 

Might get some matches down then.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 3, 2012)

Skullgirls


----------



## LayZ (Feb 3, 2012)

Skullgirls. Brings HYPE but not a release date.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

Meh you're right bbq, patch didn't do much.

Think ima trade in KOF when I pick up Extend and just play it at local gatherings.

Nobody ever wants to KOF online anyway, and BB is godly netcode.

KOF is already forgotten when SG drops, and I personally think 98 is better.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Meh you're right bbq, patch didn't do much.
> 
> Think ima trade in KOF when I pick up Extend and just play it at local gatherings.
> 
> ...



Don't trade it in! Keep it and save up money for Extend!

Gamestop ain't going to give you shit for it unless its some newly released game or popular.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

KOF is still newly released ya?

It depends on how much they give me.


----------



## Esura (Feb 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> KOF is still newly released ya?
> 
> It depends on how much they give me.



But its a newly released pretty much niche fighter. You ain't getting anything off of it. 

Keep it. You mofos talked me back into trying to play KOF again so don't you be bailin'.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not really feelin the game anyway right now, I kind of burnt myself out on KOF before the game was released as hyped as I was for it. It's still far better than MK and UMVC3 though. 

Once SG is out I won't have time for it anyway, it was just filler till FG of the decade.

You should get back into that Arcana Juice though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 7, 2012)

Dude, I actually got on arcana the other night.

there was 3 player match rooms open. I had a 0 connection with all of them.

so I searched on rank and not a single match came up after like 5 tries, I said fuck it and played melty training mode.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

That's what happens to me in KOF.

At least I have tons of people who still Arcana on my friendslist though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 7, 2012)

Which was your psn accnt?

If I see you on I'll play you.

meanwhile though


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

I be Sanger_Zonvolt


----------



## delirium (Feb 7, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Which was your psn accnt?
> 
> If I see you on I'll play you.
> 
> meanwhile though


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 7, 2012)

YO CROSS ASSAULT IS FUCKING DONE SON


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2012)

^He's got my vote. 

---

Edit: Nah forget that, "Jay-Go" get's my vote now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj9SIOnnLqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 7, 2012)

We should play KoF again then.

And I gotta add the BBQ.

PSN is SalamanderKnight...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 8, 2012)

Didn't plan on voting for anybody, but I gotta help out the good doctor.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 8, 2012)

I didn't plan on voting for anybody, because I hate the idea, but, my homey LK been had tournament wins, so vote for him


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2012)

LK auditioned? How do I vote?

I don't care about SxT in the slightest, but will help a cool guy out.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 8, 2012)

actually, come to think of it

i don't know how to vote lol


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

Man, going between Arcana and KOF is like night and day.

KOF 1 bar which is completely unplayable, while in Arcana against the same person is almost like playing in person.

I'm done with KOF online, playing against someone close like Esura blinded me from how bad it really was.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, we got Blazblue this Tuesday together. 

Who do you main in BB?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

That Arc Systems netcode is godlike.

I play Tager, Hazama, and soon Makoto, Tager was my main all throughout CT, tried to play Rach being the vampire lover that I am but stopped before getting good with her, she sucks now anyway.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 10, 2012)

sigh

all the games with playable netplay, I can't get into.. Exception being arcana heart, but that game's dead now D:

I'd like BB if I could just get one character that interests me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

Who do you play in Guilty?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 10, 2012)

Axl

D:

doesn't really have a BB counterpart

characters I've attempted in BB:
Jin
Ragna
Tao

I think my biggest draw in BB, is that I like to base my game around oki.. and BB oki is always about nothing more than a tech punish + meaty set up.. aside from like, Litchi/Relius/Carl, but, I don't actually like those characters much.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah, I can see why that would be hard, and now I know why you played Scharl.

Hazama is really the closest you gonna get to Axl sadly.

Who have you tried thus far? also what kind of characters do you like in general?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

Oki set ups, sounds like Platinum would be up your alley.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 10, 2012)

Plat maybe..

And yeah, I played Scharl at first because I was like "oh fuck Axl, but better because the chains can't be hit".

But, she's sorta bizarro Axl in the sense that Axl has the chains that control air space, but, his main use for them is to keep you on the ground so he can run pressure, where Scharl controls all that space, just to zone you.. so she ended up more like anime Dhalsim..

hence the switch to Heart..

but, meh, I'll get BB and fucks with it, see who I like in this version, then likely drop it.. but, I gotta give it a chance at least.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

Play Valkenhayn and just run with the swag. 

At least you feel badass doing his combos.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 10, 2012)

Valk made me want to play the game..

But, I just don't like Wolf mode.. In combo theory, it's whatever.. but, using it for movement/mix up seems like more effort than I'm willing to put in


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2012)

Well hopefully you find someone you mesh with.


----------



## Esura (Feb 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> That Arc Systems netcode is godlike.
> 
> I play Tager, Hazama, and soon Makoto, Tager was my main all throughout CT, tried to play Rach being the vampire lover that I am but stopped before getting good with her, she sucks now anyway.



It seems like work to try to main more than one character in this game considering how vastly different each character is.

I think I've stuck with Noel since CT and only other character I tried gettting into was Tsubaki and Makoto, which didn't work out that great.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 13, 2012)

Broke down and ordered CSEX off amazon

should have it relatively soon after release..


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Broke down and ordered CSEX off amazon
> 
> should have it relatively soon after release..


Good to hear.

Hoping you join the NF lobbies then with us.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 13, 2012)

If you guys do em when I'm on, sure.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Why system are you guys playing CSEX on? I'm getting it for 360 (mainly because when I get a ps3 it'll be mostly for rpg's)


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

PS3 always here.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd try it for the ps3, but I simply hate the controller for the ps3 for fighters. I'd haft to get a universal fight stick.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 13, 2012)

i would like to play with you all more but all my real life friends throwdown on 360 and i dont want to buy a ps3 fight stick either.

how about that SFxT though. I watched the FingerCramp stream. I must say, i have regained interest in it. I think i will certainly buy it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2012)

Arcade stick. Not fight stick.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Stupid Arc Systems, why u no release Guilty Gear on PS3?


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 13, 2012)

Give it time. They will most likely fufill our guilty gear needs.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Getting EXTEND tomorrow.

Its time to gidderdun with Noel and crack open a bottle of whoop ass.

/endbaselessboasting


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 13, 2012)

i'll prb have mine tomorrow, but, it's vday so i won't get to touch it til wed


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

Will be playing characters I'm new at when I get mine, Makoto and Platinum.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll try to get limited edition from a friend giving me a discount

Not tomorrow though.....and since BlazBlue is not even remotely famous around my parts, I can snatch a limited edition easily.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 14, 2012)

^Wheres the anime in your set?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2012)

It's Guilty Crown if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 14, 2012)

May haft to check it out then  in other news, 

Picke up My BB-CSEX earlier (traded in gears to get it.) so if anyone on the 360 wants to battle, hit me up! I'll be on around 10ish. 

Gamer tag: shinjuryu


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> May haft to check it out then  in other news,
> 
> *Picke up My BB-CSEX earlier (traded in gears to get it.)*


YEAH! That's my boy! 




> so if anyone on the 360



......*tumbleweed*.......


Anyways, I think Aksys and Atlus should think about investing in tin cases for special editions or thicken the case or something...or package them better. These collector editions are easily bent and dented and I can't even blame Gamestop employees and stuff for it. I'm surprised at how gentle the local employees, even the ones who fucked my money up, are when it comes to handle new product.

These the only two companies I keep getting dented CEs from (Persona 2 IS as well). Luckily, its not too bad...at all actually. I don't think the average consumer would give a shit but for someone like me, it sliiiightly bugs me. But its not worth bothering to send it back and all that. Just long as the actual case inside and the game and goodies are intact (they are) its cool.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 14, 2012)

Indeed. And since I work at my GameStop, and I watched my manager take it out. It was beautiful


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol Xbox 360.

I think the rest of us got it for PS3. 

I still haven't gotten it though.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 14, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> i would like to play with you all more but all my real life friends throwdown on 360 and i dont want to buy a ps3 fight stick either.
> 
> how about that SFxT though. I watched the FingerCramp stream. I must say, i have regained interest in it. I think i will certainly buy it.



It seems ok to me. I'm going to just stick with SSF4AE.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 14, 2012)

Im getting it most likely on Friday or Saturday. Anyone want to do some matches during the weekend?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm game, I should have it by then.

Are you PS3 Sol?


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

I work this weekend...well every single weekend actually but I work earlier this Saturday and I'm off Friday so I'm down. 

PSN is Esura if you didn't know.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 14, 2012)

So apparently Noel is low tier now(yay) and Makoto is trash. :sadfrog

Platinum and Valk on the other hand are stronger than ever, at least looks good for me on that end.

Gonna look into how great Tager is now also when I pick it up.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm still rocking Noel regardless. 

Mah wai....main for life.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm game, I should have it by then.
> 
> Are you PS3 Sol?



I believe I already have you on PSN. Mines is Blood-Knight7


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 14, 2012)

I got all of you on PSN except BBQ.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 14, 2012)

Someone needs to check if Ragna's 5B is still air-unblockable.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

What are some good gateway BnBs for Noel?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 14, 2012)

*Right-Clicks on Esura's sig*
"Copy Image Location"
*Copy and Paste*
"noelmahwaifu.png"


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

See....I only named it as such for easy naming categorization....you wasn't supposed to do that....


....



....don't judge me.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't judge.  I haz a waifu too.  :33


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

Who is your waifu? 

I have multiple waifus. I can't stay faithful to one.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a bunch, but my main squeeze is:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

And I'm not surprised in the slightest considering how hard you defended her in the MvC3 thread. 

I'd say Noel, Makoto (Blazblue), Sakura, Asuka Kazama, Pyrrha, Sophitia (RIP ) and Aino Heart are my fighting game waifus. Girl with the weird hair in Skullgirls might make the cut too.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 14, 2012)

I defend her because stupid people don't think she's top tier, not because she's my waifu.  

As far as other waifus, I don't have many in fighting games.  Pretty much Viper and Viola that's about it.  Disappointing that Viola is potentially the worst character in SCV too.  Maybe Nina Williams from Tekken too, but idk.

But my waifu Lady from DMC needs to be in UMvC3: AE.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I defend her because stupid people don't think she's top tier, not because she's my waifu.
> 
> As far as other waifus, I don't have many in fighting games.  Pretty much Viper and Viola that's about it.  Disappointing that Viola is potentially the worst character in SCV too.  Maybe Nina Williams from Tekken too, but idk.
> 
> But my waifu Lady from DMC needs to be in UMvC3: AE.


C.Viper is just too demanding for me execution wise, in both Marvel and AE. I do love her design and Michelle Ruff voicing her though.

Viola...sucks....hard. She would suck much less if her fancy combos did damage. I played a decent Viola online that was just fucking me up with all sorts of combos but only took my health down to half whereas Pyrrha's one combo took off half alone and once she got on the ground she was through. I love Pyrrha's ground game.

And I'm with you on Lady though. I'm more of a Trish man personally but I can dig Lady too.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 14, 2012)

I only like Marvel Viper.  Fuck AE.  I am never playing that game competitively.

And Viola doesn't just suck because of poor damage:
-Everything she does is punishable; most of the time it's launch iirc.
-She has no range
-Her best moves are slow as an autistic child.
-The orb has no mixups, only shitty frame traps
-Her CE is ASSSSSSSS.

Lady has baggage.  Girls with baggage fuck like they have nothing to lose.  Because chances are, they don't.


----------



## Esura (Feb 14, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I only like Marvel Viper.  Fuck AE.  I am never playing that game competitively.
> 
> And Viola doesn't just suck because of poor damage:
> -Everything she does is punishable; most of the time it's launch iirc.
> ...



Trish has nothing to lose either (other than Dante...which applies to Lady too) so she is similar to Lady. I just don't know why, but Trish...boy if I seen a woman that looked like her in my area I get up in that.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 14, 2012)

Trish could always lose her human form.  Also, Lady carries a rocket launcher.  

Brunettes with heavy armaments > Blondes with big swords


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 14, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I have a bunch, but my main squeeze is:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Can you guess mine?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 14, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> Can you guess mine?


Same as mine, I'm guessing.

Btw, Marvel 3 Viper > AE Viper

Deal with it.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 15, 2012)

I play Viper in both. I've got nothing but love for her.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2012)

Viper's model in AE is all fucked up.  Blech.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 15, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Viper's model in AE is all fucked up.  Blech.


True. Everyone has a starting point, but improvements come over time. Remember how Ryu originally looked?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2012)

Look at the rest of the cast in SFIV as well.  They all look like neanderthals.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Trish could always lose her human form.  Also, Lady carries a rocket launcher.
> 
> Brunettes with heavy armaments > Blondes with big swords


Blondes with most powerful weapon in DMC's world's existence > Brunettes with a measly rocket launcher

Also, her form you see is her true form. She was created from nothing by Mundus to look exactly like Eva (Dante's and Vergil's mother) in order to trap Dante. For all intents and purposes she has no other form besides the one you see.

Also, Trish kicks Lady's ass in the anime. The whole time Trish is toying with her and almost fucked her up until Dante stopped her (Trish and Lady didn't know each other at that point).

Also, even though Lady was his first partner, Dante likes Trish more.



CosmicCastaway said:


> Look at the rest of the cast in SFIV as well.  They all look like neanderthals.



Don't talk bad about my Sakura.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 15, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Same as mine, I'm guessing.
> 
> Btw, Marvel 3 Viper < AE Viper
> 
> Deal with it.



Glad we agree.


----------



## cnorwood (Feb 15, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Viper's model in AE is all fucked up.  Blech.



yea i played ae recentley and vipers model looks like a tranny


----------



## LayZ (Feb 15, 2012)

Fanatiq on FGTVLive is priceless. 




cnorwood said:


> yea i played ae recentley and vipers model looks like a tranny


My friend actually calls her a "Guatemalan Tranny" when we fight.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 15, 2012)

why can't i hold all these auditions


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 15, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> I got all of you on PSN except BBQ.



bbqsaucejrz



Esura said:


> Don't talk bad about my Sakura.



He's right though. They made her face cute, but, her body is clunky and weird. Just liek the rest of SF4 IMO



> Fanatiq on FGTVLive is priceless


Dude, don't tell me you're actually watching that


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

So AC+ is being ported to arcades.

Time for the rise of Guilty Gear again?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Blondes with most powerful weapon in DMC's world's existence > Brunettes with a measly rocket launcher
> 
> Also, her form you see is her true form. She was created from nothing by Mundus to look exactly like Eva (Dante's and Vergil's mother) in order to trap Dante. For all intents and purposes she has no other form besides the one you see.
> 
> ...


Heavy armaments are still sexier, Esura.  

I wanna know where the fuck that sword went, seriously.  Ever since DMC1, we haven't seen hide nor hair of it (unless of course you unlocked Trish as a playable character in DMC2).  And then randomly it appears again in MvC3.  You'd think Dante would be wielding that shit in DMC4 and DMC2.  Smh.

I know who Trish was created to look like, brah.  I been rocking that DMC fandom since Y2K.  But wasn't there a point in DMC1 where some demon threatened to reveal her demon form or something?  Pretty sure it was about 75% of the way through the game.  Never finished the anime btw.  Got to like episode 8 or something and then stopped.  Maybe I should do that, because I have no idea what fight you're talking about.

And I don't like the idea that Dante has a mom complex, so I prefer not to think about him and Trish together.  *gag*


> Don't talk bad about my Sakura.





Grimmjow said:


> Glad we agree.


>.>


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

I wonder if it makes him feel gross, to be banging his mom's clone. 

Well hey, Shinji and Dante have something in common, though Trish looks exactly like his mom unlike Rei. @.@


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Heavy armaments are still sexier, Esura.
> 
> I wanna know where the fuck that sword went, seriously.  Ever since DMC1, we haven't seen hide nor hair of it (unless of course you unlocked Trish as a playable character in DMC2).  And then randomly it appears again in MvC3.  You'd think Dante would be wielding that shit in DMC4 and DMC2.  Smh.
> 
> ...


Remember at the end of DMC? Dante gives Trish the Sparda sword. Hell, she has it in the anime too. Also, Trish gives the sword to Sanctus in DMC4 so she could infiltrate their organization as Gloria to help Dante and Lady stop them. Stupidest plan ever but whatever. And yes a demon was going to reveal her true nature to Dante, not that the demon was going to reveal her true form. At that point, Dante didn't know Trish was Mundus' puppet to manipulate him. Also, she started liking Dante a bit too.

Lady shows some slight jealously over Trish as well in the anime because of how Dante acts with her. They never show any form of affection outright in the anime but Dante's demeanor change around Trish.

Hell, when you think about it, he showed more affection for Trish than Lady. 




Sephiroth said:


> I wonder if it makes him feel gross, to be banging his mom's clone.
> 
> Well hey, Shinji and Dante have something in common, though Trish looks exactly like his mom unlike Rei. @.@



At the Devil May Cry office.

Dante doing Trish from behind on desk.

They knock down Eva's photo.

Dante picks up photo and puts back on desk.

Looks at it real quick.

Trish looks back at him with longing eyes.

"Hey....babe, um...lets call it a night....I...need a shower...."


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Watching that not only reminded me about the awesomeness of Viewtiful Joe, but DMC too. And it makes me hurt when I think about this DmC shit.......damn.....

I swear if it wasn't for their fighters I would of written off Capcom altogether with DmC. Trollin' my fandom.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Remember at the end of DMC? Dante gives Trish the Sparda sword. Hell, she has it in the anime too. Also, Trish gives the sword to Sanctus in DMC4 so she could infiltrate their organization as Gloria to help Dante and Lady stop them. Stupidest plan ever but whatever. And yes a demon was going to reveal her true nature to Dante, not that the demon was going to reveal her true form. At that point, Dante didn't know Trish was Mundus' puppet to manipulate him. Also, she started liking Dante a bit too.
> 
> Lady shows some slight jealously over Trish as well in the anime because of how Dante acts with her. They never show any form of affection outright in the anime but Dante's demeanor change around Trish.
> 
> Hell, when you think about it, he showed more affection for Trish than Lady.


Man, it's been forever since I played any of those games.  I forgot about all of that shit.  Need my HD Collection like NOW.

Dante needs to get a clue and not fuck the mom clone though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Man, it's been forever since I played any of those games.  I forgot about all of that shit.  Need my HD Collection like NOW.
> 
> Dante needs to get a clue and not fuck the mom clone though.



This is the only video I can find....sadly its an AMV so mute if Korn grates your ears, but it gives you a clue on how Trish pretty much destroys Lady. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWC8iMtNN-o[/YOUTUBE]

Although now I think I have to rewatch the anime. I swear I thought I saw Trish with Sparda.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> So AC+ is being ported to arcades.
> 
> Time for the rise of Guilty Gear again?



If this is an implication of possible current gen console port, then that is the best FG news I've read, probably in the past 5 years.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> If this is an implication of possible current gen console port, then that is the best FG news I've read, probably in the past 5 years.



Agreed, I'm really hoping this is the case.

I would abandon BB completely even, fuck Ragna, give me Sol.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

I wouldn't mind AC+ on consoles. I own a few GG games but I have no clue how to play it properly. Maybe Blazblue would aid me in learning before it comes out on PSN....hopefully.

I remember using I-no before I stopped playing and had no clue what I was doing.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you ever have any idea what you're doing, Esura?


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Do you ever have any idea what you're doing, Esura?



Normally I do in fighters I like, I'm just not that good.

I literally didn't know what I was doing in AC+. I was mashing like I was 12 years old again. I would like to learn it though, but only if there is some sort of online version. 

Why isn't AC on GGPO btw?


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Just thought I share this with you all.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> I wouldn't mind AC+ on consoles. I own a few GG games but I have no clue how to play it properly. Maybe Blazblue would aid me in learning before it comes out on PSN....hopefully.
> 
> I remember using I-no before I stopped playing and had no clue what I was doing.



Well going from Blazblue to Guilty shouldn't be too difficult aside from a few key differences, like GG being a 5 button fighter, and FRCs, they are unnecessarily difficult requiring like 1/1000 of second timing. >.<

I'm sure you could find a waifu though to play, Dizzy or May perhaps?


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Well going from Blazblue to Guilty shouldn't be too difficult aside from a few key differences, like GG being a 5 button fighter, and FRCs, they are unnecessarily difficult requiring like 1/1000 of second timing. >.<
> 
> *I'm sure you could find a waifu though to play, Dizzy or May perhaps?*



 I don't like you guys anymore. 

If we want to go by character designs, I like I-no more. The character I had the most fun playing with though was Sol and the chick with the crazy blonde hair. That one dude possessed by the ghost was fun to use too.

But I really want to learn I-no though if AC comes out on PSN.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> So AC+ is being ported to arcades.
> 
> Time for the rise of Guilty Gear again?


Somewhere deep within my soul, a fire lights up once again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't like you guys anymore.


For some reason always saw Dizzy would be more your type.


*Spoiler*: __ 








I-no is cool though, only messed around with her a little.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 15, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Dude, don't tell me you're actually watching that


Hiro and Fanatiq were giving dating advice to the stream.

 "If you can't cook it, I don't eat it." - Fanatiq


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> For some reason always saw Dizzy would be more your type.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, I like Dizzy but...eh. Didn't stand out to me like I-no although I liked those weird wing things sticking out of her. People keep saying Dizzy is like the Noel Vermillion of the series or something. 

I haven't played any of these characters with any time longer than 45 minutes though so I may end up using Dizzy. I think I only put about 5 hours in AC+ at the most but I got it for cheap brand new for my PS2 like a few years ago so whatever.

People on Dustloop says I-no is the hardest character to use....that may be a deterrent for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> Somewhere deep within my soul, a fire lights up once again.



Hopefully this really does mean a port with netplay down the line. pek


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 15, 2012)

Honestly I like the artwork on umvc3 better than ae but I'm not a hyper fighter fan.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Well going from Blazblue to Guilty shouldn't be too difficult aside from a few key differences, like GG being a 5 button fighter, and FRCs, they are unnecessarily difficult requiring like 1/1000 of second timing. >.<
> 
> I'm sure you could find a waifu though to play, Dizzy or May perhaps?



looooool dude FRCs don't require 1/1000 second timing

most FRCs points are 2-3 frame timing IIRC which would be 1/30 to 1/15 second timing

even the 1 frame FRCs would still be 1/60 of a second..

breaking it down to fractions though, makes it seem more difficult than it is.

if an FRC is 1-3 frames think of it as a 1-3 frame link. the training mode shows you where the FRC point is so it's not hard to learn.

there can be some difficult situations in some moves where the FRC point overlaps start up frames and active frames, meaning you have to learn two different timings.. for when you want to FRC before it hits, and to FRC after it hits.. but only a few characters have these and they're usually not that important.

Most characters' important FRCs are fairly easy and should only take a few minutes to get down.

I can foresee difficulties with it online though.. 



Esura said:


> Why isn't AC on GGPO btw?


GGPO runs off of an emulator called Final Burn Alpha, and FBA is designed to play older games.. it isn't compatible with games that run on NAOMI boards, like GGAC, CvS2, Marvel 2, etc.



> People keep saying Dizzy is like the Noel Vermillion of the series or something.


Dizzy is an oki character. Noel is basically a high risk, high reward,  diceroll/coinflip character.. I don't see the connection.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

I was just exaggerating, Gun Flame FRC all day.

Compared to Blazblue that is 10+ frames for everything, it's hard in comparison.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 15, 2012)

Tekken 3ds prime edition....wish i waited for the reviews before jumping the gun. What a dissapointment. Horrible single player (no story mode at all, not even arcade mode) Shitty limited quick battle mode (you don't go on playing foever like the console version, you only do a couple of fights before a credit screen pops up) a challenge mode i haven't tired yet (but you get one life bar and fight as much people as you can with it) and ZERO costumization. The only thing you get to do is change default colors. What crap!


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I was just exaggerating, Gun Flame FRC all day.
> 
> Compared to Blazblue that is 10+ frames for everything, it's hard in comparison.



Eh, BB has it's share of difficult shit..

I agree FRCs are needless execution, but, too many people have this impression that GG has this supreme execution barrier that they'll never ocercome, and it just isn't true.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Eh, BB has it's share of difficult shit..



I wouldn't know because Ragna and Tager are so much easier than Sol and Potemkin for me to play.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## LayZ (Feb 15, 2012)

FChamp is going in on the results right now. 

Jebailey is posting Gamer Girl pics.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Tasty Steve
Kor
Superyan
200Yen
Bronson

I know nothing about these players.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Tasty Steve
> Kor
> Superyan
> 200Yen
> ...



Tasty Steve is a SoCal player who is well known now for his humorous commentary on the more recent Wednesday Night Fights.

I've heard of Superyan a while back. She's from NorCal I believe. Nothing special to her name other than she's a girl.

Bronson is an old school Tekken player from back in the days. I am not sure if he kept up with the more recent tournament circuit but then again I don't pay all too much attention with the Tekken scene.

But fuck everybody...The good doctor is in!!!
If this shit is censored I'm gonna be so damn sad.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 15, 2012)

Duy did Bronson play CvS2 or is that a diff dude?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 15, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Duy did Bronson play CvS2 or is that a diff dude?



Probably some other dude, because I only know Bronson from his Tekken fame.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Tasty Steve
> Kor
> Superyan
> 200Yen
> ...


Duy pretty much covered everyone cept Kor and 200Yen, sooooo I'll just mention that Kor is the Tekken 6 Evo Champion, because I also have no clue who 200Yen is.


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

What's FRC?



bbq sauce said:


> GGPO runs off of an emulator called Final Burn Alpha, and FBA is designed to play older games.. it isn't compatible with games that run on NAOMI boards, like GGAC, CvS2, Marvel 2, etc.


Ahhh, that sucks.




> Dizzy is an oki character. Noel is basically a high risk, high reward,  diceroll/coinflip character.. I don't see the connection.



I was actually talking like character/story relevancy wise.

And Noel is high risk?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 15, 2012)

FRC = False Roman Cancel


----------



## Esura (Feb 15, 2012)

Um......whats a roman cancel?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> Um......whats a roman cancel?



In Blazblue there is a Rapid Cancel and In Guilty Gear there is Roman Cancel. Its basically the same thing since both of them are required to press 3 buttons and takes 50% of you meter.


----------



## c_wong428 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cross Assault teams for SF are all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), except Renic.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2012)

John D. poops on your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) face, yo.


----------



## delirium (Feb 16, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Duy did Bronson play CvS2 or is that a diff dude?



According to Ricky O on FGTV, they were evenly matched in CvS2, which was one of the reasons they were saying he's probably gonna win it for free.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> What's FRC?
> 
> 
> Ahhh, that sucks.
> ...



I donno about CS2 or CSEX

In CT and CS1, Noel had a high damage output, but, only off of her riskier moves.. her safe combo routes didn't do very good damage. So she had to take big risks to get good damage. aka you would take a gamble and either pay off big, or fuck yourself. Which is why she was low/mid in those games.

I imagine, since she was S tier in CS2 either her big damage starters became less risky, or, her safe starters netted more damage.. and I imagine that if she's back to being low/mid, they probably changed it back to her high risk/high reward playstyle.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 16, 2012)

Damn, if Ricky says he was evenly matched with him, then Bronson must be really good at CvS2 then.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> I donno about CS2 or CSEX
> 
> In CT and CS1, Noel had a high damage output, but, only off of her riskier moves.. her safe combo routes didn't do very good damage. So she had to take big risks to get good damage. aka you would take a gamble and either pay off big, or fuck yourself. Which is why she was low/mid in those games.
> 
> I imagine, since she was S tier in CS2 either her big damage starters became less risky, or, her safe starters netted more damage.. and I imagine that if she's back to being low/mid, they probably changed it back to her high risk/high reward playstyle.



Oh, that makes sense and I think she may be high risk/reward in Extend too. Some of the larger damage combos I'm learning doesn't start from just simple strings and her basic ones does...crap.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 16, 2012)

Define crap.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Damage that doesn't seem like it does much for all the effort it took to keep it going.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 16, 2012)

Effort is irrelevant.  What's the amount of damage?


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

In the low 2000s.

I got raped by a Relius player too.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

I know I know, but I don't know exactly where to start. 

And aside from a few these challenge mode combos doesn't seem so practical.


----------



## Final Ultima (Feb 16, 2012)

また、「GUILTY GEAR XX ΛCORE PLUS（仮称）」は、PlayStation?Network・Xbox LIVEにて発売を予定。
_*
LET'S FUCKING GO!*_


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 16, 2012)

cumming hard as fuck tbh

THANK YOU BASED ASW


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2012)

I CAN FINALLY PILE BUNKER AGAIN


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

I will buy this and have fun with it and stuff.

Then I want to know why I-no keeps trying to kill Sol.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 16, 2012)

So I played Gridman in AE today.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 16, 2012)

>AE

*tumbleweeds*

AWW YEAH GUILTY GEAR.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 16, 2012)

This is why we need a SF thread.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> また、「GUILTY GEAR XX ΛCORE PLUS（仮称）」は、PlayStation?Network・Xbox LIVEにて発売を予定。
> _*
> LET'S FUCKING GO!*_



What, how, when? Are we in a fantasy world?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 17, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> また、「GUILTY GEAR XX ΛCORE PLUS（仮称）」は、PlayStation?Network・Xbox LIVEにて発売を予定。
> _*
> LET'S FUCKING GO!*_



US PSN too? It's not just JPN PSN right?


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Grimmjow said:


> This is why we need a SF thread.



We did, its dead.

Funny thing though, as popular as SF is there is hardly too many regular people in this board who plays it considering the lack of discussion of SF. Had a lot of Marvel and SCV love though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2012)

@ Sephiroth: THIS IS REAL LIFE SON


Grimmjow said:


> This is why we need a SF thread.



yeah, cause, you know.. there totally isn't one already..

in other news, anybody wanna play my day 0 ragna? PSN is bbqsaucejrz.. on now


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 17, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> また、「GUILTY GEAR XX ΛCORE PLUS（仮称）」は、PlayStation?Network・Xbox LIVEにて発売を予定。
> _*
> LET'S FUCKING GO!*_





DAY FUCKING 1 PURCHASE!!!!  SO FUCKING HAPPY!!!!



God Bless Arc Systems Works. And if they use BB netcode then we don't have to wory.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 17, 2012)

bbq, I better see your ass at Winter Brawl. D:<


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 17, 2012)

@ home wit my churrin

as per usual


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2012)

Bring them with. It's totally child-friendly!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 17, 2012)

I didn't know you had kids.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, he is the Family Guy of the board.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2012)

You mean family man.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 17, 2012)

I just shitted my pants...


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> You mean family man.



No, I meant Family Guy. Get it?



Oh whatever.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2012)

>general fighting game thread
>family man


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 18, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> I didn't know you had kids.



I have one kid. I just like to say churrin. lol

@hangatyr

TSB hotel room is anything but family friendly rofl

he normally is in bed by 8..

buttons/alcohol consumption/other substances depending on who shows up, don't stop in our rooms til like 4am

plus there's a good bitta ye olde endlish language he hasn't learned yet, that I'd rather he not.. lol


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 18, 2012)

Any replays from winter brawl?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 19, 2012)

This game looks pretty sick 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnnIw9srK9o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0ouiZG4AgA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Apparently its from the same people that made Melty.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah Under Night In Birth, I've been reading up on that quite a bit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 19, 2012)

Four of the characters from the game, already decided I'm maining Yuzuriha.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 19, 2012)

@Esura, it's proper name is "UNREAL BLACK THINGS"

but, "Fetus Puncher" is also acceptable.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 19, 2012)

I heard that in-birth is pronounced as inverse? Is that true?

Edit: nevermind, figured it out lol.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 19, 2012)

I want In-Birth, game looks amazing  


Also, got my ps3 yesterday! Though I only play fighters on my 360


----------



## Markness (Feb 19, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> This game looks pretty sick
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnnIw9srK9o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Looks like Melty Blood and Guilty Gear had a baby. A badass baby, that is. 

That Waldstein dude makes me think of the principal in Rival Schools. His claws also look like Hsien-Ko's.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> I want In-Birth, game looks amazing
> 
> 
> Also, got my ps3 yesterday! Though I only play fighters on my 360



Make sure to pick up Skullgirls for it so we can play. :33


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm going to be all cool and shit and pick Fillia, because she is the best.

Is the Skullgirl playable?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm going to be all cool and shit and pick Fillia, because she is the best.
> 
> Is the Skullgirl playable?



No. 

Double ended up being the last character.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 20, 2012)

Saw winterbrawl....Justen Wong is a fricken genius. He had to do so much to beat Chris G's morrigan team lol.

Chris was bout to cry....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Two gameplay matches of In-Birth.

[YOUTUBE]2p8NbwD2DKI[/YOUTUBE]

Then there is two gameplay vids when no one is touching the machines.

[YOUTUBE]vVzLiZSVPsE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]IgnBQdV5j7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> Saw winterbrawl....Justen Wong is a fricken genius. He had to do so much to beat Chris G's morrigan team lol.
> 
> Chris was bout to cry....



Link to the archive? :33


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> Saw winterbrawl....Justen Wong is a fricken genius. He had to do so much to beat Chris G's morrigan team lol.
> 
> Chris was bout to cry....



Chris G is a little bitch when it comes to losing, though. He is wholy unable to hold dat L.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 20, 2012)

Eh, I've done it.

The fun of tournaments, to me, is the night time antics.. getting all fucked up, going room to room playing casuals/drinking.

There's been tourneys back in the day, where I woke up still drunk and played my matches. 

Though, they were games I entered just for the fuck of it.. if a game I actually care about doing my best in starts early I wouldn't get too wrecked.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have to go back to MK9 and find some tourney to play for here in NYC.. I tried to play MvC3 and God still an horrible fucking game...what a mess.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 20, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Eh, I've done it.


Well did you drink your weight in shots?  According to Nas, Yipes was OFF THE CHAIN with that shit all night.  I actually saw him lying down on the floor between matches.  Craziness, mang.

Personally, I'm in it to win it, so I'm not gonna party.  If everyone else wants to do that and make the bracket easier for me though, then all good.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 20, 2012)

wut? dude u sposed to throw lil parties and give top players Hush Punch. Thats how u win tourneys early in your career.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 21, 2012)

I think I'll do that.  Seriously.  Get all the heavy hitters WAASSSTTEEDD.

Evo Grand Finals here I come!


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 21, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Well did you drink your weight in shots?  According to Nas, Yipes was OFF THE CHAIN with that shit all night.  I actually saw him lying down on the floor between matches.  Craziness, mang.
> 
> Personally, I'm in it to win it, so I'm not gonna party.  If everyone else wants to do that and make the bracket easier for me though, then all good.



I used to have the same attitude, when I was first coming out.. but I realized night time sheninigans are overall more fun than the competition itself.

And yeah, Evo2k9

I literally played my SF4 matches half alive, slept on the floor, no showed one of BB matches, and woke up for Guilty Gear, which is what I was there for. I did ok, but, could have done a lot better.. 

but, fuck it I was in Vegas.. I was out dancin' wit hoochies poundin shots and chain smoking til like 5am.


----------



## themg3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Tekken X street fighter is gonna kickass, easily gonna be a hit


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 21, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> I used to have the same attitude, when I was first coming out.. but I realized night time sheninigans are overall more fun than the competition itself.
> 
> And yeah, Evo2k9
> 
> ...



See that's what I like to hear. It's fucking Vegas after all.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol @ Travelling to Vegas for a tournament. Come on now we all know VG Tournaments are dumb. It's not worth going until 2-3 more years.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> but, fuck it I was in Vegas.. I was out dancin' wit hoochies poundin shots and chain smoking til like 5am.



Sounds fun...sucks I'm a lightweight at drinking and can't smoke even if I wanted to.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't smoke or drink, but always fun to just hang out with peeps.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sounds fun...sucks I'm a lightweight at drinking and can't smoke even if I wanted to.



The funny thing is, I'm a lightweight too.

I'll be nicely drunk 3-4 shots in.. but, I can usually handle a good 7-8+ in a night.

So long as it's no dark liquors and nothing mixed with red bull. Add any of the that to the equation and I lose the ability to handle my shit.

Sephiroth you have the best sig ever.

Going on my tumblr asap


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 21, 2012)

It's Vegas man.

If you have good company with you and are down to drink, pour those shots and open those beers. If you're into it, roll those blunts too. 

Because that's exactly what I did at Evo2k10. Luckily, I had 3pm pools so it wasn't a big deal for me. Partied till like 5-6am, woke up an hour or two before pools to shower, and rocked out. I started doing bad when my friend bought me lunch. I should've stayed starving because that allowed me to forget about nervousness and more on being hungry.

Some of my friends had the 9am pool, and they didn't give a darn. Just partied and went to play at pools without sleeping. Regrets? None.

Evo is really fun if you know a lot of people. I was hopping around rooms to play casuals, chill, and bet on money matches the whole weekend.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 22, 2012)

Nah, soon as evo staff shut up shop me and my boy that I roomed with hit the room, took our respective showers, dressed, and hit them clubs/bars/strip joints.

I kinda wanted to hit up WC guys to play GG/assorted other anime casuals with dudes I don't get to play otherwise, buuuut.. The sluts were calling.. I could sense them.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 22, 2012)

Me and some folks plannin to do Vegas too. 

No smokin ova here but please believe we know how to get it in. 

Got folks comin in town for Final Round next week too. If any of yall comin to the A, shoot me a private message. I got a bunch tourney folks from SC trying to see the city....well...the strip clubs, lounges and ish. I think it will be fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh Vegas sluts, how I look forward to blowing money on them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2012)

If any of you guys want KOF XIII for cheap, $25, just send a pm my way.

Perfect condition.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)

You sure dropped that game fast.  What happened?


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

Its the online most likely. While its not Tekken 6/SCIV bad, its still somewhat worse than even SFIV series and UMvC3. For me, my only decent connection was against him and this dude I know down south who is pretty good at the KOF series.

Had they only bothered to put more effort into the netcode. Hype for KOFXIII is fading like an old man's life before your eyes, and right on the heel of SFxTekken too.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)

Outside of BB, SFIV has the best netcode (despite it being an ass game).  Just saying.

But yeah, KOF hype is fading, but you wouldn't know it if you lived around here.  It's our second biggest game, next to Marvel.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 24, 2012)

Arcana Heart 3 has a solid netcode.

better than SF4 IMO


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 24, 2012)

i think im gunna buy a ps3 stick. i feel like i should do the anime fighters on ps3 and everything else on 360.

Are there any deals going on? i dont eff with all that modding and stuff I just want to do like I did with my TE and keep it moving.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 24, 2012)

BB netplay anybody?

psn is bbqsaucejrz


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 24, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> BB netplay anybody?
> 
> psn is bbqsaucejrz



My bro is up for a challenge.

PSN - Jeromejohnson44


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 24, 2012)

just got the invite

i'll join in one sec

i'm bad at this game though, just a warning


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 24, 2012)

Unlimited Mars mode in BB: Extend is evil beyond human comprehension.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 24, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> just got the invite
> 
> i'll join in one sec
> 
> i'm bad at this game though, just a warning



My bro says gg especially the last match. The Ranga match was me btw.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah tell him gg, and you too

next time I play him I'll have upped my shit ><


----------



## delirium (Feb 25, 2012)

VSav is coming to PS3


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 25, 2012)

If this is true then everything Capcom has done this past has been forgiven.

But I wonder if it will have netplay or just another PS1 Classic?


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 25, 2012)

please don't 3SO this shit


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 26, 2012)

So, I went to Xanadu games today.  Got blown up by DJ Huoshen on stream.  Dude made me feel more free than I've felt in a long ass time.  Felt like I couldn't even move.

Damn it.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> If this is true then everything Capcom has done this past has been forgiven.
> 
> But I wonder if it will have netplay or just another PS1 Classic?





bbq sauce said:


> please don't 3SO this shit



From what I heard on Neogaf, it wont. Its a PS1 classic....sigh.....

I would of preferred an online edition on PSN though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 26, 2012)

Meh, best not to disturb Vampire's GGPO community with an online edition.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> From what I heard on Neogaf, it wont. Its a PS1 classic....sigh.....
> 
> I would of preferred an online edition on PSN though.



Oh well at least we still have Guilty Gear. So no worries.


----------



## Esura (Feb 26, 2012)

I see either a VSav OE coming out eventuall or a new Darkstalkers eventually, considering that the Vampire community are the main ones making the most commotion about a new Darkstalkers or VSav on PSN/XBLA. After SFxTekken, there isn't any other fighting game in the works for Capcom. Time to move on to Darkstalkers.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> I see either a VSav OE coming out eventuall or a new Darkstalkers eventually, considering that the Vampire community are the main ones making the most commotion about a new Darkstalkers or VSav on PSN/XBLA. After SFxTekken, there isn't any other fighting game in the works for Capcom. Time to move on to Darkstalkers.



I agree. I wouldn't be surprised if they are working on it right now since the development of SFXT is done. We would have to wait to until Captive(which is in April) to see a trailer. 

I just hope the game stays true to the series.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> I see either a VSav OE coming out eventuall or a new Darkstalkers eventually, considering that the Vampire community are the main ones making the most commotion about a new Darkstalkers or VSav on PSN/XBLA. After SFxTekken, there isn't any other fighting game in the works for Capcom. Time to move on to *ruining* Darkstalkers.



more accurate


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 26, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> more accurate



I Don't blame you for saying that. They will probably dumb it down like what they did with their other games.(MVC3, SSF4)

I'm kinda scared to see what "changes" will they do with it....


----------



## valerian (Feb 26, 2012)

I really hope it's artstyle isn't like SF4.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 26, 2012)

Guess what? Persona 4 fighter is coming to stateside, and is up for reserve at GameStop; AND it's street dated, up in August.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone up for a game of  BBCS: EX on 360?

gamertag: shinjuryu

and if you have a ps3, might as well add me
psn: kuroshinryu 

(I believe thats what it is)


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 28, 2012)

im getting the SFxT stick for PS3 and gonna cop BB EX. need the ps3 stick to try to start playing with the tourney heads in my area. and i figure i'll just get the anime fighters on ps3. 

im pissed tho. every where i went they only had the stick for 360. 

I enjoyed VSav on GGPO. I stuck with Jedah and that wolf dude. the wolf was kinda crazy good. But i felt like learned the game more with jedah. I was getting good QUICK. The people on GGPO helped alot....BB Hood made me realize i can't survive without getting good with the advance guard mechanic...which is so fricken crazy compared to marvel.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Sometimes stuff like that makes me ashamed of the fighting game community.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 29, 2012)

You shouldn't take any of that seriously. It's an internet reality show. And guess what? It blew dick.

For the record, Miranda's action of forfeiting is what makes fighting game players look bad.


----------



## Esura (Feb 29, 2012)

Chemistry said:


> You shouldn't take any of that seriously. It's an internet reality show. And guess what? It blew dick.
> 
> *For the record, Miranda's action of forfeiting is what makes fighting game players look bad.*



I...highly doubt that. At least from the perspective of myself and others. No one seems to care that she forfeited, more so the actions that led up to her forfeit. 

I know _everyone_ in the community isn't like Aris but it makes the community looks bad nonetheless. This begs the question of why _Aris_ of all people is on a fucking reality show of any sort.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 29, 2012)

The media is really good at making things look way worse than they actually are. On top of that, it's very easy to take the side of the "helpless girl." Nothing in particular happened; it's more-so the 8-day experience as a whole for them.

What DID happen was she pussied out of the competition and is getting shoulders to cry on because it was [apparently]Aris' fault. Disgraceful if you ask me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 29, 2012)

It was jokes that she was laughing at, I have to side with Aris on this that she should of told him it wasn't okay to his face rather than keep it inside.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 29, 2012)

She coulda spit in his face and he wouldn't do shit. If she wasn't comfortable with it, she should've just made it clear from the start.

Also, I kinda have to agree that the FG community really isn't something that's family friendly, it never has been. 

While, I feel like some of the shit he said to her, having watched the video, was a little out of line.. At the same time, if you've ever been to a tournament, you'd know players male or female, are going to hear a constant barrage of insults and other shit coming from everyone aound them. From their own friends to their opponents friends. It's what we do. We get hype. We get loud. We get ig'nint. We talk shit. To rival players, our own crews, whoever. It's all love, everyone gets that.. If you can't deal with it then this probably ain't for you... that or you need to bring an ipod or something.


Also, that article is so clearly written to sway people against the fighting game community it's pathetic. It's written by someone who knows nothing of the community, the people, or how things go on in these settings.



> He stated that he found much more positivity with StarCraft players, and the blatant sexism and nastiness of the fighting game community had become hard to tolerate.





> “Oh boy,” someone is heard saying, mocking the idea that players should be nice to each other. People can be heard sighing and making disgusted noises at the idea of a welcoming community.





> “Do you really want to keep hanging out with a bunch of [20 year-olds] who don’t know how to treat other people with respect?” Rea asked, which just prompted more attacks.



Quotes from the owner of twitchtv. Aka probably takes money from whatever ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) esports league supports star craft, aka, looking for any excuse to bash the community that stands to be their biggest competitor.

The majority of the fighting game community is very welcoming if you actually come out. Never once have I felt disrespected by another player, on a human level. You get wild disrespect on the level of a competitor, but, find any competition of any kind where the crowd isn't shouting disrespectful shit at you. 

smfh


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 29, 2012)

Brb, quoting bbq everywhere.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 29, 2012)

Jared Rea is a scumbag and should not be in control related to anything in the FGC. 

Also, concerning the things that Aris said (and I was able to read between the lines of), the interview was done by Rea, whom Aris does not get along with at all, and was getting him heated up. Aris isn't the most eloquent dude, so his direct quotes need to be taken with a grain of salt. The below text is what Aris said after the fact, and I personally feel that it reflects his intention far better thant he piece of shit 'articles' on Kotaku, GiantBomb, Destructoid (which is a whole 'nother can of worms, given how fucking sexist the author of that one is) and Penny-Arcade.



> I understand that I said some controversial statements on the Cross Assault show, and a lot of people are deeply offended with what was said. When I made these statements, I was very heated as I felt that the culture of a scene I have been a part of for over 15 years was being threatened. I unfortunately used extreme examples in the heat of the moment and feel that my statements don?t actually communicate how I feel. This is similar to what people say when they get into an argument with their girlfriend, and they say things that they deeply regret. I sincerely apologise if I have offended anyone. My statements do not reflect those of Capcom or myself. The last thing I want to do is get them in trouble for giving me and the fighting game community the opportunity to have an amazing show like this. What I was trying to communicate is that mild hostility has always been a defining characteristic of the fighting game scene. Back when arcades were more prevalent, people didn?t like newcomers, and players needed to fight and pay their dues to get respect. The debate I was in was with a person who supported professional leagues, who have intent to censor the community to make it more accessible. I think the sink or swim mentality is something that defined our culture, and if that succeeds it removes something which has been important to help create some of the best fighting game players of our time. I was unfortunately unable to make this point clearly. Again, I am deeply sorry for offending anyone. This was a combination of the people taking things out of context and my own inability in the heat of the moment to defend myself and the community I have loved for over 15 years.
> 
> Aris


source: 


@Esura: You obviously haven't paid much attention to CrossAssault and know very little of what happened on both sides, so you should really refrain from commenting on things just because it happened to a girl. And yes, that is the only reason why you're being like that. You are also someone _outside_ of the FGC, like most people commenting on it.


*note:* I am not defending Aris' actions towards Miranda. I feel that, while they initially might've been alright given that it is , it should've been ended by Miranda, Aris, Capcom or anyone else aware of it, as soon as Miranda vocalized her being uncomfortable with it (and I know at least SherryJenix was informed) and before it blew up like it did. No one should have to endure what they feel is sexual harassment like that, especially not in public. But what most people fail to acknowledge is that Aris isn't the only one at fault, and things were handled poorly by all parties.

Aris does not deserve to be demonized about this, nor does Super_Yan needed to be white knighted by all the internet an heroes.


----------



## LayZ (Feb 29, 2012)

I the think the FGC just needs to take the hit on this. Perception is reality to the outsiders. Its damn near impossible to defend Sexual Harassment in any case. 
Its true there are very few women in the FGC but I think that's because of lack of interest more than anything. Sure there's the whole double standard thing about being judged on appearance rather than talent but I see that as a societal issue and not a community one. Also, every minority throughout history has to put up with bullshit before gaining respect and equality. That's just how human beings deal with change. Painting this Aris/Super-Yan situation as solely a FGC issue is just lazy. 

All I know is when I go to an event, the camaraderie always out ways the negative results of competition. I always see more support than insults. I see people feeling a part of something instead of people being left out. You won't get that experience from the streams or a reality show. Its something you can only grasp by actively being a part of the community.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Biscuits (Feb 29, 2012)

Miranda just needs some good FG player dick. She should holla at me and I'll turn her into a LOL player and she won't leave the house ever again.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 29, 2012)

^That would give her a bad case of gas, tho'.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 29, 2012)

The moment a female got put on a fighting game reality show...the chances of this happening were 93.17%

Better than watching Ricky Ortiz and friends butt fuck each other... ive been confused these pass few weeks/months...Theres too much bullshit happening. Just stick to the fights and do shit like that Topanga Tournament league. i didnt see a single match from it but i like looking at the results.


----------



## Tash (Feb 29, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> I enjoyed VSav on GGPO. I stuck with Jedah and that wolf dude. the wolf was kinda crazy good. But i felt like learned the game more with jedah. I was getting good QUICK. The people on GGPO helped alot....BB Hood made me realize i can't survive without getting good with the advance guard mechanic...which is so fricken crazy compared to marvel.



What's your name on there?


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> @Esura: You obviously haven't paid much attention to CrossAssault and know very little of what happened on both sides, *so you should really refrain from commenting on things just because it happened to a girl*. And yes, that is the only reason why you're being like that. You are also someone _outside_ of the FGC, like most people commenting on it.
> 
> 
> *note:* I am not defending Aris' actions towards Miranda. I feel that, while they initially might've been alright given that it is , it should've been ended by Miranda, Aris, Capcom or anyone else aware of it, as soon as Miranda vocalized her being uncomfortable with it (and I know at least SherryJenix was informed) and before it blew up like it did. No one should have to endure what they feel is sexual harassment like that, especially not in public. But what most people fail to acknowledge is that Aris isn't the only one at fault, and things were handled poorly by all parties.
> ...



I didn't comment just because it was a girl, if it was a guy I would of stated the same thing. I just find that kind of behavior personally annoying no matter what community or situation it is. Outsiders are going to comment regardless though just because its all out in the open, regardless if the whole story comes out or not.

That said, I agree that this was handled poorly by all parties after reading some stuff from other places. 



			
				bbq sauce said:
			
		

> At the same time, if you've ever been to a tournament, you'd know players male or female, are going to hear a constant barrage of insults and other shit coming from everyone aound them. From their own friends to their opponents friends. It's what we do. *We get hype. We get loud. We get ig'nint. We talk shit.* To rival players, our own crews, whoever. It's all love, everyone gets that.. If you can't deal with it then this probably ain't for you... that or you need to bring an ipod or something.



I have a short temper so stuff like this would easily set me off so I avoid environments like this. Its why I've kind of stopped trying to be apart of the community cause I know its not for me. My brother would love it though. I can somewhat of a stick in the mud though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 1, 2012)

Online Mode: up to 8 players, spectator mode included. Traditional options for room size, region, as well as to allow playable Dural

Customizable costumes: Because VF5FS is close to the maximum size allowed for DLC games, all items other than the defaults are not included in the game and are sold as DLC. Items will be sold separately and in packs.

Training: Options for throw escapes, evades, rising attacks/speed and struggle from guard breaks.

Replays: You can save offline AND online matches. Frame data, etc. will be included

License Mode: Tons of challenges as you fight the CPU. There's stuff like "all moves can be canceled", "half weight gravity" and "opponent health doubled", etc. Clear a challenge and get a special license.

Button configuration: You can set up the controller at the character select screen, and there's also a "button check" option too so you can check to make sure your buttons are properly configured and working!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> I didn't comment just because it was a girl, if it was a guy I would of stated the same thing. I just find that kind of behavior personally annoying no matter what community or situation it is. Outsiders are going to comment regardless though just because its all out in the open, regardless if the whole story comes out or not.
> 
> That said, I agree that this was handled poorly by all parties after reading some stuff from other places.



Aris sniffed Mike Ross' hair and hit on Ricky Ortiz. Go.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 1, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Online Mode: up to 8 players, spectator mode included. Traditional options for room size, region, as well as to allow playable Dural
> 
> Customizable costumes: Because VF5FS is close to the maximum size allowed for DLC games, all items other than the defaults are not included in the game and are sold as DLC. Items will be sold separately and in packs.
> 
> ...



This is cool. Virtua Fighter is my favorite 3D fighter. I stoped playing cause it had no online. Now I got my wish!!! I just hope that the Online isn't disappointing as KOFXIII


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 1, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> Miranda just needs some good FG player dick. She should holla at me and I'll turn her into a LOL player and she won't leave the house ever again.



Hi my name's miranda and I want learn LOL.

pause

come back to stickbug's house this summer, though.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 1, 2012)

This made me lol.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 1, 2012)

lol yea because even 25% of starcraft players have hot korean gfs who are good at starcraft.

but i do agree that most of the "FCG"(mostly stream monster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)) are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2012)

There's too many fools who give the FGC a bad name, I still love the community though. I'm part of a lot of different gaming communities so it's amusing seeing things like this. 

As for the Miranda situation I would give her respect if she had said something to Aris to make him stop, not laugh and then go off crying in the background. The FGC gets hype and talks shit and it's one of the things I love about it.

Gotta say at least one thing was true on that picture, there is no skill required for CoD, anyone who thinks different must be fucking retarded.......or is 12.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 1, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> *There's too many fools who give the FGC a bad name,* I still love the community though. I part of a lot of different gaming communities so it's amusing seeing things like this.
> 
> Gotta say at least one thing was true on that picture, there is no skill required for CoD, anyone who thinks different must be fucking retarded.......or is 12.



Dark Prince and Mike Chaos comes to mind.

There is really no skill required to play COD. I literary beat my friends one time(avid cod players) and it was like my 2nd time playing the whole series.


----------



## Esura (Mar 1, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Dark Prince and Mike Chaos comes to mind.
> 
> There is really no skill required to play COD. I literary beat my friends one time(avid cod players) and it was like my 2nd time playing the whole series.



To be fair, it does require some modicum of skill to be efficient against decent players though, but that applies to any multiplayer game. That said, the skill gap between a good player and a bad player in CoD is extremely small compared to say, VSav or SF4 or any other fighting games and its really not hard to close that gap.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 1, 2012)

> There's too many fools who give the FGC a bad name


there's really not though. duc jr/mike chaos thing shouldn't even count because they are nobody anymore.

if you actually came to an event you'd not think that. at all.



read the o.p

the fgc did their best to help pay for mummy b's funeral
the fgc helped chris hu and his family, who lost everything in a fire rebuild

plenty of players go out of their way to house people free of cost, i've seen my friends do it for people they don't know outside of forum posts, i've done it myself, i've had people do it for me. 

we invite one another into our homes, I've been invited to house gatherings by people I only met off of dustloop posts when i started.. seriously. i was invited into a man's home. to stay and play games for hours. given food and drink. and we'd never met. think about that.

no judgement made by anyone. honestly, the fg events are the only place where I'm not asked about my ethnicity. Work, school, various other social gatherings, people always want to know, am I hispanic/islander/mulatto/whatever/else. one of the first things I get asked.

when I meet new players, you know what I get asked first? where am I from, what games do I play, what characters I use.. we accept anybody from anywhere if they're down to come out and be a part of it.

All bad stuff is a gross minority, and typically exaggerated by people not involved.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> To be fair, it does require some modicum of skill to be efficient against decent players though, but that applies to any multiplayer game. That said, the skill gap between a good player and a bad player in CoD is extremely small compared to say, VSav or SF4 or any other fighting games and its really not hard to close that gap.



Spray and pray with the OP gun, hide in a corner while kill streaks stack and build you kills, rinse and repeat. The last CoD that required even some skill was CoD 2.



bbq sauce said:


> there's really not though. duc jr/mike chaos thing shouldn't even count because they are nobody anymore.
> 
> if you actually came to an event you'd not think that. at all.
> 
> ...



You misinterpret what I say. I'm not saying the majority of the FGC are fools, if that were the case I wouldn't be apart of it. What I'm saying is that there are fools out there that somehow make their presence known more than others and shine a bad light on the FGC. 

I'm part some other gaming communities so these things are what I'm use to in pretty much every other community I'm involved in:



> we invite one another into our homes, I've been invited to house gatherings by people I only met off of dustloop posts when i started.. seriously. i was invited into a man's home. to stay and play games for hours. given food and drink. and we'd never met. think about that.
> 
> no judgement made by anyone. honestly, the fg events are the only place where I'm not asked about my ethnicity. Work, school, various other social gatherings, people always want to know, am I hispanic/islander/mulatto/whatever/else. one of the first things I get asked.
> 
> when I meet new players, you know what I get asked first? where am I from, what games do I play, what characters I use.. we accept anybody from anywhere if they're down to come out and be a part of it.



Your right in the sense that you the little bad shouldn't outshine all the good, but sadly others aren't looking at it the same way and if we want the community to get stronger we have to make sure the right people get the right views on what the FGC is all about.

One of my goals like many others is to get things to point where players can make a solid living off simply doing what they love.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 2, 2012)

Final Round Streams

Main Stream: 
Second Stream: 

Apparently FunkyP will have Guilty Gear on it eventually.

Edit: it's on now.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 2, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Final Round Streams
> 
> Main Stream:
> Second Stream:
> ...



Watching it for GG.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2012)

Really hating living in the EU right now.

FunkyP stream was mad disrespectful towards ShinBlanka though.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2012)

KUSORUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## LayZ (Mar 2, 2012)

Steve H was so pissed.


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm in tears right now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 2, 2012)

Very hype final matches, funny to see Kusoru's trolling antics.

I wonder if Kusoru really isn't a strong player in Japan or just being humble.


----------



## valerian (Mar 3, 2012)

Possible Darkstalkers 4 in the works:


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 3, 2012)

It's gonna suck. *shrug*

Vampire in SF4 style.


----------



## delirium (Mar 3, 2012)

Well... art is definitely going to suck. I was actually not interested in SFxT specifically because I didn't like how it looked.

But apparently SFxT is shaping up to be a fun game so now I'm interested, especially since Steve looks like such a fun character.

So with a modified version of that engine DS4 could be awesome. But for the love of god MAKE HSIEN-KO PLAYABLE


----------



## valerian (Mar 3, 2012)

Hopefully they'll go with a different artstyle to set it apart from SF4, and I don't think they will exclude characters from the game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Very hype final matches, funny to see Kusoru's trolling antics.
> 
> I wonder if Kusoru really isn't a strong player in Japan or just being humble.



And now he took out Dark Phoenix first with Frank West and then with Rocket Racoon's spring super


----------



## LayZ (Mar 4, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> And now he took out Dark Phoenix first with Frank West and then with Rocket Racoon's spring super


That was the most entertaining match of the weekend so far.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 4, 2012)

Where are the 12 character DLC for UMVC3?


----------



## Kanali (Mar 4, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Where are the 12 character DLC for UMVC3?



Niitsuma only said he wanted to make them, not that he was going to.
And going by Capcoms statements, chances for UMVC 3 dlc are looking poor. Either that or they're fucking with us seeing as how they said the same things about Street Fighter 4 and we got 3 expansion packs


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 4, 2012)

valerian said:


> Possible Darkstalkers 4 in the works:







> The game will be using a modified version of SFxT‘s graphics engine


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 4, 2012)

God damn Kusoru's Joe/Frank/Raccoon team


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 4, 2012)

And Ageojoe (Kusoru) wins Marvel for Japan


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2012)

The Last Bastion of America has fallen...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yYS0ZZdsnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 4, 2012)

Let this be a lesson to America.

Learn matchups against the ENTIRE cast.  Smh.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 4, 2012)

i was yelling at folks to stop putting themselves in the position to get hit by crossup logs. moving forward then going back quickly to bait the flaming dive kick was the best way to deal. people would go forward and then get hit brain dead crossup. The fact that Joe can doubletriple jump makes people forget he can call assists while that high on screen. asked combofiend what happened and he said he felt Kusoru was random. Folks dropped so much soap against him too.

did they show on stream when He went to the main menu and changed the characters voices to Japanese lol? then they had the nerve to say he's one of the weakest players in japan lmfao. 

huge slap in the face. mad yipes lost to Rog cause Yipes was gonna wax that ass second time around. but thats Japan. They play so often in a way where u got like one chance to figure it out or ur screwed.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 5, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> did they show on stream when He went to the main menu and changed the characters voices to Japanese lol?



If I were in their position I'd have demanded the voices be switched back to English 

That was a great troll move by Kusoru though


----------



## delirium (Mar 5, 2012)

LETS GO


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2012)

#jebaited


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 5, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> did they show on stream when He went to the main menu and changed the characters voices to Japanese lol? then they had the nerve to say he's one of the weakest players in japan lmfao.


It was himself who said that actually, unless someone else brought that up.

He seems really humble despite his trolling playstyle.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 5, 2012)

America exposed

brb soul soul soul soul soul soul soul soul


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 8, 2012)

wait.. kusoru actually plays marvel?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2012)

Chemistry said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, priceless.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 9, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> wait.. kusoru actually plays marvel?


Yep.  Viewtiful Joe/Frank West/Rocket Raccoon is his team.

Also:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 9, 2012)

Some Under Night In-Birth gameplay vids.

[YOUTUBE]im2oAMB89Po[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]AuTD5wa2aWU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]p_u0Ctd8Om0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3X coming to Playstation 3 and Xbox 360*



> Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Fate of Two Worlds may be getting another expanded update to in addition to the recently-released Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3. According to a GameStop employee on a private forum (which got picked up by a member on the NeoGAF forums), Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3X will be coming to the Playstation 3 and Xbox 360 with ?eight new challengers? as DLC on July 3rd for $14.99 and as a ?repackaged disc version? on July 24th for $39.99.
> 
> Marvel vs. Capcom 3: Fate of the Two Worlds was released for the Playstation 3 and Xbox 360 in North America on February 15, 2011. Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 (which adds new modes, characters and other elements to the original) came out for the Playstation 3 and Xbox 360 on November 15, 2011 and for the PS Vita on February 22, 2012.





I can't stop


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 10, 2012)

How far are they gonna take this game?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2012)

Mura said:


> How far are they gonna take this game?


 Until Esura finally say "Enough Capcom!!"

Seriously tho, I can't stop


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2012)

lolfactcheck


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> lolfactcheck


The same way they denied the previous version?


----------



## Kanali (Mar 10, 2012)

I remember them doing the exact same schtick when the DMC HD Collection was leaked (in the same way for that matter) only for them to announce it a month or two later. I'd love it for this to be true, I just hope the new characters are better than what we got last time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool, I'm ready for a rebalance and new characters.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Cool, I'm ready for a rebalance and new characters.


How can you want a rebalance when you ignore 80% of the cast?


----------



## delirium (Mar 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3X coming to Playstation 3 and Xbox 360*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol fake. That "X" is from Street Fighter x Tekken. The person didn't even bother to take Jin out of it.

learn2photoshop


----------



## Tash (Mar 10, 2012)

I wouldn't put reusing the "X" from SFxT, on another boxart past Capcom.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2012)

People actually thought it was real....


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 11, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> How can you want a rebalance when you ignore 80% of the cast?



Not true at all, I play with everyone except a few like Joe and Amaterasu.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3X coming to Playstation 3 and Xbox 360*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its fake. Capcom may be a stupid greedy piece of shit company but it wouldn't go that far. I hope.


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Until Esura finally say "Enough Capcom!!"
> 
> Seriously tho, I can't stop


I take it you are new to fighters.

I can't really think of too many decent fighters that hasn't gone through multiple revisions and all that jazz. This is how fighters has always been. Sure, they could do an AE and release the update in retail and on the PSN/Marketplace to keep up with the times but I'm still shocked and amazed that people are still shocked about extra editions. This isn't just a Capcom thing like people want to spin it.

And again, I don't care for Capcom like that. DmC soured me. DmC is like the equivalent to Megaman Legends 3 to Megaman fans.


CosmicCastaway said:


> How can you want a rebalance when you ignore 80% of the cast?



oooo burrrrn....


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 11, 2012)

I like that people are completely ignoring the fact that the picture is 100% fake.

Even if there is a new UMvC3.. welp.. thas the fightan genre


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> I like that people are completely ignoring the fact that the picture is 100% fake.
> 
> Even if there is a new UMvC3.. welp.. thas the fightan genre



Well not like this game matters to me anyways, I've got Under Night In-Birth and Persona 4 Arena to keep me busy.


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> I like that people are completely ignoring the fact that the picture is 100% fake.
> 
> Even if there is a new UMvC3.. welp.. thas the fightan genre



I knew it was fake already since I first saw the picture on another message board so its not me ignoring it.

I'm still not opposed to a new MvC3 game if they actually could release one though.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 11, 2012)

Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3.
 

I know it was fake but if it was true then... 
It hasn't been 4 months yet and they announced a new MvC3. Would've been hilarious. 

I didn't even get UMvC3 yet. >.>


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 11, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well not like this game matters to me anyways, I've got Under Night In-Birth and Persona 4 Arena to keep me busy.



you live in japan?


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2012)

Unless he moved recently or something, nope.

Mura, you have EXTEND?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 11, 2012)

Esura, do you have Extend for the PS3 or Xbox360?


----------



## Esura (Mar 11, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Esura, do you have Extend for the PS3 or Xbox360?


PS3


Mura said:


> I don't have extend esura.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 11, 2012)

I have Extend on PS3. Ive yet to really play tho. Only some Relius Clover trials. Please Add me.....

Black-Reflux

i fucking suck in fighters.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2012)

Esura said:


>



Now Now, recently I've been playing locally with some friends in Arcana Hearts 3. They suck at fighters so I just wreck them.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Not true at all, I play with everyone except a few like Joe and Amaterasu.


Bullshit.  You even talk about everyone that isn't derpy (i.e. Jill) isn't viable.  And you cried like a bitch when Wolv/Akuma was nerfed.  Don't even front.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> I take it you are new to fighters.
> 
> I can't really think of too many decent fighters that hasn't gone through multiple revisions and all that jazz. This is how fighters has always been. Sure, they could do an AE and release the update in retail and on the PSN/Marketplace to keep up with the times but I'm still shocked and amazed that people are still shocked about extra editions. This isn't just a Capcom thing like people want to spin it.



thank you, this is what i been saying for the longest time. I swear people who continuously bitch about it must have played their first fighting game when sf4 came out


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Anyone wana play some SSF4 AE? on the PS3?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 11, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> it'll likely get a console release, actually. afaik french bread wants it to be their 'blazblue killer'. though, a stateside release is a possibility, I wouldn't hold my breath.
> 
> though if if you have ps3 you can just import it.
> 
> wu-fei, I'll add you.. I suck at BB though



Yeah, has a french bread game ever made it over here? I don't think so and I don't expect that to change anytime soon. If its console then I'll just import.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 11, 2012)

Just fuckin heated at no ingame unlocking for fucking character colors. 

bbq - preciate it. 

its gonna be a funny day when a new GG or Darkstalkers comes out. gonna see nothing but " what da fuck is dis shit."


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 11, 2012)

Got Extend a little bit ago.  Time to sign up to dustloop and get up to par.

...Right after I play some Arkham City.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 11, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> it'll likely get a console release, actually. afaik french bread wants it to be their 'blazblue killer'. though, a stateside release is a possibility, I wouldn't hold my breath.
> 
> though if if you have ps3 you can just import it.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I got that a long time ago...


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 11, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Got Extend a little bit ago.  Time to sign up to dustloop and get up to par.
> 
> ...Right after I play some Arkham City.





Now it's my turn to get it. 

I need to freshen up on the game though. Sol-Blackguy gave me a good whoopinh. smh 

And I still haven't even played the game since then either.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 12, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Bullshit.  You even talk about everyone that isn't derpy (i.e. Jill) isn't viable.  And you cried like a bitch when Wolv/Akuma was nerfed.  Don't even front.



I wouldn't use them in tournaments, but I use most of the cast characters all the time.

I didn't cry about Wolv/Akuma also? I only care really if Wesker gets unnecessary nerfs.

Tron is unviable, but she is my true main. 

I've always been unlucky when it comes to characters I like being ass though in other games.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 12, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Tron is unviable, but she is my true main.



She has touch of death. Sounds pretty viable.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 13, 2012)

BBCSEX anybody?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 16, 2012)

The locals and I are streaming some SFxT if anyone wants to watch.  ^.^


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 17, 2012)

stop playing kusoge


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 17, 2012)

What         ?


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 18, 2012)

kuso = crap/shit

ge = short for "game"

kusoge - shitty game


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh okay.  Good thing I don't like that game, otherwise I'd be offended.


----------



## Esura (Mar 18, 2012)

I love SFxT so far but I haven't been playing any fighter as of late due to Graces f.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 18, 2012)

SFxT reminds me of SFA3 for some reason...


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 18, 2012)

it reminds me of Saturday Morning Mayhem


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 18, 2012)

da fuck is that?


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 18, 2012)

Skullgirls on right now, Guilty Gear up next, followed by BB: Extend.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 19, 2012)

Wu Fei said:


> da fuck is that?



shitty poverty game that always has like 3534635 day 1 infinites, no matter how many times the guy that put it out patched it.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 21, 2012)

*First Look Screenshots for Upcoming .hack Fighting Game*

It reminds me of the Naruto Storm Series













Not a fan of the Hack Series but im willing to try it out


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuck over-the-shoulder fighters


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm with Hangy

I can't fuck with them kinda games..

@Sol blackguy, you should BB netplay me later.. you gon' be around like ~830-9 EST?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 21, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> I'm with Hangy
> 
> I can't fuck with them kinda games..
> 
> @Sol blackguy, you should BB netplay me later.. you gon' be around like ~830-9 EST?



Ehh not today Got shit to do. sorry bout that


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 21, 2012)

np hombre

any other NF bros up for BB later? east coast preferably


----------



## Final Ultima (Mar 21, 2012)

You know, if developers keep making fighting games for every franchise I like, soon I'm not going to have enough money to buy actual _good_ fighting games.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 21, 2012)

don't worry, not too many of them on the horizon anyway

GGACHD
Skullgirls possibly
???

all I can think of


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll play with you another day, be be cue.  I iz doin' homeworkz right now.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 21, 2012)

you play bb??

worrrd

do i have your psn? you're close to south jers we should get a good connection


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 21, 2012)

I just started getting into it again.  Haven't played since CS1 (And even then it was minimal).  Starting over with a new main too (Bang).

My PSN is Heavenstrider.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Damn, I would like to play but I got Graces f on lock and I'm trying to finish up on making my gaming blog look all tight and shit. I'm going to do a review on SFxTekken too.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 21, 2012)

SFxT

1/10

The one point is for having a top tier Raven.

Done.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, I was going to try and be a little more in depth than that. Also, I don't score my reviews. I would like people to actually read them.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 22, 2012)

SFxT as a legit game 1/10

as troll game 10/10


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm curious on why you don't care for SFxTekken bbq.

I actually haven't put much time in it at all, beyond maybe five hours.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 22, 2012)

In games built to play like 'traditional' SF, I think chains are stupid. IE Alpha 1 and the disaster that it was. I know they circumvented it, by not allowing cancels off a chain normal, but, it's still stupid.

How long everything takes.. combos take retard long to end, and only end up doing like 30-40% and one there's two life bars, and recoverable damage, most matches you see end up being time outs.

Everything has a fucking cutscene.. simply throwing someone takes like 8 ticks off the clock because we have to watch the game zoom in on they're face while they perform a throw from some stupid ass angle.. supers have cutscenes that last even longer.. which yet again contribute to time outs.

Stupid stuff like jump-ins stuffing shoryus.. I generally don't play characters who AA with shoryus, but, just seeing it happen makes me sick.

Gems. I'm old, and I think that overall customization is not something that belongs in the genre. You want variable playstyles available to different characters? Give them a wide variety of options. Watch high level GG. That game came out in 06, I'm still seeing new strats, new tech, etc. Of all the top GG players I can name, very few play the same char the same way (in Japan mind you, most of us here tend to emulate the Japanese playstyle). For example - Nekomimi, Niiyama, Syuuto - probably the best 3 Axls to have played AC, they all play him differently. No gems needed.

I think it just generally looks ugly.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2012)

But mostly you're old and it's not Mexican.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 22, 2012)

^That's the TLDR version

I wanted to be more in-depth


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 22, 2012)

On the plus side though, no more knockdown into vortex on wakeup.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 22, 2012)

I like oki though 

that was the other thing.. unpunishable wake up roll system... like, in Marvel, it's semi acceptable, because of how easy it is to pin somebody for a mix up, and the fact that most often you don't end combos with knockdowns anyway - you either kill them, or pin them in some sort of air reset..

In SFxT it's like, pressure, combo, corner carry.. see ya later dude I'm gonna just roll out, hfgl pushing me to the opposite corner or whatever~


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Mar 22, 2012)

No wonder you hate 3D games.  Oki isn't guaranteed in those.


----------



## LayZ (Mar 22, 2012)

SFxT just feels awkward to me. I guess I'm too used to SF4 and I didn't want to adjust my brain to fully comprehend the SFxT engine. I had fun playing it but I didn't enjoy it enough to drop any other game for it.  I didn't see myself playing it after SG drops anyways. Plus, there is the whole uncertainty with gems and the DLC controversy.  I'd rather stay on the sidelines and watch other people deal with that shit. Shout out to redbox as an alternative to buying "incomplete" games.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 22, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> No wonder you hate 3D games.  Oki isn't guaranteed in those.



I come from Guilty Gear dude.

I knocked you down in the corner? Enjoy your stay, sir.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> In games built to play like 'traditional' SF, I think chains are stupid. IE Alpha 1 and the disaster that it was. I know they circumvented it, by not allowing cancels off a chain normal, but, it's still stupid.
> 
> How long everything takes.. combos take retard long to end, and only end up doing like 30-40% and one there's two life bars, and recoverable damage, most matches you see end up being time outs.
> 
> ...


Ah, I actually agree with some of these issues you have.

Jump-ins stuffing many AAs has gotten me bothered when I played my brother a few times too, or maybe its because I used Asuka on the front and she didn't seem to have a consistent AA anyway. Cutscenes does gets old after awhile though too.

I'm generally a link hater though so I actually like this system. I don't like linking into chains though. Don't get me wrong, I can do them but my consistency with links in any game is spotty at best so one minute I can pull off a decent combo I got off some wiki with Poison and Asuka on someone and then another minute I drop everything. The timing on some links are so strict that the only reason I can do some of them is because I imagined my button presses as the ticks from a metronome. 

Gems, I have no opinion on since I never bothered with it yet. I always did like the idea of customizing fighters but I am a casual fighting game player though.

I like SFxTekken overall more than you I guess but it made me realize I need to move on from SF-esque fighters with all the links permanently. I've been liking Blazblue EXTEND and SCV a lot before I got Graces f though.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 22, 2012)

BB has "links" too. They're not exactly the same, but technically links..

IE ragna corner ender with DP >rekka > wall splat, dash under 3C

the dash under 3C is technically a "link" in the sense that you had to land and recover from the DP wall bounce, then perform the dash under..

or any combo that involves re-jumps, would technically qualify as a link.. but, I know what you mean.. 1-2 frame timing on your standard bnbs when the reward is low, is pretty dumb.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2012)

Yo Guilty Gear


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> BB has "links" too. They're not exactly the same, but technically links..
> 
> IE ragna corner ender with DP >rekka > wall splat, dash under 3C
> 
> ...



Oh damn, is that the same move they have you do in the tutorial? Because that was the one combo I had issues with.

I don't know if the BnBs I use are legit BnBs since I didn't get these from Dustloop or anything and just altered the Challenge mode combos for Noel but the one BnB I current use does pretty good damage for relatively easy execution compared to any BnB with Sakura.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Mar 22, 2012)

Yea, I do miss the oki.

SFxT would be better if they...
-Give more hard knockdown to certain moves
-Reduce speed of jumps
-Make throws faster
-Reduce rate of healing back recoverable life
-Freeze time during Supers
-Make the stupid "FIGHT!" sign disappear right when the match begins


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2012)

Tweet by UltraDavid:
"Smaller stages; less recoverable life; bigger throw range; timer stop on all cinematics; no reversal/backdash for 5 frames after roll"


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 29, 2012)

yo be on the look out for a new officially sponsored esports team guys

;D


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2012)

Been on alot of MBAACC, never change MB.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

